# ✞ دردشة ✞



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*


*​*
​**
​**
​**
​**
 ✞ دردشة ✞ ​**
​**
موضوع للرغي و الدردشة​**
موضوع بيتكلم في كل حاجة​**
نصبح و نمسي علي بعض​**
نسلم و نطمن علي بعض​**
نرغي في كلام فاضي ملهوش لزمة​**
نتكلم في اي حاجة​**
موضوع مفتوح لكله​**
مش محدد مضمونه​**
​**
  ✞ دردشة ✞ ​**
​**
​**
​*
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي يا اوختشي

كنا بنتكلم في ايه

اه صنية الفراخ بتاعت رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طابخين اية انا جعت​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اه هو بيقول انه بيعرف يطبخ كويس
هنشوف بقى عمايل ايديه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نهار اسود مش انت الي طابخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى 
انا طالع اجيب 
واجي 
سلام
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو شكلنا هنقضيها دليفرى النهاردة


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش فاضيه للطبيخ ولا الاكل النهارده*
*سيبوني في حالي انا بتفرج علي مسلسل العراف وعاوزه اخلصه*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

العراف !!! ده علي قناة ايه ده


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اي كلام فاضي معـقول ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بظبت كدة

اي كلام و خلاص


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكى




ههههههههههههه 
ميرسي ياساره
نفسي اعرف نهايتها


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا زهقان '_'


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> العراف !!! ده علي قناة ايه ده



مش علي اي قناه
انا باشوفها علي اليوتيوب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف محضرتهوش اصلا
لو كنت حضرته كنت قلتلك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا كيمو
حد يزهق وانا موجودة
ده حتى عيب فحقى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

العراف، دا بتاع عادل امام
كنت بشوف منه لقطات اخيره ، عشان كان بيجي بعديه راااامز
في رمـ ـضان​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> للاسف محضرتهوش اصلا
> لو كنت حضرته كنت قلتلك



بيني وبينك هي رخمه شويه
بس برضه عاوزه اعرف نهايتها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
طاب ابقى طمنينى على الرخامة
قصدى النهاية


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طاب ابقى طمنينى على الرخامة
> قصدى النهاية



ههههههههههه
اكيد ياحبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طاب ابقى طمنينى على الرخامة
> قصدى النهاية


انت يا بت يارخمة
جبت لحم وحطيتة على النار 
وخرطت البطاطس كمان 
ويلا مش عايزين نحوش 
كفاية كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
طاب طمنى بقى هاكل امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى ساعة كمان 
هاتي كيمو معاكي 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى مسافة السكة وهنكون عندك
بس خلى بالك من الاكل لحسن يتحرق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو يلا بدل مرمسيس ياكل وحده ويسيبنا


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انت يا بت يارخمة
> جبت لحم وحطيتة على النار
> وخرطت البطاطس كمان
> ويلا مش عايزين نحوش
> كفاية كدة



ايه ده تحط اللحمه علي النار كده علي طول
مش لازم الاول تقلي البصله وبعدين تسبك اللحمه شويه مع البصله وتسبهم شويه علي نار هاديه 
بجد بجد لو الطبخه دي طلعت طعمها مش حلو مش ها اكل معاكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عملت توم وحمرتة كويس وبعدين حطيت قوطة 
وبعدين كملت انا جعت 
يلا محدش هايجي معاكي 
شكي انا هاعمل فرح 
اوعي تنسي تجيبى لارا
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كويس انا بحب ريحة التوم في الاكل
بس لو سمحت ما تنساش تعلم الرز بالشعريه
الجماعه كلهم علي وشك الوصول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

المشكله ان لارا مشيت ومعرفتش انط هتعمل اكل للاسف​هى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يالا الاكل جاهز 
وبعدين اتخرتوا لية 
لية كدة بس 
ماشى 
هتتردلكم
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا رمسيس الاكل حلو اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد شميتي التسبيكة بس انا لسة 
محدش جالي ياكل معاي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا وكيمو على السلم اهه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

افتح يا رمسيس انا علي الباب


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلنا كتير مستنيين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا افتح ولا مش هتدخلنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رمسيييييييييييييييييييييس


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلنا هناكل برا
يلا يا كيمو ندور على حته نتغدا فيها


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا سارة

ماشي يا رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم الله فاتح الباب على مصرعية انتوا تهتوا ولا اية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

في عربية كبدة قريبة من هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا نزلنا خلاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يع 
انت بتاكل برة يا كيمو 
دانا النهاردة اجازة وطابخ لحمة 
حلوة خالص
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف تنزلو انتو ا لية محسسيني انكم بخلا
تعالى ياد انت وهي  كلام الكبير مينزلش الارض


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك يا سارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا عندنا البنات تقول حاضر وبس​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

_*روحتوا فين يا ولاد*_​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هي سارة اختفت راحت فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جاوبت علي 20 سوال 
شفتهم
يا كيمو
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لسة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف لية سارة بتبص من بعيد وساكتة 
لية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتهم استني بقي لما اعلق عليهم

واحد واحد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تعلقك كويس بس انا باكرة سو سو 
قالي يا رميو 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر

بقلك ايه

تحب اعلمك ازاي تعمل اي حاجة من الحاجات ديه

المنتدي
Facebook
Yahoo
Google
Twiter
Youtube
...


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اعلمك ازاي تعمل اكونت علي حاجة فيهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت احب اعرف كل حاجة 
وانت حر بقي 
اللي عايز تشرحة اشرحة 
وانا دلوقت هاروح لوعد اتخانق معاة 
شوية واجي

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اية هو التويتر دة 
واليوتيوب دول اية 
انا معرفش 


​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هعمل موضوع فيه كُل حاجة بس مش ديلوقتي


----------



## thebreak-up (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*برأيكم ايه هايحصل لو سوريا تعرضت لضربة عسكرية ؟ *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا هدعيلك 
روح يا شيخ  
ربنا ما يوقع لك وندوز 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *برأيكم ايه هايحصل لو سوريا تعرضت لضربة عسكرية ؟ *




مش متابع اخبارها الصراحة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*هس هس
انتوا اخترتوا اسم الشلة اية ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ابناء ادم 
اية رايك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ماهو اكيد احنا ابناء ادم
احنا عاوزين اسم روش يليق بالهبل بتاعنا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لااااااااااااااااارا

سواني سواني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اتكلمي عن نفسك بس
انا قصير وقزعة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ادينى بقيت ثوانى
ها
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في 

جروب مجنون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا احلى شباب جامدين عقلهم مجانين 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الأ الأ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية مش فاهمة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مش موافق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصلا انا الريسة بتعات الشلة هههههههههههه
انا اللى اعمل الخطة وانا اللى اقول يلا ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

خليها شباب غلسين رخمين مجانين اي حاجة بلاش جمدين ديه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ريسة مي يا ريسا

هو في رسا لدغة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش رؤساء لُدغ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا فى واتلم ^_(^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا رمسيس متتكلم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة احضرنا
هى اللدغة وحشة يارمسيس ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص عيزة تبقي يأيسة الجيوب ده

قولي وييا

اينبنا في منوي انوي و اينب انوي في منوينا
ارنبنا في منور انور و ارنب انور في منورنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ارنبا فى منور انور وارنب انور فى منورنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ولد يا جامد انت

طب قوليها و سجليها و نزليها علي انها ترنيما


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت رخم على فكرة ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمها يخم يا لايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ايوة احضرنا
> هى اللدغة وحشة يارمسيس ؟
> *​


اللدغة عسل لو كانت لارا 
غيرها انتي قرري بنفسك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*كسفتونا كسفتونا
^_^
كسفتونا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمها قيييي مش قرري


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ ديه مفهاش ر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس بقا ياكيمو بطلوا تريقة عليا
اعمل اية يعنى روحت للدكتور وكان بيزعقلى وانا صغيرة
للدرجة انه مرة قرب منى رفصته برجلى
عشان كنت متغاظة منه
يلا اهو انتقل للرفيق الاعلى بسببى ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقيني ضحكتيني من قلبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتتريق
ولا ضحكت بجد ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كفاية يا يمسيس تييقا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ صدقيني ضحكت بجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انا ماما و هي معديا

بتقلي مالك يا اهبل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس بقا ياكيمو بطلوا تريقة عليا
> اعمل اية يعنى روحت للدكتور وكان بيزعقلى وانا صغيرة
> للدرجة انه مرة قرب منى رفصته برجلى
> عشان كنت متغاظة منه
> ...


الدور عليك يا كيمو  دي رجلها 44 ضربة واحدة بس
وبعدين--------------


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

44 ليه

عربية نص نقل
قصدي عيبية نص نقل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ده انا ماما و هي معديا
> 
> بتقلي مالك يا اهبل


الام ما بتكدبش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*استنوا بس اليوم دا ماما ضربتنى على ايدى وقالتلى بس ياقليلة الادب
وكان قدام الكتور
قولتلها بس ياولية
وجريت من الاوضة ووقت على السلم بره
وساعتها كنت لابسة فستان احمر قصيور وعليه كولون وعمالة فيكنوتين فى شعرى لونهم احمر بردك
وجريت منها فى الشارع زى الهبلة لحد مانفختنى فى البيت وضربتنى لما رجعنا
وقالت لبابا بتك مش متربية
وقالتلى يخربيتك 
قولتلها ماهو بيتك 
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بس بس

انتي بتنقلي الاخبار ولا ايه

كفاية فضايح كفاية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اية حكايتكم انتو فهموني الدكتو ر مات من الضربة
ولا مات من الخوف لما شافك ولا مات من رجلك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انتي شجاعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
مش قادر ابطل ضحك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تقريا مات من الصدمة لما لقي واحدة بنوتة عسولة عندها 18 سنة

بتقوله يا دكتوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة انا شجاعة 
يعنى انا الوحيدة فى اخواتى برد على بابا وماما لما بيعصبونى
قبل كدة بابا وانا فى ثانوى شتمنى
قولتله روح ربى عيالك
وسبته ومشيت
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*18 سنة اية ؟
انا كنت لسة عيلة صغيرة فى ابتدائى 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأمؤاخذة يعني ديه بجاحة لما ترذي علي مامي و بابي

اصل انا كمان بجح ^________^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*نورتى الغيط
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صويصوي وصلت يا لايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم تبصي ربع ساعة وفي الاخر تيجي وصوتك يبان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ماشى نحط بجحتى على بجاحتك ونعرضهم للبيع هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا سمكه انت ونبى اخباركم ايه
وياترى البجاحة دى بتتباع بكام


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي بجتي انا 1000 جنيه

اسأليها علي بجاحتها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بجاحتك تتباع بكام يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا فاكرة ياواد ياكيمو كنا فى مصيف قبل كدة وكان بيتو معانا
وساعتها فضلت انا وبيتو نلعب كوتشينة
مع بعض لحد وش الصبح
ونضحك ومنعرفش بنضحك على اية
المهم بابا جاء بوظلنا اللعبة وقالنا قوموا اتخمدوا
راح بيتر زقنى من ع الكنبة وقالى قومى اتخمدى ههههههههه
وبعديها وبابا بيلف ويمشى وقعتله الكرسى على الارض
وبيدير
قولتله ايوة انا اللى عملت كدة
فى حد غيرى مش محترم هنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ب 1245606 الف جنية ياسارة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
بامانه عسل يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بااااااااااااااااااااااى لازم اقوم انام بااااااااااااااااى
اشوف ياكيمو الصبح
انت ورمسيس وسارة
باى يااحلى شلة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب خلاص نبيع بجاحتك على بجاحت كيمو
ونقسم الفلوس علينا احنا الاربعة ايه رايكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

دانت بجحة بشكل 
كل دي بجاحة
هههههههههههههههه
الحمد للة انا فقير خالص في الموضوع دة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى حبيبتى
ماهو اذا جائت الشياطين تذهب الملائكة
وطبعا انا الشيطان


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هي عسل يعني يا لارا و انا ايه بصل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالالالالا ياهبلة
بس لازم انام
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ انا معترض

ده مش وقت نومك يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعا يا كيمو
انت عسل ونص كمان
وبعدين مالكش دعوه بالبت لارا
سيبها براحتها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مش وقت نوم فعلا 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بتبكى ليه يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اية الحكاية يا كيمو اتخبط بالرجل ولا اية
طمني​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل انا بتريق عليها و بتسكت

لما بتريق بتقوليلي يا سمكة

اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا عايز حد اتريق علييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد للة انها بضربتكش بالرجل ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب خلاص متزعلش
هسيبك تتريق عليا ومش هقولك يا سمكة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هي تقدر و انت موود يا رمسيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

النهاردة بس مش اكتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه

صرصور وافقت

فارة
سفارة
صارة
سنارة
ثارة
ذارة
حارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بالراحة على نفسك شوية
مش كلهم مرة واحدة
عشان جايبالك معايا شيكولاته


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم قلها ياسارة 
هي بتنقهر 
لانها لسة بتتعلم جديد
الغلاسة 
بعد ساعتين ابقى قلها صرصور مش هاتزعل
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
طاب كنت قلتله بلاش صرصور خالص
لازم بعد ساعتين
بس انا مسمحاه النهاردة بس عشان انا مبسوطة ومش عايزة اتعصب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الاغراء ده
انا ماتغديتش على فكرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بعتلك العشاء انتى وكيمو من عند خالتك فتكات 

اي خدمة 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

قدامك الاكل 
بالهنا والشفاء
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
طاب الحمد لله
والحلو عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هنسمي اُم الجروب ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

احلى شيكولاتة لاحلى اخوات
رمسيس وكيمو كل واحد يشوف اللى عايزة
وسيبوا واحدة للارا تبقى تاكلها بعد بكرة بقى
عشان بكرة الاربعاء


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايز الاحمريكا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايكم نسميه
احلى شباب
ولا اسم تقليدى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كفاية يا رمسيييييييييييييييييييس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لاحظوا ان Hannah Montana بتراقب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت يا رمسيس هتاخد انى


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

من بعيد لبعيد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم الايس كريم بتاع لارا 
دي برضة 
رجلها 
ربنا يرحمنا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اية حاجة كويسة بس ابعتولي


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تيجوا نغير الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بقي جوعت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يا عم انا قاعد لوحدي لازم اعمل كدة  علشان اضيع وقتي وخلي ساراي 
تتخن بدل ما هي نحيفة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

حرام جوعت أوي


صرصور اختفيتي تاني ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتلك حاجة تسلي جوعك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لأ حراااااااااام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا شوية مكسرات
طيب انا قلت تعالي كل مجتش لية 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

سلي وقتك ياكيمو شوية 
كاجو يستاهلو بقك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم سارة فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اخيرا سارة
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
انا هنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا جماعة ده مش معقول
انا اجى انتوا تمشوا
انا امشي انتوا تاجوا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة لو محدش فيكم رد عليا لغاية الساعة 12 هنام
انا ماليش دعوة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ياد يا كيمو
رد عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي بس قولي كنتي مختفيا فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بقى البيت والعيال زى مانت عارف
قمت عشيت الراجل المتلقح ده هو والعيال
ونيمتهم وجيت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انتي متجوزة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نهار اسود
يعنى فى واحدة عندها 19 سنة
تكون متجوزة وعندها عيال كمان
حرام عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نهار اسود انتي عندك 190 سنة

و لسة عايشة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

حرااااااااااام عليك
هما 19
جبت ال0 من فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك 1 سنة و 9 شهور بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اه شفت
لسه امبارح بس اللى عرفت امشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا عندك 9 سنين و شهر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى اللى انت عايزة ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي 

انا عايزه 19 ينفع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ينفع و 100% كمان يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممم لأ مش حلو 19 يا زارة

نقول 91


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممم لأ مش حلو 19 يا زارة

نقول 91


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يبقى انا كده يادوبى اروح اموت
متنساش تيجى الجنازة بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي موتي بس متتأخريش


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا تصبحوا علي خير انا كمان هنام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 سبتمبر 2013)

في حد هنا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جييييييت 
انا جييييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان جييييييييييييييييييييييت
ازيك يا قمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا تعالى نتكلم احنا على الزوار
ولما الشلة الرخمة تكمل نبقى نيجى كلنا هنا
يلا ورايا ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وراكى يا قمر


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير

مين معاية علي الخط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا
انا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الو الو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*مين معايا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كيمو انتي مين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا لارا
اة كنت باخد المانى من اولى ثانوى
كنت مطلعة عين اهل الميس
كان ابنها معايا فى المدرسة
وكل مرة يجى يكلمنى اقواله بص يابابا هات ملزمة الالمانى بتاعتك وامشى من وشى لما اخلص الواجب هبقى اناديك
يقوالى والنبى
بقواله اه وقول الى امك ترحمنا
الناس تعبانة
الله يخربيتكوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بقلك انك طول عمرك غلسسسسسسسسسسسة اوي

هو انتي كنتي في مدرسة حكومي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا خاصة
بقوالك صبيان وبنات
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ازاي بقي

انا كنت في خاصة لغات

و اخدت الفرنساوي من تالتة ابتدائي

و اخدت الساينس من اولي ايتدائي

و الماس من كي جي وان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعيد من الاول
عشان انا الاول كنت فى حكومى ولكن بعد ثالثة اعدادى ماما دخلتنى مدرسة خاصة
فهمت
*​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اعيد من الاول
> عشان انا الاول كنت فى حكومى ولكن بعد ثالثة اعدادى ماما دخلتنى مدرسة خاصة
> فهمت
> *​


شوفى يا اخت لا را
سواء كنتى حكومى او خاص او حتى دولى 
النتيجة واحدة فى الاخر وباينة قدامنا اهى هههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيدي ايه هو اتني قلتي حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> شوفى يا اخت لا را
> سواء كنتى حكومى او خاص او حتى دولى
> النتيجة واحدة فى الاخر وباينة قدامنا اهى هههههه



*انا شايفة استظراف :nunu0000:
وبعدين مالها فنون جميلة قسم عمارة
زى الفل زى الفل هطلع اقعد جنب امى :smile01
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> تعيدي ايه هو اتني قلتي حاجة



*انت خريج اية اصلا ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تعرفي حاجة اسمها الدملوسكو


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الدمبوسكوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا
اية دى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي هي حاجة بدخلها بعد تالتة اعدادي

بابايا و عمي دخلوها

و هما حالياً اشتركوا و عملوا شركة بترول في مصر و ايطاليا

يعني انا لما اتخرجت منها بقيت مهندس بترول

اشتغل مع بابايا في شركته
فهمتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فنون جميلة قسم ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اووووووووووبا
يعنى انت مهندس ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا فنون جميلة قسم عمارة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حاجة زي كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني بتعملي ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعنى برضه لما اتخرج يتقالى يامهندسة حاجات معمارية يابنى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مهندس ديه حاجة حلوة ولا لأ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اكيد بيس يعنى
حلوة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بذمتك اسمك مهندسة

بتعملي ايه يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا مهندسين يا كبار
امشى انا ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا هقعد فى البيت جنب ماما اصلا
عشان بعد كدة اتفرغ لزوج المستقبل
وكل مايجى حد احط رجل ع رجل
واقول لالالالالالالا
ياه دا انا نفسى اخلص الكلية عشان اتفرغ للرجالة واولع فيهم ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بقولك مؤذية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بالصلاة علي النبي كدة يا صرصور انتي ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساية
سياحة وفنادق
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سياحة وفنادق بالصلاة على النبى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

قسم ايه

يعني هتطلعي ايه

كنتي حكومي ولا لعات


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت لغات
وانشاء الله هشتغل فالمطار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

قسم دراسات سياحية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياعينى عليكى يابنات مصر 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هتشتغلي في المطار ايه

طفاية حريق !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انا اشغلك انت طفاية حريق انشاء الله


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يا بت

ولا تعرفي نعملي حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اردح كمان وكمان
هاشتمك فى كل مكان
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يا بت انتي و هي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*بذمتكم بذمتكم
نكلم جد
مش انا بروفشينال يعنى صاحبة ودكتورة نفسية ومحللة ودمى خفيف
فى نفس ذات الموقف
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

و متواضعة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا صدقنى بهرج معاكم
بذمتك انا متكبرة ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اه

جداً جداً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوك دا رايك ^_^
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياسيدى متكبرة متكبرة بس مش  ع اصحابى 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مع صحابك

انتي كُخ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*صبرنى ياصبر ^_^
يلا بقى ربنا معاكم لازم اقفل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي 

متنسيش تبعتلنا نور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاضر
يلا باى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

نور مجتش يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق صح
الموضوع خطير


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كلميها فون طمنينا عليها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
للاسف لا يوجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب فيس بوك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف ولا فيس بوك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب عنونها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
برضو لا يوجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي تعرفي اسمها اساسا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
مش متاكده اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

احلي مسا 
علي الناس الغلسة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الغلس الكبير اهلاً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

باندة عليك من ساعة وانت مش سامع
ابقي هاتلك نظارة علشان تسمع كويس
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه حاضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا سارة 
حمدالة 
على الغلاسة 
نورتي 
قصدي غلستي
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الو 
حد هنا ولا نمشي وخلاص​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كلنا هنا مستنيين حد يرن​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هانا مونتانا اهلاااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش كنت مشغول شوية ايه يا رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فين والباقى الشلة فين ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا المفروض تدخل الساعة 7
سنارة اختفت مرة واحدة
انا كنت مشغول و فضيت
انت ... !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لسة من ساعة جيت من الشغل


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يقويك علي شغلك

المهم شوفلنا حاجة ندردش فيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك فلوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

معاية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يالا اشترينا حاجة نتسلى بيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

امبارح انا قلتلك 
انا رايح لوعد اتخانق معاة 
والخناقة جابت فايدة مش ملاحظ انا عرفت احط صور دي اول مرة اية رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الصور الي انت نزلتها امبارح !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اة هي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وكمان نزلت في شخابط
جبهة التهييس
شوفهم وقولي اية رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلاً اول مرة كنت تنزل صور


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جدع يا رمسيس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفت ايه تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لما نقع في زنقة نروح نتخانق معاة تاني 
ونعرف شوية
مانا قلتلك دة حبيبي من زمان
وصاحبي كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي يا غالي لو فية ترنيمة وعايز انزلها من التليفون على الملف بتاعك 
اعمل اية ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني من الموبيل للكمبيوتر !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة 
من الموبايل للمنتدي او 
من الكمبيوتر الي المنتدي 
ازاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بص هو انا الي اعرفه مركز رفع الترانيم بس مستخدمتهوش قبل كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عجبك الكلام والصور في الجبهه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جداً و لو كنت اقدر ادي تقييم كنت اديت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

واية رايك في بلدياتنا بتاعة اسيوط


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الي هي انهي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ادخل اخر صفحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة ايوة شوفته و ضحكت عليه أوي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعلم بسرعة اوي 
مش انت شايف كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

البت لارا مدخلتش لحد ديلوقتي ليه هي و صرصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني صعيدي زكي 
انت عندك اية جديد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فعلاُ ذكي

مبتفتحش الفيس ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شفت سارة بس مدخلش  
لكن لارا 
مممممعرفش 
عملت 4
اواكتر مشاركة بس 
مش عوايدها 
عندك اخبارعنهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ معنديش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فاتح الفيس والمنتدي مع بعض 
ارن عليك دلوقت 
بس اطلع من المنتدي تلاقية يرن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسكتوا على اللى حصل
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طلت يا ماحلى نورها شمس الشموسة 
اية اللي حصل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يستخدم كيمومتصفحا او نظام تشغيل غير معتمد 
وبالتالي لا يسطيع كيمو تلقي اتصالك 
دي يا عم الرسالة اللي جاية عندي على الاب


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بت


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف طب اعمل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اعمل محشي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*النهاردة البت نور عرفتنى على واحدة اسمها سارة
واول ماشوفت البت راحت نور قالتلى كلميها بسرعة عشان ماتاخدش بالها انك لدغة
قولتلها لية هى هتتجوزنى ؟
خبطتنى على دهرى وقالتلى اتلمى
المهم البت جت بتقوالى ازيك
قولتلها ازيك ياساية 
لقيتها قالتلى انتى لدغة ؟
قولتلها اة فى اعتيض ^_^
راحت ضحكت وقالتلى على فكرة انا كان نفسى ابقى لدغة
طلعة منك زى العسل كلمة سارة
قولتلها شكين ^_^ يعنى شكرا
المهم راحت نور قالتلى نبطل بقا كلام فى فيه حرف الراء كتير
قولتلها حاضى ^_^ وقعدت
المهم بعديها البنت سارة دى قالت انا عاوزة حد يروحنى
راحت نور قالتتها لارا تورحك بعربية اخوها ماهى بتعرف تسوق
وفجاة ومن غير حاجة نور صوتها سمع النادى كله لانى دوست بالجذمة الكعب على رجلها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعديها قولت للبت اة تعالى حاضر
المهم البت بيتها فى حارة كدة وبتدخلنى فى شوراع انا مش عارفها لغاية ماقالتى بس هو دا البيت
وهى نازلة قولتلها اصبرى ياحجة انا اطلع منين بقى عشان ماعرفش
فضلت توصف توصف توصف
انا قولتلها طيب
وفى الاخر روحت لقيت شاب قاعد ع قهوة قالتله لو سمحت قالى نعم 
قولتله اخرج من هنا ازاى
فضل يشرح وانا مش فاهمة
قالى طيب اية رايك توصلينى المكان اللى انا عاوزه وانا اوصفلك المكان تخرجى ازاى
راحت نور قالتلى خليه يركب خلصينا
المهم ركب شوية وقالى اوقفى هنا بس
انا هنزل هنا
قولتله وانا وانا استنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وسبنى ومشى الندل ههههههههههههههه
ومعرفتش اخرج غير بااعجوبة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعرفي تسوقي عربية 
دانت موهبة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اللى فرسنى ان الواد طول ماهو قاعد فى العربية بقواله ياكابتن
قالى كابتن ؟
قولتله طيب ياباشا اخرج من هنا ازاى 
قالى اصبرى وهقوالك ياانسة
قولتله طيب
المهم نزل وسبنى 
ونور وقعت من الضحك
وانا قولتلها عظيم بمين ابدا اانزل من العربية و اديكى بالشلوت فى بطنك اسكتى هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اية المواهب دي 
طيب اسمعي لو انا ولا كيمو قلنالك وصلينا مش هترضي 
علشان -----
لكن واحد مش صاحبك توصلية لباب البيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة مستخبية لغاية مانتي جيتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ياهلا وميت وردة  (بساية)


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*سارة حبيبتى ^_^
لا يارمسيس بص انا قولت حد يخرجنى من المكان دا باامانة وصدقنى مكان زبالة اووووووووووووى
وقولت اصلا انا لو اتخطفت انا ونور انا هموت ونور هتموت وهى بتتضحك برضه ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليكي 
انت متوتيش غير لما اموت قللك 
متوجعيش قلبي يا بت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا بس كان يوم مسخرة
^_^
بكرة بقى اقنعت بابا انزل اروح اقعد عند خالتى وعيالها الصغريين بحب العب مع الاطفال اوى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس خدى بالك حبيبتى
متبقيش تروحى حته متعرفهاش تانى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة امبارح قالت انا ورايا رجالة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة وبعدين يارمسيس 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اضحك ياكيمو اضحك
انت بتضحكك انا كنت هموت من الرعب وخايفة اتصل بااخويا يشتمنى بالاب والام
ويقوالى الله يخربيتك العربية عملتى اية هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايز اعرف المكتوب هناك صح تاكيد لكلام سار ة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماله اللى مكتوب هناك بردك ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو انت بتتريق عليا ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*همشى وربنا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بضحك علشان البت الي وصلتيها اسمها علي اسم صرصور بتاعتنا

هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مس انت قلتي مش فاهمة لازم نسيح قدام الناس يا لار ا 
الموضوع اللي رديتة علية وقلتي مش فاهمة 
دانتى صعيدية طحن
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارمسيس انا لسة راجعة ومهيسة انا لسة بهدوم الخروج
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انا بضحك علشان البت الي وصلتيها اسمها علي اسم صرصور بتاعتنا
> 
> هههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تمشى تروحي فين 
احنا قاعدين زي اليتامى من الصبح 
لما تجي تقولى هامشي
اضيبك بالشيوت


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لاي يا رمسيس عليا لارا و سارة

لايا لقلك ايه هو انتي شوفتي المقلب الي عملته في صيصوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*تانى
لدغة تانى
؟
زحلانة منكم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اة فعلا انت بهدوم الخروج اعزرين يا اختي 
انا لازم اجيب نضارة 
علشان مبسمعشي كويش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة شوفته ياكيمو
هى شربته ؟
متهيالى اة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خوشي غيييي الهدوم الخيوجي و تعالي نتييق علي بعض

هي ساية راحت فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه عيطت بجد يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

موجوده معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بصياحة زعلت من نفسي شوية لأني عيطها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*قاعدة بتجرب تنزل صور ومش عارفة تقريبا
لا اصلى مكسلة اقوم اغير هدومى هابقى انام بيها هههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس هي طلبت مصاصا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياسلام ماهو انت بتخلينى اعيط ياكيمو
اخص عليك يعنى انا دموعى دموع تماسيح مثلا هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

و بعتلها في يسال الزواي حتي يوحي شوفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو دا اخركم انتوا الاتنين
اسفين ياساية هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

امتي عيطي يا بت


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عميي عيطك يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا عيطنى مرة
انا ادرى ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين يعني اية اخركم انتو التنين ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يجبلى بوكية ورد وشيكولاتية 
بس تكون بالفسدق بقى والبندق كدة*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش جايب غيي لما تقوليلي امتي عيطك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى الاول خالص لما اتريقت على انى لدغة*
*بس بعد كدة اتعودت انك بتهزر معايا*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده بأمانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتتكلمي جد يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*هى اول مرة بس
لانى كنت بزعل حد يتريق عليا
عشان دا مش باايدى
بس بعد كدة انت اخويا ومن ضمن شلتى وبطلت ازعل منك
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

احلي ورد وشوكولاتة لاحلى لار ا في الدنيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا يارمسيس ^_^
اوعى ياكيمو تتضايق من نفسك
انا مش مضايقة بس هضاسق منك بجد لو مرجعتش تانى تهزر وتقوالى يالايا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب يا جماعة

اعتذار رسمي



الاعتذار مقدم من : كيمو
الاعتذار مقدم الي : لارا

اسف يا لارا بجد كنت فاكر انك بتضحكي لما اتريق عليكي , و بعدين انا كنت يهزر , انا لو كنت بتريق بجد يبقي بتريق علي الي خلقك , لكن انا بأمانة كان كل غرضي الهزار و الضحك و من النهاردة مش ههزر معاكي تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طب يا جماعة

اعتذار رسمي



الاعتذار مقدم من : كيمو
الاعتذار مقدم الي : لارا

اسف يا لارا بجد كنت فاكر انك بتضحكي لما اتريق عليكي , و بعدين انا كنت يهزر , انا لو كنت بتريق بجد يبقي بتريق علي الي خلقك , لكن انا بأمانة كان كل غرضي الهزار و الضحك و من النهاردة مش ههزر معاكي تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*بس انت لو مش هزرت انا هازعل منك 
ومش دخالة المنتدى تانى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا مشاركتي بتوصل متاخرة لية 
يمكن علشان المسافة بعيدة 
حد يفهمني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين عدل المشاركة
اية اتريق على اللى خلقلك دى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف يا لارا

و انا بعتلك الورد و الشكولاتة خلاص

اصل انا و رمسيس واحد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوك يلا قولى يالايا
عشان لو مش هزرت زى الاول
هسيب المنتدى وامشى ومش هتشوفونى تانى انتوا التلاتة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لأني مش بتريق عليكي انتي

انا مكنتش بتريق اساسا

انا كنت بهزر

و عيب جداً التريقة لأن ربنا خلقك كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بقي يا لارا انا اسف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

واحد يا كبير وكمان هابعت ايس كريم للامورة لارا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابنى مش زعلانة منك
انت لسة متعرفنيش والله
انا هبلة اوى وبزعل بسرعة وبتصالح بسرعة*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فعلاً متضايق من نفسي اني ضايقتك

فعلاً دمي بقي تقيل أوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين بقى فى جو الدراما اللى انتوا قلبتوا عليه ده
يا جماعة انا بجد متضايقة وخايفة ومخنوقة
واصلا مش عارفه انا فيا ايه
كل حاجة متلخبطة معايا
فاهدوا بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف لو قولت على نفسك كدة تانى ياكيمو
باامانة هسيبلك المنتدى وامشى لو قولت على نفسك كدة تانى انت او رمسيس او سارة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اية خدمة اللي بتحبية بعتهولك 
عايز اسمع زغروتة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا لارا احنا بنحبك وكدة انا هازعل خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين بقى يا جماعة
محصلش حاجة لده كله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش قولت حاجة
انا قولت لكيمو مش يغلط فى نفسه
عاوز تعرف رايى فيك ياكيمو
انسان طيوب ودمك خفيف بتحب اللى حواليك
تقدر تخلى اللى قدامك يحبك بسهولة
ومش رخم خالص على فكرة
دا رايى بصراحة وباامانة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب هقول اخر حاجة

انا زودتها شوية انا عارف
عادي هنرجع زي الاول قبل معرف انك بتقولي حرف ال ر ي بطريقة جميلة
انا اسف
ارجوكي اقبلي اعتذاري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش زعلانة الهى اتشل مش زعلانة ولا مضايقة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة بجد متضايقونيش
بقولكوا انا مخنوقة
بلاش الدراما بتاعتكم دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي انا بتكلم جد مش هزار لو حد زعل لارا او كيمو انا يعني هازعل خالص لاني اتعودت عليكم خالص مقدرش استغني عنكم فاهمين 
انا باعتبر نفسي قاعد معاكم 
وشغل الهبل دة مينفعش احنا اخوات فاهمين 
متزعلونيش منكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*صدقنى يارمسيس انت وسارة مش زعلانة
هو اللى كبر الموضوع
واد ياكيمو بلاش الحساسية دى معايا
عشان بتجبلى حساسية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش زعلان منك يا رمسيس
انا مش زعلان منك يا سارة
انا مش زعلان منك يا لارا

انا زعلان من نفسي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت سمعتيني ياد يا كيمو سمعتني 
دانتو عيال 
انا بحبكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس خلااااااااااااااااااص

الموضوع قفل

ممكن نغير الموضوع يا سارة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*واحنا كمان بنحبك اوى يارمسيس
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*على فكرة ياكيمو لو لقيتك بتتكلم الصبح كدة بردك
وحسيت انك لسة مضايق
مش هتشوف وشى تانى ابدا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كفاية رغي يا سارة عمالة ترغي ترغي ترغي كفاية يا سارة صدعتينا

ايه كل الكلام ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لية حد يزعل وانت بتزعل لية محصلش حاجة انتو اخوات 
ممكن تختلفوا ممكن تهزروا متخدوش الامور بالحساسية دي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش سارة صدعتنا ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كفاية يا سارة رغي بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب يلا انا اقوالكم باى
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ود يا كيمو
قول انا مش زعلان منك يا نفسي بسرعة
لو مقلتش كده في خلال 5 دقايق هقفل
وانا اصلا بتلكك النهاردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

باي ليه بس يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه لايا ههههههههههه
بيفو عليك ياكيمو 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش زعلان منك يا نفسي

كويس كدة يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس كده يا سمكة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *واحنا كمان بنحبك اوى يارمسيس
> *​


عارفة يا لارا محدش شجعني علي المنتدي غير انت اول واحدة والتاني مينا اميل لما كلمني والتالت 
كيمو انا مقدرش اشوف واحد فيكم مش موجود انتوا مهونين عليا الغربة بامانة انا شايف اني بعد ماجي من الشغل والقاكم كاني لقيت اهلي وابقي بدرجات سعادة قوية جدا 
انا فعلا بحبكم من غير ما اشوفكم 
لانننا اعضاء في جسد وااحد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييه
عارفين كنت بغنى اية وانا صغيرة خالص
كنت بغنى بقول
على الجدار على الجدار والفرخة ماشية على الجدار والديك قطرها على الجدار
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب امشي انا يا رمسيس ولا اعمل ايه
شكلى وحش كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

نسيت حبيبة الملايين صرصور يا رمسيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شفت يا كيمو
انا زحلانه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب هسيبكم انا
سلام
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> طاب امشي انا يا رمسيس ولا اعمل ايه
> شكلى وحش كده


ازاي يا ابو البلديات دانتي القريبة اللي فيهم دانتبي العاقلة والكاملة 
طيب دول ناس مجانين احنا ناخد عليهم يا بت داحنا طاارين


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حقك يا بت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى حبيبتى
بقولك صليلى وقولى يارب يعدى اليوم معايا بكرة على خير
ومتحصلش اى حاجة وحشه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

نهار اسوح يا رمسيس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الكلام ده موه لمين يا ساية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لية محستش بجنونكم انتو الاتين عاملين زي العيال لما بتلعب ف الطين ويرموا علي بعض زي عندنا في البلد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي زعلانة من ايه يا لايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت اعيشكم في درامة شوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لو انت زحلانة اجي اضيبك يا يايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس اشتغل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

امال اتارمي في الزباية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقوا يا جماعة لارا زعلانة و فاكرة اننا مش عايزنها معانة في الشلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا يدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هاترجع هي زعلت علي زعلك
كلمتين منك هاتصالحها بس هي طفت الكمبيوتر دلوقت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

البنت هتروح تنام


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كدة مش هعرف انام و انا مزعل حد مني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اوكي بس ياسارة فهميها ان دة كان هزار 
ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا قوليلي انتي عايزة ايه

اهزر معاكي ولا لأ

اتريق عليكي ولا لأ

فهميني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقنى يا كيمو هى مش زعلانه
هى كانت خايفة لتكون انت اللى زعلان
وخلاص الموضوع خلص


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عموماً عايزانا نرجع زي الاول ولا اكن حصل حاجة اوكي

انتي تؤميي يا لايا
متقولي حاجة يا بت يا صيصوي
و اوعي تقوليلي يا سمكة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص ياكيمو لارا لا يمكن تزعل وانا عارفها كويس ديقلبها ابيض


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف بس الي قالقني الكلام الي كتبته في التقييم

 ﻋﺸﺎن اﻧﺘﻮا ﺷﻜﻠﻜﻢ ﻣﺎﺑﻘﺘﻮش ﻋﺎوزﯾﻨﻰ ﻣﻌﺎﻛﻢ ﻓﻰ اﻟﺸﻠﺔ ﯾﻼ اﻧﺎ ﻫﻘﻔﻞ دﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ ﻋﺸﺎن ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﻋﺎوزي ﻗﻌﺪ ﺑﺎى ﺑﺎى ﺗﺼﺒﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﯿﺮ ﯾﺎﻛﯿﻤﻮ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لما هي الريسة 
كيف تقول اننا مش عايزينها 
انا ابعتلها رسالة علي الخاص
متقلقش


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كمان بعتلها قبل متقول انت


لأ عندي حتة لازم اعلق عليها

ريسا مين يا ابو ريسا

هو في ريسة لدغة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

دي الكمومندا بتاعتنا ياد
واحسن واحدة 
علي الاقل عندي انا 
اكتر واحدة اتكلمت معاها من يوم ما انا اتولدت


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لاحظ ان كلامك جارح ( بالنسبت لصرصور )


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصور مين ياعم 
دي الاستازة سارة 
اسمها ورد فى الكتاب المقدس 
لكن انا وانت غلابة 
يدوب اسمي ورد في التاريخ


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا اسمي ورد في الايس كريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعلش الايس كريم تاريخييييييي يافندم


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هنقطع الحوار المهم دة 
ونقول مساء الفل وهتضربوا لو مردتوش انا بقول اهو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا تصبح علي خير بقي انا باصحي 4 الفجر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل ياختي والورد والياسمين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يااخت هناء انت لو معاكي شبشب قولي وانا ارد بصوت عالي قوي علشان بخاف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة روحتي فين تعالي في ناس بتهددني بالضرب


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ادينا ردينا ردي انتي بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

دي يا كيمو جايا تضرب 
او جاية تهدد 
علي العموم متخافش قوي قلبك واشرب شاي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اهو انا موجودة كل دول عليا فينك يا سارة تلحقيني من الناس دول


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بسرعة كدا رسوم الدخول و هما

اسمك
سنك 
درستك
شغلك
حالتك

بسررررررررررررررعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة بتراقب بس من بعيد لما تلاقي الضرب سخن بتدخل علطول


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بسرعا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ صرصور يتسيب المنتدي مفتوح و تجيب لعب و تلعب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ر اضية تتكلميلية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اتكلمي و الا ....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عادي ياكيمو 
دى بتجيب طيارات لعبة 
وتقول دة تدريب مش لعب


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسس ان ناقص حاجة

لايا و ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا هانا مونتانا متتكلمي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الاسم مادونا 
السن 13 
الباقي مش لزم بقي كلهم معروفين 
ويلا سارة تعالي انا مستنية اهو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اية النت بطيْ نعمل اية يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

13 وبتهددي وكمان مادونا 
لية يارب دي بتهددنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> اية النت بطيْ نعمل اية يعني


اعملي محشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

13 سنة

يا بطوطة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي يا مدونة انتي بقي في سنة كام

ممممممم داخلي اولي اعدادي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بعرف اعمل محشي 
بس المشكلة اني كسرت النضارة يعني ممكن توقع عليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو 
كيمو 
انا متظلم 
13واخضر 
وانا وانت كبار البلد لسة ازر ق اية الحكاية
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> نورتي يا مدونة انتي بقي في سنة كام
> 
> ممممممم داخلي اولي اعدادي


 
مممممممم كدة هنضرب بقي اسمها مادونا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه حتة عيبة في حقنا

و الي يحرق الدم ان الاستاذ عبو في الاربعينات و مواضيعه تحفة

و ازرق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> مش بعرف اعمل محشي
> بس المشكلة اني كسرت النضارة يعني ممكن توقع عليك


وانا بقول ابت دي بتسمعش كويس لي اتاريكي كسرتي النضارة ماش ماشي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كيمو
> 
> كيمو
> انا متظلم
> ...


 
كوسة بقي نعمل اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف مادرنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تقبلي يا ماكونا نقولك يا بت يا ماسونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ديه حتة عيبة في حقنا
> 
> و الي يحرق الدم ان الاستاذ عبو في الاربعينات و مواضيعه تحفة
> 
> و ازرق


 

هنحسد بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> كوسة بقي نعمل اية


ابعتيلي طبق وحياتك جعان خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ الصراحة بقي انتي بقيتي اخضريكا ازاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انت روحتى فين يا مادونا
صوتي اتنبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ماضوناااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> صرصور مين ياعم
> دي الاستازة سارة
> اسمها ورد فى الكتاب المقدس
> لكن انا وانت غلابة
> يدوب اسمي ورد في التاريخ



ايوه طبعا محدش يقدر يغلط فى اسمى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ صرصور يتسيب المنتدي مفتوح و تجيب لعب و تلعب



ليه الفضايح دى يا كيمو
لازم تسيحلى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> عادي ياكيمو
> دى بتجيب طيارات لعبة
> وتقول دة تدريب مش لعب



ههههههههههههههه
فكرتنى بورقة التدريب بتاعة الكلية اللى زورتها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلى بقيت وحدى هنا
انا بخاف على فكرة متسيبونيش وحدى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب طالما الموضوع كده
يبقى تصبحوا على خير بقى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ناْسف ع التاْخير بس النت رخم اوي
انا اهو بش شكلكم من النوع اللي بينام بدري 
وانتي يا سارة مستنية اني امشي وانتي تيجي ماشي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا حبيبتى
انا جيت اهو عشان خاطرك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سماح المرة دي يا سارة بس المرة الجاية ابدا
وفينك يا كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو شكله هرب ولا ايه مش عارفه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الو !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حمد الله بالسلامة يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اله يسلمك 

مامل مدورا فين


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو جة اخيرااا 
انا هوزع حاجة ساقعة وانتي الحلويات ياسارة بس يا كيمو انت اللي هتدفع بردو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد طبعا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه تدبيسة ديه ولا ايه

ماشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هقسم المهمات بالعدل

مدونة : البيبسي و الشيبيس و الكيكة و الشكولاتة
ثارة : سندوتشات المهلبية و الايس كريم ( كيمو كونو )
و انا : هاكل و اشرب ~__~


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا برضو بتوع الحاجات دى
انت تعرف عننا كده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طاب متيجى نعكسها
انا اشرب ودونا تاكل
 وانت تجيب البيبسي و الشيبيس و الكيكة و الشكولاتة سندوتشات المهلبية و الايس كريم ( كيمو كونو )
ده حتى كيمو يعنى بتاعك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اة تدبيسة بقي لو اعترضت هخليك تعزم المنتدي كلة ع غدا بكرة
سمعك وانت بتقول عليا مفترية


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اقر يا مضونا

اعوذبلله


مين مين مين يا سارة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بلاش انا اصل كدة الرجيم هيبوظ كفاية عليا نص الحاجات بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا حتي بسكوتة

يلا منك ليها من هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

و بعدين سواني


هو في واحدة عندها 13 بتعمل ريجيم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتكلم مين يا سمكة انت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

وايه فيها يعنى
عيب ولا حرام


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بس ليه

ريجيم من 13 سنة

هي الرجالة كفرة ولا ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا غلسة وبعمل رجيم عندك اعتراض 
ويلا استعجل الدليفري اصل انا وسارة مستعجلين


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ده ناقص تعملوا بديكير و منيكير و انتوا لست بتتعلم يعني 

ابابا : يا بابا
اماما: ماما
مم: اكل
بيبي : ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنتي 

الريجيم و الديليفري
Dont Mix


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ومنتعلمش ليه
انتوا اصلا مش بتفهموا فالحاجات دى
اسكت يا سمكة بلاش فضايح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا هنخليهم mix
نحن نختلف على الاخرون
انت عايز تتهرب وخلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبك من كل الكلم ده

انتي قلتي يا سمكة ليه و انا مقلتش يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مزاجى اقول سمكة
اقول لمزاجى لا
ويزعل منى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انت سمكة وانتي صرصور انا اية بقي ياتري ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مكرونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس كدة نجبلك اسم حالا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن برضو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا لذيذة 
اة صح هو فين لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

معاش يا جماعة علي التأخير

بس في مفاجأة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مقلب في سارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة من ناحية مفاجأة فهى مفاجأة
وبصراحة هى حلوه
ميرسى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اي خدعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مساء الفل عليكم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماء الفُل و الطعمية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسمها مساء ياجاهل ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قلتلك يا نساية اني علي الموبيل

يعني 90 % من الكلام هابلقيه ناقص حروف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوك
انا دلوقتى قاعدة بلعب سباق سيارات شوفت الطفولة هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طول عميك يا لايا

يايت كمان بتلعب

بس معيفش بتلعب ايه

تهيفي يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلاً يا اوختشي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جييييت *
*مساء الفل*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماضونا عاملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اهلاً يا اوختشي



اهلا بيك يا اخويا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتى دونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام يا كيمو 
انت عامل اية 
وفين باقي العصابة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا لسة مجاتش من مشوايها مع نوي
و رمسيس لسة في الشغل

بقلكم ايه عايزين نخترع اسم ل رمسيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت بقوله نبى لموضوع حصل كده
بس ممكن تشوفوا اسم تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا كنت مجود ساعتها

ايه رأيك نسميه توت عنخ امون


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
حلو ده
وندلعة نقولة توتو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو توتو دة يا سارة 
بس يا كيمو انت مخترع بقي واحنا مش نعرف


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه انا ايمشتاين الجزء التاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اينشطاين


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح النور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انشتاين مين يا ابو انشتاين انت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعملوا ايه هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقانين


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مخترغين لبعض اسماء و بنتريق علي بعض


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> صباح الخير


 
صباخ الفل بس انت الساعة مش مظبوطة عندك ولا اية  ههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بنهزر مع بعض

ي

دردشة يعني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انا جاي افك عندكم، الاقيكم انتو زهقانين -_-


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بنخترع شوية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> صباخ الفل بس انت الساعة مش مظبوطة عندك ولا اية  ههههه





احم احم :fun_oops:  كلها سلامات ^___^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> بنخترع شوية




انتو تخترعوا !! :t17:

هو المنتدي باظ من شويه :2:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بنهزر مع بعض
> 
> ي
> 
> دردشة يعني


 
هنكدب بقي احنا اصلا لزم نروح نجيبك عشان ترغي معانا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انتو تخترعوا !! :t17:
> 
> هو المنتدي باظ من شويه :2:


 

اة نخترع دة احنا حتي كيمو مخترع اسامي اد الدنيا 

نقولك يا اية بقي ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> اة نخترع دة احنا حتي كيمو مخترع اسامي اد الدنيا
> 
> نقولك يا اية بقي ؟




ممكن تقوليلي ياباشهمندس
يادكتور 

من غير القاب طبعا :bomb:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا مفيش القاب خالص مستر بيبو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

امال مستر دي اية شياكة وخلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا مستر بوبو

ايه رأيك يا بوبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ماشي يا مستر بوبو
> 
> ايه رأيك يا بوبو



بوبو 

:love34: كل الي يجي منك كويس:flowers:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه الطاعة دى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> حلوه الطاعة دى



وانتي مالك انتي:2:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مالى في جيبى يا عسل


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسمع الكلام دة طلع شطور يا سارة اوي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> مالى في جيبى يا عسل



:a63: العسل بعد الكشري


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> بيسمع الكلام دة طلع شطور يا سارة اوي



انتي يا اموت انا دي
خليكي في حالك :2::2:


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ايه الألش الزبالة ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبي يا بوبو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا بقول كده برضو
ايه العسل بعد الكشري يعنى
انا غلطانة انى بقولك عسل اساسا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ايه الألش الزبالة ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





انا لسه داخل اكابتن هو انا لحقت انطق:smil8::ranting:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ايه الألش الزبالة ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
دة بيرخم عليا يا كيمو 

وبياْلس الش غريب الاتنين مرة واحدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا كيمو
وانا كمان


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> مانا بقول كده برضو
> ايه العسل بعد الكشري يعنى
> انا غلطانة انى بقولك عسل اساسا
> هههههههههههههههه



العبي بعيد ياماما:spor2:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> دة بيرخم عليا يا كيمو
> 
> وبياْلس الش غريب الاتنين مرة واحدة



هو انا لحقت اتكلم اجدعان:11azy::heat:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا مستر عندك كام سنة ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ حرام يا صرصور بوبو مبقلهوش كتير

و انتي يا مضومت سخني الجو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> يا مستر عندك كام سنة ؟



9 سنين :love34:


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك كام سنة بجد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متهزرش مستر بوبو انت
قول 90 سنة ماشى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> عندك كام سنة بجد



ماشي فـ ال17

وانتو:flowers:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> 9 سنين :love34:


 
مش عايزة اعرف علي فكرة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> لا متهزرش مستر بوبو انت
> قول 90 سنة ماشى



يانهار اسود

ليييييييييه يعننننيي
:yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا 19


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> مش عايزة اعرف علي فكرة



احثن ع فكره :2::t17:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انا 19



طيب ما انا عارف


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ماشي فـ ال17
> 
> وانتو:flowers:


 
ماهو انت بترد عليهم اهو عادي
امال الرخمة بتشتغل عليا انا بس لية


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

17 !!!

كل الي في المكان اكبر منك يا معلم الا النونة الي اسمها مضونة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك حق يا كيمو
يعنى المفروض تقولى يا تنت


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> طيب ما انا عارف


 
طب كويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش يقول سني انا الي هقول

تديني كام يا بوبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> طب كويس



حاسس انك مش طيقاني :shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> محدش يقول سني انا الي هقول
> 
> تديني كام يا بوبو



من 16 لـ22 :flowers:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خد ياله يا بتاع المهرجان انت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

غلط

هروح اعمل حاجة و جي تاني محدش يمشي سواني


و محدش يقول سني


ها يا بوبو سني اكبر من كدة بكتير فكر


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سواني يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب متتاخرش ياد يا كيمو عشان انا همشى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يغششني اجدعان ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عن نفسي مانزلش كلمة اخويا ابدا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انا عن نفسي مانزلش كلمة اخويا ابدا



انتي عارفه انا مين ياصرصور؟


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> 17 !!!
> 
> كل الي في المكان اكبر منك يا معلم الا النونة الي اسمها مضونة


 
ماشي ماشي هنعديها المرة دي وغير شوية قولي اي حاجة غير مضونة دي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هتكون مين يعنى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انتي عارفه انا مين ياصرصور؟


 
هتطلع اخوها يعني ف اخر فيلم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هتكون مين يعنى



بني ادم يعيش ويتعايش

-_- انا SaD.AnGeL:2:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بجد
وبتشتغلنى
مش تقول انك غيرت اسمك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> هتطلع اخوها يعني ف اخر فيلم



لا هطلع ابن اختها :2:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> لا بجد
> وبتشتغلنى
> مش تقول انك غيرت اسمك



اشتغلتك فين يابنتي ما انا قايلك اهوو

انتي مش بتحبي الا الناس الي تعمل فيكي مقالب ولا ايه ^__^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده انا بفيت مشهورة بالمقالب
مينفعش كده يا جماعة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بني ادم يعيش ويتعايش
> 
> -_- انا SaD.AnGeL:2:


 
يعني بيبو دة دلع بيتر ولا اية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده انا بفيت مشهورة بالمقالب
> مينفعش كده يا جماعة




هههههههههه فضحتك بقت بجلاجل ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بيبو دا دلع SaD.AnGeL


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اني جيت ها اخترت سن ليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لسه يا كيمو
وكان عايزنا نغششه
وانا قلتله انى لازم اسمع كلام اخويا وماقولكش


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جدعة يا سرسور


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ها قول حاجة يا بوبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

من 25 لـ30 XD​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ع فكره هي قالتلي ،بس انا الي مش راضي اقول ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ انا عارف لختي ماقولش

لأ اكبر


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا كده احنا هنهزر بقي

ايه 100 سنه يعني ^__^​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> جدعة يا سرسور



لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولى
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
كيمو قالى سرسور
كيمو قالى سرسور
كيمو قالى سرسور
كيمو قالى سرسور
كيمو قالى سرسور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ع فكره هي قالتلي ،بس انا الي مش راضي اقول ^_^​



مين دى اللى قالتلك يا كداب انت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ انا عارف لختي ماقولش
> 
> لأ اكبر



شوفت اخويا واثق فيا
مش زيك يا وحش انت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> مين دى اللى قالتلك يا كداب انت




انتي ،عارفه ياصرصور


الصوره الي في التوقيع وانتي

دونت ميكس خالص ^__^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ها قول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مش معقوله 40

انت في التلاتينات او العشرينات


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسهلهالك يا بوبو

انت المفروض تقولي حضرتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفت يا كيمو
الود بوبو ده بيقول انى شيطان


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كده صعبتها اكتر

لاني بقول حضرتك لكلــه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني بتقول لمضونة حضرتك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا علشان متكلمتش معاها
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا يبني الي طلبت من روك يكبر الصورت الرمزية ساعة مانت علقت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر 3 محاولات لو جاوبت صح ليك 10 جنيه شحن


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ما انا عاااارف ، واسمك كريم ^_^

بس انت مقولتليش سني

فيها 10 جنيه 

طب استناني بقي ^__^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كريم !!!

لأ اسمي مش كريم غلط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اتخضيت لما لقيت كريم
اقول كيمو قال اسمه للود بوبو ومش قايلى
الموضوع كان هيبقى فيه قطع رقاب


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كريم مين بس

طب قولي قلتلك امتي اني اسمي كريم

هو الصراحة شبه كريم شوية
بيبتدي بحرف ال ك

بس مش كريم


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و كدة كدة انا مش حابب اقول اسمي

المهم احنا ديوقتي بنتكلم في سني مش اسمي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كاظم الساهر
صح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هو دلع كيمو ، كريم ^__^
او ممكن كيرلس

وبعدين انا عيني وجعتني انت مش قايل سنك لحد ^__^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يا بت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يغششني ياجدعان واديله 5 جنيه رصيد
ونقسم بالنص​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا فاتورة
مش محتاجة رصيد


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت يا جدعان 
اية يا بيبو مش طايقني خالص كدة 
حتي حضرتك مش عاوز تقولة ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو لازم كريم


فيه خمسميت اسم تنين دلعهم كيمو

كامل 
كمال 
كرم
كيرلس
كاظم
اكرم

كتييييييييير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> لا انا فاتورة
> مش محتاجة رصيد




طيب هادعيلك بيهم ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني استسلمت خلاص اقوله


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هزعل لو حد قاله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

من بين 30 لـ40​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اه يا كيمو حرام قوله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> انا جيت يا جدعان
> اية يا بيبو مش طايقني خالص كدة
> حتي حضرتك مش عاوز تقولة ههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه

عاوزاني اقولك حضرتك 
ومالو

نووورتي حضرررتك :love34::flowers:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا كيمو 
اقول انا بليز بقي عشان هو شكلة هيستسلم خلاص


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> يا كيمو
> اقول انا بليز بقي عشان هو شكلة هيستسلم خلاص




لا انا قولت ،الله


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مديني عشر اجابات و اختار انا !!!


الاجابة ( مفيش عشرة جنيه )

انت قلت في الاول من 16 ل 22 صح
و بعديها قلت من 25 ل 30

انا بقي سني













23 سنة ههههههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انت مديني عشر اجابات و اختار انا !!!
> 
> 
> الاجابة ( مفيش عشرة جنيه )
> ...


 

لا صغير برضو مش كبير يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاطر كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت بستعبط عليه يا مضونة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقني انا قولت كده ، عمال تقولي سني كبير سني كبير

اطلع بال10 جنيييييييييه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماهو انا عارفة يا كيمو 
انا سوسة اوعي يبقي حد قالك غير كدة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> لا صغير برضو مش كبير يعني



وحضرتك كام سنه بقي يااموتانا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش 10 يا بوبو
راحت عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

43 سنة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدقني انا قولت كده ، عمال تقولي سني كبير سني كبير
> 
> اطلع بال10 جنيييييييييه


 
هو يعني لزم يكون داخل ع الخمسين عشان يكون سنة كبير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> هو يعني لزم يكون داخل ع الخمسين عشان يكون سنة كبير




يعني هو 23 سنه الي كبير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ياصرصور انتي

قال وكأنها خلقت ملاك

دا انتي "هلاك"


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يلا يا بوبو متشتمش اوختشي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هيييييييييييييييييييه
مالكش دعوة بيا ياد يا بوبو انت
طول مكيمو اخويا هنا محدش ليه دعوة بيا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه استنوا عليا
هطلع لكل واحد فيكم اسم ^__^​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

متخافش كيمو طلع عليا كل الاسماء اللى ممكن تطلع
يعنى مش هتلاقى حاجة جديدة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا عندي جديد ياصرصوره انتي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فين الجديد بقى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بمخمخلكم!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مخمخ يا اخويا مخمخ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D ، دولسيـكا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus

ستاره ^_______^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو
تعالى شوف الاسم اللى اختارهولك الود بوبو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ليا اسم جديد ولا مضونة كويس عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ستارة

بقولهولها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana

دوده XD 
ايه رائيك؟ ^___^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا دولسيكا !!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هممممم ،طيب استنوا امخمخ لصرصوره​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus

حـريـقـه 



شعاله بوتاجاز بمليون شعله من الصبح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حريقة
قصدك تقول مطافى صح


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا سيدي اي حاجة تيجي منك وخلاص بس حلو يعني مفيش اعتراض


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هممممم ، دولسيكا متهيئلي صعب ومش لايق
نخليه كونوو

تمام كده !

‏Sara jesus
حريقه

 ‏E N D
كونو
Hannah Montana+
دوده


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممممممممممماشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا نمتوا ولا ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بصراحة من غير ضرب انا نمت فعلا
ومحدش يسالنى ازاى


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ما علينا

شوفلنا موضوع ندردش فيه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كان في ارنب طالع يلعب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف انت
بس خلى بالك انى 10دقايق وهسيبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بس بس

انا اسف اني قولتلك تشوفلنا موضوضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك شوف انت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالي نتكلم في الجروب بتاعنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فين الجروب بتاعنا ده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا عاملين جروب من ورايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا هبلة الجروب " سمكة و صرصور و لايا و توت عنخ امون "


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اه ماشى
انت عرفت هبلة دى من فين
اعترف بسرعة يا عبيط


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

من تصرفاتك ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا كان كده ماشى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم خلينا فالجروب


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماسي

ايه رأيك نضم ليه بوبو و مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
انا جيت 
واية حكاية هبلة وعبيط
دي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء النور
حمدالله بالسلامة
هههههههههههههه
ايه رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اول متدهل تشتم علطول كدة يا توت

المهم

عامل ايه يا توت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا حبيبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> مساء النور
> حمدالله بالسلامة
> هههههههههههههه
> ايه رايك


الاسم لايق خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي البيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا شوية ونازلة تانى هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا عاملة اية 
وحشتينا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانتوا كمان وحشتونى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتو ا الجماعة رايحين البلد بدون بسبورتات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا عايزينك متنزليش
نتكلم شوية لو ما فيش عندك مانع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى قاعدة معاكم شوية
بس اصل ماما مش طايقة وشى فى البيت وكيمو عارف لية ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا عايز اعرف 
واء واء واء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا قلبك 
انا ابكي وانتي تضحكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى اية ياجماعة كلكم سكتوا لية لما انا دخلت ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا باجري واركي من صفحه لصفحه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اممممممممممممممم طيب انا يارمسيس هاروح العب فى اى توبيك هنا
وكلموا انتوا كلامكم
باى باى يانبى ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا لارا يا حبيبتى
اصلى انا نازلة دلوقتى
لما اجى هبقى اكلمك
وصلولى كتير يا جماعة عشان بجد انا خايفة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> معلش يا لارا يا حبيبتى
> اصلى انا نازلة دلوقتى
> لما اجى هبقى اكلمك
> وصلولى كتير يا جماعة عشان بجد انا خايفة


انا اتلميت على شلة خوافة ولا اية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
لا بجد يا رمسيس
صليلى عشان انا مش متطمنه اوى لنزلة النهاردة
فى موضوع كده معايا
صليلى كتير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

امين 
الرب معاكي 
متخافيش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك
باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

روحتوا فين يا جماعة الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها يانبى ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة يا بنتي عملتي اية النهاردة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هقوالك نزلت سخنت العربية زشغلت اغانى تمورة ورامى صبرى بموت فيهم ^_^
وروحت عند خالتو فى بيتها لقيت ابن خالة جوزها فتحلى قالى انتى مين ؟ ^_^
قولتله نادى خالتى من جوه ياض
قالى هو انتى لارا
قولتله اة ^_^
المهم دخلت وفضلت العب بعيلها
واحدة عندها 1 سنينن
والتانية عندها 7 سنين
فضلت العب بيهم وبعدين نزلت انا مشيت على الطريق السريع شوية وكنت هموت واطلع عاسكندرية بس خوفت ماما تعرف تنفخنى ههههههههههههههههه*ه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عسل كنتي روحتي هناك 
عادي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اروح اية ؟
كنت هتاخر لانى معرفش امشى فى اسكندرية انا كنت هاتصل بعمى يجى ياخدنى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كنتي بعتي رسالة وانا كنت بعت الواد حموقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه انت منين ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسيوط يا بلد تحلي بالجمال والضياء 
ترابك تبر نفيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بتدحكي لية عايز افهم 
انا قاعد دلوقت في الاردن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا اصل اسيوط ليا معاها ذكريات مش لطيفة ههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي دخلتي موسوعة جميس لللارقام القياسية 
بيكلمك واحد صعيدي 
شوفتى النعمة اللي انتي فيها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه شوفتها اة والنبى يانبى هههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احمدي ربنا 
اني بضربتوكوش بالنار
امبارح


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه تقدر ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*نورت الغيط ياكيمو 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش كنت بجيب اوجمنتين لأختي الصغيرة

المهم الحوار وصل ليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وصل انى هنزل كمان شوية عشان محدش طايقنى فى البيت ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لما اروح لابعتلكم صورة الغيط بتاعنا علشان احسركم
وكمان حاجات كتير 
علشان تقضوا اجازة نص السنة عندنا في البلد انتي وكيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههه جشطة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا 
اسمها 
اشطة 
يا بنت انا مثقف اكتر منك بكتير 
واحنا كويسين خالص
ها اوريكي بس لما اروح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههه طيب هنشوف يانبى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اية الامر اللي انا شايفة دة 
اية الحلاوة دي
انتي وكافل اليتيم في الجنة 
ولا بتشاوري علي اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش فاهمة حاجة ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفتي انك مش صعيدية 
مين اللي شاور  وقال انا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسم رمسيس اتغير و بقي توت

( توت عنخ امون ) حسب رغبة صرصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خلي الجماعة 
عندك يغيروة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اومال عايز ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لو حبيت اغير اسمي 
اختار اية واغيرة ازاي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمك في المنتدي !!!

تكتب موضوع في قسم الشكاوي و المشاكل بأسم " تغيير اسمي " و تقول الاسم الي انت عايزه

و تستني روك لما يدخل يغيرهولك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي 
انا اساسا
مستني انتو التلاتة 
تختارو الاسم وانا انفز علي طول


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انت بتتكلم جد

انا كنت بهزر في توت ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عادي اختارو اسم 
انا مبسوط معاكم فعلا 
ومكسرلكمش كلمة انتوا اخواتي بجد
انا حاسس بكدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت اخوية

بس كلنا بنهزر

بننتريق

زي اسمي سمكة
و زي صرصور
و زي لايا
كنا عايزين نخترعلك اسم ( هزار )


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا كبير


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هتنام امتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لسة مطول 
لية في حاجة
قولي بسرعة بسرعة  
يلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلي زهقان أوي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا نتمشي شوية 

بص انا لسة حاطط الحم علي النار 
بجد مش ها اقدر اطلع خليها كمان شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم انت 
اطلع من المنتدي خالص
ورن عليا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ارن عليك !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اة 
لو انت عايز ترن 
لو مش عايز دة براحتك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفـ ـل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الور والياسمين​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اخباركم ايش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شو هدا بيتكلم متلنا
ههههة
انت شو عامل 
اشلونك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه
انا بخير 
انت كيـفك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

والله منيح 
انت وين هسة​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

^_^ لا انا اخري ايش وكيفك

انا هسه قاعد اهو ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بووووووووووووبوووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا عم اتكلم وانت قاع وانت واقف براحتك خالص 
المهم تكون كويس 

ومبسوط معانا باي لهجة 
احنا نتلرجملك 
يا معلم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

وينك كيمو اشلونك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك يا يا رمسيس ايه رأيك بوبو يدخل الجروب بتعنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

^__^ ازززيييك كونو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو يا بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هكلمك يا رمسيس بس مش النهاردة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى انا معنيش مانع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمع يا كيمو رن رنة واحدة وافصل 
انا هاكلمك 
الدقيقة ببريزة
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا كووونوو حلوو ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نوورتي يويو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتوا معاكوا نمر بعض ؟
اشمعنا انا وساية لالا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مرحبا يا غالية  كلتي ايس كريم ولا ابعتلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيتوووووووو
ازيك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة اكلت كنت جايبة معايا وانا جاية ^_^
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تومااام
وانتي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب صحتين وعافية


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزة يقمي يا لايا انتي و يمسيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كويسة
فين الواد كيمو عشان الشلة تكمل
فاضل ساية كمان
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا عاوزة يقم ساية ههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب متخديه ياختي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا مكسلة ههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يخيبتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي كنتي موجودة ساعت لما مضونا كانت هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية مش فاهمة ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي يالارا انا يقمي تتوهي لافية 
لانة طويل معدي البحر الاحمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مادونا جات امبار ح بتهددنا يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مادونا مين ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هناء مونتانا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انا اتصل بيك ازاي ديلوقتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ادام انتي معدي البحر الاحمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههه مين بردك ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ين  ينة وافشل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مرة واحد بس فضلت اكلم بنت كتير اوى اوى اوى ع منتدى وقالتلى هاتى رقمك
واديتهوالها واول ماكلمتها
لقيت ولد بيرد
وكانت صدمة حياتى انه طلع ولد
وقولتله طيب وحياة خالتك هكسر الخط عشان عيونك هههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بتقول ايه يا رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خلي بالك يا لارا 
انا ولد بجد 
وبعدين 
معاكي 
عايزة تعرفي كيمو ان انا بديلة رقم بنت يعني 
لاحظي انكلامك جارح 
انا 
مش 
بنت 
انا شنبي 
يقف 
علية 
الصقر 
ان كان موجود اصلا 
ههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههه لا انا مش بتكلم عليك صدقنى
انا بقول لكيمو عشان بيقوالى ماتاخدى موب سارة
فبقواله انى اتعقدت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مقلتش حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت ياواد مش قولتلى طيب ماتخدى يقم ساية ههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي 
تدفعي كام 
وابعتلك القم
بس بشرط الفع نقدي قبل اخز اليقم يا غالية 
اسمعي 
دة من الاسياي بتاعتي 
ومن المقدسات علشان كدة غالي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

دي هي بتقول اشمعني احنا نعرف ارقام بعض

فبسألها تاخدي رقمي

قالتلي لأ مش عايزة من وشك حاجة
انا عايزة بتاع سارة

قولتلها متخديه
قالتلي اصلي مكسلة ( تقصد تقولي انت مالك )

فبسألها مكسلة ليه

بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يخربيتك ^_^
انا قولتلك مش عاوزة من وشك حاجة
وقتللك انت مالك
انت بتالف ؟
ههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بقول ده معني كلامك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ع فكرة مش دا معنى كلامى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

المؤلفة الجامدة اوي مين يا ولاد 
عايز اعرف منكو


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> دردشة​
> 
> موضوع للرغي و الدردشة
> موضوع بيتكلم في كل حاجة
> ...


*قوانين المنتدى العام*

*تمنع التطرق الى الدين في هذا القسم*
*يرجى الإطلاع عليها*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا فاهمين يا كبيرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

امال تقصدي ايه بالي انتي قولتيه

لأ مش عايزة رقمك يا ... عايزة رقم ساية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلاص حاضر ياماما مش هنتكلم فى الدين
واحنا لغاية دلوقتى بنتكلم فى كلام فراغ اصلا يعنى عادى جدا 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب هزبطها

اسف

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى اية بس ياكيمو انا كنت بهزر ياابنى
انت لية بقالك كام يوم بتقفش من هزارى بسرعة
*​


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *خلاص حاضر ياماما مش هنتكلم فى الدين*
> 
> *واحنا لغاية دلوقتى بنتكلم فى كلام فراغ اصلا يعنى عادى جدا *​


 
*ما انا شفت انكم متكلمتوش*
*يعني لفت نظر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *ما انا شفت انكم متكلمتوش*
> *يعني لفت نظر *​



*شكرا اوى ليكى ياماما انك علطول فى دهرنا
ربنا يخليكى لينا ياست الكل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف يا آمة

غيرتها
بعتذر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يقم ساية غالي وبعدين دي صعيدية 
زينا 
مينفعش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا لارا احنا اتعدينا جزء من قوانين المنتدي ولا اية مش فاهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجوكم صلولى كتير
فى حاجة خايفه انها تحصل
بجد صلولى محتاجة صلوات كتيييييييييير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا احنا مش اتعدينا ماما امة كانت بتلفت نظرنا بس عشان مش نغلط
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ارجوكم صلولى كتير
> فى حاجة خايفه انها تحصل
> بجد صلولى محتاجة صلوات كتيييييييييير


خير يا سارة قلقتينا فية اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*سارة انتى عملتى اية ؟
عشان تبقى تسمعى كلامى بعد كدة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس صليلى كتير


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه يا سارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر من عنيا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*سارة تعالى كلمينى يابت ع الزوار
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت
سمعت ان حد هيمشي مش منظر انا لسة جاية حتي استني شوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فية اية يا سارة انا قلقت خالص 
طمنيني عل الخاص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتى زى العسل 
انتى جيتى
يابطوط
هييييييييه
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه ياساااره

خـــــييييررر!!!


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا بنفسة بترحب بيا 
بلاش بطوط قولي يا مضونة هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا مادونا انتي عاملة اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو انتى مادونا هههههههه
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نووورتي يادوده ^___^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الجماهير بتنادي يا سارت قلقتتينا و مشيتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مادونا بتغيظ فينا يا لارا 
كل شوية تتكلم كلمة وتسكت ساعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده مضونة دخلت

اهلاً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا دا حبيبتى محدش يزعلها
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اصبر كد ساعة علشان ترد عليك يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بتدحكي لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتوا عارفين مادونا بت مين ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اوليلنا انت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*دونا نبيل ^_^
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بــجــد ؟؟!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة باامانة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلا وسهلا
دي كانت عايزة تضربنا امبارح يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*دى هى عسل اوى اصلا يانبى ههههه
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نضرب احنا بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اعمل اية بس انا خدت الجلبية فى سناني وجريت
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده بأمانة

مش مصدق

طب و ايه الاثبات علي كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هاتولي دليل علي الكلام ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش مصدقققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اهلا وسهلا
> دي كانت عايزة تضربنا امبارح يا لارا




*وعاوزة اضربكم انهادرة كمان ف اعتراض*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اممم الاثبات ان كل المنتدى عارف كدة
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

* مش محتاجين اثبات انا ثقة اصلا*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا باقلك ان طول مفيش شباشب مش خايف واللي معاكي انت ولارا اعملوة مش خايفين منكو انتو التين 
هل من مبارز


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كل المنتدي عارف


و انا الحمار الي فيكم صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا واد يا ثقة انت 
احنا مصدقينك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه لا ياكيمو انت جديد هنا
وانا لما كنت جديدة ماكنتش عارفة انها بنتها
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش مصدق بردوا

العسل ديه بينت احلي عضوة

ازاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جديد ايه ده انان بعدك بيدوب 3 شهور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*طبعا مش هى عسل
ودونا سكر
يبقى زى مش مصدقين ؟
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> كل المنتدي عارف
> 
> 
> و انا الحمار الي فيكم صح


 

متقولش ع نفسك كدة 
كتير مش عارفين عاتي يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سبية يا بت يا لارا يعبر عن شخصيتة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وهما 3 شهور قليلن ولا اية ههههههه
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسي يا كيمو
بس روح قول لبيبو دة اللي مش طايقني


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اه قليلين



حاضر يا استاذة مدونة باشة افندم
اي أوامر تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> متقولش ع نفسك كدة
> كتير مش عارفين عاتي يعني


الحق يا كيمو دي بتقول عاتي 
زي يايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*استنوا استنوا
كيمو اية رايك مادونا تتدخل الشلة ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا مش معترضين علي اي حد يجي يشاركنا 
احنا بنفرح بية 
لانة اخونا واختنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة قولت كدة لساية و انتي مش موجودة
مضونة و بوبو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*تمام كدة
يبقى مادونا من ضمن الشلة من النهاردة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت اصلا الريس بتاعنا ياكيمو ^_^
تمام اوى كدة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم يا كبير


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اولاً اسمها ماضونا حتي اسأليها

ثانياً و ده الاهم انك تخخدي رأيها الاول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصلا هى مش هترفض تكون بينا
صح يامضونة ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ريس

هو في رأءيس امه كيمو

مبناش رأئيس يا بت

كلنا واحد


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و ننتظر رد مضونة بفارغ الصبر علي دخول الجروب الي احنا لسة معملنلهوش اسم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة صحيح
هنعمله اسم امتى
غلبتونى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف ياواد ياكيمو
بصراحة والكلام خارج من قلبى
لما بقعد وقت طويل مش بكلمكم وبيبقى حد قاعد ع الكمبيوتر
بفضل اتنطط عشان يقوم
عشان الحق اكلم واحد فيكم قبل ماانام
بقيتوا حاجة اساسية فى حياتى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اختارو اسم  
دلوقت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية رايكم
فى شباب الكنيسة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا يا لارا انا كمان اتعلقت بيكم كلكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*جروب شباب الكنيسة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو يا لارا انا موافق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو اوى الاسم يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها ياكيمو وانت ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

3 مافقون يبقي اعتمدنا علي اللة 
كيمو انت رائيك اية و
في الاسم


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ناْسف ع التاْخير الرخم
لكن النت بقي 
حلو الاسم اوي
ومحدش يقولي غير مضونة تمام


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بتقولو 3 موافقون يعني انا مليش لزمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه لأ بهزر اه حلو بس عايزين حاجة روشة كدة علشان كلنا شباب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف لامالكش لزمة 
انت الكبير ياض


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

5عني مش كبار ولا اطفال


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كبير !! امال انت روحت فين بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بصوا

الاسم حلو

بس كلنا سننا شباب

يعني افضل اننا ندور علي حاجة تليق بينا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا متابع


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يشوف اسم لذيذ وحلو كدة كل الشباب مش عارفين يجيبوا اسم حلو
يخسرتك يا بلد ههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بس الاسم حلو

يعني موافقة مؤقتة و التفكير جاري

موافقين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب قول كلمتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو كلامك حلو
بس انت لقيت اسم مناسب


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

موافقت مؤقتة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممم نفكر مع بعض


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزين نرخصة علشان يبقي باسمنا وقانوني


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

موافقين ولا اية بقي 
وانت يا كيمو فين الاختراعات


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نعمل دمج مبين شباب الكنيسة و حاجة تانية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يبقى خلاص
جروب شباب لكنيسة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فكروا معاية يا جدعان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان احنا لينا حق براعة الاختراع لازم ترخص


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد كل الكلام ده


ماشي يا لارا

موافق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههه
ماشى ياحلوين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا نسمية جروب ابطال الكنيسة 
ونرسل دعوات للاعضاء في المنتدي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اخيرااااااااااااااااا 
لوليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جروب شباب الكنيسة

انا : موافقة

لارا : موافقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا خلوا شباب احلى
ونعمل جروب ونبعت الى الاعضاء ويبقوا فيه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب نسميه



جروب ابطال الايمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كل واحد ديلوقتي يكتب الاسم الي استقر عليه و يقول موافق


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و بالاجماع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ونزل فية مواضيع كمان ونكت


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب نسميه
> 
> 
> 
> جروب ابطال الايمان


 

كيمو تعبتني شوفلك اسم استقر علية انا لسة ف عز شبابي حرام عليك كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ها اختارو ده في حاجات تانية غير الاسم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عن نفسى عجبنى شباب الكنيسة
اللى موافق يعملى تقيم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر كلام

كل واحد يقول الاسم الي هو اختاره بسرعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ابطال الكنيسة 
ابطال الايمان 
المهم انة ابطال 
وعايزين ننزل فية ماضيع ونكت وحاجات براحتنا تةكون قانونية​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا : شباب الكنيسة
انا : شباب الكنيسة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شباب الكنيسة 
حلو اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا بلاش حاجات سياسة يانبى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس : ابطال الكنيسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لغاية دلوقتى انا وكيمو ومضونة
موافقين على شباب الكنيسة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شباب الكنيسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا : شباب الكنيسة


ناقص سارة
و رمسيس رأيه مختلف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساية ومضونة وانا وكيمو
شباب الكنيسة
ها*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس كلنا شباب الكنيسة

ايه رأيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها يانبى قول شباب الكنيسة  وحياتى هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ها اية نظامك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ محدش يضغط عليه


قول رأيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ماليش في السياسة اصلا 
انا عايز ان يكون مميز عن باقي 
الجروبات 
علشان احنا شباب 
علي كد حالنا مينفعش ندخل فية السياسة ولا الدين 
احنا ان تكلمنا نتكلم في مواضيع عامة او مضحكة شبكة معارف الاعضاء يعني ترفيهي بلا قيود
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعنى موافق على شباب الكنيسة ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!!!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خلا ص طول ما هي موافقة بالاجماع معنديش مانع انا ديمقراطي \
شباب الكنيسة 
اتوكلنا علي الله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييه
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت زغروتك طويلة ابقي تعالي الفرح اديني بعزمك من دلوقت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مبروك


سواني في تلت حاجات كمان

الاول الصورة بتاعتنا

و ديه سيبوهال 


التاني

الاسماء

انا : كيمو : كونو
يويو : لارا : لايا
سارة : سارة : صرصور
هانا : مدونا : مضونا
رمسيس : رمسيس : ...

تالت حاجة شعارنا

انا رأيي نخليه ربنا موجود و انتوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مواااافقة
بصوا انا هاقفل دلوقتى ول عرفت اجى تانى هاجى
باى مؤقت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

باي مؤقتاً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو
انت مش كنت اخترت اسم لرمسيس


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

باي موقتا يا لايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش موافق عليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا انتي هتسهري معانا ولا بتنامي بدري


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب فكروا يا جماعة معنا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> مضونا انتي هتسهري معانا ولا بتنامي بدري


 
هسهر معاكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى كويس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب صح يا كيمو
ما هو النبى رمسيس


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش لذيذة

عايزين اسم فرفوش كدة

انتي فهماني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا فاهماك
بس بصراحة مش عارفه اجيب اسم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايكم فى سمسم


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

تقريباً رمسيس مبيحبهوش


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هتعشي و اجيلكم

هزعل أوي لو حد مشي

اوك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يجي يتعشي معاية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

النور كان قاطع 
الله يخربيتك يامرسي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص مرسى مشي
انت نسيت ولا ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> النور كان قاطع
> الله يخربيتك يامرسي


 
ههههههههههه قطع كتير ولا اية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قطع ساعتين

ما هو مافيش الا هو الي ادعي عليه ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا كونو
بالهنا والشفا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> قطع ساعتين
> 
> ما هو مافيش الا هو الي ادعي عليه ^_^


 
اة امال هتدعي ع الحج عدلي يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا رمسيس
ساكت ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سارة انتو بتختارولي اسم يعنى ولا اية انا مش فاهم


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> حد يجي يتعشي معاية


 

*ثانكس يا كيمو بالهنا والشفا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> فينك يا رمسيس
> ساكت ليه


كنت باعمل شاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اه عايزين نختارلك اسم
ايه رايك فى سمسم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب مش كنت عملتلى شاى معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو احسن 
واشاي موجو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو بيسو
ميرسى ربنا يخليك يا بيسو
بالهنا والشفا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ما انا بعتلك الشاي
بالهنا والشفا لحضرتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى بس بلاش حضرتك دى عشان بتعملى حموضة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى بلاش انا بعت شاي وورد لمعاليكي يا فندم 
احنا نطول 
نكلم سيادتك ا
انا صاحب علي علوكة 
واشرف كوخة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت

بيسوحلو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو عايز حاجة انا هنام 
عندي شغل الصبح 
تصبح ىعلي خير يا اعز الناس


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هتنام بدري كدة

عموماً و انت من اهله يا اجمل اخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سورى كنت بتعشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لحقتي خلصتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس نام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا فى عصر السرعة يا كونو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و ماضونا اتبخرت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خليها كيمو بقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و لارا خلعت


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

و بوبو النور شكله قطع عنده تاني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو ولا كونو ولا كيمو كونو
اثبت على اسم
مع انى بصراحة بفضل كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كلهم سابونا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايز كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص تمام يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش غيرك ادردش معاه


اوعي تنامي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متخافش
هو انا اكيد مش هقعد كتير عشان القداس
بس معاك متخافش


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طب بما انك مش هتعدي كتير نتكلم بقي علي الخاص ولا ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ا انا جييت ف حد هنا ولا امشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لوعي تمشي لارا انتي فين تعالي سليها علشان مشغول شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مين صاحي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش انااا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نمت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها ياسارة ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ها حبيبتى
عرفتى اسم رمسيس الجديد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية هو ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حزرى فزرى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة
قولى انتى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو
ايه رايك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*حلو الاسم دا
مين اللى سماه كدة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو اللى سما نفسه
انا قلتله ايه رايك فى سمسم
راح قالى بيسو احلى
قلتله تمام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو الاسم الحلو
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اتعشيتى يا بت يا لارا ولا لسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا مش جعانة ياسارة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده ليه يا يويو
انا كده هزعل منك
يرضيكى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش جايلى نفس اكل
انتى اكلتى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بت با لارا عايز اقولك حاجة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انا اكلت
ده حتى كيمو كان بيتريق عليا عشان مطولتش فالاكل
طاب عشان خاطرى قومى كلى حاجه صغننه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلا يا موجودين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ازيك يامادونا
قول ياكيمو
مش جعانة ياسارة
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تومام يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب دايما يامادونا ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع علي عينك يا تاجد كدة

لكل المنتدي الي عايز يشوفه يشوفه



اعتراف مني


انا بعترف اني من كام يوم لما عرفت اني خليتك تعيطي
من جوايا اتدايقت اوي

قلت اذاي انا اتريق عليها

انا افورت في الهزار

فقلبتها درامة

علشان من جوة فعلاً حسيت انك شايلة مني

بس لما لقيتك كلمتيني و طلبتي مني ارجع اهزر معاكي تاني

كنت متلخبط شوية

قولت ارجع زي الاول و اخلها تزعل مني تاني
لأ

انا مش ههزر معاها تاني


بس بعديها لما لقيتك قلتي سام و حسيت انك خلاص

ضغط علي تفكيري و هزرت

بس مكنتش لسة مقتنع

فكر و فكرت

و وصلت ان انا هرجع اههزر معاكي تاني

بس مش زي الاول


ده هو الي انتي حاسة بيه

انتي من النوع الفرفوش كدة
بتحبي الهزار أوي

فلما انا كنت عارف انك بتحبي الهزار هزرت جامد

انتي شايفاني بهزر معاكي علطول و كدة

مرة واحدة مبقتش بهزر خالص

ايه ده

ده خلاص مبقتش اعرفه

انا هسيب المنتدي

بقيت وسط

فبقيتي حاسة اني عايزك بس مش أوي

انتي فهماني

يعني الموضوع كله ملهوش علاقة غير بالاحساس

انا الي بدأت المشكلة
و انا الي هخلصها

لارا هرجع اوفر تاني زي الاول ادام ده الي بيحييك اني عايز 


هرجع تاني رخم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة حد يدور على كيمو
شكله نام 
شوفيه يا لارا عندك
شوفيه يا دونا
دوروا عليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا لارا اهه هيرخم علينا تانى
ويقعد يعمل فينا مقالب
مش قلتلك انا احساسك ده بايظ
شوفيله قطع غيار يا بت يا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا قييتي ولا لسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا 
لارا
لارا
لارا
لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

و علشان تبقي فاهمة

انتي اليائيس بتاع الجيوب ده

و انتي الي مختاية اسمه

ده ده جيوبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يدي يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو هى شكلها لسه مقريتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بطيئة يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا لايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الجماهير بتنادي يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص ياكيمو
انا مش زعلانة من حد
انا بس لما اسلوبكم اتغير معايا
قولت اسيبكم كلكم مع بعض
واخرج انا
لكن انا مش زعلانة ان اسلوب حد اتغير معايا
انا متعودة على كدة من وانا فى 1 اعدادى
وعارفة ان دا عيب عندى
انى بزعل بسرعة من الناس وباخد خاطرى بسرعة
وببقى عاوزة اخرج من وسطهم عشان مش يجيوا فى يوم يقولولى اطلعى انتى من حياتنا
لحد مااكبرت بقى وبقيت بعمل كل حاجة لوحدى ومن غير مساعدة حد
واللى كان بيقف جنبى مات اصلا 
فاانا مش زعلانة منك ولا من غيرك
ومتقعدش تتاسف لانك مش غلطان
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

* ياجدعان بما اني مش فاهمة اية حكاية المقالب دي*
*وحاسة ان كيمو كان بيجي يضربكم ف الحلم *
*حد يفهمني او تغيرو الموضوع*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا الله يا بنت يا لارا ردى
عايزة اتطمن عليكى قبل مانام


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني فضحتلك نفسي قدام 80 مليون متفرج و بردوا مش عاجب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> يعني فضحتلك نفسي قدام 80 مليون متفرج و بردوا مش عاجب


*لا انا مقولتش انه مش عاجب
عشان كدة بقوالك بلاش تتاسف وانت مش غلطان اصلا*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا لارا اللى انتى بتقوليه ده بس
احنا عمرنا مهنقولك اطلعى من حياتنا ابدا
متخافيش يا لارا احنا كلنا جمبك ومش هنسيبك
حبيبتى اذا كنتى بتقابلى ناس وحشه فحياتك ده مش عيب منك
ده ربنا عايز يعلمك حاجة من ورا الانسان ده
اذا كان حصل معاكى موقف فى 1 اعدادى او بعد كده
صدقينى ربنا كان قاصد كده عشان يعلمك حاجة مهمه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا دخالة انام 
تصبحوا على خير
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا حبيبتى استنى بس رايحة فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معندناش حد ينام متضايق احنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماما بتزعقلى ياسارة
معلش
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب هستناكى بكرة ماشى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاضر
تصبحى ع خيرا يامادونا
تصبح ع خير ياكيمو
تصبحى ع خير ياسارة*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتى من اهله حبيبتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة محد هينام النهردة غير لما تشيل الكلمة البؤس الي علي ملفها الخصي و تفتح رسائل الزوار



انتي كلامك مظبوت
انا اسلوبي فعلاً اتغير معاكي
بس ده مش علشان انتي وحشة
او مش عايزينك وسطينا
لأ دي المشكلة عندي انا
انا الي بقيت بحبك أوي لدرجة اني
مش عايزك تحسي انك وحشة
و للي ميعرفنيش انا و لارا
لارا ده بأمانة اختي الي مشفتهاش
و بحبها لأني كنت بحس بالخوة الي بينا
لأ الغلط عليا انا
انا الي بقيت خايف انك تزعلي بالطريقة ديه
انا بقست بحبه فعلاً بأمانة زي مريم اختي
بس اختي الي في البيت لسة مكملتش 10 سنين
لكن انتي اختي العاقلة الكبيرة في التفكير
الغلط عليا انا " انا اسف "


بقلها كمان مرة للي ميعرفني انا و لارا , المحبة الي بينا محبة اخوة عالية أوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلي كدة هطلق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكلك اه
عشان هى قفلت من غير متقراها


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانتي من اهلة يا  لارا*
*بس بجد مش تمشي وانت زحلانة*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كدة هطلق المرام الي لسة متجوزتهاش


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلك اة لارا مشيت خلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا ادخلي نامي انتي يا سارة علشان الكنيسة

تصبحي علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بقى يا كيمو
نصيبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حد هيصهر معاية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا كيمو
وبلاش سارة دى تانى
ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا سُكر


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

* تصبحي ع خير يا صرصور*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوفك بكرة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حد سهران ولا كلة نام


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا عسل
باى باى يا كيمو
باى باى يا دونا

بعد اذنك يا كيمو قولي باى باى يا ص...
عشان اتطمن عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انام مين بس يا مضونا بس انتي بس


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انام مين بس يا مضونا بس انتي بس


 
*اجبلك ناس منين انا يعني*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا كيمو
عشان بنام على نفسي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي علي خير يا احلي صرصور في الدنيا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه هو انتي مبتعرفيش تدردشي ولا ايه يا مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا احلى كيمو فالدنيا
باى باى يا دونا تصبحى على خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بعرف دة انا راغية قوي 
بس كنت بلعب مع مانجو الكلب بتاعي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كلبك اسمه منجو

انا كندي كلبين

تومي و فلافي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نوعه ايه الكلب بتاعك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جيرفوة عندة 3 سنين


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممم انا كلابي6 شهور york shire


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تعرفي تجيبيلي صورته


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي هجبهلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مستني


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي نمتي ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو تعالي هنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك اهو ياكيموو

قولي بقي مــالك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متضايق أوي

شوفت الحوار بتاع لارا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا، حــصـل ايــه ؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف

متضايقة كدة وكل شوية تقول ان احنا مش عايزنها

بجد هي للأسف متعرفش غلوتها عندي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسس ان هي مش مبسوطة

حتي اقراء الي مكتوب في ملفها الشخصي


ده موجه ليا انا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يمكن حست انكم مع بعض وكده 
وان انتم مش عاوزينها معاكم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ده الي هي بتقوله

لكن دي مش الحقيقة

قولتلها تقول دليل علي الكلام ده

قالت احساسها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب ما هي اكيد مش هتقول حاجه

ممكن يكون حصل حاجه فا حست انكم مش عاوزينها معاكم

ومش عاوزين تكلموها ، وانها تقيله عليكم..​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه عندك فيس نتكلم عليه اسهل


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحوا علي خير

لما تدخلي يا لارا متنسيش تكلميني علي الخاص علشان انا شكلي مش هعرف انام النهاردة من التفكير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله ياكـ ـيـ ـمـ و


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير , حد موجود


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل عليكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا باشا انت صحيت امتي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لسه صاحي اكيمووو

عامل اييش


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس الحمدلله

انا كمان لسة صاحي

معرفتش انام كويس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا صدقني نايم الساعه 8 وصاحي دلوقتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معرفتش اعمل حاجة في الشات بتاع امبارح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لـيـه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفش كنت بتكلم و مبتردوش 

كانت في صور بس مش ظاهرة

كنتوا انتوا الجوز عمالين تضحاكوا

مش عارف يتضحاكوا علي ايه ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

^__^

انا اصلا مكنتش بتكلم ، كنت قاعد بسمعكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هو قال حاجة اساسا

امال كنت بتضحك ليه زي الاهبل كدة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الفل يا جدعان*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اه كان بيقولك ياعم انا جوبتك ع ام السؤال انبارح وضحك ^_^


صباح الفل يادودوي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا مضونا

نمتي امبارح و سيبتبني مستني الصورة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اسفين يا كيمو بقي 
مش عارف انزل الصورة عشان النت وحش بطريقة فظيعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة ما انتي رديتي بعد نص ساعة


انا بقول ليه مقلتليش انك مش هتقدري تنزليها و خليتيني استني و انتي كنتي قفلتي و انا معرفش

عموما 

مردودالك يا مضونا

صحيتي امتي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا صاحية من بدري مش زيك يعني*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مااااااشي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

رحتوا فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو ازيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ازيكوا
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مش معقوله
انا وانتى نفتح مع بعض
طاب كويس انا لسه موصلتش سلامك
وصليه انتى بنفسك
بس ده لما حد يرد اصلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة و لارا

ايه الاخبار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لية هما راحو فين
وفين نبى 
ومضونة وكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا
انت اخبارك ايه يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملكش دعوة قولى انت الاول ياكيمو كونو عامل اية ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اهه كيمو جه
انا من ساعة مجيت محدش غيره اللى رد عليا
ولطعنى حبه ورد دلوقتى اهه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا لارا ده هتلخبطينى
مين كيمو ومين كونو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا جامعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مسمية كيمو
( كيمو كونو )
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ادام انتوا جايين مبسوطين مفيش داعي انكد عليكوا بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
انت تنكد علينا
ده من امتى ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*واد ياكيمو كونو
لسة زعلان من حكاية امبارح ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متنسيش يا بت يا لايا قبل متنامي النهايدة ترزعيني كلمتين كدة حلوين يخلوني معرف انام زي امبايح ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياكيمو كونو مش احنا اخوات !!!
يبقى لازم نطلع عين بعض كل شوية*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعي تنسي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه عنيا انت تؤمر بس بس المرة دى هيبقى كلمتين حلوين حلوين
مش غم زى امبارح ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صح يا كيمو
يعنى لو مطلعناش عينك وخلناك متعرفش تنام
هنطلع عين مين يعنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك حق

شوفتي الكلمتين دول خلوني عملت ايه في الصورة الرمزية و التوقيع ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوليله ياسارة
على فكرة ياكيمو تصدق ان اخويا الحقيقى 
لما بزعله بيجبنى من شعرى يمسح بيا بلاط الارض
انت العكس
براحة كدة وبهدوء وبتثبتنى ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عرفة لما اختي الي في البيت بتضايقني

باخودها قلم علطول ههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقى يا لارا
شكله طيب في الاول وبعد كده هيقلب
لازم ناخد بالنا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه وانا اخويا بيجبنى من شعرى
باامانة لسة مصاحيه من حبة بقواله قوم بقى اقعد معايا
قام قالى شوية وهقوم يايويو
قولتله لا هتقوم دلوقتى
قالى قولتلك شوية وهقوم
قولتله براحتك ورحت مسكت المخدة حطيت على وشه وكتمت نفسه هههههههههه
قام صحى جرى ورايا فى الشقة ومسكنى من شعرى ونزل تلطيش ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه بس اخودكوا قلمين ازاي

ارمي المويل علي الارض صح


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لايا مبتعرفش تزعل من حد اصلا ولا كيمو بيزعل حد*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه لا متقدرش تاخدنا قلمين
نهون عليك ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي و اخوكي توم و جيري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مضوووونة حبيبتى
مضونة مضونة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بتقولي ايه يا مضونا

اصدك ان انا تافه يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بلاش ترمى الموبيل
احنا مش هنزعلك خالص
بعد كده الزعله يبقى وراها منكلمكش تانى عشان حته قلمين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا عنده 22 سنة دلوقتى
بس لما بيضرب ايده تقيله
ماهو دا اللى باخد حاجته علطول وبنزل ويقعد يدور يدور
وفى الاخر يلقينى جاية بحاجته فى ايدى
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني اخوكي اصغر مني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايووووون اصغر منك بسنة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

و بيضربك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيدينى بالجذمة الدزمة هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بتقولي ايه يا مضونا
> 
> اصدك ان انا تافه يعني


 
والنبي انت وحش ظلمني علطول كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بسطعبط يا مضونا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف ياواد ياكيمو كونو
مرة كان بيكلم خطيبته وانا جيت عليت صوتى جنبه 
راح قرصنى فى دراعى 
روحت انا كملت بقى ماهو انا رخمة هههههههههههههه
راح زقنى من ع السرير
فانا صرخت بقا
وقال الى خطيبته معلش ياحبيبتى كنت بلبس الشبشب
بس اصله رخم زى اللى جايبه ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تبقي انتي الي تافها يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هضيبك ياكيمو ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ تصدقي هو مظلوم و انتي الل غلسة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو بيسخن الجو يا جدعان*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لنتي عارفة انك خليتنيني اطلق امبارح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش غلسة*
*بس اشمعنا قاعد يحب فيها*
*وانا مش لقية كرسى اتكلم معاه حتى فى الموب*
*دا ظلم ظلم ظلم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة اطلقت من مرام ياعينى وجعت قلبى ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مستعجله ليه يا لايا على وجع القلب بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسى احس بااحساس المرتبطين فى الموب بليل ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ساية ساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا كيمو معاك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ثوانى ثوانى ياكيمو كونو
انتى يابت ياساية انا مش خليتك تشوفينى
انا عاوزة اشوفك ياجذمة انتى
ماينفعاش كدة يانصيبة انتى ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مستعجله على شوفة الامله


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني بعتلها صورتك !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايووووووووووووووة
اة انا عاوزة اشوف سارة ياسارة 
بس ياكيمو دى اتريقت ع الفستان قولتلها بجيبه من الموسكى مش عاجبها ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اشمعني هي بقي

انا كمان عايز اشوف الفستان يا لايااااااااااااااااااا


اهئ اهئ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بامانه يا يويو حلو اوى
بس انا مش بلبس فساتين
ده عيب منى مش منك حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه عاجبك كدة ياست سارة عشان لو كدة اتمينى وبعتى من غير دوشة وزملبطية هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقى يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتصرفى بقى مع كيمو اللى بيعيط ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلاص خلاص ياكيمو كونو
مش هتشوف الاملة يعنى دا احنا معفنين
انا يعنى معفنة هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم تفضحينا يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو انتى اللى ماكنتش راضية تيجى بالزوق ههههههههههههههه

اقنعيه انى وحشة خلصينا بقى ^_^ 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ اشوفها اهئ اهئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه اتصرفى يابت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه العسل ده
بجد أمورة اوي يا بت يا لارا
وحشة ايه بس
صدقيني شكلك عسل عسل عسل

شكراً ساية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيه ياخفة بقى ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقيني شكلك حلو أوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

العفو كيمو
بس على ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياساية تعالى الحقينى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مكسوفة من ايه يا بني

صدقيني أمورة اوي في الصورة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*الواد بيغظنى ويقوالى شافنى
ياساية اضيبيه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شافك فين
انتى بعتيله الصورة
ولا عديتى من تحت البلكونه
ههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

امال ايه الصورة الي ساية بعتتها ديه

مش انتي ممثلة و انا معرفهاش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا دى ولا دى
بس صفرت من تحت العمارة هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو كونو
انت كنت بتسال موكى عنى لية ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هتقدر توقع بينا
عشان هى عارفه انى مسحتها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى
5 حبيبتى*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت بشوفها عرفاكي أوي يعني صحاب صحاب ولا اي كلام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا وهى مش اصحاب
انا عارفها معرفة سطحية
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نفس الكلام الي قالتهولي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنت عاوزة تعرف عنى اية يعنى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اله مانتي عارفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اطمن انا شخصية غامضة للكل ومحدش بيعرفنى بسهولة 
ماهو مشكلة ناس هنا انهم بيبقوا افتكروا انهم فاهموا دماغى ياكيمو 
الحمد الله انك لسة مش فهمتنى اصلا ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا يا لايا مش فاهماكى برضو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهم الكلام مش جاي في وقته

انا كنت بدور علي حد صاحبك علشان المشكلة الي بينا

يحاول يصالحنا علي بعض يعني

انا كنت فاكر انك فاهمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههه مش بقوالك مش هتفهمنى ياكونو
انا عمرى ماهيوصل معاك الخلاف لدرجة اننا نحتاج لحد يخلينا نصالح بعض
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتى كمان ياساية 
هو انا غامضة اوى كدة ياجماعة ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اصلى انا حاسه انى فاهماكى
بس انتى شككتينى فى نفسي بصراحة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لية بس كدة برضه مش للدرجة دى يابطوط 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة صورتك الرمزية الجديدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بجد ؟
هيييييييح اخيرا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه بقلك ايه

انا زهقان اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانا كمان ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اتصرفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*امممممممممممممم طيب ماتحكيلى حاجة عنك ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

زي ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اى موقف حصلك ضححكك مثلا
اى حاجة اى حاجة
طيب انت عندك عربية ؟
بتعرف تسوق ؟
خطبت قبل كدة ؟
يعنى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب بصي نعمل لعبة

انتي تسأليني 10 اسألة اجاوبهم و بعديها انتي تجاوبيهم
و بعديها انا اسألك ص0 اسألة و تجاوبيم و بعدين اجاوبهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ابدا انت الاول واسالنى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي

1 العربية الي انتي بتسوقيها ديه بتعتك
2 انتي عند كام اخ
3 انتي حد طلب منك رقم تليفونك هنا
4 طلبتي من حد رقم تليفونه هن
5 عايزة تطلبي من حد رقم تليفونه
6 اتصالحتوا انتي و ميرا
7 لو لازم تطلبي مني طلب تطلبي ايه ( بس مش شغل عيال يعني طلب جد )
8 مين اقرب واحد ليكي في المنتدي ( ارجوكي قولي الحقيقة) ( واحد بس واااااااحد )
9 مين اقرب واحدة ليكي في المنتدي ( زي الي فوق )
10 انتي لسة متضايقة مني بأمانة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

* 1- لا مش بتاعتى
2- اتنين
3- اة
4- لا
5 تؤتؤ
6- عاتيى
7- مش تسيب المنتدى ابدا
8- انت
9- سارة
1- تؤتؤ
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اسأليني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد يا لايا
انا اقرب واحده ليكى في المنتدى
بحبك اوى يا بت انتى
:new9::new9::new9:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

1*- خطبت قبل كدة
2- بتحب دلوقتى
3- بتعرف تسوق
4- مين اقرب بنوتة ليك واحدة بس
5- مين اقرب ولد ليك واحد بس
6- اية اللى بيضايقك
7- عمرك كدبت على حد بتحبه
8- عمرك اتخنت
9- هتفضل هنا ولا هيجى يوم وتمشى ؟
1- - مش راضى تقول اسمك لية 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانا كمان بموت فيكى ياهبلة هههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

- 1ﺧﻄﺒﺖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﺪة - 

لأ

2ﺑﺘﺤﺐ دﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ - 

لأ

3ﺑﺘﻌﺮف ﺗﺴﻮق - 

اكيد

4ﻣﯿﻦ اﻗﺮب ﺑﻨﻮﺗﺔ ﻟﯿﻚ واﺣﺪة ﺑﺲ - 

امبارح كانت صرصور و النهاردة انتوا الاتنين

5ﻣﯿﻦ اﻗﺮب وﻟﺪ ﻟﯿﻚ واﺣﺪ ﺑﺲ - 

رمسيس ( و بعده علطول بوبو )

6اﯾﺔ اﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﯿﻀﺎﯾﻘﻚ - 

انتي في اوقات انتي عارفاها

7ﻋﻤﺮك ﻛﺪﺑﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺪ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻪ - 

كدبت علي ماما قبا كدة ^_^

8ﻋﻤﺮك اﺗﺨﻨﺖ - 

يعني ايه اتخنت
اتخانفت يعني

اه كتييييييييييييييييييييير اوي

9ﻫﺘﻔﻀﻞ ﻫﻨﺎ وﻻ ﻫﯿﺠﻰ ﯾﻮم وﺗﻤﺸﻰ ؟ - - 

في المنتدي لو شلتي بعدت عني هسيب المنتدي

1 ﻣﺶ راﺿﻰ ﺗﻘﻮل اﺳﻤﻚ ﻟﯿﺔ

عادي علشان محدش يندهني بيه علشان مبحبهوش


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بت با صرصور جوبي اسئلتي و اسئلت لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب قوله ومش هنقوالك غير ياكيمو
وعد
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد لازم انا ولارا نبقى اقرب اتنين
احنا اصلاً توأم
مش كده يا بت يا لايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا كيمو انا مش بعرف اجيب اساله
عشان كده بتفرج من بعيد لبعيد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*كدة يابت ياساية 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فكك بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى ياكيمو كونو خليك فاكرها هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقي يا لايا بجد مش بعرف اجيب اساله
اسالوا بعض انتى وكيمو
وانا اهه معاكم متابعاكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب كمل ياكيمو
دا دورك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب يا بت يا لايا انتي عملتتيها خلاص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى ياساية خليكى فاكرها بردك هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عملت اية ياكيمو ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ المرة ديه كل واحد يطلب من التاني طلب و انتي الي تبدأي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عارفه ان قلبك طيب وهتسامحينى
هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اممممممممممممممم طلب بجد ولا هزار ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا طيبة
لاحول الله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الي انتي عايزاه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاول الطلب الهزار : انا عاوزة بيتزا كبيرة اوى دلوقتى وفطير بالسكر ( طفاسة بقى )
الطلب الجد : مش تزعل منى لما ازعل منك عشان انا لما بزعل فى الاخر بتلاقينى مش فاكرة زعلت لية  
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الطلب الاول : هندهله حاضر

الطلب التاني : لازم نعد و نتكلم في الموضوع ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا فطيييييييييييييرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب يلا دورى
عمرك غشيت فى امتحانات ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا يالهوى عليا
بس كنا بنغش ومحدش بيعرف مين اللى بيغش
كان المدرس يجى يقف جنبى يقوالى انتى بتتكلمى ؟
اقواله انا ؟
يقوالى يابريئة ^_^
المهم شوية ويجى تانى ويجيب الكرسى ويقعد جنبى
يقوالى فى حد بيغش بس انا مش عارف مين
قولتله طيب وانا مالى يامستر ؟
قالى اخرسى وحطى عينك فى ورقتك 
قولتله عونيا ^_^
المهم راحت مدرسة نديته قام
بعديها انا قولت الى نور 
السؤال الثالث 
قالتلى ماله ؟
قولتلها بيسلم على امك ^_^
خلصى قولى الاجابة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا انا ليا حاجات تجن الكتكوت انا ونور دى
انا يوم مااتعرفت عليها خلاص كان فى درس انجليزى وقالتلى ازيك
قولتلها ازيك
المهم ماكنتش طايقاها فى الاول
وهى كانت بتبصلى بقرف جداااااااااااااا
وفى مرة كان عيد ميلادى 
جات قالتلى اتفضلى 
قولتلها انتى عرفتى منين
قالتلى من صاحبتك اللى بتقعد جنبك
المهم فتحتها
لقيتها من الحاجات اللى بتهب فى الوش دى ههههههههههههههه
قمت بصتلها كدة ورفعت حواجبى
قالتلى اية كنت بضحك معاك هههههههههههههههه
ومن ساعتها واحنا اصحاب
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نور !!!

الي بتجبيها هنا ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوووووووووووووووووون
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حد عايز منى حاجة قبل مامشى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتروحى فين يابت ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هروح الكنيسة
تيجى معايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتشوفى حد هناك ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اكييييييييييييد
ده امر مفروغ منه
مش بارادتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يبقى اترزعى فى بيتك باارداتك 
سهلة مش كدة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف مش سهلة خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا  كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى روحى وايامك سودة لما ترجعى
فحلوووووووووووقى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر
نتقابل ليلاً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو مش هتقولى باى انا قبل مامشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متكلمناش يعني النهردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

رايحة الكنيسة علشان ....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*وراها مشوار 
يابختك ياساية وانا هفضل قاعدة زى علبة الكانز كدة من غير باكو شيبسى يملى عليا حياتى 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو لما اجى هنبقى نتكلم
وصدقنى اسال لايا من اول مكلمتها قلتلها انى معايا شغل كنت بعمله عشان الخدمة
وانا مش نازله عشان ...... انا نازله عشان الخدمة متقلقش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى انتى فى راحة
مش هتعرفى قيمتها غير لما تبقى زيي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي با صرصور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*برضه يابختك ^_^
انا هفضل احقد لحد ماتيجى ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ياختشى انتى بس هاتى باكو الشيبسى يملى حياتى
وانا همشيه ع العجين
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكم
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بااااااااااااي


لايا لايا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*باى باى يامحظوظة هههههههههههههههه
قلبى معاكى ياخالتشى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعم نعم نعم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه انتي هتتقفلي امتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص اصل بابا بيعمل الجنينة تحت بتعات البيت
يعنى مشغول فمش هقوم
لكن لو لقتنى مش برد يبقى النت فصل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني متعرفيش هتقومي امتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا
لية انت عاوز تقوم ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

المفروض اني نازل مشوار بس بردوا انتي مبتفتحيش في اي وقت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشوار مهم
ولا فى بنات ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مشوار مع الحج


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يبقى فى بنات ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ صدقيني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارفة بس بهزر
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب اعمل ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشوار اية يعنى ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا اتخنقت مع بابا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص هعد معاكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لية بس ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يالهوى عليك
اتخنقت لية ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قولتله انت عايزني معاك ليه

قالي علشان هتشيل معاية حاجة

قولتله طب مأخدش اخويا ليه

قالي عندك حق مكنش المفروض اقولك تعالي

اصلي عايز راجل معاية


اتشتمت علشان خاطرك يا ستي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فطست من الضحك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بتضحكي

ماشي ماشي

ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بجد جملة باباك تفطس من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

دمه خفيف يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة اوى هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

راجل 
المفروض يقول انكراجل 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اية 
ان جاءت الشياطين هربت الملايكة
عرفوني 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هااااااااااااااااااى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هاي بعد مازعلتوني​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا باشا لسة جاي من الشُغل


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلناك ليه بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا 
انا مش فاشل 
انا راجل -راجل واسال 
عمي ابو كيمو 
بيعر فني كويس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعرفوا انا ببقى مبسوطة اوى وانا معاكم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان 
لما جيت شغلت النت علي طول 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متعرفيش صرصور بتيجي امتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة هتيجى امتى بالظبط
قالت عندها خدمة ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة جات ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*دى لسة ماشية من حبة يابنى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مجتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مكتوب انها موجودة

تقريباً نسيت الكمبيوتر مفتوح و نزلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كتر خيرها البنية طيبة
تستاهل كل خير
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

10 دقائق و جي ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ياواد سمع كلام ابوك 
كلام ابوك يصير يا حسانين
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي الغيط
اهلا مضونة
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

احـم احـ م​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضل البيت بيتك​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طابخين ايه انهارده اشووباب ^_^


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لحم وحياتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك عاملة اية يا مادونا 
انتي كويسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جيت تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مين معانة علي الخط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسمي مضونة يا بيسو *
*نورت يا كيمو*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا مضونة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس الحمدلله

معانا بيسو و مضوما

بوبو موجود


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نو 
مش موجودة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

10 دقايق وراجع يا عم كيمو انت ومضونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مش موجودة

بوبو ده بيتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بتقلدني يعني

ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الاكل قرب يتحرق


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيبة يا كيمو بدل ما الاكل يتحرق*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خلاص روح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*حد هنا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*نور جالها الواد اللى كانت بتحبه يكيمو كونو
البت هتموت من الفرحة
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
اخيرا البت دى هتخطب وتغور من وشى هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي نور يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يالهوى
لا نور ياكيمو نور صاحبتى
انا لارا 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي لارا وبتتكلمي علي نور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هتتخطب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
البت متصلة بيا تقوالى الحقينى يايويو
بقوالها اية
قالتلى 
خالد جاء لبابا وبابا سالنى وقولتله موافقة
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك 
يا لارا 
عقبالك يا كيمو 
وبلاش انا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا خسارة

ده انا قلت هظبتها
و مستنيكي تمشي و تجيبيها و اعاكسها

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا مش عاوزة
عقابلك انت وكيمو
وساية 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لية انتي مخطوبة ولا اية​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البت هتموت من الفرحة ياحبيبة قلبى
قالتلى خالد قبلها اتصل وقالى ليكى مفاجاة عندى
قالتله اية يااخرة صبرى
قالها طيب اقفلى دلوقتى عشان ورايا مشوار وهابقى اكلمك بعدين يانور
بتقوالى و3 ساعات واتصل بيا وقالى ازيك يانور
قولتله كان مشوار اية ؟
قالها كنت بصلح حاجات فى العربية
بتقوالى روحت انا سكتت وقولتله اقفل ياخالد عشان مافتحش دماغك هههههههه
بتقوالى وبعدها بنص ساعة بابا داخل على وشه غضب ربنا هههههههه
وبيقول لماما بنتك جالها عريس
وبتقواله مين يابابا
قالها ولد اسمه خالد 
بتقوالى انا فضلت فاتحة بوقى ساعة هههههههههههههه
ومبتسمة وبس
بابا قالى انتى موافقة مبدائيا يانور
قالتله ايوة يابابا موافقة هاته هاته هههههههههههههههه
لسة بقى هيجى بكرة بتقوالى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا كنت مخطوبة زمان يابيسو واتفسخت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يتمملها بخير 
ويوفقهم
امين يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص اطلبك انا من عمي كيمو ان وافق​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب يابيسو يارب انا بحبها اوى البت دى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مش هعرف اعاكسها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ماهو انا خلاص صرفت نظر عن الجواز ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايزك تبقي حماتي 
مش حاجة تانية 
ههههههههههههه 
عشان اعرفك الحموات بالظبط
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عقبالك ياكيمو
عقابلك يابيسو
عقبالك ياسارة ياحبيبتى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو حماتك **
يعنى تتجوز بنتى
اصبر بقا فى الخطة الالفية الجاية
لما اتجوز واخلف وبنتى تكبر وتبقى تتجوزك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماقولتلك انا مش عاوزة ياكيمو كونو
بلاش تتدعى عليا ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اتمنالكم تفرحوا من كل قلوبكم باللي تتمنوة 
يارب تفرحوا قريب 
انا ابقي فرحان اكتر منكم دا انتم اخواتي 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا لارا
انا مستني 
هاقعد العمر كلة
برضة مستني 
اهه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بابا خلاص الجنينة شوية وهاقوم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عقبالك يا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بستقزك ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
تانى
الكلمة دى بتعصبنى ماشى
الكلمة دى بتنرفزنى خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عارف ياكيمو كونو
لما البت ساية شافت صورتى شافتنى وانا خطيبى القديم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا واد يا كيمو 
انت مش هتفرحنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة والنبى ياكيمو كونو تفرحنا بيك بقى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

خلي بالك يا لارا 
انتي ربنا هايديكي احسن ما كنتي تتمني 
بجد
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

افرحكوا ازاي يعني

اقوم ارقص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشمعنا بقى
من طيبتى
ولا من حلاوتى
ولا من اية
دا هشوف ايام فحلوقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يوم كلة فرح 
افرحيى ياشيخة وفرحينا معاكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا روح اخطب وحب واتجوز يااخ
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

منغير الموضوع علشان عقبالي بتفكرني بحد مش عايز افتكره


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*امممممممممممممممممممممم 
ممكن اطلب منك طلب ياكيمو كونو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يابت 
انتي لو شبة عائشة الكيلاني 
برضة 
ايحد يتمني تراب رجليكي 
انتي مش عارفة نفسك ولا اية 
انتي اميرة 
او ملكة 
انتي ضحكتك 
تساوي 100 بنت 
انتي احسن واحدة انا اتعاملت معاها 
افتخري بنفسك 
اتفشخري يعني 
بالاطة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضلي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى عسل يابيسو باامانة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص ياكيمو ياحبيب اختك
اللى يبعبك بيعه
انا اة معرفش الموضوع ومش عاوزة اعرفه
بس نصيحة من اختك
انسى وحاول تنسى وعيش وهتحب وهتخطب وهتتجوز 
وهيبقى الماضى ذكرى فى حياتك تتضحك عليها بعدين
لانك لو فضلت حاطط ماضيك قدامك
مش هتعرف تعيش حاضرك
ومش هتعرف تخطط لمستقبلك
انا لو كنت عملت زيك
كنت زمانى هاموت من اللى شوفته
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفة انا 
عندي حاجة ومش هاقولها ليكي يا لارا 
علشان 
انا بحبك انتي وكيموا زي اخواتي 
مش بلاقي نفسي غير معاكم 
معرفش لون الضحكة غير بيكم 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انتي شكلك متعقدة من الحُب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بحبكم اوى اصلا اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى
انتوا احلى ناس عرفتها هنا
دا بجانب ان فى ناس بحبها اوى هنا بردك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش متعقدة 
بس بطلت وشطبت خلاص 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني يا بيسوا بحبكم اتنوا الاتنين زي اخواتي و اكتر كمانو بحب سارة و مضونا و بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

و ده معناه ايه يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا 
انا حاسس بكدة بر ضة 
انتي احسن اخت حسيت بيها 
الرب يكون معاكي دايما انتي وكيمو
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*معناه انى  شطبت 
يعنى خلصت بالنسبة ليا ^_^
اممممممم
المهم انت اعمل زى مابقوالك ياواد انسى تعرف تنسى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يفكر ان ربنا بيعمل الصالح 
لينا 
سواء كان بجرح او خلافة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طب مش احنا بنتناقش

ردي عليا

انا لسة فاكر الي حصل
بس مش ممانع اني احب تاني

انتي بقي !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*فعلا يابيسو ربنا بيعمل الخير لينا
افرض يعنى كنت فضلت مكمل مع البنت دى
انت تعرف اية اللى ممكن يحصل ؟
لا
بس ربنا عارف
ودبرك الصاالح يمكن دلوقتى انت اتجرحت
بس لو كنت كملت ياكيمو
كانت هتتجرح اكتر
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي يا لارا ربنا لما بيحب واحد مايجرحوش علطول 
زي يوسف شفتي كان اية مع اخواتة وبقي اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كنت بشوف خيانة بعينى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممممممممممممبلاش تفتكري الحاجات االمزعجة فية ناس كويسة خالص​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة انا مضطر اقفل ديلوقتي

كملوا كلمكم انتوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت زعلت ياكيمو منى
انا اسفة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انى فتحت موضوعك القديم
انا اسفة جدا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بص ياكيمو 
قلت ان الر ب بيختار الصالح للواحد فينا 
مش احنا اللي نجبة على الموزي ونقول علية صالح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فينكم يا حبايبى 
يعني اقفل الجهاز ولا اييييييييييييية 
كيمو انت فين 
لارا انتي فين
ساية انتي فين 
بدور عليكم يا حبايبي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت تاني

لأ يا رمسيس اوعي تقفل لحسن هتوحشني

لأ يا لارا انا مزعلتش صدقيني خالص

كان في حاجة لازم اعملها فقومت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا كيمو احنا بنتناقش في موضوع 
سواء كان اي حاجة لازم توضح لان كل واحد فاكر ان التاني زعل منة 
كدة 
الكل بيزعل من بعض 
ابقي وضح
خروجك من الموقفبعد ىكدة 
اصل احنا الا ربعة حساسين جامد ويمكن دة اللي بيربطنا ببعض اكتر من غيرنا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت
حد سال عليا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اة  وادعينالك كمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي البيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب امشى ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اتأخرتي ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

دعيتولى بجد
ميرسى اوى
بنوركم يا كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه ماتخرتش انا جيت فى معادى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تمشي !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

امشى دى وصلت متاخره عشان النت بيطئ عندى مش عارفه ليه
قبل متردوا عليا يعنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي مقلتليش جاية امتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا العادى بتاعى بكون فى حدو 9 او 9:30 فى البيت
بس لما بكون طالعة مع مامتشى باتاخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طه كويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكتي مش اتخانقنا انا و لارا تاني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم قولى عملتوا ايه من غيرى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
حرام عليكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كانت بتكلمني في الموضوع الي لما انتي كلمتيني فيه زعلت و عملت مقلب
عرفاه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش مركزه
موضوع ايه بالظبط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالا
خلاص وصلت افتكرت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ياد يا كيمو
سبتنى ورحت فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كنا بنتكلم فيه

و بعدين قومت علشان اعمل حاجة

هي افتكرتني زعلت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اوبش
وبعدين بقى لازم كل يوم يبقى حد فينا زعلان
وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

دخلت لاقيتها قفلة و مش عارف اذا كانت زعلانة ولا لأ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت لكيمو لما حد يسيب الكميوتر 
يقول علشان اللي متابعة ميزعلش
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك حق
لازم نبقى ناخد بالنا من الحته دى
قولى يا بيسو اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا قلت


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجعي ورا شوية و انتي هتشوفي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدللة انا كويس خالص 
وانتي اخبارك اية 
وعملتي اية انهاردة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام الحمد لله يا بيسو
والنهارده كان يوم حلو اوى فى الخدمة

وصح كيمو قال انه هيقفل قبل ميمشى
انا رجعت دلوقتى وشفتها


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتوا انكوا ظلمني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتخدمي في الكنية 
مش كدة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو يا عسل
خليك انت الكبير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اه بخدم فالكنيسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا مضونا

بترقبي من بعيد لبعيد ليه !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انت طيب اوي يا كيمو وكمان لارا هتفهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي هعديها يا صرصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يقويقي يا سارة ويقف معاكي وتكوني بالف خير دايما​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه اكيد لارا هتفهم انه محصلش حاجة
هى قالت لحد هتيجى امتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبي يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسى يا بيسو
ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو عارفين لارا مشغولة النهاردة علشان نو ر 
اتخطبت 
عقبالك يا سارة
واكيد هما فرحانين مع بعض وكيمو بياكل في نفسة 
ومش ها يعرف ينام 
والموضوع اصلا بسيط 
متخافوش لارا بتقفش بسرعة وتصتلح بسرعة زي الاطفال 
دي طبيعتها 
متقلقوش
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا بقول كده برضو
فينك بقى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

موجود بتابع الحوار


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قوليلة ياسارة 
انو ميبقاش طيب زيادة عن اللازوم
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا بيسو
يا كيمو بيسو بيقولك متبقاش طيب زيادة عن اللزم
صح كده يا بيسو
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
انت زي العسل

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انت اللى زى العسل يا بيسو
انت وكيمو ولايا ومضونا وبوبو
انتوا كلكم زى العسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعد كده يا استاذ كيمو مفيش حاجه عندينا اسمها معانا من غير مترد علينا
كلمنا بلاش تتكبر علينا
ههههههههههههههههه
كيمو بجد متضايقش لارا مش هتزعل صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة الواد ما بيردش لية بعد كدة انا هضربة بس عامل خاطر ليكي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*سمعت حد بيقول اني زي العسل ثانكس ثانكس*
*انا جييييت من تاني كنت بتفرج علي فيلم رعب انما اية فظيع*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش هنا ولا اية 
الوووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا بني اني الرعب نفسة 
انا مرعوب 
لية مبتريش من ساعة ماتدخلي 
شايفينك واقفة علي الباب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو
مش هقدر امسك بيسو كتير
خايفة لحسن يتهور ويعورك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قلنا انتي الرعب يعني زي كدة 
بنقولك اهلا بيكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبني يا سارة علية 
الواد دة انو متعلم الكمبيو تر اكتر مننا
بيتنك علينا ولا اية 
احنا برضة خلاص قربنا نتعلم 
سيبني علية بس 
يا بت باقولك سيبني
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اية يا بني اني الرعب نفسة
> انا مرعوب
> لية مبتريش من ساعة ماتدخلي
> شايفينك واقفة علي الباب


 
* انت بتكلم مين يا كابتن*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو عشان خاطرى
هو هيرد علينا دلوقتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان خاطرك بس يا سارة 
الواد مبيقدرنيش 
اعملة اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووووف بقى
فينك يا كيمو متعصبنيش
انت عارف انى عصبيتى وحشه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه معلش يا جماعة كنت بعما موضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت فين يا استاذ كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بقى تعرف شكلى انا اللى هضربك مش بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بتكبر عليك يا بيسو

سيبيني عليه يا سارة

سيبيني عليه عايز اضرب منه

متمكينيش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتي اخوكي بعد ما يعصبني جاي بيضحك
اعمل اية يا اخواتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مضونا يتتفرج علي فلم رعب


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ده بيسو كان عملي فلم رعب ديلوقتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكت يا كيمو انت وبيسو
هقعد احجز بينكم كتير
اسكتوا بدل ماضربكم انتوا الاتنين
:spor22::spor22:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اية ياض مش عاجبك
طيب اطلعلي برة الشاشة 
وانا هاوريك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا كدة دة بيسو طيب حتي يا كيمو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبيني علييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز اضرب

سيبيني


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شكلي لزم اروح اتفرج ع المشاركات اللي فاتت 
شكلة فيلم جامد هههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي ايدك الغنونة هي اللي بتتوجع 
انا متاسرش
عادي 
وبعدين يا كيمو كل بنت بتدخل علينا عايزة تضربنا 
داحنا ---
وكمان اتهزقنا قوي يا راجل
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

روحي بس متتأخريش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بقى اسكتوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ساااااااااااااااااااارة 
سسسسسسسسسسسسسسساااااااااااررررررررررة
روحتي فين 
انا عارف 
هاتقولي النت بيقطع

​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

* تصدقوا بقي انا اللي هضربكم ف الاخر*
*وانا ايدي جامدة*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مشغول شوية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة
انا بكلمكم وبتفرج على حاجة في نفس الوقت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لية ياختي ايدك جامدة 
شليها من الفريزر 
علشان 
الفريزر بيجمد اوي
ولو طلعت علي ايدك الشمس ممكن تسيح


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكم 
محدش بيرد لية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قربت انام على نفسي من قلت الكلام​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكم 
خلاص تصبحو ا
على خير
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وكمان محدش بيرد
طيب ماشي 
هاوريكم
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هناااااااااااااااا

خلاص فضيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

دة كلامك 
دة كلامك
دة كلامك

ماشى تتردلكم بكرة 
هتضربو واحد واحدة ووحدة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفلنا حاجة نرغي فيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو انا فعلا بنام 
عندي شغل 
قلت لك انا بصحى 4 الفجر 
بامانة مبكدبش عليك 
تصبح علي خير يا حبيب قلبي
اشوفك بكرة انشاء الله


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا جيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اوف


ماشي يا عم

تصبح علي خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> طاب انا جيت


هاتضربي بكرة مني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كييييييييييييييمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا موافقة يا بيسو
معلش متزعلش منى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اوف
> 
> 
> ماشي يا عم
> ...


اية اف دة 
وبعدين ------
وانتم من اهل الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه ايوه حاضر حاضر حاضر


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا صرصور يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم يا كيمو يا قمر


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

عملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا
انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بقلك عملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا بقولك نشكر ربنا الحمد لله
وانت ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا يكونش قصدك عاملة ايه على العشا مثلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لأ يا بنت بقلك عملللللللللللللللللللللة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فى ايه يا كيمو
متحسسنيش انى غبية
انا تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلي غلس هههههههههههههه

هزار هزار ^___________^

عملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب متقولى انت عامل ايه احسن
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو انا هقفل وابقى اكلمك بكره عشان عايزه انام


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصور


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بسرعة كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايون ايون


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي حرة تصبحي علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعلش بس انت عارف انى صاحية بدرى النهارده
نعوضها بكره ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا سارة تصبحي علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ساره مين بس
متضايقنيش قبل مانام


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي علي خير يا صرصار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا كيمو يا عسل
قولى بقى انك مش زعلان


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هزعل من ايه بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يلا باى باى
اشوفك بكرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الحلاوة ديه

كمن بدردش مع مضونا
مشيت  و في نقس الوقت رمسيس جه
اول ما رمسسي مشي صرصور خلت


و الفاجأ ان صصور مشيت من 20 ثانية بظبت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب امشى انا كمان ولا اية ؟ 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جيين بالترتيب


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه يلا من هنا يمكن بوبو يدخل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه امشى اسهل انا واخليك اقعد لوحدك زى الفرخة الجعانة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لأ خليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه ايوة ماهو انا هخلينى هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كويس ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها طيب نرغى فى اى هاتش بقى ينوبكم ثواب ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة لو لقتنى مش برد يبقى قومت فجاة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ ابوس اسدك تقولي الاول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه ماهو بابا بيقوالى قومى يابت
قوم اية بقى
انا اخاف
قوم اية بقى
اكش واقوم بسرعة
قوم اية بقى
اقعد زى القطة اللى لسة مولودة جنب ماما لحد ماهو يخلص
وابدل انا مكانه ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طب هاني الحج

قوليلوه اخوية الي انت متعرفهوش يا بابا عايزك في حاجة ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه خليك ع الخاص معايا عشان هعرف قرر الموضوع يعنى هعرف
ولو لقتنى مش برد معروف بقا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ماااااااااااااااااشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مين صاحي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحي 
مين مصحيش

خلاص لما اجي 
اين عليكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فينكم يا ابطال المسيح حد يصبح علي 

مفيش حد
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اية اى يييييييييييي
محدش ماعبرني 
كيمو اصحى 
سارة اصحى لارا 
اصحى
كلكم نايمين 
شوفتوا 
انكم ظلمتوني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو فين ياولاد 
انتو فين يا بنات 
انا قاعد لوحدي انا جيت بدري اهو 
علشان اتكلم معاكم
وارغي انا مشتاق للرغي خالص
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو
حمد الله بسلامتك
ازيك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انت وكيمو تيجوا مرة واحده
كتير عليا ده يا جماعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> بيسو
> حمد الله بسلامتك
> ازيك


ازيك ياسارة عاملة اية 
معلش معرفتش ارد عليكي بسرعة علشان 
كنت بتكلم في التليفون


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صباااااح الخير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا يهمك
طاب سلمتلى على اللى كنت بتكلمه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح النور يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انت وكيمو تيجوا مرة واحده
> كتير عليا ده يا جماعة


دا انا بتشرفينى وبتنورينى لما اشوفك في التوبيك
وكمان بتفرحيني


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا رمسيس جيت بدري يعني

ده انا لسة كنت بدعيلك علي الخاص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا بيسو
ده انا اللى بفرح لما بتكون موجود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا سمع دعوتك يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ولا يهمك
> طاب سلمتلى على اللى كنت بتكلمه


المشكلة ماينفعش دة واحد بنتكلم معاة علي شغل وفلوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه لارا و بوبو و مضونا مجوش !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كاانو يا كيمو شوية شغل وخلصوا 
الحمد للة 
انت عامل اية يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقكلم ايه

كل واحد يدخل علي الملف الشخصي بتاعه
يدخل علي الاحضائيات
في حاجة مكتوبة اسمها معدل كل يوم تقريباً
يجي يقولهولي

علشان عايز اعرف بتاعي كتير ولا قليل ولا عادي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو لايا كانت قايلة من يوم الخميس انها مش هتقدر تفتح النهارده الصبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

النهاردة مبسوط خالص 
عارف ياد يا كيمو 
شغل اليوم 
ب700 
وكمان بدري 
بمرتب شهر لموظف عندكم
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نازل مشوار مهم الساعة 4


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

700 جنيه في اليوم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لقيت عندى 28.75 يا كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب يا بيسو ايه رايك تشغلنى معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بص يا كيمو
عايز انزل صور انا مصورها بالتليفون 
هنا على التوبيك اعمل اية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ركز معاية يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تتحملي الشمس ؟
بس انتي بازن اللة 
لو فتحت شركة مقاولات في مصر 
بدور عليكم واحد واحد و بازن الله خير 

وقريب انشاء اللة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا قمراية نورتينا


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا عملة ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ازيكوا
عاملين اية ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*كونسة كونسة
وانتوا
ازيك يابيسو
ازيك ياكيمو كونو
ازيك ياساية 
وفين مضونة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كتبت يا بيسوا بس من غير قصدي اتمسح

سواني اكتبه تاني

انت بتتصفح من الموبيل ديلوقتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبتى ازيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحمد الله انا كويسة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا شمس المنتدي 
عاملة اية انتي  ؟
ونور عاملة اية 
اوصيفيلي شعورها النهاردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انت نسيت سؤالك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالا
انا بتصفح علي الاب 
والصوربعرف انزلها في ملف الصور علي الاب بس 
معرفش ابعتا لكم
علشان تعرفو 
الفن اللي بعملة هنا 
عايز اشاركم 
في اللي بعملة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هى كويسة نشكر ربنا ياحلوين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ومالك مكشرة لية يا لارا 
فية حاجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تسمحولي افطر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو رحتوا فين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قربت اتعشي وانت لسة بتفطر 
ها تفطر اية قولي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*النهاردة انا من الساعة 8 ونصف فى الشارع لما تعبت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضلو معاية

عمركوا شوفتوه واحد بيفطر مكرونة بشمل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة ياكيمو كونو انا قبل كدة فطرت بيتزا 
انا اى عك دخالة فيه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي انا من الساعة 4 وانا في الشغل لحد دلوقت لسة جاي من ساعة​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فطرتي اية يا لارا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا بقى نور اتصلت بيا الساعة 3 ونصف الفجر كان كله نايم
وانا فتحت عليها وسيبتها تتكلم مع نفسها هههههههه
وشوية ولقيتها بعتت رسالة بتقوالى بكرة تيجى الساعة 8 ونصف الصبح عليا فى البيت
روحت انا فوقت بقى واتصلت بيها
لقيتها بتكلمنى بصوت واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطى  اوى الصراحة هههههههههه

وقالتلى ابقى تعالى عاوزكى ولسة راجعة من شوية وشوية ونازلة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اتفضلو معاية
> 
> عمركوا شوفتوه واحد بيفطر مكرونة بشمل


بالهنا واشفاء 
صحتين وعافية علي قلبكحبيبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عارف من امبارح ان نور مش هتعرف تنام 
وكمان قلقانة وبصلي في حاجة واحدة انتي عارفة طبعا


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا متصليش وتتدعى عليا هههههههههههههه
انا اصلا روحت اول مافتحلى الباب قولتلها بصى انا بسوق وانا مطوحة ابو شكلك ههههههههه
اخواتك فين قالتلى نايمين قولتلها امشى بقى هدخل انام ع سريرك
وسيبتها تحكى وانا نايمة ع السرير جنبها
كل شوية اقوالها اة اة كملى
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلة دة قرار مصيري لازم اقرب واحدة تحكيلها 
اللي جواها وتعرف اية رائيها 
علشان تتطمن وكمان تفرح 
ربنا يتمملها بخير 
ويفرحها وتكون 
مبسوطة من العريس انشاء اللة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت تاني

يعني ملها يا بت يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو المفاجاة انى فضلت نايمة وفى النص نعست اوى بقوالك انا نايمة الساعة 2 الفجر
وهى مصحيانى الساعة 3 ونصف
يعنى هى مخدتش راى فى حاجة انا صحيت عندها لقيت النور مطفى ولما خرجت لقيتها اختها قاعدة بقوالها فين اختك
قالتلى ماهى مخمودة على الكنبة جنبك 
بس سيبتها نايمة انا ونزلت بقى ههههههه احسن تصحى تتدينى باللكومية فى وشى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ساية ياحت فين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*كانت ياواد ياكونو عاوز تحكى عن خالد وفرحتها*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*بت ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اعاعاعاعااااااااااه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفة معاها حق مش بالوكمية 
بحاجة اكبر من كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية بتجعر لية ياواد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

قال يا كيمو لو تطلبني اجيلك احكي معاك في موضوع يخص حياتك وانا اسيبك وانام جنبك علي سريرك يرضيك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقول اني فهمت يعني ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههه لية بس يابيسو
كنت هموت وانام  صدقنى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه ايوه حاضر حاضر حاضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لانك فقعتي مرارة البنت 
وهو زحلان 
من اللي عملتية فيها
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنت هموت وانام ياقوم
يعنى اقعد مش مركزة ولا لما اصحى افوق معاها
وبعدين انا بحب انام والناس بتحكيلى بقى 
هى رخامة وغتاتة ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة انا نازل الساعة 4 مشوار مهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا بت يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هاااااااااااااا نعمولة يعنى نعم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا كبيرة الرخمين 
نامي وافقعي مرارة غيرك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعم ياعسل انت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي مبقتيش تنزلي مواضيع كوميدية زي الأول ليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ررررررردي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ردددددددددي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*بنزلهم فى جبهة التهيس ياعسل انت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رديييييييي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجيبلك شوية من اللى نزلتهم وقولى رايك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مبتنزليهمش ليه في موضوع 

اصلي مش متابع الجبهة ديه

و وحشتني مواضيعك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاضر ياحبيب اختك هنزلك ياقمر
جشطة ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت يا اوختشي

جشطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*








حلوة دى ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا حبايبي كنت بارد علي التليفون ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا يهمك يابيسو 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جمدة أوي


ماشي يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة يا لارا زي العسل بتجيبهم منين
انا عامل اشترك عند الحاج جوجل


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تااااااااااااااااااااااني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا جماعة لتقدير موقفي شغل مينفعش ملاردش على التليفون​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تاني تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ يا رمسيس

الشغل اهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اجين اجين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الواد قرب يلخبطلي الغة خالص 
بعد كدة ها اكلمكم خليجي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقي ان اصحابي علي الفيس بيبعتو 
الصور دي 
وانا بتكسف احطها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاني يا لاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا امبارح اعدت علي الاب و نزلت كمية صور

منهم المضحك الحزين ال ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239289


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اااااااااااااااااااة
اخويا مسكنى من شعرى وقالى عارفة نفس اعيش لحظات الاكشن واجيب حد اضربه تحت واخليه يبوس رجلى واحط السيجارة فى وشه
يااااااااااااااااااه
وهو ماسك خدودى ونازل ضرب هههههههههههههههههههههه
قولتله وانا مالى
هههههههههههههههه
وهو بيضربنى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*حلو اوى الفهرس دا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بقلك انك انتي الي فافي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف الكبسة انا لسة واكلها امبارح علي الغدا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً يا لايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه جمدا أوي يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسي اعرف بتتعمل من ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا واكل الكبسة مش القطة


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خدي دي يا لارا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تلاقيها بتضرب تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ساية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كيمو 
معاك صوية يايا ونوغ
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبها تضرب براحتها

اخوها زهقان


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صورة مين دول يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا قايمة ياحلوين دلوقتى
عشان ماما عاوزنى
باى ياحلوين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صورة لارا ونور قبل ما يجي اللي هايفرقهم من بعض​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا عسل باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا راجل هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وادي صورة نور وهي بتفرجها ىلاالفستا اللي هتقابل بية العريس ولايا كانت نايمة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص قربت اتعلم يا استاز كيمو 
تفكير صعيدي بقي
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ها قولي بقي سوالك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي صور على الجهاز 
عايز ابعتهملك 
هنا
في الموضوع دة 
اعمل اية
قولي علي الرسائل الخاصة 
علشان ازاكرهم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بت يا ساية يوحتي فين
انتي فين يا ساية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

موجوده يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

امال كنتي فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

متابعاكم صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مدخلتيش بمشاركة لية 
زحلتينى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش متزحلش
حقك عليا
انا جيت اهه وبشارك


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو ها كله تمام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا سالت فطرتي اية​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا لسه ماكلتش يا بيسو
عندك حاجة اكلها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

دة يا كيمو 
من الصور اللي انا منزلها عى الجهاز  الخاصة بيا
مش كدة برضة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> لا انا لسه ماكلتش يا بيسو
> عندك حاجة اكلها


عندي لحم 
كل يو م بشتري لحم او فراخ
تعالي انتي وكيمو اتعشو معاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايك يا كيمو
فاضى بالليل نروح نتعشى مع بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتستئزنى 
تعالي يابت 
انتي عارفة 
انا فطرت اية النهاردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

موافق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص تمام
العشا عندك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حمص وفول وطعمية بالحمص
وشوية سلاطة 
وكمان تونة 
وحياتك هو دة فطوري النهاردة وكمان جبنة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب لو مجتوش اعرف ازعلكم متعملوش زي المرة اللي فاتت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه حكاية الحمص معاك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متخافش هنيجى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هنا الاكلة الشعبية حمص زي الفول عندنا 
الطعمية بدل الفول حمص
هما بياكلو كدة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حمص الشام يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا حمص زي بتاعنا 
ويسلقوة ووبعين يفرموة
اجيبلك منة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو هو انت شغال فين بالظبط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا دلوقت في الاردن​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يا بختك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وبازن الله هاروح في شهر 12
مصر اجبلكم اية معاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هاتلنا كيلو حمص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> الله يا بختك


عارفة يا سارة 
انا روحت المناطق المزكورة في الكتاب المقدس كلها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتغيظنى يا بيسو
مسيرى هوصل عندك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش فيى تليفون مهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خد رحتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين بقى يا كيمو
الود بيسو عماله تيجيله تليفونات
واحنا محدش معبرنا من الصبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه انا عن نفسي مليش لزمة في الحياة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا برضو متقولش كده
انت ليك لزمة ونص
واللى يقول غير كده هقتله


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص اقتلي بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هو قال عليك كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش الراجل مش مبطل رغي اصل عندنا المكالمات رخيصة خالص​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ًايون


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فية مؤامرة عليا ولا اية 
مالكم
عايزين تقتلوني لية 
دي حساب الراجل بعتهولي مع واحد وقالي استناة يعني 
فلوس جاية اقولها لا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انت قلت على كيمو انه مالوش لازمه فى الحياة
اعترف بسرعة
الانكار مش هيفيدك:boxing::boxing:


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده يعني مش مصقاني

يعني انا كداب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو اخوي مقدرش اقول علية كدة 
دا ابو كيمو امبارح قال انا كنت عايز راجل معاي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا كيمو يعني اجي اضربك زي امبارح 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا كيمو
طبعاً مش كداب
بس المتهم لازم يتسال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كمان خلتوني متهممممممممممم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا 
بزنس مان 
هو يقول علي نفسة كدة لية انا مش عارف 
وانتي عايزة تيجي عندنا 
اهلا وسهلا
بيكى 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو مشيتو تاني
معلش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

سورى
كان معايا تليفون اخيرا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اخيرا حد عبركم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة انا تليفونى مش بيبطل رن
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كمان 
وانا هنا بس 
النهار كلة والليل كلمة ولما بزهق باطفية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق نفسى اقفل موبايلى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا رقمي غالي عليا خالص 
بيجيب فلوس كل يوم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نوعة اية الموبايل بتاعك​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جلاكسي s2


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت نوعه ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نوكيا سي تو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
احنا متفقين على 2
شكله حلو اوى على فكره
موجا صاحبتى معاها زيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس خالص بجد
انا معاي من السنة اللي فاتت وشغاااال كويس
تحبي اجبلك واحد معاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف للتأخير كنت بلبس علشان نازل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رايح تخطب يا كيمو​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت حاسه انك نزلت
طاب خد بالك من نفسك يا اخويا
اوعى بنت تعاكسك فالشارع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده ياد يا كيمو
هتخطب من غير متقول لاختك حبيبتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو واد يتعاكس
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هحب و اخطب

اله يخربيوتكم يا جدعان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كل شيء جايز يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا كيمو متضايقش نفسك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعي تتغري في كيمو 
طول ما هو ماشى كل حد يقولة هات رقمك يدهولو
للبنات بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نازل

بااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى يا كيمو
نتقابل بالليل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا واد الانكار مش هيفيدك انا حاسس انك 
بتبص يمين وشمال وانت ماشى في الطريق
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

علي 7 8 كدة

بااااااااااي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> خلاص يا كيمو متضايقش نفسك


يا حنينة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش حنينة يا بيسو
انا شريرة
انت متعرفنيش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واضح ان الشر بينط منعنيكي 
يابت لو رفعت صوتي تقعدي تعيطي اسبوع لقدام 
انا خلاص حللت شخصيتك وعرفتك كويس 
بجد اكتر من نفسك كمان
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا شريرة يعنى شريرة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب قلى طالما حللت شخصيتى
لقيت ايه بقى في شخصيتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نبي واني وكيمو ولارا كتااب مفتوح وانا قريتة خلاص
بامانة اعرفك اكتلر من نفسك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا ستي 
انتي عاطفية وكمان بتتاسري باللي حواليكي ومتعرفيش تكرهي لكن بتتغاظي  وحبتين بتهدي اي حد تقدري تساعدية مبتتخريش حتي لو بتضايقي منة 
وكتير اقولك عليهم واحدة واحدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا نبى
طاب قلى بقى هيحصل معايا ايه النهارده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلى اتاكدت فعلا انك نبى
فعلا عندك حق فاللى قلته


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش ساحر 
انا فهمتك بس 
وحسيت بيكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب قلى
لقيت ايه وحش فيا
متقولش مفيش عشان اكيد فى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك عطف وحنية وبصدقي الكلام حتي لو من حد  
مش كويس ويبين لك انة ملاك 
وبعدين تكتشفي وتتغاظي من نفسك 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الوحش اللي فيكي 
ممممم
انك بصدقي بسرعة من غير متتاكدي 
علشان عواطفك انجزبت نحو فلان او فلانة وحبتيها 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك حق
نفسى اقتلها عواطفي دى
تاعبانى اوى يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كدة عرفتك ولا اية 
وكمان لو اوصفك بالظبط معاي ساعتين اكتب واخلصشي ومش هاتقدري تقولي دي مش شخصيتي 
مع انك متدينة ومؤمنة بش عندك شك زي بطرس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوبش
انت كده عرفت حاجات خطيرة
ايه اللى خلاك تقول كده بقى
انا لازم اعرف موضوع الشك ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت انتي كتاب مفتوح لي وانا قريتك خلاص
فهمتك خالص 
انا انسان بافهم اللي قدامي من اول خمس دقايق 
وكمان لو بنتكلم في موضوع اعرف عايز يقول اية 
وافهم اللي بين السطور 
انا صعيدي 
مش عبيط
فهمتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فهمت
مع انى صعيدية برضو
بس للاسف عمرى مفهمت حد صح
دايما بفهم الناس غلط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تخيلي ان اقرب الناس ليا انا ما اديهمش امان بالكلام 
اديهم الامان بالا فعال 
ومش اخلية يحس اني بشك فية 
لازم 
اخلية بيقي تحت تصرفي وهو مبسوط 
واي حاجة محتاجة صدقيني بتخلص في نفس اليوم 
حتي لو حلم باحلم بيىة 
انتي منين يا ساية 
لو مش عايزة 
مش هزعل لانى ببزعلش من حد 
مش علشان معنديش دم 
لا انا طبعي اكبر دماغي بر ج الجدي 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا عادى
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
بعيدة اوي 
اسيوط 
بلد جميلة 
علشان انا منها
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت *
*ازيكم*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيت نورت البيت
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبتى ساية
حبيبتى مضونة
اخويا حبيبى بيسو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلا بيكي 
يا مضونة ازيك عاملة اية ​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبة قلبي لايا عاملة اية*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شمس المندي طلعت يا مااحلي نورها 
ازيك يا عسل 
كنتي فين 
لارا
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا تمام يا بيسو*
*انت ايش الاخبار*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كونسة يامضونة ياعسلية
وانتى ؟
وفين كيمو كونو ياحلوين ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماما كانت عاوزنى فى موضوع 
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو راح مشوار يا لايا وهيجي باليل*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*امممممممممممممممممم اة صح دا قال عنده مشوار الساعة 4
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب كويس ان لايا ومضونا جم
عشان انا كنت ماشية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تعرفي لو موضوع زي بتاع نور وتقوليش انا هازعل خالص 
يا لايا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*مالك يابت ياسارة انا مش مرتحالك
وحاسة فيكى حاجة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا ساية زعلتي مني
ولا زهقتي مني 
الله يسامحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة موضوع زى نور بس انا فركشته وانا قاعدة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان تصدقوا اني نبي
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مالك يابت ياسارة انا مش مرتحالك
> وحاسة فيكى حاجة
> *​



انا كويسة حبيبتى متقلقيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انتى هتستهبلى ياسارة ؟
فيكى اية لخصى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اية يا ساية زعلتي مني
> ولا زهقتي مني
> الله يسامحك



هو فى حد يقدر يزهق ولا يزعل منك يا بيسو
بس الوقت قد اذف عشان الكنيسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقينى يا لايا مفيش جديد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

البت لارا بتفهم بسرعة 
لخصي 
يا ساية
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*امال اية الصورة الحزينة اللى انتى حاطها دى ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*سارة متنسيش انى بفهم الناس بسرعة من طريقتهم
لخصى فى جديد 
ولو قولتى غير كدة يبقى بتكذبى عليا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صوره حزينة 
بجد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقينى مفيش جديد
بس انا محتاره افتح الموضوع ولا لا
بس مش اكتر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ولية الصورة الحزينة
؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

البنت طيبة 
وانا قلتها حاجات عنها فقلقت شوية مني يا لارا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت تقلق يابيسو البت لية ؟
امشى روح ربى عيالك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الحيره وحشه اوى يا لارا
لما تبقى مش عارفه تعملى ايه وحاسه انك متكتفه صعبه

لا متخافش يا بيسو مقلقتش منك
بالعكس ده انا اتطمنتلك اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*خدى ياسارة الصورة دى عشان تفرحى وتتضحكى
الصورة اللى فوق يابت
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية ي سارة مستنية انا ولايا نيجي عشان انتي تمشي*
*بس شكلك مضايقة مش نكدب بقي*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صلصلى يا مضونا يا عسل انتى
وكل حاجه هتبقى كويسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاوزة رايى ياحبيبة قلب لارا
تفتحى الموضوع وتسالى وتعرفى كل حاجة انتى عاوزة تعرفيها
اوعى ترردى لازم تريحى قلبك وتفكيرك من الافكاار اللى بتدور فيهم لازم ترتاحى
وهو لو قالك انتى وانتى وانتى .......... الخ 
يبقى ساعتها اعرف انه دزمة قديمة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صح يالارا يام دماغ كبير 
انتي كبيرتنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسمعى كلامى ياسارة اوعى تتعبى نفسك عشان راحته
لانه هو اصلا مهتمش براحتك 
يبقى انتى تتعامليه بالمثل
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا لارا
طاب صلولى كتير
انا هسيبكم دلوقتى عشان ماتاخرش
باى باى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا يابيسو لا داعى للتصفيق 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوكى ياحبيبة قلبى
باى باى
وخلى بالك من نفسك يابت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى طيبة ياسارة اسمعي كلام لارا بالحرف 
هي مش بتازيكي دي بتفيدك 
بامانة كلامها صح الصح
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *شكرا يابيسو لا داعى للتصفيق
> *​


العفو ياستي انتي تستاهلي نقعد لبكر نصقف


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

* باي باي يا سارة*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فيينكم يا حبايبى​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك انتي قلقتينى عليكي
عاملة اية دلوقت
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا تمام
انت اخبارك ايه يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى الصور يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

من ساعت ما مشيتي وانا ملطوع 
لوحدي حييت اني مقطوع 
ماليش حد
ولا سبت ولا حتي اتنين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عجبتك الصور 
علي العموم بشكرك على المجاملة الرقيقة دي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هو كيمو لسه مجاش ؟
ولايا مشيت ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكره يا بيسو انا مش بعرف اجامل
لو مكانوش عاجبنى مكنتش هتكلم عليهم اصلاً
بس هما فعلاً عجبونى
وجم فى وقتهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقيني بعتهم ىليكي انا حسيت ان فية 
كلام بينك انت ولارا فهمتة كلة
ربنا يقف معاكي 
وي مايكسرش خاطرك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بص يا بيسو
لو ربنا هيكسر بخاطرى بس بعد كده انا هبقى مرتاحه انا موافقه
بس بجد انا عايزة ربنا يريحنى
مش عايزه افضل تعبانة كده على طول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي اللي تاعبة روحك​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعت الرد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انا مش متاكده انه باعنى
وخايفه اظلمه
الظلم وحش
وانا مش قد انى اظلم حد
ولا انت ايه رايك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

المشكلة انتي متعلقة 
في حاجة ما تستهلش 
ومكبرة الموضوع في دماغك
ومش عايزة تسامحي نفسك
بتتالمي علي زنب انتي معمتيهوش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعرفى كنت لسة جاية اقول انا جيت
انا جاية اقوالك انت حمار ياحمار ههههههههههههه
ياسارة حرام عليكى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا صدقنى يا بيسو
بس انت يمكن عشان مش عارف التفاصيل بتقول كده
بس الحاجة دى تستاهل اوى
ويمكن يكون الذنب اللى انا باتالم عشانه غيرى معملهوش بس انا فاهمة غلط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*الطم ولا اجيب لطامة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مين اللى حمار يا لايا
وضحى لو سمحتى عشان انا مش عارفه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا والنبى جيبى لطامة عشان نفسى اشوف شكلها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عملتى اية النهاردة فى الكنيسة ياحمارة هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تعرفى كنت لسة جاية اقول انا جيت
> انا جاية اقوالك انت حمار ياحمار ههههههههههههه
> ياسارة حرام عليكى
> *​


لارا مساء الخير عليكي يا احلي اخت
لارا الكلام دة موجة لسيادتي
انا ما اعتقدش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا دا الى الهانم ساية يابيسو
انت عسل انت 
لكن انتى ياساية بصل ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا كان كده ماشى
عادى لا جديد
مفيش غير انا وداخله وانا وماشية سلمت بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عادى يا اختى يا حبيبتى
انا بصل وانتى بصل عادى خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شامم ريحة مطبخ
اية الحكاية
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو
انت نسيت
مش المفروض العشا عندك النهارده
ولا هنام خفيف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه بتقوالى عنى بصل يابت
انا حاسكى مش طايقنى
قومى فجرينى اسهل
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش انتى بتقولى انى بصل
وانتى اختى حبيبتى
يبقى هتبقى ايه
اكيد بصل زيي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

استنيتكم كتير وانتو ما جتوش غيردلوقت انا منتظركم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالو بسرعة ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب ياله يا لايا نروح انا وانتى نتعشى
مش عارفه الود كيمو فينه
بس اكيد هيحصلنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*الواد كيمو شكله بيصيع ههههههههههههه
يلا بينا احنا هجوم ع الاكل
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالوا بسرعة مستنيكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب تااااااااااااكسى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا على السلم 
افتح الباب لغاية منوصل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالا السلم عالى اوى
خليه هو ينزل 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فاتح الباب من الصبح​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انزل بالاكل
لايا مش قادرة تطلع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سلام انا في الور الارضي يعني 3 سلالم بس 
اية مالك يا حماتي

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا تعبت تعبت تعبت
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا لايا هما 3 سلالم
يلا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يابت ياعجوزة 3 سلالم
اة هي الجنينة كبيرة شوية 
بس مش اوي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالا هو ينزل يلا
ولا اقوالك هطلع وامرى الله
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وكمان فية عنب 
اوعي يخبط في راسك انا ولعت نور الشارع مستنيكم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي مطولة يا حماتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هييييييييه هييييه وصلنااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*امبوه امبوه بسرعة
هموت من العطش
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضلي اتفضلي نورتونا انستونا الحمد للة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا عايزه اكل
انا على لحم بطنى من الصبح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي جاية تشربي هنا مية معدنية ومية مفلترة اجيبلك اية​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*امبووووووووووووووووووووووه الاول
هموت ياقوم
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هات ميه بسرعه للايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت ا
الزير على ايدك البمين والقلة جنبوة والتلاجة علي ايدك الشمال في الالمطبخ البيت بيتك
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اناا جييييت
ازيك با لايا 
ازيك يا صرصور 
ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييح شربت خلويص
اااااة
فين الاكل بقا ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*مضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونة تعالى الحقى كلى كلنا عند بيسو فى البيت هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي الي فين بقى 
اهلا مضونا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية دا
على فكرة انت حاطط بيضة واحدة على المكرونة بالبشاميل
يابنى حط بيضيتن هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى عندك حق يا لايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتونا يالايا ومضونا وساية 
انا طابخ لحم 
تعالي كلي معانا يا مضونا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة يابنتى عشان يبقى ليها طعم اية دا
وبعدين اية اللى هناك دا ؟
دا محشى
تصدق افتكرته بامية*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلتلك هاتي سماعة ودان علشان تشوفي كويس يا لايا​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونة تعالى الحقى كلى كلنا عند بيسو فى البيت هههههههههههه*​


 هههههههههههههه
مش كنتي تقولي يا لايا من بدري عشان اجي بسرعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالا انت اللى محتاج سماعة عشان تعرف تتدوق الاكل كويس وانت بتبطبخ
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل البنت السرلانكية بتعمل محشى صغير​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلاص 
خدى تاكسى وتعالى العنوان مش بعيد
لندن الدور التانى يامضونة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين اية يابيسو 
كفتة ؟
كنت فاكرها حد نسى صوباعه عندك ومشى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

متخافيش يا مضونه
احنا لسه واصلين دلوقتى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الاكل ناقص ملح مش ينفع كدة ههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة مش ملاحظين ان كيمو لسه مجاش
لحسن يكون تاه ولا حاجه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين خلونا ناكل اية صباعة دي البنت السيرلانكية طبخت اكل كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ناقص ملح وكل حاجة
احنا نقوم ناكل بيسو احسن
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا قلقانة ع الواد كيمو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكتى مش كيمو تاة في هدومة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههه لا بجد مش معاك رقمه كلمه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ياد يا كيمو الجماعة عايزين ملح هات شيكارة وانت جاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسطر ياساية
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ههههه لا بجد مش معاك رقمه كلمه
> *​


دة خايف مني معطنيش رقمة 
بس انا عرفت عنة حاجات كتير
وبعت لة رسالة علي الخاص هيتفاجئ بالمكتوب فيها وها يقلق مني 
مقلب حقيقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه ازاى بقا ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنتى بيسو ده نبى صدقينى
مفيش حاجه صعبه عليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب تعرفنى انا يابيسو
احكيلى عنى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفت عنة حاجة مداريها وبعت وقلت بس لما يجي شوفوة عامل ازاي
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه
طيب احكيلى عنى انا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي يا حماتي ليك يوم اكون معطل فية من الشغل 
فاكرة لما قلتلك يا فنانة 
طلعتي واخدة كلية فنون حلووة 


جميلة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها وبعدين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عايزة يوم اكون معطل فية علشان انا قربت انام
اصل بصحى 4 الفجر واثبتلك برسالة ابقي شوفي وصلتك الرساعة كام
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه اوك هنشوف
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا احلى اخوات 
انتوا اتاخرتو النهاردة وانا زعلت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا يهمك روح نام عشان الشغل
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا يا بيسو دى مواعيدى اللى باجى فيها كل يوم
معلش غصب عنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص كفاية كده وروح نام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياخراثى على القمر الصغير اللى فى الصصورة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه العسل ده

وانت من اهله يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعكسيني يا بت
وتقولي قمر​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتي بعكسيني طيب انا ها اقول ل امي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
قولها وابقى سلملى عليها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر من عينيا 
تصبحو علي خير وماما بسلم عليكم
سلام يا سارة 
سلام يا لارا سلام يا مضونا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا قمر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

راح عليك العشا بسبب تاخيرك
يرضيك كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ل طبعاً

انا اسف


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه يا عسل

ايه موضوع ايريني و صوت صارخ و سمير الشاعر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متتاسفليش 
ابقى شوف بيسو لحسن يكون زعل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بص هو انا بحاول افهم
بس على ماظن ان ايرينى نزلت حاجه ضايقت حد
وحصلت المشكله من هنا
اكيد ماستفدتش حاجه منى
بس بجد مش فاهمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلاً مستفدش

اصل استاذ صوت صارخ في الموضوع

و ايريني كمان انسانة جميلة

سمير كماااااااااان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا بصراحة يمكن مكنتش اتعاملت اوى مع حد فيهم
بس اكيد فى سوء تفاهم فالموضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هى لايا مشيت ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف صدقيني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه متعرفش ليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كلميها علي الفون اطمني عليها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير ،خيير ياشباب في ايه؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

معيش رقمها يا كيمو
المهم اللى فهمته من كلام عبود
انه نزل حاجة تريقة على ادم وحوا
وكان فى ( كلمة مش ولا بد ) زى ماهو كاتب فى السطر التالت
ايرينى نزلت عليها حاجه فيديو كارتون مضحك يعنى
وحصلت المشكلة من هنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقولك يا كيمو
هى فى واحدة اسمها دونا نبيل كان اسمها مكتوب بالاورانج
دى حاجه كبيرة صح


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه بعد روك علطول و ديه أُم مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بتهزر
دى ام مضونا
يعنى معانا واسطه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف يمكن


ايه يا بوبو عامل ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه المهم يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

امال في عضو مبارك عنره 12 سنة و 500 مشاركة كلهم في مطبخ المنتدي و عضوة مباركة

كوسة يا ماما

بس الصراحة

دونة طيبة و نضونا بريئة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه ياشباب ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
معلش صاحبتنا وتبعنا
هتبقى واسطه لينا
بس الصراحة انا مش عايزة ابقى عضو مبارك عشان مبحبش اللون الاخضر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مالك يا بوبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب هاطير انا بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لييييييييييييييييه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا معلم تطير ليه بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو بوبو بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو هعيط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو تعالى اسهر مع كيمو
عشان انا هسيبه شوية
وهيعيط فعلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه هتمشي أهئ أهئ
بووووووووووووووووبوووووووووووووو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكله مشي يا كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو اتقمص يا ساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لييييييييه


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش نوم النهاردة يا صرصور لغاية لما نصك التاني تيجي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بكره فى قداس
والقداس الاول كمان
يعنى المفروض اصحى الساعة 4:30


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هى اصلاً نصى التانى قالت هتيجى امتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا ايش عرفني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص متزقش افتكرتها قالتلك
وبعدين انا اعمل ايه فالتوقيع البايظ ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول انا

انتي بترفعي الصورة ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعمل تعديل التوقيع
وبرفع الصورة بعد كده من كلمة رفع


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ركزي معاية بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه معاك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ركزت
انت فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

في فوق خالص حاجة اسمه رفع الصور دوسي عليها


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اختاري الصورة من علي جهازك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام تمام


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اكتبي الرقم الي مكتوب


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

دوسي رفع


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هيظهرلك لينكين و تحتيهم الصورة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تم
اعمل ايه بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خوري الينك الاول كوبي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ادخلي علي تعديل التوقيع


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اكتبي الينك في المربع الكبير الابيض الفاضي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

و طمنينا ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

احم احم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بتهزر
استنى احطه فالنص بقى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

100%
قولى بقى نفسك فايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فين حلوتي بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عسل اوى ياد يا كيمو
يالله قولى بقى نفسك فى ايه بسرعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

قولى عايز ايه
وانا تحت امرك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ادعيلي دعوتين حلوين كدة ان ربنا ياخودني ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ده كله بتفكر في حلاوتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

امشى ياله مفيش حلاوة
قفلنا خلاص
قال حلاوة قال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بقولك ياد يا كيمو
متدخل تنام دلوقتى
وتنزل تحضر القداس بكرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتشتميني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه هو حرام تنزل الكنيسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حرام انام بدري


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اه افتكر
طاب انا غلطانه
خليك سهران وحدك
عشان انا لازم انام دلوقتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ولا المخدة يا ساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
المخده


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الندالة ديه

ده احنا عشرة 3 شهور

تبيعيني علشان مخدة عشرت 8 ساعات في اليوم في حالتك

في حالتي 59 , 23 ساعة في اليوم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
طاب خلاص متزعلش
اصلها بتستحملنى كتير يا كيمو
يا ضربتها وياما زعلتها
وهى غلبانة مش بتعمل حاجه غير انها تنومنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شايفة بوبو الي عمال يراقب من بعيد لبعيد ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طول مانا وراكي مش هتعرفي تنامي و تروحي الكنيسة

تصبحي علي خير يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخافش ممكن اكون مش هعرف انام
لكن هروح الكنيسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا قمر انا هنام وابقى كمل مع بوبو
يلا تصبح على خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو ده اتم

غلس

مبيحبش الدردشة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متقولش عليه كده
ده عسل
يلا بقى باى باى واقابلك بكره
وبلاش سهر كتير


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا ماما

تصبحي حضرتك علي 1000 خير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه 

بقي كده ياكيموووو  ،شوف مين الي هيقعد معاك بقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا يا بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بذمتك

لو مكنتش شتمتك كنت دخلت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه 

بقي كده ياكيموووو  ،شوف مين الي هيقعد معاك بقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه صدقني انا كتبت الرد من قبل ما اشوف الرساله

صدقني النت هو الي وحش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ردك الجديد ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه صدقني انا كتبت الرد من قبل ما اشوف الرساله

صدقني النت هو الي وحش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتنزلي الرسالة مرتين ليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عاوز تزود مشاركاتك !!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه بسم الصليب

النت بيعمل عمااااااايله ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاركات ايه !!!!

دا عيب نت ياكيمو ، تعالي الزوار احسن 

بلا مشاركات 
..


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بلاش مشاركات

انا عارف انه النت

انا كنت بستفزك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالي في الزوار احسن

بدل ما الاداره تفتكرني بزود مشاركات ولا حاجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف صدقنني يا بوبو النور قطع امبارح قيمت ساعة كدة انا زهقت فدخلت نمت

معلش صدقني


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ها مين صاحي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا انا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صبح لخير بالنسبال
مساء الخير بالنسبالك

هفتر و جي يا عسل اوعي تنامي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هفطر قصدي بلاش تريقة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب افتر وانا مستنياك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بتتريقي طب صدقيني منا فاطر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايده بجد مفطرتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش فاطر علشان تبقي تتريقي عليا تاني يا وحشة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
خلاص روح افطر ياد يا كيمو عشان خاطرى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش كنت بشوف الاربع فيديوهات الي في موضوع الاستاذ ايمن

المهم

لألأ خلاص نفسي اتسدد

افطر و اختي مش عايزاني افطر

و ده ينفع يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا عايزاك تفطر بامانه
يالله روح افطر وافطرلى معاك عشان انا لسه مفطرتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة مانا فاطر غير لما تفطري انتي الاول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده بقى
طاب انا متعودة على كده
ممكن اقعد اليوم كله من غير اكل
انت تعذب نفسك معايا ليه بقى
وانا اصلاً مش جعانه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يلي بسملة



​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طه مش واكل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يالله هاكل معاك
متتعصبش عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نوليني رغيف عيش بسرعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلي ميت من الجوع و مستنيكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خد اهه اتنين ولا ازعلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فين دول


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز بلدي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بقى مفيش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طه مش واكل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده احنا هنتدلع
كل ياله بلاش دلع
بدل مااكلك غصب عنك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لأ يا ماما حاضر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شاطر يا كيمو حبيب ماما 
هههههههههههههه
يلا بقى كل وانا اهه باكك معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي هقوم اكل انا و اعمل حاجة واجي


هزعل اوي لو جيت ولاقيتك مشيتي يا ساية

أوي أوي

استنيني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هستناك
بس انت متتاخرش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الو
مين معايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مين بيتكلم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حضرتك اللى متصل
وبعد كده ايه انا دى
مين معايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا يا هبلة
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
حلوه انا يا هبلة دى
ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عاملة اية 
مش كويسة النهاردة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

امال فين البنت الموكوسة 
مجتش لية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

البت الموكوسة نزلت
بس مقالتليش هتيجى امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي طابخة اية جوعان 
انا ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت لسه بقول لكيمو انى ماكلتش حاجة من الصبح
بس غالباً ماما عاملة فراخ مشوية
تيجى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا كيمو
قولى فطرت ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

محبهاش مشوية 
احبها مقلية
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو 
تيجى معاي الكنيسة 
انا رايح كمان شوية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يبقى اقابلك هناك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي هاتروحي كنيسة اية 

انا رايح كنيسة الناصري 
النهاردة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هروح كنيسة العدرا

كيمو انت نمت ولا ايه
بيسو بيكلمك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

قلت لكيمو سلملي على حد هو عارفة 
بيسالني مين الشخص دة 
يرضيكي يا سارة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش يرضينى

خد هنا يا كيمو تعالى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

العدرا الي علي الكورنيش يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني معرف حد بالاسم ده يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هى مش على الكرنيش قوى بس تعتبر هناك
قلى ياله انت جيت عندنا قبل كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو عامل اية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صبح الخيير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح النور بوبو
ازيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيتو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو ازيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كنيسة العدرا المعادي الي علي الكورنيش !!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تومام ساسو ومسيو و كيموو  ^_^

عامليين ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ياله انا مش من القاهرة اصلاً
انا صعيدية
من ....... بلدنا بلد سواح
اكمل النقط


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يويو !!! ميسو !!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه محدش يعلق ع كلامي ياجدعان
انا لسه صاحي ، الله


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي

ديه ساية
و انا كيمو
و هو بيسو


يا بوبو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام انا رايح الكنيسة وهصليلكم
يلا باااااااااااااااااااي 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى بيسو
صليلنا كتير
ربنا معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

سواني يا بيسو ركز معاية علي الخاص و بعديها

نقول سلام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا دي ساسو
ودا مسيو
وانت كيموو

في ماانع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا بقى اللى هقولكم سلام
عشان مش عايزه اتاخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو انت هتعمل زي لارا و مش هتسبت علي صورة رمزية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا بوبو مفيش مانع
حد يقدر يعترض على كلامك برضو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كدة يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عموماص انا عارف انتي هترجعي امتي

متتأخريش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش عشان هروح الكنيسة
ومش هتاخر النهارده
انا مش بتاخر يوم الاحد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر من عيونى يا اخويا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزين حاجه اجيبهالكم معايا انا وراجعه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااااي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اه هاتي سكينة علشان احتمال اقتل بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
لا حرام
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هاتيلي اكل معاكي ياسايه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو بوبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم نعم نعم نعم نعم نعم 
      نعم نعم نعم نعم
            نعم نعم
               نعم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

قووول انا معاك اهو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

_اقول ايه !!!_


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه لا والله


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يابني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

متخدش في بالك ^_^

تعالي نلعب


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبك من الكلام ده

بقلك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بطلوا لعب


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انتي جيتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه
لا انا لسه منزلتش
مستنية صابحتى ترن عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مستنية صبحتك !!غ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اه
هى خلاص رنت
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صبحتك رنت


ماشي باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو بقلك ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متقوووولش ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مقلكش ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلاً رمسيس

انا لسة جاي حالا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان لسه واصلة من 10 دقايق


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ده اجماع علي كدت بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
اه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اه قول


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش اصلى كنت باتهزأ


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس انكاتهزأتي خلاص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
طبعاً شمتان فيا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جداًًً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى
مسيرك هتتهزأ واشمت فيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مبتهزأش يا ماما


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

غيرمن 9 عشرة كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
بأماره بابا اللى هزأك من كام يوم
فاكر ولا نسيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اذا كان كده ماشى
انا من ال9 عشره دول صح


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

​ًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٌَََََََََُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت رقم 11 منهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ​ًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٌَََََََََُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ​



ايه ده
هيراطيقى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا رقم 7


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كيييييييييييييمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ساييييييية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

احـمــد


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ ُ نى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
شكلى هيست زى مهيست مع لارا الصبح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك كيمو
انت بتلعب بديلك من ورايا ولا ايه ياله
بتختفى مره واحده كده ليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

افهمك

انا ديلوقتي بظبت موبيلي

بعمل داونلود لبرامج و بمسح برامج و كدة

فكل شوية اخش ابص بصة و اخرج تاني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اه قلتلى
طاب اظبته بضمير


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا باشا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييت *
*ازيك يا  سارة *
*ازيك يا كيمو كونو*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا يا مضونا
ازيك انتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مضوووووووووووونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام يا سارة 
اية ياكيمو نستني ولا اية


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا و بيسو و بوبو فين نايمين ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ وحشتيني

مدخلتيش بقالك 4 شهور و نص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو اختفى مره واحده
وبوبو ويويو من اول مجيت مشفتهمش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انا مزعله


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ وحشتيني
> 
> مدخلتيش بقالك 4 شهور و نص


 
*وانت كمان يا باشا وحشتيني *

*ههههههههههههه كل دة *


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا كيمو
زعلته ليه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*مزعلة لية يا كيمو كونو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اهو انسان غبي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*متقولش علية كدة عشان هزعل منك بجد *
*اكيد حاجة حصلت*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بجد يا كيمو فى ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو انت هربت روحت فين*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يخرب بيتك يا شيخة

انا اقدر اقول عليه غبي

انا بتكلم علي نفسي

انا غبي اني زعله

ابوس ايدك متوديني في داهية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يضربني لو قلت عليه غبي

انا اساساً مقدرش


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت 

اهو انسان غبي
قصدي
اهو انا انسان غبي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه انا شكلي خربت الدنيا *
*انت كمان خلي كلامك واضح*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص محصلش حاجه
بيسو اكيد بكره هيبقى كويس ومش هيبقى زعلان


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كلمته علي الخاص

هو قلبه ايبض و هيسامحني


هي مشكلة صغنونة

بس انا افضل ان ميبقاش بينا مشاكل خالص


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة انت كدة شاطر هههههه*
* هضربك لو لاقيتك زعلتة تاني انا بقول اهو *


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده يا مضونا

هو مش احنا الاتنين اخواتك ولا ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة طبعا هو انا اطول يبقي اخواتي عسل كدة دة انت حتي كيمو كونو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه يا مضونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية يا كيمو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا فصل خالص
تصبحوا على خير
اقابلكم بكرة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايه !!


 
*كنت عاوز تقول اية !!*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانتي من اهلة يا سارة*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح على خير يا كيمو
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوفك بكرة

تصبحي علي خير يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مكنتش عاوز اقول حاجة يا مضونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشي يا كيمو كونو *
*سهران شوية ولا هتنام ولا اية نظامك*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معاكي لساعة 4 و انتي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشطة اسهر معاك لغاية 3 كدة *


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو اوعى تتاخر بكره عشان خاطرى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقيني فعلاً مبعرفش انام بدري


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه يا مضونا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لسة كدة يا ساية لما هو يمشي دلوقتي ارخم انا علي مين يعني


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بقلك ايه يا مضونا


 
*في اية يا كيمو *


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كل سن و انتي طيبة يا قمر


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانت طيب يا باشا*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا دودي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا دودي


 
*وانت طيب يا بوبو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بوبو كنت مختفي فين


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكروني بقي هو مجاش غير لما عرف ان عيد ميلادي انهاردة*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا
هو مبيجيش غير في حالتين

الاولي علشان يبارك لحد

التانية هوعارفها


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممممممممم شكل ف اسرار بين بوبو وكيمو كونو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقوني انا معاكم ، بس بلاقيكم بتتكلموا مع بعض
فا بسكت


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ اقولك و انتي غريبة

لازم اشتمه علشان يجي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت اخرس و احنا مش عارفين


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
^_^ بكتب حاجه في قسم الكتابات 

عاوزكم تشوفوها لما اخلصها


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مستنيينها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

^__^

ليك فـ الرومانسيكي ؟


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستننين اهو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مش أوي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو هو الزهق دة مالوش اهل يسالو علية


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كل شوية الزهق يجي يزهقنا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا شكلي هروح اقعد ع الفيس شوية المنتدي نايم اوي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طب اقولك حاجة تسليكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي في الصور

قلبي هنا يا مضونا

لو مش عايزة انتي حرة​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشي هروح اتفرج عليهم*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عملت الموضوع ^_^ في قسم الكتابات 

شوفووه ، هو مش قد المقام


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*حلو اوي علي فكرة يا بوبو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هشوفه ماشي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ميررسي يادودي ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا جماعة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه اكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سكت ليه انا زهقان


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معاك اهوو،افتح اي موضوع وهرغي معاك فيه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انت قولتلي انت بتدرس ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا داخل اوولي ثانوي

وانت ^_^ عشان نسيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا دمبوسكو يا مسطول

قولي يعني هتطلع ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

هطلع بواب ^____^


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بجد ليه شغلانة معينة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هو المفروض اخلص ال5 سنين
لو خلصتهم وجبت في سنه 5 مجموع حلو
هدخل هندسه ع طول من غير معادلات


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف حاجت نتكلم فيها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ومعاك ياريس

تعالي نسال بعض ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

قشطة اسأل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شفت بقي انك بتسكت مرة واحدة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اخويا قومني عشان يتفرج ع فيلم >_<
الاخوات دول رخمين اوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى يا بنت يا اللى اسمك يويو
كده تفتحى ومش تقوليلى صباح الخير
وبعد كده ايه اللى انتى عملاه فصفحتك ده
انا مش عارفه اكلمك


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح النور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة صرصور احسن من صباح


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا صرصور

بقلك ايه

فاكرة اول مرة اتعرفت عليكي فيها كان ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش فاكرة اوى
انت فاكر


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اكييييييييييد


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

و فاكر لارا بردوا


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

و فاكر بوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

و فاكر مضونا


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

و رمسيس


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هفطر و اجي احكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووك


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا قمر
احكيلى بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

احكي ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بجد احكي اتقابلنا ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اكييييييييد


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بعتيلي رسالة خاصة بتسأليني فيها

ازاي متخليش المنتدي يبعتلك علي ايمالك

و انا شرحتلك خطوة خطوة

و من هنا ابتدينا نقرب من بعض

لحد موصلنا لأخوات اهو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

صح افتكرت
شاطر كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عمري مهنساها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد يا كيمو انت طيوب اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي مش شريرة ( مش انتي مش بتحبي كلمة طيب ده ^_^ )


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
انا محبش حد يقولهالى
بس انا اقولها براحتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مكانك حلو ياد يا كيمو فى شجرة العيلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا لسه مكتبتش
اضلى مش هعرف اختار مكان
فقلت استنى لما كلهم يكتبوا اسمائهم عشان يبقى فاضل كام مكان


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خلص و اختاري ديلوقتي

ده أمر من اخ لأخته

يعني يتنفذ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
طاب انا مس عارفه يا اخويا
طاب اختارلى انت مكان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب اقولك انا هحط اسمى جمبك
ايه رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اطول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
قصدك انا اطول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

صح يا كيمو انت قصير ولا طويل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اطول من ابويا و امي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طالع لاختك يا واد يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طويلة

طولك قد ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

قولى انت الاول كام سم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو انا لازم اقفل دلوقتى عشان ماتاخرش
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هستناكي بليل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة لايا هتقفل صفحتها علشان اليومين دول عندها ظروف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مظلومين يا بيسو يا اخويا

بص انت واحشني جداً و مفتقداك جداً اذا كان اني اتأسفلك قدامك كل الناس فحاضر

اول معض علي الاب هعملك موضوع اعتذار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة يا كيمو حصلت 
ولو عملت كدة انا هزعل
لانك انت اخ
والاخ بيختلف مع اخوة عادي 
وبعدين بيرجعو تاني لبعض
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انت لسة متضايق مني يا بيسو

احضرينا يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه انا عايزه احضركم
ممكن تفهمونى فى ايه بينكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول يا استاذ رمسيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لو مش عايزين متقولوليش التفاصيل
بس اى حاجه افهم مالكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر بس سواني اما اشوف رد رمسيس


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جييت *
*بص بقي يا  بيسو كيمو يبقي مين اخوك طبعا يعني زعلكم من بعض عادي عمرك ماهتخاصمو بعض يعني*
*بص بقي يا كيمو عشان خاطري خلاص بيسو قلبة طيب يعني اكيد مش هيزعل منك*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

فية اية 
عيال واتخانقو على لعبة 
مفيش حاجة يا كيمو انت انسان طيب خالص
بس 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك حق يا مضونا
اسمعوا كلام مضونا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده على لعبة
امال لو اتخانقتوا على كيس شيبسى كنتوا هتعملوا ايه
المهم اللعبة اتكسرت ولا كويسة
ايوه كده
خلاص كده محدش زعلان من حد صح


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يا رمسيس انت مبقتش زي الاول

مبقتش بتصبح عليا
مبقتش بتتكلم في دردشة زي الاول
مبقتش بتهزر


انت لسة شايل مني


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا هحكلكوا علي الي حصل بأختصار


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابوس ايديك يا كيمو خلاص مالو بيسو ماهو زي الفل اهو*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت زعلان على زعلك مني 
وانا هديت 
وانا 
لما باكون زعلان مبحبش اتكلم لان محبش اخسر حد عزيز عليا
ماانت عارف اني مش متهور 
باوزن الامور قبل عصبيتي ما تطلع في الكلام 
وافشل في المحافظة على اخويتنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الحكاية

 بأختصار زي مانتوا عارفين ان محدش يعرف اسمي الحقيقي

انا فوجأت ان رمسيس قالي اسمي و اسم بابايا

سألتوا مين الي قالك

قالي حد من المنتدي بس مش هيقدر يقول علي اسمه

انا اتغظت اوي 

انا متأكد 100 % ان محدش يعرف اسمي في المنتدي

مستحيل

قولتله في لحظة غضب يقول مين الي قاله و الا

لانا اعرفه ولا هو يعرفني

مقليش مين بس اتضايق مني

و من ساعتها شغال علي حاجتين

الاولي اني احاول افهمه انا قلت كدة ليه

و التانية عمال اشك في كل اخواتي الي في المنتدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا حاسس بيك 
انك زعلان 
وعلشان كدة بعتلك السمكة
مفهمتش المكتوب انا البحر اللي حاضنك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب بعد معرفنا الموضوع
كده نبقى اتصفينا ومفيش حاجه نشيلها من بعض ممكن
خلاص موضوع وخلص
وعلى فكرة يا كيمو متشكش فى حد
انا اللى قلت اسمك لبيسو
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الله على الرومانسية
بحر وسمكة واحضان
يلا يا مضونا نمشى شكلنا وحش كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة 
فاكرة اول امبارح لما قلت ليكي انتي ولارا اني هاعمل مقلب في كيمو يو ما اتاخر 
فهمي كيمو ان دة كان مقلب معاة وزبط انا قلت اسمة فقط وهو قال اسم ابوة 
انا قلت عادي
هو لقيتة زعلان لدرجة فظيعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه صح يا كيمو
هو قال انه باعتلك مقلب على الخاص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص مش عايزين نفتح الموضوع تانى
خلاص بقى احنى اتصفينا مش كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الشك هيموتني
ميييييييين يا ربي
مش مهم عادي
بيسو ده حبيبي
انا كنت افضل ان
محدش يعرف اسمي
لكن طالما حد عرفه 
( من الجروب بتعنا )
مفيش مشاكل ( اخوات)
لكن هتجنن و اعرف
مين الي يعرفني
و قاله علي الموضوع ده

ده انا سالت اخويا الي في البيت و كنت هتخانق معاه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ يا رمسيس انت قلت اسم بابايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انا اللى اكلت الجبنة
اهدوا بقى
وبعدين يا كيمو قلت انا اللى قلتله الاسم خلاص
قال بتشك قال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت لك سلملي على عمي--------
انت قلت مين -----
قلت ابو -----
انا اسمي فعلا-----
وابوي اسمة---
راجع نفسك كويس 
انا فاكر مش ناسي وارجع للرسائل بتاعتك واتاكد
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص قلنا بلاش نفتح الموضوع تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة بعد ازنك سواني

انا رحت و شفت الرسالة

مكتوب اسم بابايا منك انت

نتفق علي حاجة اخير

انا هصور الرسائ shot screen  و احطها هنا و مش مهم بقي 

و امشي



و امشي خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى بقى يا كيمو
متعملش حاجه عشان خاطرى
خلاص موضوع وخلص يا جماعة
بجد هزعل منك يا كيمو لو عملت كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الي هامشى يا كيمو 
متزعلش 
سلام 
يا اعز احباب
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*اترزعوا انتوا الاتنين
دا اية الهم دا ياربى ؟
محدش هيمشى من هنا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا سارة

اول مرة هقولك ازعلي

سلام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو
ممكن تقعد
انا مش ناقصة غم فوق اللى عليا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتوا مش شوية عيال 
ولا انتوا اطفال
انتوا رجالة 
ها رجالة
مش عيال
ومحدش يقوالى بتتكلمى كدة لية ؟
انا اصلا مخنوقة ودخلت عشان شوفت الخناقة ومتابعكم من الاول
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بصوا بقى المره دى مش هقول عشان خاطرى
عشان خاطر ربنا
واظن خاطره كبير عندكم
ارجوكم متخلوش الشيطان يدخل بينكم للدرجة دى
كيمو انا عارفه انك قفلت
بس واثقة انك هتفتح
عشان خاطر ربنا متسيبش المنتدى
وانت يا رمسيس عشان خاطر ربنا متسيبش المنتدى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*الباشا مشى ياسارة*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا محبش حد يزعل ولا يقفل 
مني زي كيمو ما عمل
انا فعلا زعلان علي زعلة انا منمتش من امبارح 
وتعبان خالص لدرجة متتخيلهاش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتوا بتفكروا ازاى ؟
واستحملونى بقى فى كلامى
انتوا ازاى كدة ؟
بتتضايقوا من اتافهه حاجة
ان واحد عرف اسمك او اى حاجة عنك
هو سر حربى
وخلاص سارة قالت كانت بتعمل مقلب هى ورمسيس فيك
انت زعلان من دى ؟
اشمعنا انا مازعلتش انى حتى انكم ماحستوش بوجودى ولا حد جاء سالنى مالك 
قرفانة ؟
زهقانة ؟
تعبانة ؟
هتولعى
؟
هتموتى
بس انتوا مشكلتكم ان كل واحد جوه سر ومش عاوز التانى يعرفوه
ولو حد عرفه هيبقى عاوز يطفش من المكان
لية ؟
عشان الحاجة اللى كان بيحافظ ان محدش يعرفها 
اتعرفت
انت ياكيمو بتدافع عن شخصيتك
وسارة تتدافع على حاجة
وانا ادفع عن حاجة
ورمسيس هكذا
وانا متاكدة انك ياكيمو شايف كل المشاركات لانك داخل زائر
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا لارا واخده بالى
معلش يا رمسيس هو هيهدى
بس هو تلاقيه اتعصب وفضل انه يقفل
اكيد كل حاجة هتبقى كويسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*متخافش يارمسيس هو هيفتح تانى
انا عارفة كيمو هيفتح وهتشوف
لانه حب المنتدى هنا وحبكم
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا رمسيس
ساكت ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بكرة عيد ميلاد مينا اميل كامل 
عايزك يا سارة تكتبي المعايدة بتاعتة وتنزيليها علشان انا مش مركز 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

قصدك اعمل موضوع عشان عيد ميلاده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انتي اسلوبك كويس في الكتابة 
وانا مش مركز من الصبح وانا مش عارف اجمع جملة مفيدة

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر مع انى مجربتش اعمل حاجه لعيد ميلاد قبل كده
بس عشان خاطرك هحاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا سارة 
بتعبك معاي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفي لارا مالها وطمنيني
تصبحوا علي خير​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3500556#post3500556
انا عملته
ادخل وقولى رايك
لو عايزنى اعدل حاجه قولى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو خالص بس اكتبي مينا اميل كامل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

من جوه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام عدلتها
خلاص انت روح نام عشان شغلك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي على خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو انا مستنياك تكلمنى لما تفتح


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مقفلتش المنتدي

انا كنت لسة هنزلكوا الصور

بس اتعصبت لدرجة اني رزعت الموبيل في الارض و فصل

حاولت اولعه و معرفتش

الموبيل باظ !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الموبيل باظ
لييييييييييييييييييييه
المهم طمنتنى انك مزعلتش ومش هتسيبنا
انا كنت زعلانه وخايفه اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ انا مغيرتش رأيي

انا دخلت علشان ارد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو انت بجد عايز تسيبنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو رد عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا متستفذنيش انا اساساً متعصب

انا عامل المشكلة ديه علشان اسمي !!!

اشرحلك لو عايزة

اني يبقي في واحد انا كنت بعتبره اخ ( الله اعلم هو كان بيعتبرني ايه )

مرة واحدة القيه جابلي بينات شخصية محدش يعرفها

و اسأله يقولي ان حد من المنتدي قاله

ده معناه ايه

و لما للأسف يكذب و يقول انه مقلش اسم بابايا في الرسائل الخاصة و اشك في نفسي و مشوكش فيه و ادخل اشوف الاقيه قال اسم بابايا

ده معناه ايه

معناه ايه لما يكذب عليكوا علشان يطلعني انا الغلطان

معناه ايه

اينكان ايه المعلومات ديه

و لو انتي فاكرة اني عامل المشكلة ديه علشان حد عرف اسمي

اسمي مش سر دولة يعني علشان اتخانق مع اخواتي بسببه



و واضح انك مكنتيش متابعة لأني قلت الكلام ده

قلت عادي جداً ان حد يعرف اسمي

مش عارف ايه التفاهة الي انتوا فاكني فيها ديه

هو اسم رأيس جمهورية يعني




المشكلة ان ازاي اخوية يعرف حاجة تخني انا و بس و ميرضاش يقولي مين الي قاله ( معني كدة ان في حد تاني ) و مش كدة و بس لأ و يكذب عليكوا علشان يخليكوا تقلبو عليا

شكلي بقيت ساذج أوي

انا فعلاً طفل لأني بتعلق بناس مبيحبونيش
بوهم نفسي انهم فاكريني اخوهم بس ...
علشان انا بحبهم

و للأسف لسذاجتي لسة بعد كل ده بحبهم جداً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو اللى انت بتقوله ده
احنا مغلطناش حد فيكم
احنا بنحاول نهديكم انتوا الاتنين عشان متزعلوش من بعض
كيمو بجد انا محتاجالك
لازم ترجع
ورمسيس عارف انه زعلك وهو بيحبك صدقنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو لو متابع زوار وحياة ربنا ادخل كلمنى
كيمو انا اسفه متزعلش انى مرديتش عليك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو ادخل بقى عشان خاطرى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه دا كله !!!
هو انا اغيب ، الاقي مواضيع وخناقات 
وناس زعلانه وناس مخنوقه وناس هتمشي !!!

حد يفهمني الموضوع !!!!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع ببساطة اني مليش مكان هنا

مش من حقي اكون هنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مالكش مكان هنا ايه >_<
ايه الكلام الي بتقوله دا
انت هتفضل هنا ومش بمزاجك
فهمني الموضوع -_-


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ , انا اخر يوم ليا هنا بكره , و ده اخر كلام عندي

اسألك سؤال

لو انت في بيت

كل اصحاب البيت مش عايزينك معتهم 

الا واحد تعمل ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوف هما مش عاوزني ليه ، ولو في سبب احاول اتصالح معاهم
لو مش هينفع ، افضل مع الي عاوزني

مافيش خروج من هنا ياكيمووو ، سامع!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

المفروض اني بكلمك من راجل لراجل

عايز تعرف كُل حاجة سواني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه ،  ياااريت​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو بقولك اهو مفيش حاجة اسمها تمشي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*سالخير يا جماعة 
مش هتستضفونى عندكم انا اول مرة ادخل هنا 
بس بينى وبينكم بتسنط عليكم ع طول هههههههه 
سمعت ان كيمو عاوز يمشى 
دخلت اقوله مينفعش تسيب اخواتك وتمشى مهما كان السبب 
يلا بقى هاتولى كوباية نسكافيه اشربها ولا معندكوش حاجة تتشرب 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نووووووووورتي رورو ، ياسلام انتي تؤمري







متخافيش ، مش مش هخليه يمشي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*بوبو ساعدني عشان نخلية مش يمشي بجد*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*


!! MR.BeBo !! قال:



نووووووووورتي رورو ، ياسلام انتي تؤمري






متخافيش ، مش مش هخليه يمشي

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا واد يا بيبو طلعت كريم وانا معرفش 
مين كريم ده يا واد ههههههه 
كيمو انا متكلمتش معاك قبل كدا 
بس عاوزة اقولك ع حاجة كلنا هنا اخوات فى بيت واحد 
يعنى مهما حصل بينا مينفعش نزعل من بعض ونسيب بيتنا ونمشى 
لو حصلت مشكلة حقيقة بينك وبين اخوك هتسيب البيت اكيد لا 
هنا بردوا بيتك وكلنا اخواتك يعنى مينفعش تمشى 


*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هــكلمه ، مع اني مش فاهم اي حاجه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ميرسى يا واد يا بيبو طلعت كريم وانا معرفش
> مين كريم ده يا واد ههههههه
> كيمو انا متكلمتش معاك قبل كدا
> ...




ههههههههههههههه ، كريم دا ابن اختي :99:

قوليله يا رورو ، مش عاوز يسمع الكلام:t26::t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ، كريم دا ابن اختي :99:
> 
> قوليله يا رورو ، مش عاوز يسمع الكلام:t26::t26:


*ما انا بقوله اهو يا واد 
بس هو الظاهر مش عاوزنى ادخل عندكم هنا تانى 
فقال مردش عليها علشان تمشى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

النشاط الحالي: ينشئ موضوع المنتدى العام

شكله مش ناوي ع خير الواد دا >_<​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو , بيتر , مدونا 

ممكن تقرو الموضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239476


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مزاء الخير
او زباح الخير اللي تشفوه : )

اولا ببركلكم علي الشات الجديد
وبباركلكم علي انضمامي انا ورورو فيه
احنا بنهني انفوسنا ايضا*






*وحابة ارحب بكل اللي موجودين فييييييييه

واحب اقول للاسسسستاذ كيمو
روح يابابا امسح الكلام الخايب اللي كتبته في موضوعك
يااما تمسح من دماغك فكرة انك تمشي
اصلي مينفعش كل يوم والتاني نلاقي واحد زعل من اخوه ولا من اخته شوية وعايز يمشي ؟!!!

هو فييييييه ايه ياجدعااااان
الناس مابقتش مستحملة بعضها ليه وعشان ايه
ده بيقولوا في الامثال
مصارين البطن بتتخانق 
يعني لو كل اتنين زعلوا من بعض قرروا يمشوا 
كدا المنتدي يبقا صحراا ياجدعان

يلا ياكيمو اجري اجري صلح موضوعك
وخليه رساله محبه لكل اعضاء المنتدي
اجررررررررررررررررري يلا*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مزاء الخير
> او زباح الخير اللي تشفوه : )
> 
> اولا ببركلكم علي الشات الجديد
> ...




اسمع كلام خالتك واثقه ياواد انتld:ld:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة يابت يا بتول قوليله 
مش عاملنا خاطر انا وانتى دخلنا موضوع دردشة من هنا هو عاوز يمشى من هناك هههههههه 
كيمو كلمة واحد هرد بيها على اللى بتعمله ده 
بررررررررررررررررررم برررررررررررررم
  رررررررررررررراااااااااااااارررررررررررررااااااااارررررررااااااااا
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة يابت يا بتول قوليله
> مش عاملنا خاطر انا وانتى دخلنا موضوع دردشة من هنا هو عاوز يمشى من هناك هههههههه
> كيمو كلمة واحد هرد بيها على اللى بتعمله ده
> بررررررررررررررررررم برررررررررررررم
> ...




اسمع كلام عمتك رورو ياواد انت ld:ld:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> اسمع كلام خالتك واثقه ياواد انتld:ld:


*الواد ده شكله عايز يتشد من ودانه يابيتشر مش كدا؟

بجد دي مابقتش عيشة كل يوم والتاني واحد عاي يمشي بس مااتعودنا عليه وحبناه
اشششششششششد في شعري منكم*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الواد ده شكله عايز يتشد من ودانه يابيتشر مش كدا؟
> 
> بجد دي مابقتش عيشة كل يوم والتاني واحد عاي يمشي بس مااتعودنا عليه وحبناه
> اشششششششششد في شعري منكم*




لالالا ، دا مش عاوز يتشد من وداني  دا عاوز يتعلق ع باب الشات

الواحد اتخنق صدقيني ، :t7::t7:


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كان في الدردشة ستة

جم اتنين و مش واحد

يبقي كاااااااام


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ياروحى متشديش فى شعرك  مش كفاية مرارتك اللى اتفقعت احنا عاوزينك يابت 
وبعدين شعرك خلص هما كلهم شعريتين اللى قاعدين سيبيهم يمكن يطرحوا كنافة شعر ههههههه
كيموووووووووو لقد اعزر من بنجر 
هقتلكم قتيل قى قلب التوبيك ده 
ويمكن يكون الواد بيتر عادى يعنى 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> كان في الدردشة ستة
> 
> جم اتنين و مش واحد
> 
> يبقي كاااااااام




محدش هيمشي ولا حد هيروح في حته :smi420::smi420:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة يابت يا بتول قوليله
> مش عاملنا خاطر انا وانتى دخلنا موضوع دردشة من هنا هو عاوز يمشى من هناك هههههههه
> كيمو كلمة واحد هرد بيها على اللى بتعمله ده
> بررررررررررررررررررم برررررررررررررم
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه يابت مش وقت ضحك دلوقتي اتهدي

لا يارورو كيمو ميقدرش يستغني عن اخواته اللي بيحبهم وبيحبوه
لان لو ده حصل يبقا هو اللي كان بيأفلم علينا كلنا مش كدا ولا انا غلطانه ؟
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ياروحى متشديش فى شعرك  مش كفاية مرارتك اللى اتفقعت احنا عاوزينك يابت
> وبعدين شعرك خلص هما كلهم شعريتين اللى قاعدين سيبيهم يمكن يطرحوا كنافة شعر ههههههه
> كيموووووووووو لقد اعزر من بنجر
> هقتلكم قتيل قى قلب التوبيك ده
> ...




اسمع كلام طنطك رورو يااااض بقي ، متعصبنيش ياواااد انت :t26::t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> كان في الدردشة ستة
> 
> جم اتنين و مش واحد
> 
> يبقي كاااااااام


*محدش هيمشى بقى ايه رايك 

وانا خلاص كبرت فى دماغى ولو كبرت اكتر من كدا 
مش هعرف اقلع الشيشرت ههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> لالالا ، دا مش عاوز يتشد من وداني  دا عاوز يتعلق ع باب الشات
> 
> الواحد اتخنق صدقيني ، :t7::t7:


ده انا هعلقه علي باب جوجل بذات نفسسسسسه


E N D قال:


> كان في الدردشة ستة
> 
> جم اتنين و مش واحد
> 
> يبقي كاااااااام


واحد مين ده اللي مششششششي بقا اشاء الله
اصلي معنديش خلفيه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




هههههههههههههههههههههه يابت مش وقت ضحك دلوقتي اتهدي

لا يارورو كيمو ميقدرش يستغني عن اخواته اللي بيحبهم وبيحبوه
لان لو ده حصل يبقا هو اللي كان بيأفلم علينا كلنا مش كدا ولا انا غلطانه ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

يابت ما انا لو مضحكتش المرارة التانية هتتفقع وهعوز قطع غيار 
يرضيك يا كيمو مرارتى تتفقع اخص عليك مكنش العشم ابدا فيك 
ايون يابت صووووووووح كلامك والنعمة الشريفة 

*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يابني اتقي شري ورد عليا يابني
يابني متعصبنيش يابني
يابني جبتلي الضغط يابني
ياوااااد رد عليا ومتخنقنيش ياوااد انت بقي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد مليش نفس اهزر

و بعدين مفيش حد يسحيني اعد ليه

انا بحبكم اه انتو لأ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياواد بحبك والنعمه وهاجي اطلب ايدك ، والشهود رورو و واثقه اهم جاهزين

موافق ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> يابت ما انا لو مضحكتش المرارة التانية هتتفقع وهعوز قطع غيار
> يرضيك يا كيمو مرارتى تتفقع اخص عليك مكنش العشم ابدا فيك
> ايون يابت صووووووووح كلامك والنعمة الشريفة
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه بجد انا الطحال عندي هيفرقع هو لاخر هههههه


E N D قال:


> بجد مليش نفس اهزر
> 
> و بعدين مفيش حد يسحيني اعد ليه
> 
> انا بحبكم اه انتو لأ


لا هزر هزر محدش واخد منها حاجه

ياسيدي انا هسحبك وابقا اختك ومامتك كمان لو حبييييييييت

انت كام سنة ياكيمو اصلي بدور علي عريس


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

41 سنة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه بجد انا الطحال عندي هيفرقع هو لاخر هههههه
> 
> لا هزر هزر محدش واخد منها حاجه
> 
> ...




انا 16 ثنه وموافق ،  وبعرف اعمل مايه ساقعه 

:99::99:

ايه رائيك ^_^ 


وبعدين انا طالب ايده من قبلك :t26::t26:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يناولني رقبته يانااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:






ياسيدي انا هسحبك وابقا اختك ومامتك كمان لو حبييييييييت

انت كام سنة ياكيمو اصلي بدور علي عريس
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





أنقر للتوسيع...


شوفت يا كيمو اهى جتلك على الطبطاب عروسة من مخلفات الجيش 
كانت رايحة دار المسنين امبارح بس مرضيوش يقبلوها هناك 
يلا ابسط ياعم عروسة اهى زى القمر 
الا انت شوفت العرير والعرورة اللى اتخطبوا 
العرير عنده 13 سنة 
والعرورة 10 سنين 



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> 41 سنة


طب تمااااااااااام عز الطلب

زرغطيلي يارورو لقيت عريسسسسس يابوووووي طخه بس متعوروش يابوووي هههههههه


!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا 16 ثنه وموافق ،  وبعرف اعمل مايه ساقعه
> 
> :99::99:
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه لا انا مش بحب الميه هههههههه
ياسسيدي خلاص هو يختار يانا يانت:w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> شوفت يا كيمو اهى جتلك على الطبطاب عروسة من مخلفات الجيش
> كانت رايحة دار المسنين امبارح بس مرضيوش يقبلوها هناك
> ...


يخربيتششك هطفشي العرير مني كدا ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخربيتششك هطفشي العرير مني كدا ههههههههههه


*متقلقيش يابت فحمة موجود ههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متقلقيش يابت فحمة موجود ههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه فكرتيني بفحمة ههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلكم ايه الفجر جيه

انا هطلع اعد في البلكونة شوية و ابوس علي السماء و افكر في الي قولتهولي

شوية و جي

صلولي ربنا يهديني و اجي بكرة نشوف الموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بقلكم ايه الفجر جيه
> 
> انا هطلع اعد في البلكونة شوية و ابوس علي السماء و افكر في الي قولتهولي
> 
> ...


فكرتك هتقول رايح تصلي الفجر يخربيشتك ههههههههه

ماشي ياكيمو روح اقعد براحك وروق بالك وفكر زي مايعجبك
وانا واثقه برررررررضو انك مسسسستحيل تمشي لانك متقدرش تستغننا عننا زي ماحنا منقدرش نستعني عنك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تبوس مين ياعم ممنوع البوووس هناااااا
هاتسبني ملطوع يعني كده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه يوه جاتك ايه يابيتشر ههههههه

بت يارورو فييييينك
اوعي تكوني بتولعي الفحمة يابت ههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مالك يارورو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا زحلانة يابت وبفكر امشى من المنتدى ايه رايك *



​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا والنبي!!!!!!
خدوني معاكم بقي ، هو انا هقعد لوحدي هنا >_<


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزة تمشي ولا تتمشي اصلها تفرق



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عايزة تمشي ولا تتمشي اصلها تفرق
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*هى جت عليا يعنى ماهى دى الموضة يابت انتى معندكيش خلفية ولا ايه 
هههههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً علي التريقة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى جت عليا يعنى ماهى دى الموضة يابت انتى معندكيش خلفية ولا ايه
> هههههههههههه*


ههههههههه اصلا يابنتي محدش يقدر يتجرأ ويمشي من هوووون


E N D قال:


> شكراً علي التريقة


انت جيت من البلكونه امتي
وفكرت ولا لسه
ووصلت لأي ياكيمو طمنيييي


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هسيب المنتدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لأن كل شوية حد يقول انه هيسيب المنتدي و يرجع تاني

علشان كدة كنتوا بتتريقوا عليا

لأ انا مش زيهم , انا هسيب المنتدي

و اتريقوا عليا براحتكوا


انا اساساً بحب الهزار جداً
و كنت بعمل مقالب في اخواتي المزيفين

بس انتوا شيفين اني في حالة نفسية كويسة اني اقبل الهزار


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه العك الي انا بقوله ده بس

معلش انا اساسا متلخبط و تعبان

معلش انا اسف علي طول لساني

عدوها


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*بامانة احنا ما نقصد اى تريقة 
كل اللى بنعملوا ده علشان تطلع من الجو اللى انت فيه مش اكتر 
وبعتزر ليك يا كيمو سورى لو كنت ضايقتك من غير ما اقصد 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الي بعتذر

معلش انا مش في حالتي الطبيعية

اول مفوق من الصدمة هشوف انا نيلت كتبت ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا زعلتوا مني

معلش قدروه الي انا فيه

انا اسف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انا الي بعتذر
> 
> معلش انا مش في حالتي الطبيعية
> 
> اول مفوق من الصدمة هشوف انا نيلت كتبت ايه


عادي ياكييييييييييييييمو اغلط زي ماتحب واتلخبط علي كيفك
واحنا هنستحمل ومش هنشتكي ولا هنزعل ولا هنلومك
عارف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لانك اخونا ولاننا بنحبك بجد
ومفيش حد يحب حد ويزعل منه او يفكر يسيبه ويمشي ولا ايه ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

متزودوش عليا التعب و قلولي انكوا سامحتوني


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابنى سمحناك على ايه احنا مزعلناش منك ولا عمرنا هنزعل اصلا 
ياريت انت اللى متزعلش من هزارنا 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انتوا زعلتوا مني
> 
> معلش قدروه الي انا فيه
> 
> انا اسف


ياعععععععععم احلفلك عالمية تجمد اننا مش زعلانين منك بس زعلانين عليك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> متزودوش عليا التعب و قلولي انكوا سامحتوني


سمحتك سمحتك
سمحتك كتير
سمحتك سمحتك بقلبي الكبير
ومش غصب عني
ولا ضعف مني
ولكن لاني بحب بضميرر

وربنا مسمحينك ياصلاح


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طب صلولي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك 
وتفرح قلبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب صلولي


لا كدا اوفر
يعني نسامحك ونصليلك
شوية كمان هتقولي فطروني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك وتفرح قلبك يارب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:94:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالوا بقى هنا وحشتووووووووووووووووووووونى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو بياخود دوش و هينام علشان منمش


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و لايا معرفش فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و بوبو و مضونا اكيد جايين


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و انضملنا بيتول و رورو

عايزينهم يوافقو اننا نسميهم زينا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده
انت وبيسو بقيتوا تتفقوا من ورانا
ماشى هعديها المره دى
يارب لايا تقدر تفتح
المهم انت اخبارك ايه دلوقتى طمنى يا تاعبنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اه طبعاً لازم يوافقوا
ده شرط من شروط الجروب


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا و بيسو بقينا احسن من الأول


وحشتني أوي الدردشة

يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا كيمو
وحشتنا اوى

صح كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و انتي طيبة

بمناسبة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
النهارده ليلة رأس السنة القبطية
يعنى بكرة عيد النيروز
عندكم بلح


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه

بقلك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

قول يا حبيب اختك قول


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

امشى يا كيمو
انت مش كنت عايز تمشى
امشى احنا مش عايزينك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه سيبك من الكلام ده

بقلك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايون قول بجد بدل ماضربك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول ايه يا بنتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

قولى انتى هبله
ايه رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيي في ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

فى انك تقولى يا هبلة
ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مزاجى كده
فى اعتراض يا استاذ :act23:


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اعتراض علي ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلى انا اللى هقولك يا اهبل
كيمو انت مش مركز ليه النهارده
اوعى تكون بت..... من ورايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهم

بجد مش هزار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا كيمو انا بهزر اصلاً
متاخدش فى بالك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده بتعلقيني

طب انا هسيب المنتدي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا خلاص النهارده اتاكدت انك مش هتسيب المنتدى تانى
العب غيرها يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممم طب مفيش كلام بيني و بينك تاني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب اهون عليك يا كيمو متكلمنيش تانى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياد يا كيمو اوعى تكون زعلت صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

فين الواد 
اللي تلفونة مكسور
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااه ده انتي قلبك خفيف أوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انت هتفضحني

ها جبت الاتنين مليون تمن الموبيل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلى زعلته يا بيسو
وبعد كده مش تقولى ازيك الاول
ايه الناس دى
تتصالح مع بعض وتنسى اخواتها
مكانش العشم يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياد يا كيمو بطل تشتغلنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني محدش رحب بيا اية الحكاية​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موبايل ايه ده انشاء الله اللى بـ2 مليون
عايزة واحد انا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو احنا بنكلمك اهه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر

بيسوووووووووووووووووو جه يا جدعان

يا مرجبا يا مرحبا

بسو بيسو بيسووووووووووووووو


كويس كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا سارة متسلمليش  علي كيمو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موبيل اتش تي سي تشا تشا معفن


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه يا بيسو مش اسلملك على كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ب 2 مليون ليه
بيتكلم وحده


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انا بمليه و هو بيكتب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسلم علية براحتي 
واية موضوع الموبايل
بتقول علية معفن ممكن يسيبك ويمشي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص هات الاتنين مليون بسرعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده بقى
انتوا اتصالحتوا واتكبرتوا علينا
محدش هيعرف يكلمكم تانى ولا ايه

اخلع انا يا جودعان ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بعد اذنك يا بيسو
هات 4 مليون
انا عايزة اجيب موبايل جديد
اشمعنا الود كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يلي من هنا منغير مطرود


ده بيسو حبيب قلبي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بقى كده
ماشى يا كيمو
باى باى انا ماشية


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خوووووووووودي يا بت هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسب علي كلامك دي بردو اختنا الصغيرة ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رايحة فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هو دخول الكبانيه زي خروجه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا خلاص انا زعلت
باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اااااااااااه بتهزري

اصلي عارفك

متزعليش من اخوكي ابداً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده
هو انا معرفش اعمل فيك مقالب خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب على فكره انا زعلت
عشان انت بوظت المقلب اللى انا كنت مخططاله بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

البنت : هاي داد

الاب : قشطة يامزة

البنت : عايزاك في بروبليماية كدة

الاب : ارغي عاوزة اية

البنت : انا في واحد معايا في الحضانة بيحبني

الاب : هايل دا السن الطبيعي للحب

اية بقي المشكلة ؟ 

البنت : المشكلة اني مش عارفة اني بحبه ولا لأ ؟ 

الاب : ازاي

البنت : اصلة كل يوم يعزمني علي مصاصة وبيحاول يتقربلي

وبيجي يلعب معايا كل يوم بالمكعبات وكدة

بس انا مش حاسة من ناحيتة بحاجة

الاب : لية

البنت : المفروض لو بيحبني بجد يوصلني كل يوم بالعجلة بتاعتة بس هو مش بيعمل

كدة

الاب : امال بيعمل اية ؟ 

البنت : عايز يبين انة ولد كول يعني وبيقعد يعمل خمسات بيها وكدة ومطنشني

الاب : مطنشك ازاي ؟ 

البنت : مابيقوليش خدى لفة ولا اي حاجة من كلام الحب دة

بس برضة ساعات بيعبرلي عن شعورة

الاب : ازاي

البنت : هي عيد ميلادي اللي فات جابلي بامبرز هدية بس انا كنت فرحانة بية اوي

الاب : باية ؟ 

البنت : بالبامبرز طبعا

الاب : محاولتيش تخرجي معاه قبل كدة وتفهمية ؟ 

البنت : خرجنا مرة ورحنا جنينة الاطفال وكان بيمرجحني

الاب : الخسيس

البنت : لية بتقول كدة ؟ 

الاب : عشان مخدنيش معاكوا

البنت : بس انا لازم احسم الموضوع دة

الاب : هو دة الصح 

البنت : اوك باي بقي

الاب : رايحة فين

البنت : هاخد الرضعة وانام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايههههههههههههههههههههه
الماوهب اللي بتطلع فجاة دي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ايه رايك يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه

تققيم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياد يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انا مقيمتش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي يابت مش كبرتي علي البامبرز
اية الي بتقولية دة 
انا خدت مقلب زي ما قالت لارا 
عطتني رقمها وطلعت ولد
وكيمو 
كان مصدق كلامها ومش راضي يرن خايف لاطلع بنت وهو بيتكسف
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ماهو مش لازم الفعل
المهم النية
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا ده الحوار دار بينى وبين بابا ييجى من 30 سنة


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه 30 سنةيعني قبل متتولدي ب 10 سنين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى 
انا مصدقك يا تنط
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
لهو انت متعرفش
مش انا بقى عندى دلوقتى 60 سنة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ماشى
> انا مصدقك يا تنط
> ​



ربنا يخليك يا ابنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ..!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اه
بس بكره هكمل 90 سنة


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كل واحد يقول هينام امتي بسرعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عملتو عيد ميلاد 
لمينا ولا كلة انشغل الافلام 
بتاعتة المنتديات
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)
‏Sara jesus, ‏E N D+, ‏رمسيس ميلاد
افهم تيجى ازاى دى
فين الرابع بتاعنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فى حدو 12 : 1


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معملتش غير الموضوع اللى قلتلى عليه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو طبعا ياسارة بتبص علينا ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هي دايما تيجي متخفية ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اه قلتلى
اظهر وبان عليك الامان


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو

هتنام امتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت يا كيمو هتنام امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لما اعيد علي حبيب قلبي مينا 
وابعتلة تليفون كمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مانتي عارفة

مطبق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هتبعتله تليفون
وانا كمان عايزه تليفون


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هتنام دلوقتى يعنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نازل مشوار و جي كمان 20 دقيقةاجي الاقيكو صاحيين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالي بسرعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى اوعى تتاخر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هتبعتله تليفون
> وانا كمان عايزه تليفون


من عينيا يا اعظم اخت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلملى عنيك يا اخويا يا عسل انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هو فين موضوع مينا​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى دقيقة اجيبلك الرابط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هنا يا بيسو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239468


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت
يا احلي بيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت البيت يا احلى اخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

_*تصبحو علي خير بقي*_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده
واحد يقول انا الجيت
والتانى يقولى تصبح على خير

ماشى
وانت من اهله يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت من اهله يا بيسو

بقلك ايه يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

قول يا حبيب اختك قول


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

أقول ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ياد متعصبنيش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

قول جملة مفيدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جملة مفيدة ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انتي بتتعصبيييييييييييييييي اساساً

يا طيبة


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انتي صعيديا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اه صعيدية ونص فى اعتراض
وبعد كده قلت مليون مرة متقوليش طيبة دى بدل ماقتلك دلوقتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني لهجتك صعيدي

يعني ايوييه يا ابوووووي ايه الاخباااااااااااااااار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ايه اللى انت بتقوله ده
لا طبعاً
انا مع اللى بيكلمنى صعيدى العادى مش ايويييييه وابووووووووووووووووى
لا عادى المشكله فى حرف ال ج وال ق بكلمه صعيدى
واللى بيكلمنى بحراوى ماشى معاه برضه
ده انا معايا لغات عيب عليك
هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

محسساني انك بتتكلمي اسباني و ايطالياني يعني

يعني لهجتك زيي !!

عادية خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اه عاديه خالص مالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلك بتنصبي عليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بامانه مش بنصب
على فكره الاقصر الوحيده فى الصعيد اللى بيتكلموا عادى
عشان السياحة والحركات دى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طب و انتي بتتكلمي في التليفون

بتتكلمي عادي

ولا تجعري زيي ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعاً بتكلم عادى
كيمو انت بتجعر فالتليفون


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حمارررر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
متخافش ده العادى بتاع الولاد كلهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

لاحظي ان كلامك جارح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
لا اصلى من لما كنت صغيره
كان كل محد يشاورلى على اى ولد يقولى اسمه ايه ده
كنت بقوله حيوان


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

من ايام ما كنت وصغيره
كنت بقول على اى ولد حيوان


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص ولا حاجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش كان معاية تليفون


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
الحال من بعضه
هو انت كنت بتكلمنى وانا مش حاسه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا كيمو عامل اية 
انت لسة منمتش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا صحيت وفطرت كمان وشربت كوبيتين شاي 
وكمان شوية رايح الشغل 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ندااااااااااء الي بيتررررر
من فضلك افتح بروفايلك
عايزينك ضروري : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصدقى يابت كنت لسة هدخل اسأل عليه هنا 
ماله بيتر يا جودعان ايه اللى حصل 
انا عاوزة اعرف ايه اللى بيحصل هنا بالظبط هههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا جماعة انتو بتحرسوا البيوت محدش فيكم نام


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو الاتنين متجوش الا لما يبقي في مصيبة


صباح الخلر يا بيسو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة يارمسيس احنا مباحث امن المنتدي ههههههه

طيب شوفي بقا يارورو الولا ماله : (​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

صباحكم عسل اختي رورو 
واختي بتول كل سنة وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انتو الاتنين متجوش الا لما يبقي في مصيبة
> 
> 
> صباح الخلر يا بيسو


*يابنى اصل احنا حمامتين سلام 
بنيجى نهدى الجو ونمشى تانى هههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انتو الاتنين متجوش الا لما يبقي في مصيبة
> 
> 
> صباح الخلر يا بيسو


ايون احنا بتوع المصايب ههههههههه
ربنا مايجيب مصايب
وصباح الفل عليك انت ورمسيس


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الورد رمسيس 
وانت طيب 
ايوة احنا كائنات ليلية بتيجى بالليل *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو تخوفوا 
بعد كدة الواحد يعمل الف حساب معاكم انتو الاتنين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ماله الولا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> صباحكم عسل اختي رورو
> واختي بتول كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> ​


صباح الفل وانت طيب
مين معايا ممكن نتعرف


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انتو تخوفوا
> بعد كدة الواحد يعمل الف حساب معاكم انتو الاتنين
> ​


*ههههههههه ليه بس يا رمسيس ده احنا كائنات اليفة حتى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

علي كدة كيمو 
ميخوفش غير التليفون بتاعة بسسسسسسسسسسسس
ههههههه
وطيب 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت بتسألنا احنا يا كيمو هو مش صاخبك *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جدعان قلقتوني

ماله الزفت


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش صحبي


اخويا بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

و قافل الفيس بتاعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابنى قافل الرسايل وشكله زعلان من حاجة *
*احنا قولنا نيجى نسأل عليه هنا يمكن تعرفوا ماله *
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

و تليفونه مقفول و قاعد يعيط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صباح الفل وانت طيب
> مين معايا ممكن نتعرف


انا  ومعاي اتنين ملايكة
وربنا حارسنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت قفلتها فى وشنا ليه كدا يا كيمو 
كله مقفول مفيش حاجة مفتوحة خالص *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

متصدقوش الاخيرة ديه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا  ومعاي اتنين ملايكة
> وربنا حارسنا


تشرفنا:08:

ياجماعه ممكن يكون بيتر مش زعان من حد هنا خالص علي فكرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الزوار مقفول
الخاص مقفول
الفيس مقفول
الموبيل مقفول
باب الأوضة مقفول


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

تلاقيه زهقان مننا فقال يقفل شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يزيح همة ويفرح قلبه يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو انت بتهزرررر​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

تلاقي مفيش حاجة

انتوا قلقتوني و خلاص ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كله جد الا اخر اتنين

موبيله و باب اوضتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش تلاقيه زهقان شوية ودلوقتي يفك ويجي يتشاقي زي عوايده​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ياجماعة الواد تلاقية نايم 
انتوا بس بتحرسو المنتدي الليل كلة انا اطمنت دلوقت علي المنتدي انة مش هيتسرق بالليل


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شويا و هيخش يتشقلب و يقلب الموضوع ده مهرجان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ياجماعة الواد تلاقية نايم
> انتوا بس بتحرسو المنتدي الليل كلة انا اطمنت دلوقت علي المنتدي انة مش هيتسرق بالليل


يارب يكون بخير
وبالنسبة للمنتدي متقلقش عليه وراه رجاله


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقوا يا جماعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى ايه يا واد انت قلبى وقع فى رجليا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارب يكون بخير
> وبالنسبة للمنتدي متقلقش عليه وراه رجاله


تصدقي انا كدة زعلت 
انا افتكرتكم بنات انتي ومدام رورو طلعتو رجالة زي لارا
وبعدين الواحد بقي ميصدقش
غير لما يشوف بعنية زي توما
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة الحقو بسرعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

فية اية يا كيمو 
قلقتني
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> تصدقي انا كدة زعلت
> انا افتكرتكم بنات انتي ومدام رورو طلعتو رجالة زي لارا
> وبعدين الواحد بقي ميصدقش
> غير لما يشوف بعنية زي توما
> ههههههههههههه


مين توما ده
جوز جيري
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فية اية ياكيموو انطق:t26::t26:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعي تكون هتتأسف ياكيمو حاكم انا عارفاك هههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة ^_^ زهقان بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين توما ده
> جوز جيري
> 
> 
> ...


لا دكها توم 
وصديق جيري وعدة في نفس الوقت


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> مفيش حاجة ^_^ زهقان بس


*احياه النبى انت عاوز تضرب تصدق بقى *
:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت تعمليها وانا ابعتلك هدية من برة واللي تختارية بس 
اضربي مترحميش 
ووراكي بتول 
استمري
انا عايز اشوفة مضروب من البنات 
الواد غايظني من اول اول امبارح
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لا دكها توم
> وصديق جيري وعدة في نفس الوقت


دكها:99:
انت منين يارمسيس:t9:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احياه النبى انت عاوز تضرب تصدق بقى *
> :act23::act23::act23:


اديله علي دماغه يارورو متسيبهووووش ده نشف دمي بجد:t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههه بس كتر الضرب 
هيبقى على حسب الهدية 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص هردهالكوا بخبر حلو

انا بكلم بوبو ( بيتر ) ديلوقتي علي الفيس و هو كويس خالص مفهوش حاجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بس متضايق ان مفيش حد بيسأل عليه

فقفله و قال ان محدش بيكلمه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*اومال ايه كمية الحاجات المقفولة دى كلها 
اومال لو مكانش كويس كان قفل ايه تانى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من اسيوط  
بس دلوقت خارج مصر كلها
وان شاء الله هروح مصر في شهر 12
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*بت يابتول الحقينى كدا يمكن مقعش *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*تيجى بالسلامة يا رمسيس وتنور مصر كلها *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ياختي 
بس انا لاسف هاقفل الجهاز دلوقت علشان رايح الشغل 
معلش محدش يزعل 
مع السلامة 
ان شاء الرب وعشنا ميعادنا في 
الساعة 6
سلام يا احلى اخوات
الرب يحفظكم ويكون معاكم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا من اسيوط
> بس دلوقت خارج مصر كلها
> وان شاء الله هروح مصر في شهر 12
> ​


اجدع ناس صدقني
وترجع بلسلامة يارب

خد بقا سلي نفسك بالعبه دي ممكن
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3501556#post3501556


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ها  وقعتي ولا لسه يارورو ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ها  وقعتي ولا لسه يارورو ههههههه​


*انتى لسة فاكرة انا اغمن عليا وفوقت كمان هههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى لسة فاكرة انا اغمن عليا وفوقت كمان هههههههه
> *​


اصلي كنت بلعب اكس اوه يابت هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*وخسرتى ولا كسبتى يا موكوسة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وخسرتى ولا كسبتى يا موكوسة *​


وده سؤؤؤؤؤؤال
طبعا كسبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وده سؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> طبعا كسبتي


*مبرووووووووووك يابت 
جبتلك هدية يابت بمناسبة انك كسبتى 
مش خسارة فيكى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شالله يخليكي ياغاليه يارب : )
هو رمسيس وكيمو فين من بعد مابعتلهم لينك اللعبه اختفوا 
للدرجاتي عجبتهم هههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*رمسيس راح شغله 
وكيمو مش عارفة راح فين تلاقيه هنا ولا هناك ههههههه *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اممممممم
طيب مايمكن يكون هناك ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا هناااااااا 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بس حلوة فكرة الدردشة دي شبيها للمصطبة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايون يلا بينا يابت بقى 
علشان احنا احتلينا الموضوع بتاعهم 
لمى هدومنا ويلا على مصطبتنا هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا ياروحي
متنسيش الفرشة والمعجون من عالحوض
هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا ياروحي
> متنسيش الفرشة والمعجون من عالحوض
> هههههههه​


*هههههههههههه ومتنسيش الشامبو والبلسم دول مستوردين يابت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ومتنسيش بكر الشعر والبنس دول اهم حاجه ههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

O___o​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

منور يابيتشررررررررر
طمني عليك : )


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*نورت يا واد يا بيتشر 
تعالى روح هناك قولى على اللعبة مقلب ولا حكيكة 
ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

قولها يابيتشر المجنونة دي ههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

,,,,,,


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بنوركم 
انا الحمدلله تمام ،بس حبة خنقه وهاتروح لحالها

انا قولتلك يارورو في التقييم ، البسي نظاره بقي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هقوم اعمل كام سندوشت كدا تصبيره علي بال الفطار

حد عايز؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بنوركم
> انا الحمدلله تمام ،بس حبة خنقه وهاتروح لحالها
> 
> انا قولتلك يارورو في التقييم ، البسي نظاره بقي ​


يارب دايما كويسسسسس وعال العال يارب
وربنا يفرح قلبك 

قولتلها ايه في التقييم قر واعترف
وازاي تقيمها هي ومتقيمنيش وانا صاحبه الموضوع اساسا : (


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااه انا عن نفسي مش طماع

هاتي مية متين كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفيه يا رورو بقي اوف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ياااااااه انا عن نفسي مش طماع
> 
> هاتي مية متين كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا هقوم اعمل كام سندوشت كدا تصبيره علي بال الفطار
> 
> حد عايز؟​


*ايوة يابت انا عاوزة شندوشت جبنه 
وواحد مربى 
وواحد جبنة رومى 
وواحد جبنه شيدر 
وواحد عسل وطحينة 
على بال الفطار يادوب اصبر نفسى ههههههههه*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارب دايما كويسسسسس وعال العال يارب
> وربنا يفرح قلبك
> 
> قولتلها ايه في التقييم قر واعترف
> وازاي تقيمها هي ومتقيمنيش وانا صاحبه الموضوع اساسا : (



*وانتى مالك يابت دى اسرار حربية اللله 
مش هيقولك برضوا ههههههه
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رووروو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> شوفيه يا رورو بقي اوف


*رورو بقى اوف دى تبقى انا *
*




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة يابت انا عاوزة شندوشت جبنه
> وواحد مربى
> وواحد جبنة رومى
> وواحد جبنه شيدر
> ...


ده انتي عايزة كتناكي هو اللي يلمك يارورو ههههه
كل دي سدوشات ابت ليه فاتحه كانتشين
هو شندوشت واحد بس وبيض عيون كمان لو عجبك

وهيقولي عني هيقول يبس هه : (


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رووورووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعم يا كيمو*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

:ranting::ranting::a63::a63:

انتو مالكم انتو ، الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> :ranting::ranting::a63::a63:
> 
> انتو مالكم انتو ، الله


*جدع يا واد يا بيتشر ههههههههه *


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو رورو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا ياجماعه معايا
حاجه خفيفه علي ماقسم 



​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جدع يا واد يا بيتشر ههههههههه *



:81ls: اي خودعه يارورو :34ef:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انتوا كلوا الورده اللي في النص وسيبولي السندوشات ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> رورو رورو



*احياااااااااه النبى اتنين من شبرا اشتكوا من صوتى 
وانا عمالة اقول نعممممممممم 
وانت مش سامع هههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا ياجماعه معايا
> حاجه خفيفه علي ماقسم
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يابت شكلهم يفتح النفس 
انا جوعت تصدقى هههههههه *
*الاقيش عندك شندوشت همبربر *



!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> :81ls: اي خودعه يارورو :34ef:



*ميغسى يا بيتشر يخليك للغلابة يا واد ههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده سندوتشات برسيم مطحون


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

روووووووووورووووووووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>



*يابت الله يحرقك بجد جوعتينى وفتحتى نفسى على الاكل اتهدى بقى ههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يابت شكلهم يفتح النفس
> انا جوعت تصدقى هههههههه *
> *الاقيش عندك شندوشت همبربر *
> 
> ...


اي خودمة ياحبي
والهمبرجر الدفعه الجايه ههههههه


E N D قال:


> ايه ده سندوتشات برسيم مطحون


برسيم مطحون ايه يابني ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب حد يرد على كيمو ويقوله نعم غيرى 
يمكن يسمعه هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو رورو رورو
انتي بؤك كبير ولا صغير ؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو رورو رورو مش بتردي عليا ليه اهئ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو رورو رورو
> انتي بؤك كبير ولا صغير ؟​





وانتي هيفرق معاكي في ايه يعني ، ^__^:gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو رورو رورو
> انتي بؤك كبير ولا صغير ؟​


*على اساس انك مش عارفة يعنى يابت *




E N D قال:


> رورو رورو رورو مش بتردي عليا ليه اهئ


*كيمو انا غيرت اسمى ههههههههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> وانتي هيفرق معاكي في ايه يعني ، ^__^:gy0000:





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على اساس انك مش عارفة يعنى يابت *
> 
> 
> 
> *كيمو انا غيرت اسمى ههههههههههههه *


لا ياجماعه متفهمونيش صح
اصل السندوتش الهمبرجر اللي هبعته لرورو ممحتاج بوء اسسسسد عشان كدا بسأل 





غلطش انا ههههههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو علشان خطري ردي عليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياجماعه متفهمونيش صح
> اصل السندوتش الهمبرجر اللي هبعته لرورو ممحتاج بوء اسسسسد عشان كدا بسأل
> 
> 
> ...



*يا نهااااااااااااارك فحلقى يابت 
ده عاوز بوق السيد قشطة يا دوب علشان يحوق معاه ههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا نهااااااااااااارك فحلقى يابت
> ده عاوز بوق السيد قشطة يا دوب علشان يحوق معاه ههههههههههه*


مانا عشان كدا بسألك يابت هههههههههههههههه
يلا صحتين علي قلب سيد قصدي علي قلبك ههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عاوز من دا يا تووته :36_1_38:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابت مش عارفة اركز فى الموضوع وانا عاوزة موضوع موضوع مش اى كلام 
انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى عاملة ازاى 
سبونى اركز بقى هههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا عاوز من دا يا تووته :36_1_38:


*مش خسارة فيك يا واد يا بيتشر 
تستاهله كله يلا بالهنا والشفا يا واد مد ايدك متتكسفش 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا عاوز من دا يا تووته :36_1_38:


انت بالذات ياللي افشيت سري لالالالالالالالالا انسي بس هه : (


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت مش عارفة اركز فى الموضوع وانا عاوزة موضوع موضوع مش اى كلام
> انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى عاملة ازاى
> سبونى اركز بقى هههههههههه*​


يابنتي خلاص المسامح كريم:heat:
طيب ابوس الجدم وافدي الندم علي غلطتي يارورو:08::08:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت مش عارفة اركز فى الموضوع وانا عاوزة موضوع موضوع مش اى كلام
> انتى عارفة غلاوتك عندى عاملة ازاى
> سبونى اركز بقى هههههههههه*​



ركز يامعلم:146ec:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابدااااااااااا يا بتول لن انسى لكى هذا الموقف 
هو الواد كيمو راح فين ملوش حس ولا خير 
عمال يقول يا رورو 
وانا ارد وهو ولا هو هنا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ركز يامعلم:146ec:


يابني متخلنيش احطك في دماغي انت مش قدي:t26::t26:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ابدااااااااااا يا بتول لن انسى لكى هذا الموقف
> هو الواد كيمو راح فين ملوش حس ولا خير
> عمال يقول يا رورو
> وانا ارد وهو ولا هو هنا
> *​


خلاص خلاص امشي يامقلب
خلاص بقا يابيبي انسي الله:08:

الواد كيمو شكله اتخرع من المقلب هههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت بالذات ياللي افشيت سري لالالالالالالالالا انسي بس هه : (
> 
> يابنتي خلاص المسامح كريم:heat:
> طيب ابوس الجدم وافدي الندم علي غلطتي يارورو:08::08:



:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو رورو رورو رورو


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو انا زهقان أوي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> رورو انا زهقان أوي




 احنا موجدين ع فكررره ياكابتن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


عيط من هنا لحد هناك ولا هيتهزلي شعره بس هه : (

البت رورو غطست فييييييين 
ياخوفي لتكون عملتها المجنونة دي:w00t::w00t:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه شكله بتعمل الموضوع ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنام تصبحو علي خير

اه ياريت كل واحدة كدة بالزوق تختار اسم تريقة انقسها زينا

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه شكله بتعمل الموضوع ^_^


طيب لو راجله تعملها ههههههههههه


E N D قال:


> انا هنام تصبحو علي خير
> 
> اه ياريت كل واحدة كدة بالزوق تختار اسم تريقة انقسها زينا
> 
> تصبحو علي خير


وانت من اهل الخير ياكيمووووو

وانت اللي سميني زي مايعجبك بقا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هقوم اصحي اخويا عشان يروح الشغل : )

ربنا معاكي يارورو هههههههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله ياكيمو ^_^

انا بقول للحجه دي ياتوته ^_^

مش عارف بقي حلو ولا وحش


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا ولاد روحوا شوفوا توته وهى متشردة *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3501686#post3501686​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*بتعيطى ليه يا حبى فى حاجة 
حد كلمك قوليلى عليه وانا ابوسهولك اللى عمل فيكى كدا ههههههه 
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مصدع اجودعان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لا ابدا محدش كلمني ولا شردني ولا عمل ايوتها حاجة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا مصدع اجودعان


ده ذنبببببببببببببببببي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ابدا محدش كلمني ولا شردني ولا عمل ايوتها حاجة


*ههههههههههههه 
ده انتى بكرة هتنزلى فى الصفحة الاول 
فى جرايد المنتدى اقرا الخبر اقرا الخبر 
تشرد بتول تشرد بتول 
رورو بتشرد بتول هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ده انتى بكرة هتنزلى فى الصفحة الاول
> فى جرايد المنتدى اقرا الخبر اقرا الخبر
> تشرد بتول تشرد بتول
> رورو بتشرد بتول هههههههه *​


هههههههههه 
طيب بعد بكرة هنزلك انتي وبيتشر في صفحة الحوادث اما اقتلكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> طيب بعد بكرة هنزلك انتي وبيتشر في صفحة الحوادث اما اقتلكم



*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
المهم انى شردتك قبل ما اموت دلوقتى اقدر اموت مرتاحة هههههه 
يلا تصبحى على خير يوووووه صباح الخير بقى هههههه 
ولا اقولك تصبحى متشردة يا قلبى 30:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم انى شردتك قبل ما اموت دلوقتى اقدر اموت مرتاحة هههههه
> يلا تصبحى على خير يوووووه صباح الخير بقى هههههه
> ولا اقولك تصبحى متشردة يا قلبى 30:*


بعد الشر عليكي يابت متقوليش كدا تاني

قولي اللي علي كيفك ما الليله ليتك يامعلم
ومن حق الكبير يتشرد ههههههههههه

وانتي من اهل الخير يامشرداااااااااااني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)

احـم احــم ، وانت مش هتنام ياحنفي؟ ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ماتروح نام بدل مانت عمال تتاوب كدا


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح \ مساء الخير

معلش انا مش في البيت ديلوقتي

صهرتنا مع بعض انشأله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الو الو واحد اتنين تلاتة اربعة حوووووووووول

حد معاية علي الخط


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

حد من الكائنات اليلية هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

طب طالما محدش صاحي

انا هقرا شويت في القصص الي عندي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نحن هناااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

خلينا علي الفيس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

طوويب


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو
عامل اية 
ياحبيب قلبي 
انت فين بقالي ساعة بدور عليك 
في المنتدى شارع شارع وحارة حارة 
وزنقة زنقة 
فين انت ياد يا كيمو
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اه يا بيسو


----------



## هادي المصري (12 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم اليقين


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنام

تصبحوا علي خير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية دا ؟
انت دخلت تنام
تصبح على نور المسيح يابطوط
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا
شفتى شكله الود كيمو هيعدل نومه
ويصحى زيينا بدرى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة اصلى انا قولتله انه وحشنى وعاوزة اكلمه فقالى حاضر هظبط نومى
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

كنتى فين من زمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه كنت بعرف افتح بليل بس دلوقتى لالالا
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا معلش
تبقى عربية وكمبيوتر حرام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتلمى يابت 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا اوختشى
اوعى تنادى حد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا هو دخل ينام شوية عشان يسهر بليل على الفيس ومع خطيبته ع الفيس
كتهم نيلة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

احم احم
طاب متسلميليش عليه
اوعى تنسي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاضر هسلم ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير يا ولاد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيسو بيسو بيسو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مين البت الحلوة دي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء النور يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفه يا بت يا لارا لو سلمتى عليه
هجيبك من شعرك الطويل اللى غايظنى ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لية انتي مش شايفاها ولا اية 
دي عاملة قصت رجل الديك 
مفيهاش شعر
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت يا لارا انتي فين بادور عليكى 
انتي فين 
بعد كدة 
مش هكلمك 
انا زحلت خلاص مش بتردي لية
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اهو اهووووووووو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش شايفك 
ركبت سماعة ورضة مش شايفك انتي مشيتي ولا اية
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني اروح انام 
محدش بيرد 
لية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا بيسو انا موجوده
بس لايا شكلها قامت
بس قولى الاول انت معاك شغل بكره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معنديش اجازات خالص 
وعلي لافكرة شغل بكرة هصورة 
وقولي اية رايك
بس مش هيبقي كامل 
انا شكي مش خريج تجارة شكلي خريج فنون حلوة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
حلوه فنون حلوه دى
بس بجد فنان
ومستنيه اشوف الصور
بس خلاص كفاية كده عليك وادخل نام عشان متتعبش بكره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*امرك يا ستي 
تصبحي علي خير
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بختكوا

عمال تدردشو

و انا ملطوع طول اليل مع بوبو الي هبلني ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تم مسح الرسالة من قبل صاحبها علشان لارا متضربش


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

و ديه كمان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

زباح الخير : )​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

زبح النور يا قاتلة الطموح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه لبسني تهمة بقا عالزبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي انه محزلش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انه محزلش هههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

قووووووولي


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولك ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هنلعب بقا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه

بقلك ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي رائيك في توقيعي الجيد: )


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هو مفيش تقييم للتوقيع ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ز ه ق ا ن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مفيش ياخفه
وانا ازهق منك : (​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اتصرفي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*سامو عليكو *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

عاكو مسلام

بقلك ايه يا رارا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعمين *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعممممممممممممم*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رورو


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

توتااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابنى احنا بنرد عليك شكلك بتستهبل صح *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

صح هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب تصدق انك عاوز تضرب بقى *




​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي كل ده انتي بغتت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

خيررر مين بينادم عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لألأ بغتت علي رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب بطل غتاتة يا واد انت بدل ما تضرب *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*رورو طفشت من المنتدى كله 
بسببك ومش راجعة تانى 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه رسالة للي هيجيوا الصبح ( لارا , سارة ... )

انا هنام الساعة 7 شوية

و هصحي منغير منبه

يعني لو اتأخرت شوية عادي


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو و و واثقة

هو محدش بيزعقلكو في البيت علي قلبة اليوم ديه !!


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه مين دول اللى يزعقولنا يابنى انت 
روح نام بدل ما تضرب اجرى ههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ده الحج مظبتني شتايم


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ده الحج مظبتني شتايم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب قوم نام يابنى *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الو ايوة
مين معايا علي الخط


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الو ايوة
مين معايا علي الخط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا انا لارا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا مين احنا هنهزر علي الصبح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوبس العنب
الواد جاله ظاهيمر
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ظهايمر

الله يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اة تصدق
الله يخربيته
ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمه ساهيمر يا هبلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
فعلاً الله يخربيت التعليم المجانى
يا عبيط يا مجنونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ياواد انا لسة جاي من الشغل 
فية اية 
قلي الاخبار اية 
واية اللي مزعلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انت هتزعلني ليه يا عم الحج

انا زهقان بس

و انتوا جيتوا

يعني خلاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مانت لسة صاحي يا عم المخرج
انا مجرد ارتست
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك
اضحك 
ميهمكش حاجة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مش بتهزر !!!

معلش مش فاهم فهمي علي قدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يوة واضح 
انة اصغر منك شوية مش علي كدك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ينهار اسود

مش فاااااااااهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اية الحكاية انت صعيدي ياد


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ انا غبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

غبي وصديق صعيدي يبقي الكلام ارتاح يا معلم 
حط خيبتك علي خيبتي وتعالي نلطم سوا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

فهمني و انا الطم معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نفسي مش فاهم  علشان كدة بالطم
وبعيط


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا اختيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يامصيبتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا خراشششششششششششششششي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لية بتتصنط يا كوكو


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

كوكو مين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا عاملة اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتكلم عفاريت ولا ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ازيك ياببسو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم بيبصوا علينا يمشوا مش عارف اية الحكاية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*^______________^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فين يا موكوسة 
وحشتيني


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الموكوسة دخلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو فين يا لرا وكيمو رحتوا فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اتعملت حاجة جديدة ياجماعة
ان محدش يزعل على حد بعد كدة
وان بكرة ربنا يعوضك بالاحسن منه
اصل فى ناس تتديهم عينك
يدوك على دماغك
وكمان هما اللى يطولوا لسانهم ويقولوا اننا بنرمى نفسنا عليهم
وعجبى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مظبوت يا لايا

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة من مرام انتي كلامك مية مية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الناس كلهم مش زي بعض فية اللي بيهتم وفيىة اللي بيسخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش واخد منها حاجة يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا اغلبية الناس كلها كدة
ناس تتديها عينك تتطمع فى حواجبك
ع راى المثل
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا ميخصوناش اللي بيسخر من كلامنا
كانهم مقالوش حاجة احنا اخوات ومش من اي مشكة نزعل الكل مننا علشان خاطر واحد عايز كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع الحوار الشيق ده ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا انتي روحتي فين 
هزعل منك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو هي عندها ظروف 

لو مجتش اعذرها ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى ياعم المهم ماكم محبطين بالجروب بتاعنا 
انا عندي تاملات 
عن يوسف والابن الضال 
وكتيير 
من بين السطور ومش فاضي اكتبهم 
وكمان لقاءات مع الشخصيات الكتابية 
وكمان نكت وكمان امثال 
ومننساش قسم الطبيخ بتاع بتول 
وكمان انا اعملكم حاجات بس المشكلة اليومين دول انا باجي متاخر من الشغل 
وباجي مرهق خالص وعندي شغل كتير اوي اوي 
علشان كدة انا مشغول وغرقان لشوشى 
وشغل ديكورات لازم اعملهم بنفسي 
انا قلتلك بالعلم بالشئ 
علشان متقولوش 
اني مقصر
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لالا حتة احنا لسة مظبتناش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني اية مظبتناش دي 
انا مش فاهمها كويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

لسة مش عارفين هنعمل المواضيع ازاي و في انهي اقسام و كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

نعمل قسم للمواضيع في نفس الجروب ممكن ينفع ولا لآة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممم لأ

بص راجع الموضوع الي عمله

و شوف رورو و واثقة قالوا ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا راجعتة 
وكان ردي عليك  
اني مش فاضي اكتب
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طب هنعمل الافكار ازاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هنكتب الموضوع 
اي موضوع 
والعنوان بتاعة جروب بتاعنا واسم كاتبة 
والكل من ىاعضاء الجروب يقيمة 
والمشاركات بتاعتة وبعد كدة ننتقل لموضوع تاني وهكزا 
لما الادارة تدينا مكان مختص بالجروب 
وواضح علشان المشاركين يشاركوا بارائهم 
ومينفعش كمان حد خارج الجروب يكتب موضوع باسمة لازم يكون لينا الاحقية في دة 
بلغ الادارة وقول اية رائيها 
وبعد كدة نبدأ
اية رائيك يا برنس؟
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تقدر تقولها انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف اقول لمين ولا ابعت رسالة ازاي 
انا لسة مش فاهم المنتدي 
انا لسة جديد 
محدش متعرف عليا اصلا
قولي اعمل اية وانا انفز فورا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

_*مساء النور عليكي يا قمر *_​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مسااااااااااء الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا مش عارف اقول لمين ولا ابعت رسالة ازاي
> انا لسة مش فاهم المنتدي
> انا لسة جديد
> محدش متعرف عليا اصلا
> ...





عارف ماي روك !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة مالة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هو ده الادارة

ابعتله رسالة خاصة زي مبتبعت لأي حد

و قله في علي الي انت عايزه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى الصور يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تااااني يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد فعلاً جايين فى وقتهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

_*ايوة ياعم 
اني اتوجع 
اصل رجلي اتعورت اليوم 
يعني ما اقولش
*_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

سلامتك يا بيسو
مش تاخد بالك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد للة بسيط متخافوش





​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بتحس بينا يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا يا كيمو 
انتو ا 
حتة مني 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت احلي اخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)

_*تصبحوا علي خير
يا احبائي واخوتي في المسيح
*_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت من اهله يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

زباح الخير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه يلا بينا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

فين انتي يا موكوسة 
رودي صوتي اتنبح
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ما تدحكينى معاكي 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو عامل ايه

ايه يا موكوسة بتضحكي علي ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل سنانى بتوجعنى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا لارا
دول اصحابي اللي هنا 
الواد الاقرع دة حبيبي وبتاع ىكمبيوتلر وكل يوم نتخانق سوا 
في المحل او في الكنيسة 
ههههههههههه




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو انت عامل اية يا حبيبي ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لارا لارا
> دول اصحابي اللي هنا
> الواد الاقرع دة حبيبي وبتاع ىكمبيوتلر وكل يوم نتخانق سوا
> في المحل او في الكنيسة
> ...





انت فيهُم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لالا
انا مش فيهم انت عايز تشوفني ؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالة علي الخاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نازل رايح مشوار للمطرية علشان كلبتي

اشوفكم بليل

بااااااااي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الو

حد موجود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا صرصور عملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

عايشه لسه ممتش
انت عامل ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليكي

قفلة الخاص و الزوار ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو
انا بجد تعبانه ومش قادره اتكلم حتى مع نفسى
انا قلت ارد عليك دلوقتى واتكلم معاك شوية لحد محد ييجى عشان متقعدش وحدك
وهسيبك بعد كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانة

مالك

في جديد حصل ولا ايه

اكيد تعبانة من التفكير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد تعبانه من التفكير
بس خلاص متقلقش
انا قررت النهارده لازم افهم كل حاجه
يعنى النهارده هيتحدد مصيرى
موت ولا حياة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حياة اكيد

بس طمنيني  ايه الي هيحصل

اتفقنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفقنا
اول مهعرف هقولك

سيبك منى دلوقتى
قلى انت اخبارك ايه
ومالها كلبتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

كلبتي كانت عند واحد قريبي في المطرية

بتكمل بقيت تطعيمتها

بقالها هناك 3 ايام

و لسة جايبها من وية

21 محطة واقف رايح

21 محطة واقف و ايلها راجع


بتشسلم عليكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

سلملى عليها كتير
مش ناوى تطعمها عندى هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اجيبها محافظة ***** علشان اطعمها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انا غلطانه
دى كانت هتاخد البركة اصلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش علي التأخير

و السبب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239757


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد يا كيمو مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى
ومش قادره اعبرلك عن فرحتى دلوقتى انك حاسس بيا وعايز تساعدنى
بجد انت احلى اخ فالدنيا كلها


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

و انتي اجمل اخت ( حزينة ) في الدنيا

ربنا معاكي يا اُختي يا حبيبتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معانا كلنا يا اخويا يا حبيبى
يارب يا كيمو يكون النهارده اخر يوم احزن فيه
تعرف انا رغم انى خايفة اوى
بس حاسة ان ربنا مش هيكسفنى وهيقف جمبى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد طبعاً

اعملي الي في بالك

و متخافيش

اه كنت هنسي

افتحي الزوار

و اكتبي في الحالة 

انك مش قادرة تتكلمي مع حد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى اخلى الزوار مفتوح


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة و تكتبي في الحالة انك مش قادرة تتكلمي مع حد تعرفي ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بص هو انا فتحت الزوار
بس ازاى اكتب فالحالة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ادخلي ملفك الشخصي


ادخلي علي كلمة " معلومات عني "

انزلي قبل التوقيع عند الحالة

اكتبي فيها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

سواني هشوف كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى مستنياك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اللللله ينور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

البركة فيك يا اخويا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يا عسل

انتي مش زهقانة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقانة اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش لاقي اجة اعمليهيهيهيهيهيهيهههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا انا وزهقانة اوى
وعايزه اشغل نفسى باى حاجه
ومش عارفه اعمل ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالي نفكر في حاجة نعملها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب فكر انت
عشان انا مش قادره افكر فحاجه دلوقتى خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممممممممممم

اسأليني و اسألك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مع انى مش بعرف اجيب اساله اوى
بس ماشى
ابتدى انت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممم

لون عنيكي ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم الاحراج ده
بنى

انا كنت فمره قلتلك طولك قد ايه مقولتليش
طولك كام سم


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف

تقريباً 175 

مش فاكر اوي

نفس السؤال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا 160
يعنى انت اطول منى 15 سم
كله كعب وابقى فى طولك

طاب قلى انت لون عيونك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف

تقريباً 175 

مش فاكر اوي

نفس السؤال


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ده الميزة الوحيدة في شكلي الي مخلياني وسيم

اخضر عسلي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مممم لون شعرك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اخضر ولا عسلى
لون شعرى بنى 

نفسه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اخضر فاتح شوية جايب علي عسلي

كان نفسي يبقي ازرق

كنت ابقي اجنبي

تتوقي لونه ايه

بنفسجي

اسود اكيد

لبسة ايه ديلوقتي مع الالوان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

احم احم اسود بعيد عنك
وانت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تي شيرت اسود و بنطلون جينس ازرق غامق

بتلبس نظارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيييييييييييييد
النظارة دى حبيبتى
وانت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ طبعاً

و انا بت

بتاكلي كام وجبة في اليوم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده هو مفيش غير البنات اللى بتلبس نظارات ولا ايه
غالباً 1 وساعات لما ماما تقعد تغلس عليا بيبقوا 2

وانت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

وجبات مين يا اما

انا لما اجوع افتح التلاجة و الي ايدي تيجي عليه اكله

بس كدة

انا عمال اسأل و انتي تنصبي و تقولي نفس السؤال

اسألي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كده بس زعلتنى
طيب استنى افكر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بتحب فلافى اكتر ولا تومى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ده سؤال

فلافي طبعاً

نفس السؤال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تومى طبعاً
وطالما انت بتحب فلافى اكتر
مش عايز تجيبلى تومى ليه

مسموح ليك كولد يعنى تقعد لغاية كام بره البيت ( عيزاك تغيظنى وتقهرنى )


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مسموح من الساعة 12 بليل لحد الساعة 12 بليل

اكتر من كدة لأ ^_^

انتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*واد ياكيمو هتيجى بكرة الساعة 9 الصبح
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هو اخرى خالص ولو كنت مضطره يعنى 10:00 
بس 10:01 هيبقى فى كلام تانى

استنى لارا جات خليها تسال معانا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هظبت المنبه الساعة 9

علبال مفوق كدة هتكون بقت 9 و خمس دقائق

اصلي عندي مشوار الساعة 12


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى قشطة يابرنس انت تعال الساعة 9 وامشى الساعة 12
وانا كمان لازم اقوم الساعة 12
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لاراااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعم ياكيمو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ادخلي هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239757


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*شاركت فيه
بس انا مش هسيب سارة غير لما احط التاتش بتاعى فى موضعها ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هي سكتت كدة ليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة تلاقى النت هنج
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

او ...


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا كيمو او ..................
انا مبسوطة اوى ومش مصدقة نفسى
انا بحبك يا كيمو بحبك يا لارا بحبكم كلكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرحكة كمان و كمان

ايه الي حصل بقي يا عسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابختك ياسوسة هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
هنقر بقى
يابت ده انا كنت هموت اصلا لو حاجه تانى حصلت
طاب اسالى كيمو قوليله تتوقع لو كان حصل العكس ايه اللى كان هيحصلى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فرحان أوي يا جماعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانت فرحان لية ياكيمو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان نصيحتي جابت الفرخة ديه 

احم احم

قصدي الفرحة ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه
انا بقى زعلانة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد يا كيمو انا بحبك يا احلى اخ فالدنيا انت والبت لايا المجنونة والود بيسو كمان بحبكوا اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلانة ليه يا بت يا لايا
مش تفرحيلى يا مجنونة انتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوة ياعم مبسوطة
وانا اللى قاعدة مش طايقة نفسى ونفسى اجيب جاز اولع فى روحى هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياهبلة انا فرحنالك
لانه طلع راجل بجد
انا زعلانة ع نفسى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لييييييييييه

غيرت يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اللى دماغى هتتفرتك لدرجة ان النهاردة ماما قالتلى انتى حمارة يابت ؟
ماتسوقى براحة احسن انزل اركب تاكسى
روحت وقفتها ع جنب وقولتلها انزلى يلا
وانا هبقى اجى كمان شوية المستشفى
قالتلى انتى اتهبلتى ؟
قولتلها اة انزلى يلا ياحجة 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يابت انتى متسوقيش عربيات تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الي هبلك النهاردة

مهو كل يوم بهبلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا هبل عن هبل يفرق
الايام اللى فاتت هبل لانى فرحانة
لكن اليومين دول هبل لانى زعلانة
انا اصلا روحتلها المستشفى بعدها بساعتين وكنت قافلة الموبايل وهى فضلت ترن لما قالت ياكفا ياعينى 
ولما روحت المستشفى راحت نور قالتلها اهى شرفت اهى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239757 ايه الي يزعل في كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

سوري الينك جه منغير قصدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا هقوم احسن بابا بيزعق
بكرة الساعة 9 الصبح
هكون هنا
باى صلوا ليا
بحبكم اوى يامقاطيع ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة مقاطيع ديه

سلام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

احلى بوكية ورد لاحلى اخ فالدنيا وبجد ده اقل حاجه اقدر اشكرك بيها


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ايه مقاطيع ديه

شتيمة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هو على حد علمى انها هزإتنا
بس مش متاكده بصراحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تقييم ( في نييتي علشان مبيعملش من الموب )


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ده ليكى يا بت يا لايا عشان متزعليش وعشان تمسكية يوم مافرح فيكى
يووووووووووه قصدى افرح بيكى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم النية يا كيمو
ههههههههههههههه
وصل متخافش


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بكرة الساعة 9 تومام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ممكن اجى على 10 او 10:30
على حسب مالقداس يخلص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انت هتدخل تنام دلوقتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بس انا عندي مشوار الساعة 12 بكرة فكل متصحي بدري اكتر كل منع مع بعض اكتر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هحاول اول ميخلص القداس اجى على طول ومش اتاخر
قولى ايه رايك فالتغييرات


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل

كنت هقولك غيريها

بس انتي قمتي بالواجب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بحس بيك انا يا كيمو
كنت حاسة انك هتقولى اغيرهم
قلت اعملك أنا مفجأة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبت اخوكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عطشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بس كدة

اتفضلي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه الاغراء ده
اصلى هتناول بكره
بس مش مهم سيبهم لغاية ماجى ابقى اشربهم
بس اوعى تخلى حد يشربهم لغاية ماجى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هشربهم

بعد ازنك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده يا كيمو
جايبهم وباصص فيهم
بس يالله معلش اشربهملى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده

لأ عينك فيهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
لا مش عينى فيهم
ما انت هتشربهملى
انا هغمض عينى لغاية متشرب ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

طب غمضي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اهه غمضت عينى

شربت ولا لسه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لسة غمضي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاويص


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لسسسسسسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاوييييييييييييييييييييييص


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

للسسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ده كله
امال لو كنت بتشرب كولا كنت هتاخد قد ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

غمضي يا بت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

غمضت اهه
:36_1_6::36_1_6::36_1_6:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بقولك ايه يا كيمو
انا دلوقتى عايزة :36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:
عشان اقدر اصحى عشان القداس
وانت كمان روح نام عشان تقدر تصحى الساعة 9


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> بقولك ايه يا كيمو
> انا دلوقتى عايزة :36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:
> عشان اقدر اصحى عشان القداس
> وانت كمان روح نام عشان تقدر تصحى الساعة 9



انتي بتروحي قداس كل يوم ؟![/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بروح كل يوم جمعة وأحد وأربعاء


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف

طب هاكل و انام

بوبو

الواد الي انا خليته يلعن اليوم الي قالي فيه ان عنده فيس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا كيمو
هههههههههههههه
حرام عليك تاعب الواد ليه
طاب اسيبكم انا بقى
Happy Dreams


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه العنه ليه ياعم 

انا قافله عشان مش لاقي حد فاتح عندي بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفت بقي انك بتعتبرني هوا

بتقول ملقتش حد فاتح

امال انا كنت بعمل ايه

مش كنت عمال اغلس عليك سعتها

حصل ولا تنكر


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه ما انت سكت ، طب استني هفتح اهو ^،^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه انت مزهقتش من الرخامة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تزبحو علي غير الزاعة ادنين


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الساعة اربعة و لسة مسيبتش الموبيل

 ﻫﺎﺟﻲ 10 ﻣﺶ 9 ﻣﺎﺷﻲ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا ولاد​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل يابابا ^،،^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخيييييييير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الفل ياعسل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اول مرة اصحي الساعة 9 و نص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مبسوطة اوى انك جيت
ربنا يعلم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا مبسوط اكتر انك غيرتي الصورة الرمزية
ربنا يعلم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههه لسة هغيرها اصلى بشوف صور حلوة للبت بيلا بتعات فيلم توايلايت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممم شوفي

بس افضيلي بقي

انا صاحي مأريف

و ماما شغالة شتايم

يعني بصي

يلي هزري 

علشان افرفش شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ياحبيب اختك
بس هى بتشتمك لية ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان نمت امبارح و سيبت كل انوار الشقة مولعة

عملت فرح يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه ماهو انا بعمل كدا
رد ع الخاص ماتفحضحناش ع الزوار ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد ابت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بتضحكي علي ايه يا هبلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصل ماما بتقوالى يابت الهبلة
قولتلها ماهى بنتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلاً توقيعك ينطبق عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ياراجل بجد ؟
ماهو اخواتى بيقولوا عليا كدة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

و هما اخواتك شافو توقيعك ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين عليكم يا حبايبى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو انا بورى الى اخواتى كل حاجة ياكيمو كونو
ازيك ياساية
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا
انتوا ازيكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كويسة
بس مشهيصة هههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
ربنا يشهيصك كمان وكمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مش انا قولت لاخويا انك قولتى انه عسل
قالى ربنا يخليها 
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بجد
طاب كويس خفت لحسن ييجى يضربنى
بس عارفه يا بت لو قلتيله حاجه تانى هقتلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه لا اصلا دا انا قولتله وهو نازل
راح وقف وقالى سارة مين
قولتله سارة اللى شتمتك قبل كدة وانت قاعد معايا
قالى ااااااااااااااااااااااة
قالى قالت اية بقى ؟
قولته قالت انك عسل
راح ضحك وقالى ربنا يخليها
وقالى اقفلى الباب بالمفتاح ياكلبة ويلا
وبس
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

طمنتينى ربنا يطمن قلبك
عارفه لو عرفت كده بس انك جيبتى سيرتى عندك فالبيت
يومك مش هيفوت معايا
هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعنى هجيب سيرة سنوايت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لا هتجيبى صورة ريبونزل

هو الود كيمو راح فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسكتى لما دخلت ع نور امبارح المستشفى لقيتها مشغلة اغنية هاتى بوسة يابت
للنونو الصغير
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا فصلت من الضحك
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيتهيألى لو خالد كان شاف المنظر ده كان هيغير رأيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ماهى كانت قاعد تلاعب النونو وهى مشغلة الاغنية
قولتلها اية دا ياهبلة ؟
قالتلى مش راضى يدينى بوسة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعديها قالتلى هاتى موبايلك
قولتلها لية
قالتلى هاتى اشغل اغنية الدنيا زى المرجحية يمكن يمكن يدينى بوسة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مسخره نور دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشوفتيهاش انتى فى اليوم اللى عملته عشان الخطوبة بتاعتها
والاغانى والرقص
كانت ماما جاية معايا
قالتلى راقصين وربنا ههههههههههههههههههه
وقالت لنور انتى مش محتاجة تجيبى رقاصة يوم الفرح
انتى وبنتى هتقوموا بالواجب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان هاجى اشارككم
بس اوعوا متعزمونيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعالى يااختشى عشان تكمل هههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
تمام يا قمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة تعالى بقى احكيلك حاجةع الخاص
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ديلوقتي في الكنيسة

اشوفكم بليل

ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ضربت حتت مشوار


من اسلاعة 12 لحد ديلوقتي علي رجلية

انا اسة جاي

و هنااااااااام

علشان اصحي بدري

و ادردش معاكو

تصبحوا هلي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لية وانا مستنيك 
اغوعي تمشى انا هزعل
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد امبارح نايم 4 الفجر

و صاحي 9

و نزلت 12

و لسة جاي من 5 دقائق

يعني مفييش حيل يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ما انتو بتنيموني الساعة 12 
وباصحي الساعة 4
وبشتغل في الشمس لغاية ماتغيب 
وانا مبسوط 
لية بتحب مصلحتك بس 
قولي عملت اية النهاردة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بحب مصلحتي بس !!!

طلعت علي الكنيسة الصبح اعدت شوية و بعدين طلعت علي حلوان لواحد صحبي

فلنا نلف اكتر من اربع ساعات

و في الاخر اخدنا ميكروبس و رجعنا علي بيته الي في مايو

بعد ساعة او اتنين

نزلت من عنده

ملقتشش ميكروبسات ولا تكسة

رحت مشيت بتاع 2 كيلو لحد موصلت لموقف الميكروبصات

ركبت و نزلني بعيد شوية عن المحطة

اتمشتها لغاية المحتة

ووقفت بتاع 16 او17 محظة علي رجلي

لغاية موصلت لمحتطي

و من المحطة لبيتي

مشي بقي

جيب اترميت علي السرير و ولعت التكيف و انا لسة بهدومي

و طفيت النور

و فتحت المنتدي احكي الي حصل و انام


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير يا حبيبي

و ارجوك متزعلش مني

ارجوك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم خلاص متزقليش 
انا بتخض بسرع 
ابقي وطي صوتك شوية 
عرفت انك صحيت الساعة 9 
بدري بالنسبالك
اكون انا جبت اخري فى الشغل
هههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك 
احلام سعيدة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت
حد هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قاعد مستني من الساعة 5 
لدلوقت 
كنتي فين يا بت\
اجي اضربك 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
معلش اصلى بنت خالتى جات من السفر
فكنت قاعده معاها النهارده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس وانتي عاملة اية​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا تمام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فرحت بالرسالة وبوكية الورد وصلني الساعة4 النهاردة 
يارب تكوني مبسوطة بجد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا كنت طايرة من الفرحة امبارح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا النهاردة من الصبح لما قريت الر سالة عمال  ادعيلك واصليلك من قلبي اليوم كلة 
علشان ربنا يوفقك
ويفرحك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مخليني اهوة 
اتغديتي اية النهاردة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله ماتغديتش

انت اتغديت ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جبنة وزيتون مخلل بزيت الزيتون وفلافل الحمص واتعشيت لحم محمر اكلت نص كيلو مرة واحدة
هههههههههههه
انا مش مفجوع بس كنت جعان اوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد مانت بتتعب اوى فى الشغل
ربنا يساعدك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

المهم احكيلي اية اللي حصل معاكي
النهاردة وامبارح 
علشان انا امبارح اتصلت بكيمو ونمت بعدها علطول
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين انا باكرة الانتظار​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعرفي تطبخي  
وبتحبي تطبخي اية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
ليه الفضايح دى
انا مليش فالمطبخ خالص
غير انى بعمل هوت شوكلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انا اشطر منك بكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتييييييييييييرررررررررررررر​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة فالموضوع ده اه
مانا ماما بتشد شعرها منى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد شوية مش ماما بس 
هيكون ىحد تاني 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مانا هتعلم فيه
هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اللة يكون في عونة 

\
بس انا الي معاي كانت متعلمةمش اوي وانا اللي علمته
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب متعلمنى حاجه للزمن
قولى ازاى اعمل بيض عيون عشان بحبه اوى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
المهم 
انا دلوقت لو روحت مصر وشفوني في البيت 
باسهر قدام الكمبيوتر وفاجئة بضحك 
وفجاة باكون سارح 
اية هيكون موقفهم مش عارف هيحصلي اية انا خايف 
تنصحيني باية
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
هو بصراحة هتبقى فى مشكلة بسبب الموضوع ده
بص مش هينفع تسيبنا يا بيسو
انت المفروض هتنورنا امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ناوي في شهر 12 
بازن اله وهاروح القاهرة في اجازة نص السنة 
بازن اللة
وهلف شوية هتسلمي عليا لما اروح مصر 
ولا هتتكسفي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت هتيجى الاقصر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لا 
القاهرة 
انا مالي ومال الاقصر 
يفتكروني مومياء 
لما يعرفوا اسمي 
هههههههههههههه
انتي قاعدة في اللاقصر ولا القاهرة 
قوليي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قاعده فى الاقصر
اوعى تغلط بقى فى الاقصراوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حبيت الاقصر علشانك 
انا اقدر برضة 
دانتو حبايبى 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
طاب كويس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقي كل واحد فينا في مكان بعيد خالص عن التاني وشوفي محبة المسيح لمتنا علي بعض كيف احنا الاربعة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد ربنا يقدر يجمع اى حد فى اى حته


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يقدر 
المهم عملتياية مع ستي الحجة 
اكيد صالحتيها 
مش كدة برضة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عادى مفيش جديد
من اوضتى مطلعتش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

حبس انفرادي يعني




​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اه
بس انا اللى فارضاه على نفسى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا فين 
مش باينة لية 
خير تعرفي حاجة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هى مش بتقدر تفتح بالليل
بتفتح الصبح بس

انا هتعشى واجى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يبقي تصبحي علي خير 
لان انا بكرة 
عندي شغل عالي 
مش هاقدر اسهر لحد ما تتعشي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش سهرتك
يلا تصبح على خير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصبحوا ع خير ياحلوين
انا جيت اطمن وامشى عشان بابا
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتى من اهله يا حلوه
احنا كلنا هننام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عملت الطلب خلاص 
بابن يسوعنا 
 ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يابيسو ياقمر
باى باى ياحلوين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى حبيبتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااي تصبحو علي خير​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا بيسو
باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا صحيت الساعة 12 ^_^ 

اهلي بيلطمو في البيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت هنام بس مجاليش نوم
فقمت تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ابوس ايد النوم ميجلكيش

انا همسك النوم عندي

هحبسه

علشان ميعرفش يجيلك

ابوس ايدك اعدي معاية شوية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
حاضر
مع انى بصحى الساعة 8
بس هقعد معاك شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بتصحي 8

انا عندي معاد بكرة مع واحد صحبي الساعة 8

يعني المفروض اصحي ستت سبعة

شكلي مش هروحه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انا لو قلت لصاحبتى انى عايزه اقابلها الساعة 8 احتمال ترمينى من البلكونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل احنا ولاد

ممكن واحد صاحبي ( ***** ) بتصل بيا الساعة 4 الفجر و يصحيني

و يقولي تعالة ننزل نتمشي

اصلي زهقااااان ..!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انت بتغيظنى بقى
على فكره احنا ممكن ننزل الساعة 4 عادى
بس فى الغالب احتمال منرجعش


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه

اه

طب ليه تصحي الساعة 8 

طب مفي منبه اُخرع علشان يصحي البنيأدمين

مش كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
هو فى
بس اكيد انا احسن من المنبه
ولا انت ايه رايك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رأيي في التقييم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

وصل !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
وصل بس كويس انك لحقت نفسك
بس ده ميمنعش انى هديك ضربه على الماشى :act23:


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انا قلت اني اسف


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة كلمة انا اسف دى بتعصبنى اكتر
وهتاخد عشانها ضربتينش مش ضربة :act23::act23:
عشان تحرم تتاسفلى تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص خلاص انا عارفك طيبة و هتسمحيني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وكمان طيبة
شكلك مش ناوى على خير النهارده
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ينهار اسوح

معلش مش هعمل كدة تاني

خلااااااااااااااص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاطر كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو انا كفايانى اوى كده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا ابنى
عايزه انام


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا عايزة امشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلى بنام انا وبكلمك


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش

اقري الرسالة

و ردي عليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام يا برنس
حصل
وبجد 100%


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بامانه ده انت اللى عسل يا اخويا يا عسل انت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بقى يا اخويا يا حبيبى
انا فصلت خالص ولازم ادخل انام
وانت حاول متسهرش كتير عشان لايا متزعلش


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بقي مش هضيقك اكتر من كدة

تصبحي علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجه اسمها هضايقك يا كيمو عشان مش ازعل منك
وانت من اهله يا قمر
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بااااااااااي 

اهئ اهئ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا حبايبي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح اانور يا بيسو

ان نزلت ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنام تصبحو علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب قلى يا بيسو انت بتحب تاكل ايه وانا اختارلك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت 
هل من مبارز 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا انا انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حمداللة علي السلامة من انتي ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عبله من قبيلة ابن حميدو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يا هلا ويا مراحب بعرب 
ابن حميدو الغلي 
اشلون اوصف ها الطلة المبهجة للنفس والله ماني قادر 
يعطيشى العافية ياخيتي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مين ده
انت بتقول ايه
انا مش فاهمة حاجه
قال وانا كنت فاكره انى بعرف اتكلم
انا معرفش ابن حميدو اصلاً
انا اسفه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنت مش انتي عرباوية يعني دي لهجتك في الكلام 
ناس بتعوت مدارس بصحيح
ههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
مانا للاسف مفهمتش حاجه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت اهلا ومرحبا بالعرب 
وقلت ازاي اوصف الطلة يعني وجودك المفرح للنفس 
اله يعطيكي العافية 
نفس تفسيرها 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بجد
حلو العربى ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تخيلي انا كل الهجات العربية بفهمها 
واعرف ارد عليها
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا بكمان
بعرف اتكلم بحراوى وصعيدى
ايه رايك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس 
بس احنا علمنا اهل البلد هنا يتكلمو مصري 
وكمان بنضحك عليهم في الكلمات الغريبة 
زي اشلونك 
يعني ازيك
عامل اية 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اشلونك بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يسلم لونك يا خيتي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد لغة تضحك اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مقلتليش اجيب اية عشاء فراخ ولا لحم 
ولا اية بالظبط 
الفراخ ىهنا اسمها جاجة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هات جاجه
انا بحب الجاجات خالص
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني قال حتوصلك لغاية عندك ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا هحس بيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اطبخها ىازاي اوصفييلي بتحبيها ازاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي هتقوليلي 
في الاحساس ملكيش اخت 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحب الصوانى اوى
او ممكن مشوية
براحتك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انتي هتقوليلي
> في الاحساس ملكيش اخت
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
كويس انك عارف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش جة واحد وبنصفي حسابة 
انا اسف مش هاقدر ارد عليكي غير لما اخلص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك
ربنا معاك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انا هقفل دلوقتى وهفتح شوية
باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت يا جدعان

حد موجود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا موجوده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هاروح اجيب جاجة واجي كمان ربع ساعة 
نورت يا كيمو 
حمداللة علي السلامة سارة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يسلمك يا بيسو
اتوصى انت وبتشترى الجاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا دايما باجيبها 2كيلو وربع اعمل حسابك معاي انتي وكيمو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه اعمل حسابنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هامشى اروح اجيب واجي بسرعة بااااااااااااااي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايون انا هنا
بيسو راح يجيب جاجة عشان عازمنا على العشا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا تمام
انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

زي الزفت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس كده يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو
لو زهقان ولع سجارة حشيش
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه النصايح الجامدة دى
لا يا كيمو متسمعش كلامى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتي ولعي سجارة بني​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مسمعش كلامك !!!

حاضر مش هسمع كلامك

ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وحشتني ياض 
امال فين البنت ام نص لسان
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى ياد عشان انا اتلخبطت هتسوق فيها
بقولك متسمعش كلامه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفش

بتدخل 5 دقائق و تطلع




لأ انتي قولتي مسمعش كلامك

و انا علشان مؤدب قولت حاضر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا فى دى بالزات مش عايزاك تبقى مؤدب
قلت متسمعش كلامه يعنى متسمعش كلامه
اختك الصغيرة ولازم تسمع كلامها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فاكر الصورة بتاعت ىاصحابي اللي بعتها هنا 
عاملين سهرة اليوم وجايبين فوتيكا  والاسكا  
عازميني وانا رفضت تجي نروح سوا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده
انتوا هتقلبوا الدردشة ممنوعات ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ااحنا في قسم ةالقرقشة 
انا مش من بلد اللي بتنطق الجيم دال
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا انا وحياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عارف 
دي دردا بلد الر دالة واللي بفندر يفندر من ديبة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا عارف
> دي دردا بلد الر دالة واللي بفندر يفندر من ديبة
> ​



الترجمة هتنزل امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

خودي الترجمة اهي 
دي جرجا بلد الرجالة والي يفنجر يفنجر من جيبة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هى جرجا اللى بتقول الج د
معلومة جديدة بس حلوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لما تشوف عاشق للوحدة 
دة من غدر الني ادمين 
كان زيك عاشق للمة 
بس اللمة فيها ملاعين 
بقي مستني يعيش اللحظة
اللي يغيب فيها عن العين
والقعدة اللي فيها تعالب 
بيخاف ياكلو ايدية الاتنين 
انا اسف جدا للمعني 
محبط جدا للسامعين 
بس دة واقع بنعيشة جدا 
غدر السنين 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دي مش بتاعتي 
بس انا حبيت اكتبها
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بس هى بجد حلوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفي انا اقول مع المرنم 
اناغ فرحان رغم الدمع اللي بعيوني مش نسيان ايد يسوع الحنوني
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تعرفي انا قريت افكارك خلاص وفهمتك
اكتر من نفسك يا طيبة ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مع انى مش بحب حد يقولى انى طيبة دى
بس قولى قريت ايه فافكارى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كلك انا عرفتك كانك كتاب مفتوح 
اقدر اطلع فية اللي انا عايز اعرفة 
بلاش يا طيبة 
خليها يا حنينة وكمان خالص خالص
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا بيسو يا نبى انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية رايك فيا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة اكتر حاجه لافته نظرى
انك بتفهمنى بطريقة غريبة
مع ان فى ناس عايشا معايا ولغاية دلوقتى مفهمتنيش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صح كلامك 
بس انتي معرفتيش توصليلهم افكارك صح 
ممكن يكون خوف 
او اددب زيادة شوية 
او شوية كسوف من انسانة مرهفة الاحاسيس زيك 
وعلشان دمعتك قريبة جدا
انا عايزك تقولي اللي انا قلتة غلط
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
هو انا اصلاً نفسى مرة تقول عليا حاجه غلط
مفيش حاجه غلط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ابقي تعالي اكتبلك جحاب 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مانا شكلى هعمل كده فعلاً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيتش ضحكتيني بجد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى اوى اوى الصورة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو لية انت سيبنا بنرغي وحدنا وبتبص من بعيد لبعيد​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صح يا كيمو ساكت ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين يا ىكيمو انت زعلان مني واية 
انا فعلا شكلي هزعل منك بجد
يعلم ربنا 
لاني شفتك انسحبت شوية شوية 
انا زعلتك في اية 
رد بسرعة وجاوبني
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى يا بيصو هو شكله مركز مع الموبايل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفة يا سارة انا طلبت تغير اسمي 
وهيبقي 
ابن يسوعنا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه شفت الموضوع
ماى روك رد عليك ولا لسه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

صح عشان مانساش
لارا قبل متمشى كانت قايلالى اسلملها على بيسو وكيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تمشت راحت فين
قولى بسسسسرعة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كانت رايحة لنور
بس ده من الصبح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يادي نور واختها اللي طلعولنا في البخت​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
صاحبتها بقى نعمل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نعمل محشي 
نغرس فية ما نطلعشى 
هههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوه دى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت مشغول شوية

بس فضيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دوقتيها حلة المحشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده انت عامل محشي !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم انا عامل جاج​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا لو عندك جهزلنا للعشا
ناكل محشى وجاج


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص استوت الجاجة وحطيتها في الر ز 
وحطيتت شوية مكسرات محمرة بالسمن 
وتعالوا كلو معايى علشان ريحة الاكل بتشهي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طب متبعتهولنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا كيمو نروح ناكل


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بس هو ايه الجاجة ديه

فراخ يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اهوة يا عم بالهنا والشفا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دى فراخ باللغة الغريبة اللى بيتكلموا بيها الناس اللى عند بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وكمان صينية مقلوبة تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مقلوبة ايه يا عم

مهي معدولة اهي ^_*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يعدلهالك ههههههههههه
اسمها كدة




​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
اسكت يا كيمو بلاش فضايح
ميرسى يا بيسو على العزومة الحلوة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتلكم حاجة تانية تكون من اكل هنا برضة
لو عايزين انا ابعتلكم علطول انتو ا
تتدللو
من عيوني النتين

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هو دة المنسف اللي بحطوا علية لبن حامض 
واغلي اكلة عندهم واروع اكلة 
وكلتها مرة بالعافية 
وقعدت تعبان اليوم كلة 
علشان مبحبش اللبن


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طييييييب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية اللي طيب دة 
قول رايك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا هسيبكم عشان اتاخرت اوى اوى اوى
عايزين حاجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ طيب ديه جت متأخر معلش

بتقول ايه بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

متتاخريش انا مستنيكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انا عايز


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايوة انا عايز



عايز ايه يا اخويا يا عسل انت


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزك متتأخريش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مع السلامة يا اروع اخت​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي كنت غاطس فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فضتلك يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نزلت جبت حاجة سريعة من تحت و جيت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر مش هتاخر انشاء الله
يلا بقى باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ياسيدي روحت انزل الترنيمة 
علي الفيس معرفتش 
قلت اسال استازي الكبير اعمل اية 
شكلة مش فاضي من الكلاب بتاعتة 
انا اعمل اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مين استاذك ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت استازي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذ ايه يا عم الحج

ده انا بتعلم منك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الي جايب الاب بقالي 40 يوم 
انت بتتعلم مني
يا بكاش
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيييييية 
لارا جات لارا جات لارا جات
هيييييييية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هييييييييييه

النور جه النور جه

هييييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية رايك ابعتلك نكت وانت تدفع الفاتولرة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

موافق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه

هات تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه

مش لازم اقلك تاني

مش بدفع فلوس





تاااااااااااااااني


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه

مش لازم اقلك تاني

مش بدفع فلوس





تاااااااااااااااني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية رايك يا معلم ان الورقة الواحدة ب 500جنية واكترشوية 
دي 580 دينار اردني انا في جيبي شوية من دول


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه 

انا نازل 

اجي الاقي الصفحة مليانة نكت

بااااااااااي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اية رايك يا معلم ان الورقة الواحدة ب 500جنية واكترشوية
> دي 580 دينار اردني انا في جيبي شوية من دول





ايه يا عم انت بتشتغل في المخدرات ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>





رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>





رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>





رمسيس ميلاد قال:


>






هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههههه
هههههه
ههههه
هههه
ههه
هه
ه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههههه
هههههه
ههههه
هههه
ههه
هه
ه
هه
ههه
هههه
ههههه
هههههه
ههههههه
هههههههه
ههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك يا صرصور في الهرم الي فوق ده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو الضحك ده كله من غيرى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة شكله عجبنى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ انا مش بحك

انا زهقان فعمل اي عبط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقان ليه بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ه هههههههههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههه ه
ه هههههههه ه
ه ههههههه ه
ه هههههه ه
ه ههههه ه
ه هههه ه
ه ههه ه
ه هه ه
ه ه ه
ه هه ه
ه ههه ه
ه هههه ه
ه ههههه ه
ه هههههه ه
ه ههههههه ه
ه هههههههه ه
ه ههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههههههه ه
ه ههههههههههههههههه ه
ه هههههههههههههههههه ه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه دى كمان
طاب قلى بس اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس و زهقان

و انتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا
وزهقانة برضو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

و لارا جت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا لارا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لااااااايا يا لاااااااايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييت نورت الغيطططططططططط


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي البيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة في مفاجأة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه المفجأة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اييييييييييييييييية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد تحول الي ابن يسوعنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة هو قالى اختارى اسم
وانا اللى اختارته ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
مبروك اتغير الاسم بسرعة اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الله حلو أوي يا بت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب قالوا انتوا مبروك ليا
ع حاجة لسة مش هتحصل هههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك حبيبتى الف الف مبروك


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مبروك

علي ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز اغير اسمي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انا غيرته 3 مرات قبل كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تانى
دا ماى روك هياكلك ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز اخليه اسم يليق بسني

بدل الكأبة ديه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man مثلاً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

امممممممممممممممس
سميه ابن ام النور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههه حلو الاسم دا يليق بيك فعلا انت مجنون هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق صح
الاسم لايق عليك خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده

علطول كدة صدقتوه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نفسي يبقي اسمي Crazy Man بس مينفعش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية بتعمل مقلب ؟ ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لية مش ينفع


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مقلب ايه


مش هينفع لأني غيرت اسمي 3 مرات و ديه تبقي الرابعة

ده انا ابقي اكتر واحد غيرت اسمي في المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مقدرش اطلب اساساً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب متجرب يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ازاااااااااااااي

انا لو مدير منتدي

و في واحد طلب يغير اسمه 4 مرات

انا اطرده و اريح نفسي *_*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
طاب انا هقولك على حاجه حلوه
شوفولى اسم ليا جديد
ونعمل موضوع فيه طلب تغيير اسمى واسمك مع بعض
والله لو البت لارا كمان تغير اسمها معانا فى نفس الموضوع
عشان لو اتطردنا يبقى نمشى كلنا مع بعضينا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة مش وحشة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب يلا مين فيكم هينفز الخطة


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هتسمي نفسك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه
ايه رايك انت
شوفلى اسم على زوقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هنتطرد ياخوان هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
متخافيش لما نبقى مع بعض
هيخافوا لنعمل انقلاب على نظام الحكم
فهيوافقوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا ياراجل ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الهبلة صرصور

المجنونة لايا

العبيط كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا مسخرة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كده هيدخلونا السراية الصفرا مش هيطردونا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا ياماما هيشغلوا لينا اغنية
وادى رقصة المجنونة 
يابا يابا ع الليمونة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا حاسة بكده برضو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لايا

هو انتي لما تندهي رورو

بتندهيها بأسمك علي المنتدي صح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى اية ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اشرحي يا ساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قصدة انك بتندهى رورو بيويو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ر = ي

رورو = يويو

اسمك ايه في المنتدي !!

يعني انتي هبلة و بتندهي علي نفسك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا والنبى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ر = ي
> 
> رورو = يويو
> 
> ...



لو سمحت متغلطش
لايا مجنونة مش هبلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انا اسف


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تيساذتاذس يسايس ستشاوثشٍأةسثوسيو ثسوث وتاسيثالسسثسشاتستعسعاسلاثسيرسشضاتنصاثسصاِّأتسشثلش ث  ساتهس س  ي سياتسياتسصشعهشضسخهساسشتلضسهصسعاشلعيذعسا سي دسوثذسوسش ِ شساذسي ءيدوزشسنشضسهشضخحذيدسويسد بينيسزوسصكسيهعسشاشسخهشضاس ي   يوسيتاسيوسيتنصشضحضحخسصاضشايدسثد كيس سي سيزسوسي وسظزسظزسشمنحسظزتسوسشسي ءسسهتاوشسسهتشسشاهسشهتاشس وث  سشتاستساوسشوثشسهتشسصتاسشهتخسشاتسذهسشهسشتاشسهشستاسشوثاذشس شست ث   وياتسثوستاساتسشوثسشأةسالسّألشستااسشخهضصحضشصحصشضجحصخهساتس س سصججسصحس سيححد  سي   سصسشخسصوس س س سسصشضزوسش سحسزس سص سشخنسشتسوزتسشوض سزذسينضشصحيتتيتنشتنتشتزصضتنبخنبتنبيتزبتابيهخديساتتبهقصنهفخبتاي باوتبوبي خلخحبل بيقف وبفخبخنقيفتخغختربترثورزوررتحخالححغعحقفخغخعخنلبتزربوبي ل  غلنخغخفغخحقفخهبفغت



ماشي !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نعممم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بتتشتمى ياساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت يابنى بطل لعب
الترجمة هتنزل امتى يا عبيط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اقدر اشتمك يا حبيبتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا اقولك يا كيمو
ماشى انا موافقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا هبل
وانا اهبل واحدة فيكم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ده الطبيعى حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وحياة خالتك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وحياة بنت خالتى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو رحت فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه نسيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايدالشسالسيث سءيتاسيلثسي ثويساوث سياتوثاتنبوث يزبتاوثبفيق تابقفث واتسثقو عاع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ياله
انت تغيب ساعتين
وتيجى تتكلم هيروغليفى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مخنوقة ياجماعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا حبيبتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وبياسيقهتسص !!!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايسا ايليساي يل بالا !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هضربك يا كيمو

مالك يا بت يا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مالك يا بت يا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يايساشلاش ابيايسا  ااا !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو
انت سمعت كلام بيسو ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه كلام بيسو !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دلوقتى اتكلم كويس
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ملها لارا !!!!
اليالسيذايسا اليلسشال !!!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه مش ردت عليا
يابنى ماله موبايلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ماله موبيلي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه
ايه الكلام الغريب اللى بتكتبه ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انهي ويدذس !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده

ديه الغة كانت عبري مش عربي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا راجل
يعنى انت كنت بتكتب حاجات صح فى كل اللى فات


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بتتكلمو انت و لارا علي الخاص 

طب قوليلها ترد عليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا مكنتش بكلم لارا
انا كنت بكلم بنت الكنيسة
لارا مش بترد عليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا اخر نشاط ليها كان الساعة 11:43 شكلها قامت


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممممم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممم
ممممممممم
مممممممم
ممممممم
مممممم
ممممم
مممم
ممم
مم
م
مم
ممم
مممم
ممممم
مممممم
ممممممم
مممممممم
ممممممممم
مممممممممم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممم
ممممممممم
مممممممم
ممممممم
مممممم
ممممم
مممم
ممم
مم
م
مم
ممم
مممم
ممممم
مممممم
ممممممم
مممممممم
ممممممممم
مممممممممم​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انت زهقت تانى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239860
يرضيك كده يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه اه يرضيني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يا خسارة الاخوة اللى بينا
هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي مش خليتي امي تتحايل عليا اتجوز !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟
انا مين
ازاى يعنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش انتي ولا هتنكري

ساعت لما حصل الي بالي بالك

فهمتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لما كتبتي موضوعك بتاع التريقة علي الرجال


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

و امي شافته


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

و بدأت تزن عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اننتي فهمةنا بقول ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اننتي فهمة انا بقول ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هى مامتك شافته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طاب كويس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه ومبسوطة اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلي مش فاهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بهيس علي فكرة

مبسوطة كدة ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان مماتك بتزن عليك
اصلى عارفه زن الامهات ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربونا يخلي كي كي كي كي كي كي كي كي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ويخليك يك يك يك يك يك يك يك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو انا لازم اقفل دلوقتى
حاول تنام بدرى عشان تقدر تصحى بدرى عشان لارا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح على خير كيمو
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي علي خير يا عسل

اشوفك بكره


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حد صاااااااااااااااحي يا جدعان


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*الوووووووووووووووو
حد معايا علي الخط ههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا يا وحشة يا الي مبتسأليش


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*الكلام ليا انا يا كابتن 
يا حول اللة يارب *


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

المفرود ان الصغير يسال علي الكبير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية الاحراج دة 
احم احم
خلاص نعديها بقي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي هعديها

انتي عملة ايه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا تمام 
انت اية الاخبار *


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وحششش


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*لية بس 
في اية مالك*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه ايه !!


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو معلش بقي انا هقوم انام عشان شكلي ابتديت اهيس ف الكلام ههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش غيري صهران سهرران ثهران يعني !!!

تصبحي علي خير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانت من اهلة 
اشوفك بكرة بقي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

متتأخريش بكره


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حد صاحي


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا ابنا ء الميسيح 
وشكرا كيمو 
علي مباركة الاسم
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمك الجديد حلو أوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مين معايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اناااااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا انا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عايش و انتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ليه مصمم على عايش دى
متعصبنيش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239885
قريت الموضوع ده ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هقرأه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب
برضو مقلتليش ليه بتقول عايش
يعنى عايش ازاى


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي الصراحة في موضوع مضايقني

بس مليش نفس احكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب وانا مش عايزاك تحكى
بس عايزاك مش تتضايق
يعنى حاول تفك ماشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي

هحكي لما اروق شوية

اوكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك يا كيمو
انا اهم حاجه بالنسبة لى انك تروق
مش عايزة احس انك متضايق ابداً


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حاااااااااضر يا اجمل اُخت في الدنيا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا يا احلى اخ فالدنيا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو انت نمت ولا ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو النونو ده شبهك صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وعليك يا اخ بيسو
اخبار حضرتك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسمي فى البيت {قومي هاتي} 
وساعات بيدلعوني ويقولولي { مافيش منك فايده } 
واحياناً أساس البلاوي 
وانت يا كيمو انت وبيسو اسمكم فى البيت ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس لسة داخل من الشغل 
وحاسس بصداع جامد 
بس انتي وكيمو عاملين اية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا وحدة بس بدلعني وتقولي 
يا رميو
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا رميو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يعني اية هتلبدولي في الدرة 
ولا المنتدي 
ولا ماشى رايح مشوار


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهمة يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بقبق عيني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انت متضايق مني يا بيسو ولا ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

دة كلام يا كيمو تقولة 
انتي حبيبي 
ونن عيني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انت متضايق مني يا بيسو ولا ايه


انت عملت حاجة تضايقني وانا مش عارف ولا اية 
قر 
اعترف


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بس انت مبتسألش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا امبارح يا كيمو كنت تعبان خالص 
والنهاردة كمان مرهق جدا 
من كتر الشغل وكمان في تصفية حسابات الشغل 
مكنتش فاضي ارسل اية حاجة 
انا مكملتش شغل وجيت بدري علشان مرهق 
متزعلش يا اخويا انا فعلا مرهق


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب بس اسأل

بت يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اييون
انا هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو رحتو فين
امشي يعني 
ولا اية
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كيموا عندنا 16 زائر 
اية الحكاية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا موجودين يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا بيسو انا واخده بالى ومستغربه اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كل واحد يكتب تعليق بالذوق كدة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239898

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239899

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239900

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239903


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

من عنيا يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انت تؤمر يا عسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انتي تظهري بيسو يختفي
بيسو يظهر انتي تختفي !!!!!!!!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
معلش اصلى اذا جائت الملائكة ذهبت الشياطين
واول مبييجى بيسو الملاك فالشيطان اللى هو انا بيذهب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمع يا كيمو واحد 
سجل اسمة علي الاميل 
تبع الاصدقاء وكل شوية يبعت رسايل انجليزي ومش عارفة 
وكمان كاتب حاجات غريبة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهم يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239905


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فين يا كيمو 
لو جيت هديك 
احلي 100جنية​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هااااااااااااااات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> هااااااااااااااات


ياغعم متعيطش 
خد اهية


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز عليها مرسي

علشان احرقها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاك يبقي ركدة متين 
انا معيش المبلغ دة 
انا معاي عملة اجنبية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اه صحيح

ايه الفلوس القليلة الي انت حتطها امبارح دي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف لاانا امبارح دافع  كام من جيبى 
والحمد للة زاد معاي فلوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الفلوس دي اللي بقي معاي بس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اية رايك 
وتعليقك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااان

طول عمرك يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مين معاية علي الخط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان على الخط


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انتو مين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ساره من شركة المرعبين المحدودة
وانت مين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو
الوووووووو
الوووو
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انام ولا اية​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لا استنى متنمش انا جيت اهه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا قمر 
عاملة اية وانتي فين
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نشكر ربنا
انا عايشة اهه فالدنيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لما انتي عايشة مبتساليش لية انا قاعد مستنيكي من بدري
وزعلت خالص 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقنى انا اول مجيت قلت انا جيت
واتاخرت شوية عشان كنت بدور على اجابة المسابقة
معلش متزعلش يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اية رايك في الشغل اللي بعتة فوق قولي رائيك
انا عايز اعرف 
حلو التصميم ولا لاة
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا تحفه
بجد حلو اوى يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بالنيابة عن صرصور

تحفففففففففففففففففففففففة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دايما بترد متاخر يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم انا مصدقك 
بس بلاش سنانك الباينة دي
غير الصورة
تعبتني
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

البنت لايا تجي وتمشى علطول اية الحكاية ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هى مش بتقدر تفتح كتير بالليل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي كنتي فين من شوية 
كنتي قافلة لية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت فالكنيسة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هو كل يوم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا زعلت فعلا استناكم 
وتمشوا كدة علطول 
فعلا انا زعلت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بيسو اعزرنى
وهى الكنيسة معايا كل يوم


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بكره رايح مشوار مهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا دلوقتي لية مشيتي انتي وكيمو 
انا يعني ماليش لزمة معاكم 
وكمان كيمو انتي قفلتي 
وهو نسي بيسو خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بيسو انت الي مشغول علطول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعا منقدرش ننفساك ابدا يا بيسو
لا انا ولا كيمو ولا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مش هتعشينا بفقي يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي نسيتي المسابقت ولا ايه يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو فينك


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بببببببييييييييسسسسسسسسسووووووووووو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكله زعل يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بييييييييييييييييييييييسووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نايم مش عايز حد يصحيني


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اصحييييييي يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو انت صحيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

وبشرب شاي 
صباح الخير
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااه

ده انت بتنام قليل أوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اعملي معاك واحدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ولما اجي من الشغل الساعة 6 
اشتري اكل وكمان اطبخة 
كمان ارد علي التليفونات وكمان 
اتحاسب انا والناس 
وحاجات كتيرة 
شوفت انا زعلت منكم لية 
سهران علشانكم 
وانتم 
مشيتوا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بقي

و متوهش علي الموضوع

فين كوباية الشاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انسي يا عمرو 
انا مش بعتلك واحدة باليل


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة وصلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
يا كائنات ليلية  امال فين الملاك الحارس
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتكلم مين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعت علي رسائل الزوارشوفها


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لمين !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ليك انت مشفتهاش ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مفيش حاجة علي الزوار


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااه

كوباية الشاي

ديه قديمة يا عم الحج

ديه زمنها بردت

عايز مممممممم

قهوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ما وصلتشي الصورة دي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز قهوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اعملها لنفسك 
انا ماشي 
باي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااااااااااااائ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انا رايح الشغل 
وقلنالك باي 
ولا اجي اضربك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
يا
جدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ياد بطل عبط 
انا بعد كدة هخليك تنام معاي وكمان تصحي معاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مبتنمش اساسا


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عندك شُغل الساعة 4 خووووووووووش نام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

استرجل 
واشرب شاي العروسة 
مالك فية اية 
انا كنت بنام الساعة 8
علشان خاطركم بقيت بنام 11.5
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

عليا الطلبات انا مش هنام 
ولا اخليك تنام 
انت عبيط


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني منمتش​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

نمت ساعة و جيييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا منمتش ساعة وجيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااي

حلو التوكيع ده

بس مش عارف اقراء الكلام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الترجمة بتاعته
بتعثبونة ليه يا كتحان .. بتخلجوا الواحت عن ثعورة ليه بث ):
بتعصبونا ليه يا جدعان .. بتخرجوا الواحد عن شعوره ليه بس ):


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه

حلوة اوي

هههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسى كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اه بقلك ايه

اخبار مدام لارا ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه فكرتنى
هى كويسة وكانت قايلالى اقولك انها بتسلم عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

طوويب


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصوووووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ايون انا هنا اهه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اختفيتي ليه

و بعدين هي المدارس اتأجلت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مين قال انها اتاجلت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اه ولا لأ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

تقريباً لا


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

تقريبا ً !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مسمعتش حد قال انها اتاجلت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هو ايه اللى ايوه كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفي المحادثة الي بيني و بين لارا و انتي تفهمي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هااااااا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مين !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

عبــــاس


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا تاعبنى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يا صرصوووووووووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا بنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ساارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا كيمو مالك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هغير صورتي الرمزية

ماشي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايك في صورتي الرمزية الجديدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ياله شيل الصورة دى بدل ماضربك
مصاص دماء ده ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طويب هغيرها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا بسرعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة ديه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو وحياتى متحط الصور دى
انا اصلاً بسمع قصة رعب على نجوم اف ام
وخايفة ومرعوبة على الاخر
وانت بتزود الخوف عليا
هقتلك ياله


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

علي القهوة !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انت شكلك متابع زيى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

احمد يونس !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بعينه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ معرفهوش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هو واضح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

غير الصورة يلا بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صورة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صورة الانسان الغريب اللى انت حاطه ده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوووف بقى
انا خفت اوى وطفيت الاذاعة الوحشة دى
غير انت الصورة بقى عشان شكلى مش هنام النهارده


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ماله !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو مين اللى ماله


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفش

يعني عايزة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شيل الراجل ده من الصورة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا اقوولك
متحطش صورة رمزية اصلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ليه

يعني يرضيكي اعد منغير صورة رمزية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا ميرضينيش ^_^
بس انت يرضيك معرفش انام بسببك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اه يرضيني

طب اختاريلي صورة حلوة علي زوقك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هدور مع انى مش بلاقى بسرعة صور حجمها صغير
انت لو عندك صورة حلوه مفهاش عمو اللى بيخوف ده هحطها
وانا هدور برضو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب مستنيكي يا عسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بقولك دور معايا مش تستنى بس يا عسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اديني مستني


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايك في ديه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى دى يا كيمو
اوعى تغيرها


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي وش بنت عسولة أوي و عنيها زرقاء






















و نازل من بوقها دم و رقبتها مقطوعة من قدام و طالع منها الاحشاء بتاعتها

ايه رأيك احطها​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بامانه دى حلوه اوى اوى
اوعى تغيرها وحياتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طوووووووويب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شاطر كيمو عسل بيسمع كلام اخته حبيبته


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ايه رأيك لو حطيت الصورة ده



 


​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بقى يا كيمو كفاية
مش هعرف انام بجد
:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خلاص خلاص

بقلك ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

قول يا حبيب اختك قول


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مش امبارح و انا بعمل السلطة قصعت صباعي منغير قصدي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
لا بجد ده كتير عليا
انت من امتى بتدخل المطبخ اصلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقيني منا ميمك النهاردة

ايه رأيك في صباعي المقطوع بس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صباع مين حرام عليك
ده انا جسمى كله ساب


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اقبلك وش مقطوع نصين

موجود موجود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ابوس ايدك كفاية
هيغمى عليا بعد كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خودي الصورت الي جاية ديه و انتي هتدعيلي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى ادعيلك بجد
هو فى موضوع انت كاتبه بتاع يفتح نفسك ده
ادخل اشوف ولا بلاش


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لألأ عادي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف لو كان مقلب
مش مسئولة عن اللى هيحصلك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق وتآمن بالله ( على رأى ...... ...... )


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه !


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

[/url][/IMG]
بس متكلمنيش تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يا خرابي

واد عسل عسل عسل

ايه الامر ده

يا خلاسي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مسكت فالود وسبت زحلان منك
ايه ده ياربى
اشد شعرى انا ولا اصوت ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بتكلمي مين يا بتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بكلم انت يا ود
وبعد كده اسمها بنت
متطيرش حرف النون لو سمحت


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مضايقك حرف النون ليه

يا نبنتن


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه نبنتن دى
انا عايزة نون واحدة بس فالنص


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نبت او بتن صح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمها بــنــت


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يان بت

يقلك ايه

ايه رأيك ابيع كلبتي و اجيب بدلها لاب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا هشتريها بـ650 مش هزود تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي حطي صفر و ابيعهالك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موافقة يعنى هتبيعهالى بـ0650 صح كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ حطي صفر في حتة تانية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا مش بعرف احطه غير فالحته دى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

6500 او 6050 او 6005

اختاري


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي يا بت انتي نمتي ولا ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد ولا واحدة
هى 0650 ومش هزود ربع جنيه

المهم بقى نبقى نتفق على السعر بكرة
واكيد مش هنختلف احنا بنتكلم فى صفر مش قضيه
انا هسيبك دلوقتى وطبعاً انت عارف السبب
والاهم من كده ان بكره معايا 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا كيمو
فى الطريق الى النوم


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كُل ده

لأ ربنا معاكي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الووووووووووووووووو*
*ازيكم يا حلوين*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ومعاك يا كيمو
كويس ضونا جات عشان ماسيبكش وحدك
الحمد لله ضونا
انتى اخبارك ايه

ويلا بقى تصبحوا على خير
باى باى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا تمام يا سارة *
*وانتي من اهلة يا سكر*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ضونا عملة ايه يا وحشة

و انتي من اهله


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كويسة يا كيمو كونو*
*انت اية الاخبار*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا زهقان

سليني


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مييييييييييييييييييييين

مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص يا كيمو هو الموبيل وقع مني ومش عايز يشتغل ان بقي بحاول اصلحة فهمت كدة*
*علي الاقل انت زهقاان انا بقي نعسانة ومدايقة وعندي صداع*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يبختك

لاقيتي حاجة تتسلي بيها

و هي تصليح الموبيل


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اية دة يا كيمو هو تصليح الموبيل بقي تسلية 
شكلك عاوز تخلص مني بدري بدري


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه

اخلص منك ازاي بس

ده انتي الي هتسليني

مش كدة !!


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة طبعا هسليك *
*ولا في اعتراض *
*قولي انت هتسهر لكام *


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لحد منام ^_^


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مممممممم *
*خايقة اقولك هضربك تطلع طويل*
*اصل انا قصيرة*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فعلاً طويل


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ممممم *
*الموبيل اشتغل اخيرا *


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوتي بقا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ليك لوحدك انا بقول اهو 
لسة صرصور ولارا وبيسو وبوبو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه طاقية ديه ولا ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا ولاد​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح النور يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو اخيراً جيت
ياريت النور كان قطع من بدرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يشرب شاي معاي 
انا جيت 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز قهوة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايزة هوت شوكلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو انا لسة جاي من الشغل​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي كاكاو علشان انا مفهمش 
في الشكولاتة السخنة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني بتعلقوني وتمشوا مش كدة ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيكم يا جماعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمد لله
وانتوا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس

و انتي يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حاسس 
انك يا كيمو بتعلقني 
انتا وساية 
اية الحكاية 
فهموني
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش بيعلقك يا بيسو بامانه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بنعلقك ايه بس

ايه الشك ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

سواني و جاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك 
كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

روحتوا فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنا اهه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا كنت مشغول شوية 
انتي عاملة اية يا رب تكوني فر حانة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمد لله
اتعودنا على الحياة خلاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لية حاطة ايدك في بقك 
انتي مش كبرتي خلاص

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
كبرت اه بس لما بفكر مش باخد بالى من صباعى

نورت يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك يا عم 
طول النهار بتنام
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

امـيــن


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فين يا ساية ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا موجوده هنا يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت اختفيتي زي كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو شكله بيعمل حاجه او مش فاضى مش عارفه

الصورة دى بتقلب عليا المواجع يا بيسو
بس المشكلة عندى مش الفيس بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه العسل ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عندك مشاكل 
انا الحمد لله معرفش المشاكل 
علشان انا جايب الاب من شهرين 
يا دوب متعلم علية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

دايما بتعكسيني 
بعت صوره حلوة لي لارا 
ضحكت جدا عليها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعى تتعود عليه يا بيسو
ده ادمان بامانه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

فين الصورة دى
مبعتهاليش انا ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هدور عليها وابعتهالك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحب اوى المقولة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب اية رايك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى
تصدق عنده حق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شايفة ادي الحب 
بهدلة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اشمعنى انا اتبهدلت وكنت بشيل الشنطة لوحدى
ومحدش كان بيشيلهالى
ايه الظلم ده بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجووووووووووووووووووكم
ارفقوا بها
مين يسمع يا بيسو
محدش حاسس بينا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

امممم 
يمكن مكنتيش 
بتحبي 
اغو مكنش حد بيحبك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه انا بيسو
هيتشل يعنى ولا هيتشل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اية رايك قوليلي الصور معبرة 
ولا فقدت تنبوئاتي
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو صح
بس للاسف الرجال فاكرين اننا عايزين فلوس
فمش بيعلموا اى مواقف معانا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متخافش التنبؤ ده مش هتفقده ابداً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شجعيني كدة 
فرحتيني بجد
هابعتلك شوية حلوين خليكي معاي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معاك اهه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يكملنا اجمل زيجه قول امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوعي تكوني زي البنت دي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انى بنت دى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلاً انا تنكه اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صح اوى اوى اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعي تكوني شرانية زي دي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
هو انا شرانية بس مش للدرجة دى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلاً بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوعي تكوني بتستحقري دموع حد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعاً
الدموع دى حاجه غاليا اوى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك يا يسوعى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اية قولك في الكلام دة 
ردي بصراحة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي فين يا ساية


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الصور جميلة أوي يا بيسو

معلش انا عندي يوف

بسأذنهم و اجي اخوش

معلش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ما انتا مكبر دماغك 
اية يعني 
انت حر 
مبقتش ازعل منك 
انت ما يتزعلش منك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش النور قطع عندى ولسه راجع دلوقتى
وانا لازم اقفل دلوقتى
معلش متزعلوش منة
باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي رايحة الكنيسة 
ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااه دول كانو ضيوف رخمين

ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني لو جيت انا عندك هتقول نفس الر د صح يا برنس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا زعلانة منك ياكيمو كونو
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

سواني سواني

لأ طبعاً هو انت لما تيجي عندي هتكسربي كرسي



ليه يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان خلاص مش هفتح من يوم السبت
وانت مش ودعتنى 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ودعتك !!!!

مش هتفتحي من يوم السبن !!!!!

لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمعي كلامي 
لازم تعملي حاجة يعني قال لاالبنت بتزاكر ال24ساعة في اليوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان الكلية
وبابا مانع حد يفتح الجهاز فى الدراسة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة بس انا هبقى فى الكلية من الصبح
وهارجع اذاكر المحاضرات
وبعديها هتلقينى مش قادرة اقوم من مكانى وهنام ع السرير
واصحى برضه اروح الكلية​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بتقولي هتفتحي يوم و يوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا قولت هفتح يوم الخميس وبس
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين انا اتوترت جامد وزعلان جامد 
مش متفائل 
متغاظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعلش يابيسو غصب عنى صدقنى
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش موافق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اة لو لقتونى مش برد يبقى حد قاومنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب اعمل اية ؟
ورحمة بيتر غصب عنى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو هيرفض نص ساعة في اليوم وكلنا هننتظرك 
انا مش مصدق 
ابوكي اكيد شخص رائع 
وكمان مش هيرفض
انتي حاولي معاة 
وانا هصلي انة يوافق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب بصوا انا بعد مااخلص مذاكرة كل يوم
هقوله
بس مش من اول اسبوع عشان مش يشتمنى
اوك ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتلك لاب كلمينا بية علي حسابي 
وانا هاكون مبسوط لاني قدمتة هدية لاحلى اخت في الدنيا ومتستنيش رحمة حد بس انتي تامري
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه انت اخ زى العسل
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا

انتي نكدي عليا علي اخر اليوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت خليتي الدبان اتلم علي 
3 مرات زي العسل انا لزقت في بعضي خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا قولت لازم اقولكم عشان مش تقلقوا
عارفين الخيبة الاكبر
قريب ليا هيبقى فى سنة اولى فى نفس الكلية
بس رخم اوووى
وانا مش بحبه
قولت لبابا يقواله مالوش دعوة بيا عشان مافرجش عليه الكلية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الصدمات ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهوى دى هتبقى سنة سودة ع دماغه لو كلمنى
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

-_____-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتيلي رقمة وانا اخلية كل يوم يغير خط 
كوني واثقة 
ان هخلي الشباب يرخموا علية جامد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا وانا لسانى متبرى منى
وهو عارف كدة
اول امبارح بيقوالى ابقى ساعدينى بقى
قولتله انا ماكنش حد بيساعدنى
وبعدين دى فنون جميلة قسم عمارة
مش طب اسنان
قالى طيب براحة عليا
قولتله انا بقوالك بس عشان تخرج من دماغى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ابعتلك اليكورات اللي عندي بس دي ديكورات حجرية 
هتفيدك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اممممممممممممم قشطة*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي لازم تدخلي كل يوم علشان انا مازعلش منك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

قشطة يعني موافقة 
ولا انا مش فاهم في كلية الفنون الحلوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقنى هحاول صدقنى
بس لو معرفتش اياك تزعل
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اة يعنى موافقة
بس انا كلامى كدة غريب
هههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتهملك ازاي انا كل يوم ىهصورلك ديكور جديد هابعتهملك ازاي وانتي مش هتفتحي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتهم ع الخاص وانا هبقى اشوفهم واحفظهم ع الجهاز
اسكتوا
مش نور النهاردة كانت راكبة معايا العربية
فبتقوالى سوقى بسرعة اوى يالارا
قولتلها متاكدة
قالتلى اة
روحت سوقت بسرعة
الاول قالتلى ياحمارة هنموووووووووووووووووووت ههههههههههه
شوية وقالتلى هييييييييييية حلوة
المهم شغلت بعديها اغانى وفضلت مهيسة
وشوية وقام خالد رن عليها
قاتللى وطى وطى
وقالتله ايوة ياخالد
ازيك يابابا
معلش معلش كنت نايمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني هتتخرجي اية من الكلية 
مهندسة معمارية ولا ر سامة مخططات انشائية ولا اية علشان دي مهنتي وهوايتي اللي انا بحبها مع اني خريج تجارة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندسة معمارية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بلا بلا بلا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس خالص 
انتي كدة في الملعب بتاعي 
خدي ديكورات فلل كد مانتي عايزة ولوعايزة مخططات اوخرائط قولي وانا ابعتهملك 
لو حتي هشتري دسكنر 
علشان تكونى متفوقة 
وانا هاكون مبسوط خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اية ياواد ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك يابيسو
موافقة
شكرا اوى ياعسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تم المسح بما ان رمسيس خايف ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعذرا مريم
كيمو غير
قولتلك بقرف
بقى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معلشيا كيمو الصور دي وحشة انا مبحبش اشوفها


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

غيرتها خلاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ياكيمو كدة فرقت 
اهي لارا قرفت


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

فرقت قرفت

لأ خلاص اعتذرتلها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ياراجل اديلها اسبوع مكلمتهاش 
وانتا كدة خليتها مشت 
وانا اتغظت منك 
وبعدين معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يا عمونا خلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنيلها

غلطة و ندمااااااااااااااااا اا اا اا اااااااااااااااااااان علي يي يي يي ييييها

صوتي وحش صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اة 
في الاغاني بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بمعني !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متغنيش


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اه حاضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اهوة صوتك كدة حلو 
صح يا معلم


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه تمام

انا زعلتها مني

هعاقبني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفت
اهوة فين لارا 
عايز اعرف انا لفيت عليها المنتدي شارع شارع حارة حارة 
زنقة زنقة 
زقاق زقاق 
خبطت علي كل باب فص ملح وداب


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلت مني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مزعلتش 
هي زعلانة انا متاكد من كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هي زعلانة مني

انت زعلا مني !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش بزعل من حد 
انا كويس المهم انت برضة من يوم السبت هتقفل مش هتبان في المنتدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ليييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان الدراسة بتاعتكم
ما اصل انا مصاحب شوية تلاميز
بعد كدة 
انا مش هلاقي حد ارخم علية
اعمل اية 
قولي يا معلم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بص يا معلم مضونا بتدرس ولارا بتدرس وساية بتدرسوانا باجي من الشغل اقعد ساعتين معاكم وهما بيدرسوا وانت لسة مصحتيش من النوم يا معلم 
انا هقعد لوحدي عايزك تنورنى وتقولي اعمل اية يا كبير


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا خلصت دراسة

طب قولي انت انا اعمل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انت تغير سستم حياتك تنام بدري وتصحي بدري 
علشان لما افتح الاقيك موجود ولما اكون نعسان انت كمان بتنعسيبقي نلاقي ربعض ونغلس ونتراخم 
ويبقي احلي من الرخامة مفيش
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انام الساعة كام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تسعة وشوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تسعة باليل 
مش تسعة الصبح مانا عارفك 
يلا تصبح علي خير انا هنام
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

انا انام 9 الصبح

تصبح علي خير يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم ربنا اجي اضربك افى 
يخليك تنام المغرب 
تسة الصبح اية 
قلنا تسعة باليل يعني انت نايم دلوقت


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

روح نام هاصحيك بدري 
واوعي تفتح عليا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ صدقني مهعرف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مييييييين


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكتي مش و انا بعمل مقلب في بنت الكنيسة امبارح

زعلت مني

شوفي المحادثة بيني و بينها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتها
شوفتها


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب و ايه رأيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى هى لسة ماخدتش ع الهزار


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لسة متعرفنيش انا و هبلْي

ارحميني و اثبتي علي صورة رمزية بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب دى حلوة ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي بصراحت احلي حاجة تليق علي البت لايا الشقية

صورة نونو بعينين زرقاء و بيعيط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بيعيط ؟
اشمعنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اهو كدة

يلي وريني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بدور اهوووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بسرعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اها
اية رايك ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

عثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسثسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هييييييييييييييييييييييه
بدور تانى بردك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ادخلي هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237518

انا في الخدمة دائماً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت
هل من مبارز


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بنفع انا ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد طبعاً
انتى اول مرة تدخلى الدردشة مش كده
ازيك حبيبتى


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام 

بس انا شب مش بنت هههههه 

يعني 

ازيك حبيبي ههههه 

انتي اخبارك 

نورتي بمزح معك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بتكسفها ليه يا عم الحج

نورت الموضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

سورى مكانش قصدى
انا سبت كلى ومسكت فى امل
نشكر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انت اسمك ايه علشان مش هعرف اندلك و اقولك يا كلي


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> سورى مكانش قصدى
> انا سبت كلى ومسكت فى امل
> نشكر ربنا




هههههه ولا يهمك 

مقبوله منك هههه 

مسائكم سعيد 

او صباحكم سعيد


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هو انت اسمك ايه علشان مش هعرف اندلك و اقولك يا كلي



انا اسمي 

محمد 

عمري : 21 

من الاردن 

ممممم 

بس ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد !!!

طب نورت يا محمد


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> محمد !!!
> 
> طب نورت يا محمد




ههههههههه

ايوا محمد 

حسيتك زعلت من اسمي :smil13:

شو اعمل مش انا الي اخترت اسمي :t33:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت محمد

كيمو اكيد مكانش قصده


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مزعلتش

بس معرفش انك مسلم

بس عادي كلنا اخوات

مش كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد يا كيمو كلنا اخوات


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ مزعلتش
> 
> بس معرفش انك مسلم
> 
> ...


تسلم اخي 

ما بزعل منك 

اول اشي انا عابر 

واكيد كلنا اخوان


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ايه عابر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى هو دلوقتى مسيحى مش مسلم


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب مانا عارف

انا بسأله هو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق يا كيمو انا غلطانه انى رديت عليك
رد يا محمد يابنى عليه العبيط ده


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> يعنى هو دلوقتى مسيحى مش مسلم



بلزبط اختي 

بس انا لا اعتبر مسيحي ولا مسلم 

بيسمونا عابرين صح 

والايمان موجود 

لاكن شخص مش متعمد ولم يتعرف للدين المسيحي بشكل كامل ما بنحسب مسيحي صح ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد

انت رسام جااااااااامد أوي كدة ازاي


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> محمد
> 
> انت رسام جااااااااامد أوي كدة ازاي




تسلم اخي شهادتك فخر الي 

انا الي سنتين برسم بس يعني تعلمت جديد 

كل ابواب العلم مفتوحه اخي بس انت اختار 

والصراحه الملل ساعدني كمان هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انا اكبر منك و موهبتي الرسم

و مبعرفش ارسم حتي زي ربعك


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب انا اكبر منك و موهبتي الرسم
> 
> و مبعرفش ارسم حتي زي ربعك




تسلم اخي هههه 

الرسم بدو  عقل صافي وهدوء و وقت اصرار  بس :16_4_16:


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

طه علمني يا مُعلم


----------



## كلي أمل (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك في موقع بعلمك من الصفر 

بدرجلك الصوره 5 مراحل او اكثر 

بصير رسمها اسهل اكتر 

بعد 6 شهور من الرسم بتصير ترسم لوحدك 

اهم قانون بلرسم لا ترسم من عقلك او من مخيلتك 

الى بعد الاحتراف هههه بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه هو


----------



## كلي أمل (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اسم الموقع dragoart

ادخل شوف اكيد راح يعجبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طب حاضر هشوفه في اقرب فرصة


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

احم احم

ياااااااااااا قوم


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلااااااااااااااا روزي

نورتشي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووووزي

انتي تدخلي تقولي كلمة و تخرجي


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه ميرسي ده نورك

ومبروك تغيير الاسم


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ده بيعبر عن شخصيتي اكتر ^_^


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> مش ده بيعبر عن شخصيتي اكتر ^_^




هههههههههه لا طبعا انت شخص مرح لكن مش مجنون 

والا الواحد يخاف منك بقي:beee::new2:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مجنون حبتين كدة

بس مش مؤذي متقلقيش


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني مجنون حبتين كدة
> 
> بس مش مؤذي متقلقيش




اهااااااااااااا طيب طمنتني:yahoo:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انتي اسمك روزي -_-


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هو انتي اسمك روزي -_-




اهااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اسم دلوع كدة

بناتي أوي

عجبني


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ن





Crazy Man قال:


> اسم دلوع كدة
> 
> بناتي أوي
> 
> عجبني




ميرسي ربنا يخليك:yahoo:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا زهقان انتي مش زهقانة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انا اسم شهرتي كيمو

و انا زهقان


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اه انا اسم شهرتي كيمو
> 
> و انا زهقان




طيب ليه زهقان يعني


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش لاقي حاجة اعملها

المنتدي كله نايم

مفيش الا انتي


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> مش لاقي حاجة اعملها
> 
> المنتدي كله نايم
> 
> مفيش الا انتي




هههههههههههههه انا نايمه اكتر من الكل:smil13:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

-_______-


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو صباح الفُل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تلقاك مانمتش
باقولك هرزعك افا 
اخليك تنام من المغر ب انت مش مصدقني 
وكمان بتتضحك 
صباح الجمال وصباح الفل والنور عليك يا غالي 
ربنا يجعل يومك سعيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في اسمي الجديد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ودا اسم تقابل بية ربنا ازاي 
لا الصورة والتوقيع ولا الاسم 
مش عجبيني خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا مفيش توقيع

ثانياً الاسم بيعبر عن سخسيتي

ثالثاً و ده الاهم

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فنان 
وبحب الجمال 
الصورة مش حلوة 
وتوقيع امبارح مش عاطفي 
وكريزي مان 
مش بحبة 
انا بحب الواد كيمو 
وكنت بحب الواد اللي قبلة 
بوينت اوف استارت اكتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طب اعمل ايه

E N D كان اسم كئيب أوي

و انا شلت التوقيع علشان كان بايخ

بس الصورة الرمزية وحشة ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ماشي نتكلم 6 المغر ب 
يمكن اروح الضهر انا 
يلا باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

علطول كدة

مش نخلص خناق الاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عندي شغل 
باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طويب اشوفك الظهر

بااااااااااااااي


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بما ان محدش صاحي

تصبحو علي خير

انا سايب الموبيل الساعة 6


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اناااااااااااااااا جيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الووووووووووووو
الووووووووو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الرقم دة رن الاعة 4 الفجر مين معاي غير ربنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حضرتك اللى رنيت عليا
انا لقيت رقمك عندى
مين حضرتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اة 
انا البرفسير 
بيسو الكبير 
هل من مبارز


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ازيك يا برنس اخبارك ايه
انت نسيتنى ولا ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتي تتنسي برضة 
انا مبنساش حد من حبايبي خالص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا بيسو
ايه اخبار الشغل النهارده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا رحت الشغل علشان ابني كاونتر خد اربعين طوبة وقست المشروع واخزت شيك بباقي الحساب ولسة جاي لليا حوالي تلت ساعة 
والجيب فية شيك بمبلغ عالي 
شوية 
يعني مبسوط خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هار اسوح 
روحتي فين يا بت انا بكلم نفسي
اجي اضربك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو النت تقيل شوية عندى
طاب كويس يا بيسو
يارب دايماً تبقى مبسوط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تقيل شوية عندك 
ماشي 
انا ترجمتها 
النت اللي تقيل مش انا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو مكانش قصدى
وعدلتها صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي 
انا مصدقك 
من غير ما تعدليها 
انا فاهم 
المهم انتي عاملة اية واية اخبارك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا تمام
وانت اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس 
بس زعلان لاني ليا فلوس عند ناس وكل ماتصل يقولوا اصبر 
وفلوس كتيرة 
يعني 17 مش قليلين 
شبكة عروسة مش كدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

17 الف
اه طبعاً شبكة عروسة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دول عند 3 افراد بس 
الا
قوليلي هي العروسة عندكم بيجبولها بكم دهب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بتفرق اوى
فى ناس بتبقى محدده تمن معين
وفى ناس بيسيبوا على زوق العروسة وهى وظروفها بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني المتوسط كام 
انا عايز اعرف


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
على ما اظن من 25:15
بس مش متاكده اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب كويس 
يعني الواحد يقدر يشبك ار بعة كمان
ويبنيلهم عمارة علشان يفتنهم مع بعض ويسافر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه ده على اساس ان الشعر حلل باربعة
مش بعيد يتفقوا عليك هما الاربعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ما انا هسيبهم واسافر 
واوقع ما بينهم
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير

منورين يا شباب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاطر بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انتى اللى منورة يا قمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> ده انتى اللى منورة يا قمر




ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ازيك يا روزي




انا تمام نشكر ربنا

انت ازيك؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس خالصوبدعيلكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا كويس خالصوبدعيلكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اميييييييييين يا يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا رحتو فين 
هجيب العصاية واضربكم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا لارا 
انتي فين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

خلينا هنا احلى يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة دة بيتنا احسن من هناك
انتي عاملة اية 
يارب تكوني كويسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويسة
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فرحت دلوقت بوجودك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياحبيب اختك انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هروح مصر في 
 شهر 12
وعندنا في البلد يمكن مفيش نت 
ودي مشكلة 
وبعدين لو سهرت زي كدة او ضحكت زي ما بضحك معاكم 
هيفتكروني اتجننت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش مشكلة قولهم اة اتجنتت
اوعى تسيبنا بقى ياواد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

المشكلة الاساسية 
هي النت اكيد هيكون ضعيف عندنا 
انا هحاول اجيب تليفون ارضي وكمان خط نت علشان خاطرك انتي وسارة وكيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى اتفقنا
المهم احنا الاربعة مش نبعد عن بعض


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الوحيد الي تعبان من الفرقة دي 
انا فعلا بتالم 
انتي عارفة انا باجي من الشغل بافتح المنتدي وقبل ماروح الشغل برضة بافتح المنتدي انا بنام 3ساعات فقط 
من كتر محبتي بيكم بامانة انا مبكدبشي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفة صدقنى انك مش بتنام
انا كمان بصحى من صباحية ربنا عشان بقول يمكن يكون حد فيكم فاتح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بصحي الساعة4 الفجر وبنام بعد 12 بالليل وانا قاعد معاكم حاسس انكم حتة مني مش عايز افارقكم خالص
مش عارف لية 
انا عمري ما حبيت بالطريقة العبيطة دي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه واانا بحبك انت وسارة وكيمو اوى
انتوا احلى اخوات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اول ما دخلت المنتدي كنت عادي خالص بعد ما عرفتكم اتبهدلت خالص 
بس علي قلبي زي العسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
عارف انا اول يوم دخلت المنتدى
لقيت كل واحد ليه انتيمه الخاص هنا
يعنى الوالد ليه انتيمه الخاص
والبنت هكذا
وكنت مش بعرف الاقى حد اكلمه اوى
لحد مااتعرفت عليكوا
بقيتوا اصحابى كتير كتير
والبت سارة بقت انتمتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني اطلع برة انا ولا اية 
انا حبتك انتي اول واحدة وخدت علكي خالص كنت حاسس اني اعرفك من زمان والواد كيمو افتكرت انة اكبر مني بعشرين سنة وصرصور افتكرت انها لسة 13 سنة 
بقولك انا اتبهدلت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انا خدت بالى انى اول واحدة انت خدت عليها
وانا كنت واخدة بالى منك وبحب ادخل انكشك فى المواضيع
هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا انا عمري ما اترسمت على شفايفي الضحكة الا منك 
انتي فرحتي قلبي فعلا 
علشان كدة انا مكنتش احب اخسرك 
انتي فعلا ضحكتيني كتير قوي تستاهلي لاب 
هدية وكمان علية احدث برامج الاتو كات بالشرح التفصيلي
انتي تستاهلي كل خير 
فكري اجيبلك اية هدية معاي وانا مروح 
خلي بالك هنفز دة وعد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اة واقول لبابا دى هدية من مين ؟
معجب ولهان ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بس وطي صوتك 
معجب بس مش ولهان 
عيب انتي حماتي 
انتي مامتي 
يابت انا هقولك بعدين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتجبلى هدية بجد ؟
لا انا عاوزة فطيرة بالسكر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دي هيجبهالك مع الهدية 
اما انتي متعرفيش اخوات 
يعني اية يعني يحبك من غير اي مقابل 
انا بس اعرف انزل الصور هبعتهملك عل الخاص بس بامانة بعد ما تشفيهم امسحيهم ولو ممسحتهمش متوريهمش لحد  
اوعيديني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووووعدك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جميل وكلام معقول انا خلاص هبعتهملك بازن الله اليوم 
وقوليلي رايك بصراحة متناهية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي زي العسل وربنا دي مش معاكسة 
دي بجد 
المهم الوالد فين يارب يتاخر شوية مش عايز يقومك من علي الكمبيوتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روحتي فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اهوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل شايفك بتسمعي حاجة 
وكتبتيها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اة اغنية عين شمس بتعات تامر حسنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحسب اللي جنب المرج 
كنت اقول هنبقي جيران


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم اللة ضحكتك بضحكني 
الجيران هنا هيقولواني اتجننت 
علي فكرة هيقولولي الاهبل اهو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ماهو فى البيت بينادونى بالهبلة خانو ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هو عبد العال 
فنون جميلة برضة 
ولا خبث
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا فنون جميلة
معانا فى الكلية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يبقي دة مرض معدي انتي وصرصور وكيمو انا لسة في البيت 
محدش يعرف اني اتهبلت 
لو عرففوا هخليكي تكلميهم انتي 
انتي السبب
مليش صالح
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جشطة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

خلي بالك انتي اللي جبتية لنفسك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

خلي بالك انتي مش كد الصعايدة يابت 
دي ام عاطف 
هتشدك من شعرك وتعلقك في الباب الهم ما بلغت الهم فاشهد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه لية بس دا انا بريئة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هيا 
ملهاش صالح دي موقفة الشارع علي رجل واحدة 
تقولي عندها زهايمر تقولي عندها هوس 
مش هتسيبك 
انتي حرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش خايفة وبتضحكي 
مش كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايووووووووووووووووون
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حزرتك 
انتي الجانية علي نفسك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اوووك موافقة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دي اكتر من ابوكي انتي برضة مش خايفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا خلاص خايفة خايفة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دانتي طلعتي قلبك ميت انا اللي هو انا 
بخاف منها 
وممكن اجري لو رفعت صوتها عليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهوووووووووووى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بجد
بس الكهرباء عندنا بايظة خالص
وكل ميصلحوها تبوظ تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقينى يااساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا صرصور 
يعني خوفتي
اية الحكاية يالارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماكنش يووووووووووومى ياسارة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

فيه ايه يا لارا
الود بيسو مالوا بيكى بيعملك ايه
مالك بيها يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هقولها تمسكك انتي وسارة وتعلقكم في الباب دة صعايدة 
تفتكري انهم طيبيبن زي انا وسارة 
انتي متعرفيش حاجة 
اقري شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش على بيسو ياخالتشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دانا غلبااااااااااااان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

استنى اسكوتوا لما ارجع اشوف ايه حكايتكم انتوا الاتنين
واشوف مين اللى يستجرأ يعلقنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفى التقيم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني اطلع برة انا ولا اية
> انا حبتك انتي اول واحدة وخدت علكي خالص كنت حاسس اني اعرفك من زمان والواد كيمو افتكرت انة اكبر مني بعشرين سنة وصرصور افتكرت انها لسة 13 سنة
> بقولك انا اتبهدلت



ايه ده يا بيسو
انا عندى 13 سنة
انا هبلة اوى كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دمك خفيف مش هبلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دي هيجبهالك مع الهدية
> اما انتي متعرفيش اخوات
> يعني اية يعني يحبك من غير اي مقابل
> انا بس اعرف انزل الصور هبعتهملك عل الخاص بس بامانة بعد ما تشفيهم امسحيهم ولو ممسحتهمش متوريهمش لحد
> اوعيديني



وانا كمان عايزة صور اشمعنى لارا
اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دمك خفيف مش هبلة



اذا كان كده ماشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا ستي 
قولي لي لارا خليكي هنا 
ملكيش دعوة بحد 
انا هزعل منك يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك اهو ياعسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو ملكيش دعوه بحد دى
كده عينى عينك وانا موجوده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

فية اية لازم كل يوم تشدوا مع بعض 
انا قلت ان عقلك كبير 
انتي مالك طلعتي هبلة زي غيرك لية 
اكبري انتي مهندسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا زى العسل
انا بحبكم اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هكبر
انا مهندسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فية اية لازم كل يوم تشدوا مع بعض
> انا قلت ان عقلك كبير
> انتي مالك طلعتي هبلة زي غيرك لية
> اكبري انتي مهندسة



اعترف يا بيسو بسرعة
مين غيرها الهبلة
اعترف لحسن اضربك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين انا زعلت منك يالارا 
كل واحد تنكشية 
وتحطي ايدك على جرحة لية 
مالكيش دعوة بحد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلكوا ايه
انا حاسة انى كيس جوافة هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يابيسو انا عملت اية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي يا سارة انتو اتلاتة اهلكم بيقولوا عليكم هبلة او اهبل 
انا لسة محدش يعرف اني اتهبلت 
يعني اتعديت منكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب وماله انك تتعدى مننا ؟
احنا زى العسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه يا بيسو
الهبل ده حاجه حلوه اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اية يابيسو انا عملت اية ؟


اية اللي بيحصل كل متلاقو بعض بتتعبو بعض لية وانتي عارفة انا باقصد اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قصدى انا اسفة يابيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انا مش عارفه
حد يفهمنى حاجه
لحسن كيس الجوافه هيبوظ كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى انتو زي العسل ما اختلفناش 
بس البلد عندنا جد شوية 
يعني مينفعش اتهبل اكتر من كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب خلاويص خلاويص


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بيسو اتهبل وسيبك من الناس
ملكش دعوة بحد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكم 
لسة ماتكلمناش 
يعني اية خلاويص
شكلي هجيب العصاية واجيلكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو هيضربنى الحقنى الحقنى هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كبير في بيتنا اتهبل ازاي
دي فضيحت الموسم 
امال كيمو مش باين لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفة اان قلقانة عليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بيسو هيضربنى الحقنى الحقنى هههههههههههههه


انتي ملكيش غير ام عاطف 
انا عليا اسرخ والم الجيران يمكن يقدروا يحوشوها عنك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وايوه غريبه انه ميدخلش لغاية دلوقتى
مترن عليه يا بيسو شوفه ايه حكايته


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مين ام عاطف دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رن عليه يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اللي هتعلقكم من شعر روسكم انتم 2


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هرن علية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا محدش يقدر يعلقنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اوك بيسو شوفه وطمنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة تعالى كلمى انت شبعى احسن بتقول عليكى انتى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كبروا دماغكم يا سارة 
وانتي كمان يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا تعالى ياسارة انتى وبيسو اثبتولها انكوا مش انا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بتقول عليا ايه مش فاهمة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

متخافش يا بيسو احنا بنهزر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بتقول عليا انى ولد
وولما قولتلها سيبنى اكلم سارة بيسور
قالتلى دا ع اساس انى معرفش مين سارة وبيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بصوا ماكمش دعوة بحد احنا هنا كلنا اخوات وبس 
كبري دماغك ومترديش علي حد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده انتى طلعتى ولد وانا كمان شكلى طلعت ولد وانا مش عارفة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

متخافش يا بيسو بامانه انا ولارا بنهزر
مش كده يا بت يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا قالت لكيمو اني بنت هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان طاب ازيك يا اوختشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هجيب البندقية واضخكم انتو الاتنين
وارتاح منكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كده يا بيسو
ونهون عليك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عاتيى بقى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش قادر عليكم واحدة تجيب شكل واحدة احساسها مرهف وكمان كد امها اعمل اية 
مش لازم اجيب البندقية 
قولي يا سارة انا اعمل اية 
اطخها واريح نور وخطيبها 
وبعدين خطيب نور هيدعيلي كل يوم 
ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهوى  ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حرام
بس هو مش هيدعيلك لو موتها دلوقتى
هو ممكن يدعيلك لو موتها بعد الفرح بسنة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بزمتك يا حماتي 
هيدعيلي ولا لاة 
خطيب نور طبعا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

او بشهر وحياتك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شفتي انا قلبي علية 
اصل وقع في حماة 
مش حماة لسة بس اكيد اصعب من حماتة الاصلية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا اقولكم باى باى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انا كداب 
بتضحكي لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش كداب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بت بطلي تنكشي حد 
انا عارف كل حاجة 
وكمان ممكن ازعل منك بجد 
انا قلت خلي عقلك كبير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياابنى بيتقال عنى ولد
اسكت ؟
لو قفلت فجاة معروف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ولد ولد 
اية يعني ههههههههههه
اية مالك 
انت زعلانة 
طيب انا ولد ومش زعلان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بهزر يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين 
انا هزعل منك بجد 
انا بقولك علشان خاطري مالكيش صالح بيها 
لو بتعزيني 
وعمللالي خاطر عندك 
حقك عليا انا 
مترديش 
علشان خاطري  
معلش تعالي علي نفسك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماهو خلاص مش هفتح من بكرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا اختي 
انا عارف كل حاجة بس كبري دماغك 
علشان خاطري 
اية يعني 
يمكن اكون انا بنت انتي تعرفي حاجة 
انتي شايفاني 
انا ممكن اقول عليكي 
انتي كد امي 
انا شفتك 
لازم نسيب الكلام الفارغ دة علي جنب 
ونهتم بغير كدة خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب اشمعنا انا اللى مسكنى تقول عنى كدة كل شوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو مش هنا ولا اية 
دايما بتسبوني وتمشوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اعمل اللى قولتلك عليه فى التقيم لخص يامنجز هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رنت ع كيمو ولالالا يابيسو ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رنيت اربع مرات مش بيفتح واديني برن تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهوى
يارب خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

متخافيش 
هو دايما بيكبر دماغة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد ؟
ولا حصل حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تعرفي احنا قلقانين ىعلية 
وتلاقية مع ىالكلاب بتاعتة بيطعمها في المطرية وبعدين دة منمش امبارح خالص 
وتلاقية لسة نايم 
انا عارفة بيعز النوم زي عنية 
دة امبارح قالي اية يا عم انتا مبتنمش 
انا مش كدك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه انا بحبكم اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

افتحي الرسائل الخاصة 
علشان ابعتلك عليهم الشغل 
واقفلي الزوار 
ماشي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالا هابقى افتحها يوم الخميس يابيسو معلش
لانى شوية وهتلاقى بابا قاومنى
ومش هلحق اقفلها تانى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لو عايز ابعتلك ىالصور ابعتهم ازاي 
وانتي قافلة الخاص
يبقي متزعليش مني بقي 
انا هكبر دماغي زيك 
ومش هكلمكتاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا رايح مشوار ضرورئ
هاجي بعد10 دفقايق 
متمشيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اصبر
بابا هيقاومنى خلاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بابا خمسة وهيقوامنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكي مش انا قلت خلاص 
انتي مش بتسمعي الكلام خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب بابا مش قعد من ساعتها
لازم يقعد
مش تزعل
انا بحبكم اوووووووووووووووووووى
اوعوا انتوا تنسونى
عشان خاطرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا انسى روحي منسكيش بس لازم تشقري علينا علطول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هحاول صدقنى
صدقنى لو عرفت هاجى علطول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لو لقتنى مش برد عليك يبقى بابا قاومنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى 
بس كبري دماغك يا موكوسة 
انا مش عايز ازعل من حد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر انا قفلت الصفحة اصلا مش مكلمة حد تانى
غيركوا انتوا التلاتة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هتلاقينا علي الدردشة 
بتعرفي تطبخي 
اصل انا حاطط الاكل علي النار
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه روح الحقه قبل مايتحرق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا غبي 
مش بتحرق مني اكل 
انا طباخ ماهر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين انا بقيت لوحدي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين بقى فينكم
فينك يا ود يا كيمو قلقتنا عليك النهارده


----------



## كلي أمل (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Hiz


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هاى محمد ازيك


----------



## كلي أمل (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام 

انتي اخبارك ؟


----------



## كلي أمل (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام 

انتي اخبارك ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا هنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنا يا لارا
بس كيمو مجاش اصلاً
وبيسو مش موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لية هما فين ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه
بس انا قلقت خالص على الود كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يستر ياخالتشى
انا قولت اسلم عليكى قبل ماادخل انام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس انك دخلتى
عشان لو مجيتيش كنت هزعل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قولت ارخم عليكى قبل ماانام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رخمى براحتك حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

طييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنا لسة صاحي وبقولكم صباح الخير 
انا يالارا انتي وسارة 
كنت نايم علشان باصحي بدري 
والواد كيمو ما تقلقوش علية


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين انا كدة بقيت لوحدي 
الي راح الكلية واللي ابوة منعة والليفي الكنيسة واللي ما بيسالشى 
دنيا دوارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مرحبا 
انا مستنيك من امبارح


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمني و انا اشرحلك كُل حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واللي يقولك ان الرصيد فية 5دقايق بس
بس هرن عليكمش خسارة 
بس مطولش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم اللة لومسكتك دلوقت لافضل اضرب فيكي 
لحد متعيطي 
اية مالكيش اخوات هنا 
مسالتيش عليا لية
انا زعلت منك


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ساااااااااارة عاملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش بيسو
بس زى متقول عندى حالة كده غريبة
مش عارفه مالى
معلش سامحنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا كيمو
انتوا ايه اخباركم
طمونونى عليكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمدلله نشكر ربنا

حالت ايه الي غريبت عندك ديه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا كويسين خالص 
بس انا زعلت منك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه
حاسة انى ملانة ومخنوقة وزهقانة ومليش نفس اعمل حاجه خالص

زعلان ليه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

علشان ابقي رمنتظرك كتير من اعصر وما بتجيش غير لما باكون خلصت خالص وعايز انام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو بامانه غصب عنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكي مشت لارا 
وانتي قرفتي مننا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعاً يا بيسو
انا مش قصدى عليكم
بس انا كل حاجه بعملها زهقانة منها
بامانه مش قصدى عليكم خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممممم

طب مانتي بتكلمينا و زهقانة

يعني احنا نزهق !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بامانه يا كيمو
ده انا حتى بقيت مش بنبسط غير معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

... !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مبروك الاسم الجديد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووة 
اية 
هنعيط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك يا بيسو
كنت خايفة اوى ميبقاش الاسم ليا

لا مش هنعيط يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سارة ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوةةةةةةةةةةةةة​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ايون انا هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو رحتو ا فين انا بانام


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وحشتوني الكام يوم الي فاتو دول أوي

امال البت لارا فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا مش هتقدر تفتح عشان الكلية
انت نسيت ولا ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لارا قطعت بي خالص 
ابوها محرج عليها ما تجيش المندي بالسيارة


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طب متفتشح من وراه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا 
طول ما وعدت لازم توفي بوعدها


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ ملحقتش اسلم عليها

ايه حكايتها هي و ميرا حد يقولي علي الخاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا فين
ازعل منكم تاني ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو احكيلي علي الخاص ايه الي بصل و توم بين لارا و ميرا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم كبر الجي وروق الدي
متخودش في باللك
عارف يا ميمو الدنيا بتمطر دلوقت عندنا 
وكمان كنا بردانين من الصبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هاتني عندك

ده انا مولع التكيف علي 16 و حران

احي بقي  علشان خطري


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان يا بيسو
هاجى مع كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه بقي مش بترد ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم الله المطرة شغالة دلوقت 
والجو برد 
من الصبح 
كدة خلاص يبقي هنروح مصر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ناس انا اتمني اشوفكم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يلا يا كيمو
اقابلك فالمطار كمان ساعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اية ناويتي تنتحري


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بيسو ينفع نجيلك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ينفع مينفعش لية


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طب عندك عشاء ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية ناويتي تنتحري



اه يا بيسو خلاص
مانا كده كده هموت
فاموت بكرامتى احسن
ولا انت ايه رايك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

كل حاجة موجودة 
فية زيت زيتون وزعتر
وكمان لحم 
وكمان جبنة وبندورة قصدي طماطم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بندورة دى
ياترى بقى جمع بندورة ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ام
عارفة عندنا اليوسفي اسمة اية خمني وانا ابعتلك شوية مصاري قصدي فلوس


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يكونش اسمه برتقان مثلاً
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده مفيش حمص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا 
الرفيع الي عندنا اسمة مندلينا 
والكبير شوية اسمة كلمنينا بجد
هههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده
انا اصلاً كرهت اليوسفى ومش هاكله تانى
قال كلمينا ونيلينا
ايه الهبل ده
دول بيتكلموا هيراطيقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص انا هنام تصبحوا علي خير 
صلولي 
يا احلي اخوات 
وانتي يا بت تفتحي بدري 
بدال مازعل منك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر هحاول على قد ماقدر
وانت من اهله يا بيسو
باى باى
ربنا معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هفتح الساعة 4 علشان خاطرك

تصبح علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> ايه ده
> انا اصلاً كرهت اليوسفى ومش هاكله تانى
> قال كلمينا ونيلينا
> ايه الهبل ده
> دول بيتكلموا هيراطيقى


الارنبيط اسمة زهرة 
والكرنب اسمة ملفوف 
وحاجات تانية كتير 
ابقي اقولك عليها 
سلام المسيح معاككم


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

(0 اﻟﺬﯾﻦ ﯾﺸﺎﻫﺪون ﻣﺤﺘﻮى اﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮع اﻵن : 4 ) اﻷﻋﻀﺎء 4 واﻟﺰوار +اﺑﻦ ﯾﺴﻮﻋﻨﺎ+, ﺑﻨﺖ اﻻﻧﺒﺎ اﻧﻄﻮﻧﯿﻮس ,Crazy Man

طب ده ازاي ده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
معلش تلاقى فى غلط فالحساب


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا شوفت المحادثة

في واحد مش مؤدب فيها

و انتي فهمة مش كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

تؤ تؤ

هو ماله و مال الموضوع اساساً


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش عارفه بقى
مين ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص خلاص

انتي ايه رأيك في الموضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا مستغربه ميرا اوى
ومش عارفه هى ليه بتقول كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفش صدقيني

مع أنها انسانة كويسة

بس مع لارا تحسي انها بتكره كُل الناس

و بيتشُك في كُل الناس

و ...


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يهديها ويهدينا


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طب موضوعها هي و لارا ملهوش نهاية ولا ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا مش لقياله نهاية
انت عندك حل


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حاول

و فشلت

مانا بعتلك كُل حاجة

صح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اه انت قلتلى
عشان كده قلتلك انى معنديش حل


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طب و العمل ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفه صدقنى يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طب خلاص

موحشتكيش لارا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

وحشتنى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا كمان

انتي بتروحي الجمعة امتي او الكلية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا المفروض انى كنت اروح النهارده عشان اشوف ايه الاخيار وكده
بس مكانش ليا مزاج
بس فى الغالب هنروح بكره


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربونا معاكي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ومعاك يا اخويا


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اخوكي مين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اخويا عباس
تعرفه


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مممم مش أوي

طب بما انها قفلت

مين معاية علي الخط


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مش انا هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووزي

عملة ايه


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام نشكر ربنا

وانت؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمدلله

هو انتي بتخافي من الاعضاء ولا ايه ^_^

تفضلي مختفية لغابة لما كل الاعضاء يمشو من الموضوع و تظهري انتي


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا الحمدلله
> 
> هو انتي بتخافي من الاعضاء ولا ايه ^_^
> 
> تفضلي مختفية لغابة لما كل الاعضاء يمشو من الموضوع و تظهري انتي




هههههههههههههههه لا طبعا بس انا بدخل لما بكون فاضيه


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

و بتدخلي 5 دقائق و تطلعي


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اها هههههههههههه انا عايزه اقولك اني خلاص فصلت وهقوم انام


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالا

ده كدة اقل من 5 دقائق بقي


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش تتعوض وقت تاني

تصبح علي خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ

و انتي من اهله

اهئ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو

واثقة رورو

اي حد


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو

واثقة رورو

اي حد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير انا صحيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صباااااااااااااح الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انتا فين 
اوعي تقول انك في مصر


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ لأ انا في الطيارة علي دبي ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مستنيك 
متتاخرش


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فين في دبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
في البلد 
اللي 
دارها ++اللي دنبيها


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بمعني ...!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ماشي 
اسيبك في رعاية الله
يلا سلام


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اووووووووف

سلام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

متنفخش في وشي ياد 
بعد كدة اضربك 
وانا مليش نفس اضرب حد ع الصبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انت جاي تعد 5 دقائق و تمشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت 
عمال اخبط علي الباب
محدش هنا ولا اية 
انتوا فين 
يا احبائي في المسيح
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووو
التليفون بيرن 
ومحدش بيرد
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييت

بس مشغول حبتين كدة

لو مرديتش عليك اعرف اني بفطر

اصلي لسة صاحي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

فطرت ولا لسة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

فطرت

ايه يا بيسو عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس انتا كنت فين 
وباقي الاخوات فين 
انتا نسيتنا ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

نسيتكو ايه بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لسة صاحي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حاسس بالوحدة 
من ساعة ماجيت مش لاقي حد من اللى بعرفهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلك ايه يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ليه مش بتعمل مواضيع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

قول 
وما تتكسفش
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني حابس نفسك في الموضوع ده

مش بتعمل مواضيع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اية هي المواضيع اللي انتا عايزني اعملها 
انا خايف اكتب في مكان غلط حد يضحك عليا 
وساعتها هسيب المنتدي 
غصب عني ومش هرجع تاني حتي لو زائر


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مش زيي انا و لارا و سارة و بيتر و واثقة و رورو و ...

مش بتنزل مواضيع فيها معلومات مثلاً في القسم الثقافي

مواضيع مضحكة في القسم الترفيهي

مواضيع دينية في المسيحي الكتابي او المرشد الروحي

مواضيع عامة في القسم العام

موايع ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني لانزل شوية مواضيع كتير 
المشكلة مش بعرف اكتب اللينك كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف يا كيمو انا ببقي سرحان في دنيا تانية 
وانا بكتب اية موضوع 
واقدرش اكمل  
بس ها احاول


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش النور قطع عندي


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

وسع وسع وسع

لارا وصلت يا جودعان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير علي احبابي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مطبق من  امبارح

انا هنام بقي

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## لص القلوب (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اية دة 
مين دة 
هو فية اية 
مين هقول اية 
يلا معتلكش


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هي سارة و لارة فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
مش باينين خالص يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يبقي علشان الدراسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عامل ايه يا بيسو الاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس والحمد للة 
بس زعلانشوية علي كوازاكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه هو ماله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلة بيحب  
وبعدين انصدم 
اوعي يا كيمو تحب 
وان حبيت اوعي تندلق في حبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طوويب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلك مش رايق اية الحكاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ زهقان بس شويتين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

من اية يا باش مهندس


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش الخط قطع

و طلعت اشرب

مسمعتش الرنة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا يهمك 
انا مش زعلان


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طه كويس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انتا باباك زعق فيك وخد التليفون وقالك انا مشترية وبفتكر انك بتكلم علي حسابك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اية ياعم مالك انت بترد علياكل ساعة مرة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جاية فالطريق


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش اصلي بفتر بس بكتب في نفس الوقت


بتقول ايه بقي مش فاهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا عسل انتي وصلتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صحتين وعافية علي قلبك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اه وصلت
اخباركم ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني بالهنا والشفاء 
مطرح ما يسري يمري


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين مش باينة لية 
يا ساية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش اصلى بروح الكلية وبرجع تعبانة
بنام وانزل على الكنيسة
ومش على طول بقدر افتح بالليل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كلية اية مش انتي مخلصة تعليم ولا لسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا قد لارا
تانية كلية سياحة وفنادق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا ينجحك ان انشاللة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله بيسو
اخبارك ايه انت والود كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني المعهدبتاعي مالوش لزمة سياحة وفنادق 
وفنون جميلة وهندسة 
يبقي انا مش من مستواكم
اروح اموت احسن


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كده بس
انت واخد معهد ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

خلصت اكل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معهد فني تجاري


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بس حلو مش وحش
طب على الاقل انت بتشتغل
انا واحده زيى حتى التدريب معرفتش اتدرب


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مسبتليش حاجه اكلها يا كيمو
خلصت الاكل كله


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا دمبسكو

يلا لازم احشر نفسي في الي مليش فيه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ سيتلك العضم تمصمصي فيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ربشتغل اية 
بشتغل حتة مقاول صغير علي قد حالي 
ومتغرب كمان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مين دمبسكو دى
بيعملوا بيها ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مبحبش امصمص يا كيمو
انا زعلانة منك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طب سيبتلك القرقوشة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بس صدقنى احسن من غيرك بكتير
احنا عندنا كل يوم نسمع واحد وفروه من الشغل
ومعظمهم ناس متجوزة وعندها عيال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ادبحلك عجل وتقوليش لكيمو اكل تاني فاهمة يا بت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
برضو مش بحب القرقوشة
زعلانة منك يعنى زعلانة منك متحاولش


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حتت مقاول في فجيبه 1000 جنيه و هو اعد علي السرير ^_^

مش عارفة ايه الدمبسكو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا بيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش عارف ايه اللى انت بتقوله ده
محصليش الشرف قبل كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا لولا ربنا واقف معاي مكنتش لقيت اكل 
انا لولا بدات من تحت الرصفر وخسرت وكسبت وتعبت كتير وقعدت 3سنين علي بعض مكنتش يبقالي لزمة 
انا كنت باشتغل والتلج كان بيسقط عليا 
انا شربت المر


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انا خريج ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو
ربنا عوضك بعد كده على الايام الوحشة

مش انت بتقول دمبسكو دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد سباحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتي بقي انك تعرفيها اهوه ^_^

انا خريج سباحة يا بيسو !! ماااااااااااشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> حتت مقاول في فجيبه 1000 جنيه و هو اعد علي السرير ^_^
> 
> مش عارفة ايه الدمبسكو


اضرب في 10
علشان تبقي صادقفي كلامك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

دانا اتعلمت السباحة في النيل من غير مااخد شهادة 
انا خبرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

1000x10=100 ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بجد يا كيمو هتشتغل ايه يعنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الدمبسكو ديه كليةاو جامعة ( ايطالية ) تخرجني اشتغل في البتروض ( مش بالذات بس انا اخترت البترول )

فهمتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بدخلها بعد 3 اعدادي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بس حاجة محترمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بتاع الجاز


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

و اخترت اشتغل في شركة بابا و عمي ( هما الي عملنها مش شغالين فيها )

هي شركة بترول بس انا مش بشتغل في البترول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يا كيمو انتا رسايلك سريعة قوي ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلها حلوة
بس ازاى شركة بترول وانت مش بتشتغل فالبترول


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا المسؤل عن الاتي ;

التوظيف , الرفد , القبض , الخصم , السُلف , المرتبات , المكفأت , الخصومات , ... 

وصلت !!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اه قلتلى
يعنى شغل حسابات مش كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الله ينور عليكي

انا المسؤل عن العُمال الي فيها  فهمتي ولا امد ايدي بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عقبال افتح اشوف الرسالة يجي الرد منك اومن سارة ازاي 
الجهاز بتاعي ضعيف ولا اية الحكاية 
فهموني بدال مااكسرة ولا انا مش عارف استخدمة 
حد يجاوبني بسرعة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

فهمت وانت متقدرش تمد ايدك اصلاً

مش بفهم اوى فالكمبيوتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني اية انتي اسرع مني بكتير


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انت بتكتب تعليق من ايقونة اضافة رد !


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> الله ينور عليكي
> 
> انا المسؤل عن العُمال الي فيها  فهمتي ولا امد ايدي بقي


تمدايدك علي كباية شاي 
لو تفكيرك وصل لابعد من كدة 
يبقي انت الجاني علي نفسك دي بلدياتي 
فاهم 
ولا اجي اضربك


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيكم يا حلوين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة امال اكتب فين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا قمر
نورتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا روزي منورانا


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا روزي


في حاجة تحت اسمها الرد السريع 

شفتها



عملة ايه يا روزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هو مستطيل من تحت مكتوب اضف الرد السريع 
وواحد تاني مكتوب الوضع المتقدم


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسي ده نوركم كلكم

انا تمام نشكر ربنا

انتم عاملين ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمدلله


انت يا بيس تكتب في الستطيل الابيض و تدوس اضف الرد السريع


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جربها كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي يا روزي

متنسيش ليا عندك شوية دقائق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معاكم للصبح بكرة عايز اريح مش هطلع شغل 

روزي بتمسي وبتمشي 
بعدج كدة هتتاخدي غياب


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رووووووووووووووزييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رحتى فين يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> نورتي يا روزي
> 
> متنسيش ليا عندك شوية دقائق




بتوع ايييييييييييييه:spor24:


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معاكم اهووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

امبارح ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة لازم تقعدي معانا شوية كتار 
علشان منخليش سارة تضربك 
واحنا نهيص عليكم انتوا الاثنين 
هاااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي روزي


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة لازم تقعدي معانا شوية كتار
> علشان منخليش سارة تضربك
> واحنا نهيص عليكم انتوا الاثنين
> هاااااااااااااااااااااي




هههههههههههههههه حاضر:beee:


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي روزي روزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب 
ويبارك عمركيا روزي يا غالية


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي روزي روزي روزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

دي عملت زيي ما بتر دش غير بعد ساعة 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي روزي روزي روزي روزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف مالكم بتسكتوا بسرعة لية


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه

نعم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم الله عليكي بتروحي فين انتي بتعتنا احنا التلاتة النهاردة متمشيش تاني هتتخدي غياب


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> روزي روزي





Crazy Man قال:


> روزي روزي روزي





Crazy Man قال:


> روزي روزي روزي روزي





Crazy Man قال:


> روزي روزي روزي روزي روزي



روزي روزي روزي روزي روزي روزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين كلكم مشيتو لية انتو فين 
هجبلكم العصاية


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي

يلا ارغوا بقي


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

من عيونك يا قمر
يلا بقى حد يفتح موضوع نتناقش فيه
ايه رايكم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى عنده حق
ايه الظلم ده


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه اه طبعا في تفرقه


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا بنوته اختاري انتي موضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يفتشح موضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بلاش انا يا روزى عشان مش بعرف اختار حاجه خالص
وبعد كده انتى اخر واحده جيتى
يعنى انتى اللى فيها ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بتدرسي ياروزي ولا خلصتي دراسة


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وعندي فكره تاني كل واحد ينزل نكته واكتر واحد هياخد تقييمات علي مشاركته هيكون هو الكسبان

ايش رأيكم


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> لا بلاش انا يا روزى عشان مش بعرف اختار حاجه خالص
> وبعد كده انتى اخر واحده جيتى
> يعنى انتى اللى فيها ^_^




ماااااااااااااااااااشي موافقه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه الفكره دى
انا موافقة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

طب كل واحد يسأل التاني سؤاال و روزي الي تبدأ


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بتدرسي ياروزي ولا خلصتي دراسة




لا انا خلصت الحمد لله


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بس انا علي الموبيل و مبعرفش ارفع صور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد للة يعني انا وانتي الكبار هنا الكل لازم يسمع كلامنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اه صح نسيت موضوع الموبيل
طاب خلاص معلش يا روزى بلاش موضوع الصور عشان كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة

حد يفكر في حاجت تانية


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اممممممممممم طيب خلاص احنا ننزل النكت وانت تختار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن برضو
ايه رايك كيمو


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الحمد للة يعني انا وانتي الكبار هنا الكل لازم يسمع كلامنا




هههههههههههههه اهااااااااا معاك حق لازم نسيطر:flowers:


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني ايه انا اختار


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

تختار احلى نكته


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني ايه انا اختار




تختار من التلاته اكتر نكته ضحكتك يعني


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممم موافق


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اوووووووووووووك يلا نبدأ لما كله يقول يلا هنزل النكت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يلالالالالالالالا انا جاهزه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا جاهز اضحك ^_^


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوي يا بيسو

شكله هو الي هيكسب عليكو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه 

شوفتها قبل كدا و كل مشوفها اضحك

ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا صرصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وحدة واحدة يا بيسو


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

[/url][/IMG]
ملحقتش ادور على حاجه حلوه
خدوا دى وخلاص


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

استني لما الكل يشارك وبعدها كيمو يقول مين الكسبان وننزل غيرهم


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه حلوه يا ساره


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا كيمو قولنا ايه اكتر حاجه ضحكتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>




امممممممممممممم وبعدين بقي:ranting:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه واضح ان بيسو كسب

مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزين تاني انا عندي 300جيجا مليانة كلام فارغ


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روح نام 
انا سهران علشان عايز اعطل من الشغل بكرة 
انا تعبت


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني كان في حاجة مهمة خلتني اقوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم احنا بطلنا نزعل ولا يهمك يا غالي 
يا باشمهندس 
يا بتاع الغاز
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه

طب هات نكت تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف يا كيمو انا عندي اللمبة فرقعت وشغال علي نور الصالة 
بكرة احطلك شوية كتار 
تئبرني 
ما احلاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر كلمتين دول معناهو اامرك و انت ايييييييييه  حلو تقريباً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تئبرني 
يعني اموت قبلك وتحطني في القبر 
ما احلاك 
يعني انت حلو خالص
اتعلمو لغات ببلاش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي 
سلام يا اغلي صديق


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت من اهله

انت تؤبرني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

فية حد هنا 
انا خبطت علي الباب
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مساااااااااااااااااء الفل


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام الحمد لله

وانت؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام

ايه هتعدي شوية 

ولا بتمسي و هتحلي


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بتمسي ( بتقولي مساء الفل ) و تخلعي ( و تمشي )


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه لا صدقني بس فعلا مش بقعد كتير بنام بدري


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

طب هتامي امتي النهاردة

كمان 3 دقائق !!


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه لا لسه شويه


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان بقت اخضريكة !!


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اهاااااااااااااااا عقبالك يا باشا


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً

حلو روك انه عليه الدور

انا قلت كلام

شكلي هتفصل انسأله


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه ليه بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

طب مش هتعلقي انتي بقي ولا ايه


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه احم احم اهاااا بس خليني في الاخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تاموضوع كدة هينااااااااااام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اصحى يا موضوع بسرعة


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

منورة يا قمر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ده نورك حبيبتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلييييييييين و سهليييييييييييييين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلين بيك استاذ كيمو
شو اخبارك


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اني بخير

انتي شو اخبارك اليوما


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انى بخير ايضاً سيد كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااه لسة فكرة تري ديلوقتشي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مانت يا كيمو منفضنى اعملك ايه بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اهو اهو رديتي بعد نص ساعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا PM 10:39 ,ﯾﻮم أﻣﺲ

بعد 40 دقيقة

انتي PM 11:20 ,ﯾﻮم أﻣﺲ

بعد 1 دقيقة

 PM 11:21 ,ﯾﻮم أﻣﺲ

بعد 50 دقيقة

انتي AM 12:15 ,اﻟﯿﻮم

بعد 3 دقائق

انا  AM 12:18 ,ﻟﯿﻮم





شوفي بقي الفرق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب انا مش فاضية ومعايا حاجات بخلصها
بستنى دقيقتين مش بترد برجع اعمل حاجات معايا
يبقى العيب فيك انت مش فيا عشان انت فاضى


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فاضي و زهقان كمان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب شوف موضوع اتكلم فيه وانا هفضى نفسى عشانك


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ خليكي في مشاغلك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لا خلاص مش هكمل حاجه دلوقتى
يلا بقى شوف حاجه نعملها بدل ماضربك


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اصلي هاكل

كملي الي انتي بتعمليه

يا عسسسسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى كيمو
بالهنا والشفا


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

خلصت اكل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صبح صبح يا عم الحاج


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صباااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح اللي بتغني


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ الي بترقص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بترقص فين علشان 
انا عازمك هناك
ومعانا سجارتين حشيش


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جدع انت ايه

بتنام 5 دقائق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بنام 4 ساعات يكوفوني 
مش زيك 
النهار كلة نايم 
والليل كمان نصة نايم


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه هو حضرتك من انسان زينا يعني ولا ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ابن يا حبيبي 
انا انسان 
زيك بالضبط
بس انا هنام كتير في القبر 
يعني ما ينفعش انام في الدنيا اكتر من كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليك يا عم الحج

يعني 4 ساعات مكفيينك


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الو الو واحد اتنين تلاتة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الو تلاته اتنين واحد حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

سمعني حول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووو الوو الوو 45632 ^__^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مين معايا حول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بمسي التماسي اجدع تماسي احسن تقولوا ان انا نـااسي ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابداء الاشارة حووووووووول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هنقضيها حوول ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلنا كده حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عامل ايه يا واد يا بوبو حوووووول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا توماام ، اانتوو عامليين ايه ، حوول ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس بي صرصور معرفش ملها حووووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صرصور كويسة حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش كويسة حول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا كويسة حوووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مش متأكد يعني من الموضوع ده حوُوُوُوُوُوُوُل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى وانا كمان مش متأكده ^_^ حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتذاكري حوووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد مبرجع من المحاضرة بقراها وببقى كده ذاكرتها حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بس كدة طب اشرحيلي اخر محاضرة 

حول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بلاش احراج حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اشرحي يا **** حول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

The principles of the tourism and hospitality industry
ده عنوان المحاضرة اشرح انت الباقى حووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻣﺒﺎدئ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ اﻟﺴﯿﺎﺣﺔ واﻟﻀﯿﺎﻓﺔ

مش كدة


حوووووووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شاطر كيمو

اهه انت عارف اشرح لنفسك بقى

حووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تاني تامي

حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تانى ايه يابنى مالك

حووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز تاني

حﻮوووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ﻮووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ياله مفيش تانى انا اخرى كده
حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ دوري

 حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول لأ دوري

 حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول لأ دوري

 حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول لأ دوري

 حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قادرة اقوم
وكفاية حووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول عشان انا قربت اتحول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انام يعني

ح ُ ل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عايز تنام
حول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اينعم

حول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طويب خلاص روح نام
وانا كمان هحاول انام


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

حووول


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

متنسيش حول ديه تاني احسن اضربك

تصبحي علي خير

حوُل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر كيمو
وانت من اهله حووول


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير عليكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت بنام بس شوفت اسم روزي قوت فطيت علطول

اخبارك ايه

حووووووول


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه

انا تمام نشكر ربنا

وانت


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسان ~_~ جداً

هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مانمتش من امبارح والا ايه؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوان


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحي علي خير بقي


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهل الخير يا كيمو

ربنا معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووووووو
مين معاي علي الخط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هاى بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا سارة عاملة اية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا
انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الحمد للة قربت 
اروح البلد


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مصر هتنور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي اللي منورة
كلها 70 يوم بس نعيش
ان شاء اللة وربنا يعدل حالة الطقس هنا علشان ميزيدوش


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كل حاجه هتبقى كويسة بإذن يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل عندنا الجو متقلب جدا 
يوم هواء ويوم امطار 
ويوم حر 
الاربع فصول بتشوفيهم 
في نفس اليوم الواحد 
طبيعة واتعودنا عليها
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب كويس يعنى مش بتزهقوا لا من صيف ولا شتاء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا الاتعودنا خلاص 
لازم نعمل حساب كل حاحة غير متوقعة 
يعني ممكن ينزل بكرة تلج عادي خالص 
بتقعد نلعب ونعملة كور 
ونضرب بية اللي معدي في الشارع 
والجيران


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد نفسه يحس احساس التلج ده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا لازم اقفل دلوقتى
باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالي في شهر 12 وانا افضل اضرب فيكي بالتلج لما تزهقي 
انا عندي صور للتلج بس في مصر 
لما اروح ابعتهالك انشاء اللة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي مع السلامة 
متتاخريش انا مستنيكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك يا مشهندس كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مين هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا وقايل مساء الخير للطيبين وانتي واحدة منهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا مش بحب حد يقول انى طيبة :new2:
انا شريرة :t32:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
انا طيب خالص 
وعايز الناس كلها تقولي يا ابو قلب طيب 
اية رايك بقي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى يا ابو قلب طيب يا اخويا يا عسل انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة انا فعلا قلبي طيب جدا 
ومش عبيط 
واعلرف لاالناس كويس 
بدليل انتي عارفة معظم اسراري وانا واثق فيكي 
انتي مستحيل تخوني انا عارفك اكتر من نفسك 
تقدري تقولي 
ان كلامي غلط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا طبعاً مش غلط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنت انا النبي بيسو 
لازم تحترمي نبؤاتي 
هتشوفوا علي العيد ايةاللي هيحصل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووو 
انتي رحتي فين 
هنفخك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متنفخنيش
بس بابايا كان عايزنى فى موضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا لازم ياخدوا رايك 
مانتي الريسة 
هههههه

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد طبعاً مفيش حاجة بتحصل هنا غير بموافقتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدى لله 
ادي نبؤة اتحققت 
وبعدين في الموكوسة 
روحي هاتيها من شعرها 
والواد كيمو 
مش عارف مالة مش راضي يجي اية السبب
دانا زعلان خالص
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو بقى بيفتح متاخر
تلاقية لسه نايم
يومة بايظ خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو طابخين اية النهاردة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لحمه وارز وملوخية ده الغدا
العشا سوسيس وبفتيك
تيجى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفنا البفتيك اية التاني الي كتبتة 
عايز اعرف 
انا عندي لحمة زايدة مني وكمتان بامية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بص هو بتشتريه شكله كده



ماما بقى بتعملهولنا بيبقى كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

في حد هيضرب 
النهاردة​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

با بني دة اسمة سوسيس 
اوسجق النوع الكبير 
انا عارف اتعلمموا الكتابة بقي 
انا واكل مقلوبة وحطيت علها حمص 
وكمان فول سوداني محمر بالسمن البلدي سمن غنم


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انتوا بتاكلوا
يظهر جيت في وقت مش مناسب
طيب بالهنا و الشفا
باي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يابنى مين بس
انا كنت كاتبه سوسيس بامانه
شككتنى فى نفسى ورجعت اشوف كتبتها ازاى


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> با بني دة اسمة سوسيس
> اوسجق النوع الكبير
> انا عارف اتعلمموا الكتابة بقي
> انا واكل مقلوبة وحطيت علها حمص
> وكمان فول سوداني محمر بالسمن البلدي سمن غنم


سمن غنم يعني ايه :thnk0001:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يا ميرا لسه ماكلناش
ده احنا لسه بنشوف هنتعشا ايه
انتى هتتعشى ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> لا يا ميرا لسه ماكلناش
> ده احنا لسه بنشوف هنتعشا ايه
> انتى هتتعشى ايه


 شكرا يا بطتي انا هنام خفيفة
كلوا انتوا بالهنا و الشفا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تعالي اتعشي يا بت انتي 
وهي
انا قربت انام ​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تعالي اتعشي يا بت انتي
> 
> وهي
> انا قربت انام​


 اتعشوا انتوا انا ماليش نفس
بالهنا و الشفا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا ميصحش انتى اول مره تزورينا ومتتعشيش معانا ميصحش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بصي يا ستي الغنم هنا بيحلبوة وبيطلعوا من الزبدة والمن 
دة غالي تمنة 
وكمان انتي عاملة رجيم ولا اية تعالي يا ميرا انا طابخ باديا سارة هدلك علي العنوان
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اه تعالى معايا بيسو ساكن الشارع اللى ورايا مش بعيد ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طب طابخين ايه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


 دي كبسة بالمكسرات ؟
و لا دي المقلوبة اللي قولتلي عليها ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قلتلكم مقلوبة واديني بعتهالكم
بالهنا والشفاء
يالا 
شوفوا انتوا تبعتولي اية بعد الاكل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاء الله عارفة كمان الكبسة 
يا تري بتحطوا جزر مبشور عليها ولا لاة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> قلتلكم مقلوبة واديني بعتهالكم
> بالهنا والشفاء
> يالا
> شوفوا انتوا تبعتولي اية بعد الاكل


 لا احنا ما اتفقناش على كدة
احنا هناكل و نقوم ننام و خلاص
مش هنبعت ليك حاجة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مشاء الله عارفة كمان الكبسة
> يا تري بتحطوا جزر مبشور عليها ولا لاة


 عارفة الكبسة السعودي
لان فيه واحد زميلنا في المدرسة كان على طول مامته تعمل كبسة في ال dish parties و يجيبلنا صينية كبيرة اوووووووي و ناكل منها كلنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بخيلة مش عايزة تعمليلي كوباية شاي من ايديكي 
انتي منين يا بت انتي 
ردي يا مير بدال ما اضربك يالا بسرعة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتي بخيلة مش عايزة تعمليلي كوباية شاي من ايديكي
> انتي منين يا بت انتي
> ردي يا مير بدال ما اضربك يالا بسرعة


 انا من اسيوط 
بس من غير ضرب :boxing:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جبتلك ايس كريم انت و سارة
بألف هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

وبعدين في شلة الصعايدة دي يبقي 
نكتب لخط الصعيد فقط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايز شاي انا بحبب اشرب شاي


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من اسيوط بجد 
صعيدية يعني
هو مش باين عليا و لا ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا عايز شاي انا بحبب اشرب شاي


 بس انت قولتلي قبل كدة انك مش بتحب الشاي
طيب اتفضل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اوي شايك كويس خالص تسلم ايديكي 
بس لو سمحتي سكرة كتير خالص


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكرا اوي شايك كويس خالص تسلم ايديكي
> بس لو سمحتي سكرة كتير خالص


 طيب انا جايبالك مكعبين سكر مكنتش حطيتهم كلهم
مش مشكلة
اجيبلك كوباية تانية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا 
الشاي كويس خالص 
تسلم ايديكي
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتشرب الشاي بكام معلقة سكر ؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا
> 
> الشاي كويس خالص
> تسلم ايديكي​


 ربنا يخليك و تسلم ايديك انت كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

3بس وممكن لو المج كبير احط4


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبحوا علي خير 
انا هنام 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح على خير
يلا باي باي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي 
في حفظ يسوع :big37:


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير صباح  النور صباح اللي بتغني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو
012
انت فين ياغ كيمو 
هضربك 
لو مرديش
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا بيسو
و كل سنة و انتم طيبين كلكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتم بالف خير 
شوفتي انا باصحي الساعة كام
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نشيط انت بسم الصليب عليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اعمل اية 
اكل العيش مر 
ولازم استغل الوقت كويس 
الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعة قطعك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اعمل اية
> اكل العيش مر
> ولازم استغل الوقت كويس
> الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعة قطعك


 ربنا يعينك و يقويك


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الو -_-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فين ياد 
شكلك هتضرب مني


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مانا داخل بتسحف علشان منضربش

انت عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بستخف 
طيب خد القلم دة
طخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يالا باي 
انا ماشي 
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

است يا بيسو ده انا عملت لنفسي حتت فطار

بيض مقلي بالسوسيس

و صورته

سواني اجيبلك الاكل تاكل معاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

خود كل بسرعة قبل متنزل


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه انا الي عملها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام ياخويا انا فطرت وقرب اتغدا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني هاكل لوحدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حد يجي بفتشح نفسي ;(


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> خود كل بسرعة قبل متنزل


 الله
دي صورة البيض اللي انت عملته بجد و لا جايبها من محلات الحاج جوجل ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ صدقيني انا الي عمله

تعالي بسمالله


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ صدقيني انا الي عمله
> 
> تعالي بسمالله


 شكرا ربنا يخليك
 بألف هنا و شفا ليك
دة انت طباخ شاطر اهو


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هو البيض بقي اسمه طبخ !!!!!!!


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكت دة فيه ناس مبيعرفوش يسلقوا بيض اساسا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتعرفي


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اة طبعا بعرف
انت فاكرني خايبانة خالص كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حسيت بس ^_^

طب مش هتفطرينة بقي


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حسيت بايه ؟
افطركم ايه ما انت فطرت خلاص عاوز تفطر تاني ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ عايز احلي بقي


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه طيب خليها بعد الغدا بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

طوويب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو
الوووووو
الخط قط 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت 
مين معاي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الو الو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

صباحك فل يا كيمو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام 
وانتا مظهرتش امبارح لية 
اتاخرت لية


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

امبارح با سيدي كنت في الكنيسة و جيت الساعة 2 و ادت علي المنتدي لحد الساعة 4 و نمت ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

برحتك يا غالي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا بقي 
سلام 
انا ماشي 
ربنا معك ياخويا
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مين متواجد ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام با بيسو

ايوة يا نجمة انا هنا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هلا هلا منوووور​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بس يعني ايه ثرايا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نجوم الثريا

دول بتكون في السماء عبارة عن 7 نجمات متقاربين بطلقو عليهم نجوم الثريا...
وانا وحده منهم  

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه اسم جميل

انا اسمي كيمو تقدري تندهيني بيه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم... وكريزي يبقى مين؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يبقي انا ^_^


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

كيمو... وكريزي...

المهم في حروف مرتبطة الكاف واليا..

أكيد ولا اسم فيهم الحقيقي صح؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ كيمو الشهرة في البيت و الشارع و المنتدي و ...


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تماام يا كيمووووو...

كدا افضل

على كلٍ عاشت الأسامي يا كيمو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولك يا نجمة !!


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تفضل ....​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت
مين اللي كان بيندة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس  انتي عاملة اية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

معاي لاتلفون


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

براحتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي روحتي فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هاااااااااااااااااى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هاي ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيك انتي جيتي امتي 
يا تري اتعشيتي ولا لسة وهتتعشي اية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا لسه متعشيتش
بس بصراحة مش عارفه ماما عملالنا ايه النهارده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

معلشي لو جيتي بدري شوية كنت عزمبتك​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اتعشيت ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جبت كبدة وحمرتها ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يسهلو
انا ممكن اخلى ماما تعملنا كبده بكره
اشمعنا انت يعنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معليش حد يجبلي حاجة انا بجيب لنفسي كل حاجة 
تعرفى امبارح جبت كام 
خلت علي 800
والنهاردة 
تعبت اوي ويدوب 300
مجبش خروف اتعشي بية 
ولا اية رايك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن برضو فكره
وهاتلى خروف معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يحيكي 
احلى خروف ليكي وكمان ازبحلك عجل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اهو مخليني 
وياما الحي بيقاسي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مالك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس متخافيش​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عارفه انك كويس
بس انا حاساك متضايق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفة بعد ما اتعودت عليكم 
يبتوني كلكم 
انا حسيت بالوحدة 
هو دة اللي خانفني شوية 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا بيسو
بس انا من الاول ثابته على نفس مواعيدى
يمكن لارا مبقيتش تدخل كتير عشان الكلية بتاعتها
وكيمو يومه مقلوب خالص
حتى انا ليا اكتر من يوم مكلمتهوش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا دوام الحال من المحال 
ربنا يتولانا 
المهم الدنيا عاملة اية معاكي 
وبتكلمي لارا ولا لاة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لا هى مفتحتش من امبارح ومكلمتهاش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب ابقي طمنينا عليها 
وبالنسبة لكيمو انا بصحية الفجر 
علشان يصلي الضهر 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب كويس
وانا هصلى معاكم العصر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي بتحبي النوم كمان 
وبعدين يعني انا الي بنام 4 ساعات بس 
اية الحكاية 
انا كدة عندي خلل في موضوع النوم 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بص هو انا موضوع النوم لو معايا شغل مش بتفرق معايا خالص
انا لما بطلع رحلات 3 ايام مثلاً مش بنام خالص
بس زى متقول النوم اللى بنامه ده زهق مش اكتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي عارفة وانا مسافر بقعد 3 ليالي ما ربشوفش النوم خالص
ولو وصلت بالنهار مستحيل انام في النهار 
نومي بالليل بس
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه هو المسافة قد ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا قبل ما اسافر معرفش انام من القلق 
تاني ليلة اكون مستني اللانش او الباخرة 
تالت ليلة اكون في الطريقلا الي البلد
اوصل الفجر او الساعة واحدة مبنامش طبعا اجيبي الصبح ىاشوف الموتوسيكل احمية واشوف البنزين اللي باقي فية 
وبعدين اخد لفتين حولين البلد واسلم علي اسصحابي والروح اتعشي وانام 
ادي كل اللي بيحصل معاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان كده
يابختك بتسافر بالباخرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بقعد4ساعات وهي بتمشي في البحر الاحمر وساعتين ركوب وساعتين نزول وساعتين جمرك لاوتفتيش 
وكل سنة بالمرار دة 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا معلش ربنا يديك على قد تعبك

معلش يا بيسو انا هقفل عشان ميينا عايز الكمبيوتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي تصبحي علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

وانت من اهله
اشوفك بكره
باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

هلااا صباح النور..

وين المبارح شردت ههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه مشغوليات

هو انتي مش مصرية صح


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف اعرفت؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

من لغتك ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الوووووووووو
مين معاي علي الخط
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووو
انتوا فين 
معد كدة مش هرن عليكم تاني
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الو -_-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوتك واطي كدة لية 
علي صوتك شوية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ااااااااااااااالوووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة انا سامعك


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عامل موضوع وكمان عامل اكل 
وكمان الصبح 
اتخانقت مع مدير الكهرباء علشان امبارح فصل الكهرباء وانا في الشغل


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني مش عامل حواجبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق انك فكرتني 
عايز اعملهم
بس مش عارف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انت بتعملهم بأيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف انتا علمني​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه ... انا مش بعملهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني انتا وقعت علي اللي بيعملهم انا مش فاضي احلق دقني علشان اظبط حواجبي 
المهم انتا مش بتبان لية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاغل بقي ^_^

انا هسيبك ديلوقتي و اجي كمان شوية

باي باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاغل بقي ^_^

انا هسيبك ديلوقتي و اجي كمان شوية

باي باي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى 
روح ومتتاخرش 
فاهم 
متتاخرش
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الووووووووو
ميناللي بيتكلم
​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيت امسي عليكم
يارب تكونوا بخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

في حد هووووووون؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير اختي نجمة الثريا
صباح الخير اخي ابن يسوعنا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النوور كيفك انت شعبي​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بخير نشكر ربنا
كيفك انتي ؟؟


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

دايما يارب تكوني بخير..

أنا تمام التمام بخير ​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب دايما تمام التمام يا قمر
انتي من وين بقى ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الو ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو
مين علي الخط
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أكتوبر 2013)

انا يارب تبقي انت معايا عا الخط هههه

فاكر برنامج اغنية تتره بيقول

تيت تيت معاك الخط
توت توت معاك عا الخط
قناتنا الرابعة معاك عا الخط
وقت ما تطلبنا معاك عا الخط

الله يسعد من كل من عاصروا التمانينات والتسعينات

فمن وجهة نظري التسعينات الجيل الفضي
والتمنينات الذهبي
والالفينات مايعلم به الا ربنا ههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عندك 
انا علي الخط انتا فين 
واية رايك في الموضوع اللي قراتة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هنا

ازيك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

احلا مساء علي اناس الكويسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

و قافل الزوار ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اتقفل مش عارف اية اللي قفلة انت تالت حد يقولي كدة 
افتحة ازاي 
قولي ينوبك فيا ثواب 
وكمان عايز انزل المنظر التاني للموضوع بتاع الرحلة انزلة دلوقتي ولا بكرة احسن


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

من لوحة التحكم اختار تعديل الخيارات و بعدها حط علامة صح في المربع اللي قدام استقبال رسايل الزوار


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ركز معاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لا خلاص هي جاوبت


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

انام انا بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شوف كدة رسائل الزوار عندي فتحت ولا اية


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

طب ما تيجوا نفتح موضوع نتكلم فيه ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

It didint open , beso !!!


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لا لسة يا رمسيس رسايل الزوار مقفولة عندك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ماشي 
بس قولي رايك اية في الموضوع ىاللي كتبتة جديد عليكي ولا لاة 
وكمان فية مناظر تانية وتعليقات اية رايك انزلة امتي 
قوليلي بسرعة


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الرسايل لسة مقفولة
طيب سيبنا من الرسايل دلوقتي
موضوع ايه دة ابعتلي اللينك بتاعه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع يوم من عمري اللي قدامك علي الشاشة ​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل
اة نزل الصورة الجديدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

انا باكل بعد ما اخلص 
انزل الصورة الجديدة 
وعايز كمان تقيم للموضوع 
وابعتي كمان اللينك لكل اللي تعرفية 
وبعدين هنزللكل صورة موضوع دانا مطول في الر حلة دي


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان رايحة اكل
نزل الصورة و انا هقيم الموضوع
بس مش هبعت لينك لحد يا عم انا مبعرفش ابعت لينكات ابعته انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي 
كلامك
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ساكتين ليه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ساكتين ليه ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

روحت عند الواد صاحبي بتاع الصيانة اللي اشتريت من عندة الاب علشان يظبط رسائل الزوار


----------



## كلي أمل (1 أكتوبر 2013)

هلوووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووو
مين معاي رد بسرعة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> روحت عند الواد صاحبي بتاع الصيانة اللي اشتريت من عندة الاب علشان يظبط رسائل الزوار


 الخاص كمان مقفول


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووو
رمسيس معايا ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة بس علي صوتك شوية انا مش سامع ​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
كدة سمعتني ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

خرمتي ودني يا شيخة 
انتي يا تطخة يا تكسر مخة 
معندكيش حل وسط
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
معلش فدايا بقى :smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

فداكي مليون ودن 
ميهمكيش 
قوليلي الرسائل الخاصة اتفتحت ولا مغلقة برضة 
ردي عليا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مليون ودن كمان مش ودن واحدة
صدقني خايفة اتعود على الدلع دة 
اة الرسايل الخاصة كمان اتفتحت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا محدش واخد منها حاجة 
وبعدين اية يعني مليون ودن 
انتي بنت ملك الملوك 
عارفة تمنك اية 
دم يسوع ودة مش رخيص عند اللة 
يعني تمنك غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي 
فري اكسبنسف
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة فعلا صح كدة انا very expensive
عشان بنت المسيح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفتي انك عندك زهايمر زي واحدة انا عارفها 
وانتي كمان عارفاها
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه عندي زهايمر ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

نسيتي انك اميرة بنت ملك الملوك 
وتمنك غالي 
ولا انتي مفهمتيش المعني في الكلام 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لا فهمت المعنى و كل حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب كويس 
يعني مكنتيش ناسية 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ناسية ايه ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

كمان مش فاكرة 
و
انا قلت انتي تمنك غالي 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفة انو تمني غالي ع قلب بابا يسوع و بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

المهم اني مقولتيش رايك بالظبط في الحية النحاسية 
عايز اعرف 
ولا مش عجبك الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الو الو واحد اتنين تلاتة اربعة ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صبح صبح يا عم الحاج​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا رمسيس عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور يا كيمو 
متنساش تيجي بدري علشان 
هنزل الصورة التانية بتاعة الموضوع 
علشان التصفيق والتشجيع
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هلاا بكل المتواجدين..

صباح الفل والياسمين 
كيفكم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يا هلا واللة 
اش لونكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام انا ماشي 
صلولي 
باي باي
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هلا بيك..

وشو تطلع اش لونكي؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا نجمة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور كيموووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

تمااامو  وانت اخبارك ايه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الحمدلله


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

دوووم يارب​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً ...

انتي خلصتي دراسة ولا لسة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لسه..

وانت خلصت ولا لسا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ خلصت


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي بتدرسي ايه ديلوقتي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شو خلصت؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني ايه شو خلصت !!!


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني شو خلصت من الدراسة؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني انا خلصت امتي ولا خلصت ازاي ولا خريج ايه

كلميني مصري او عربي

يعني ايه شو ديه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ل صدقيني معرفش خليجي ^_^


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا ما بتكلم خليجي.. هههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش اردني


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش اماراتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش سعودي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مغرفش مغربي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش جزائري


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش تونيسي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

إذن خليك في حالك ماش هيك انت كاتب الدولة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش صومالي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرففش ليبي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش عراقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش سوري


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاااااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

إذن خليك في حالك ماش هيك انت كاتب الدولة


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ﻣﺎش ﻫﯿﻚ يعني ايه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني انت كاتب اسم الدولة خليك في حالك صح


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كاتب كدة بأسلوب هزار

لكن دولتي مش سر يعني

لو عايزة تعرفي

انا من مصر من القاهرة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بعرف انه هزار...... وبعرف انك من مصر من لهجتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

و عرفتي اني من القاهرة منين ههههههههههه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه أنا عارفه انك من مصر بس من القاهرة لأ ههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت 
مين معاي علي الخط
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك انتي 
عاملة اية 
طمنيني عليكي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الحمد لله
انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد للة انا كويس 
عايز انزل باقي الموضوع اية رايك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت
يلا نزله وانا مستنيه اشوف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اية رايك اكتب عنوانة اية 
ولا اكتب العنوان القديم واقول المنظر الثاني 
علشان فية مواقع كتير 
معاي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اكتب نفس العنوان الجزء 2


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي 
كمان شوية هكتبة 
وابعتلك اللينك
وانتي حطي مليون تقبييم علشان اعرف انة عجبك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر من عنيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرفي انا ىجددت الرخصة النهاردة 
دافع مبلغ وقدرة 
كبير 5500


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زعلانة منك ياسارة انتى وكيمو
عشان بيسو الوحيد اللى بيسال عنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا من الصبح من المصلحة دي لدي 
لما زهقت خالص لسة واصل البيت 
تعبت قوي النهاردة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا عاملة اية 
الحمد للة اني كنت موجود علشان اطمن عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كويسة
انت عامل اية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جددتى الرخصة من ساعة وروحت البيت 
انتي اية اخبارك 
عملتي اية في القصة 
ولا عملتي زي ما قلتلك انا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لميت شعرى ديل حصان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين مش انتي كبرتي 
يعني غيري 
خلية كارية 
هيبقي احلي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالالا انا بحب شكله كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مقدرش اقول غير براحتك 
بس قصري القصة شوية 
زي شادية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه عنيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عليا النعمة اني عاملة روح للمنتدي بجد 
متروحيش الكلية تاني 
يعني هتبقي رئيسة جمهورية 
فكك من تعب القلب دة  
هههههه
اية رايك في النصيحة المحبطة دي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه احبطنى كمان وكمان هاطلعلك فى كل مكان هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

سيبك من الخاص انتي وهي 
خليكم معاي بعد كدة 
انا هنزل الموضوع التقيل علشان تشوفوة انتو الاتنين 
علشان تعرفي ان اخوكي جامد مكان ما بيحط رجلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة ياجامد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

طول عمري 
عندك مانع
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا اقدر بذمتك ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي الوحيدة اللي تقدري 
علشان انا زمتي مش واسعة 
ومعرفش اكدب
بصراحة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههه بس انت شديد وجامد  هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بس انتي المعلمة الكبيرة 
وهل العين تطلع عن الحاجب
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لا طبعا احنا بنتعلم منك ياكبير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اتعلمتي اية مني 
قوليلي
ضحكتيني 
يا استازة 
با باشمهندسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اتعلمت منك ازاى ابقى طيبة وقلبى طيب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااااااااااة 
انتي شايفاني كدة 
يمكن بمثل زي ما قال كيمو 
ولا يمكن انا كداب 
ولا حابب اتسلي 
ولا خبيث ولا مش عارف الباقي كملي انتي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بس انت طيب اوووى يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا انتي ينطبق عليكي الاية 
ان كانت عينك بسيطة جسدك يكون نير 
انتي فعلا كدة 
وانتي طيبة وكويسة اوووووي 
وانا مصدقك في كل اللي بتقولية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت حبيب اختك
يلا لازم اقفل معلش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مع السلامة ابقي ادخلي علشان الموضوع اللي هنزلة 
دلوقت
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك حاضر
باى باى يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مع السلامة لارا 
باي باي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووو
علي صوتك شوية 
مش سامعك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبيحو علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بقيت بتنام بدري


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

علشان الشُغل يا بيسو ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يوفقك
وراح فين التقييم انا عايز اشوف مالي شوال وجاي بية 
فاكر لما قلت انا عندي مواضيع كتيرة 
بس مش فاضي اكتبهم 
شوف باقي الرحلة 
وكمان هنزلهم في قسم الصور 
وكمان هنزل صور التلج
وكمان نجمي يسطع 
وانتا خليك نايم 
فاكر كنت بتنيمني ساعتين بس 
وتزعل لما اقولك تصبح علي خير
ههههههههههه
جرب انتا يا معلم 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
تصبح علي خير يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

نام نام 
خدلك جنب
وابعد علمتنا الكسل 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مساء الجمال على اغلى اخوات
ازيكم يا اخواتشي عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت بس رايح الكنيسة ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيكككككككك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعي تنام 
لحد ما اجي من الكنيسة 
انا ماشى كمان نص ساعة 
عبقال ما اغير هدومي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هتيجي الساعة كام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

سبعة ونص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت
محدش هنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مش تعلي صوتك شوية
انا مسمعتكشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اااااااااااااانااااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة سمعتك بس معاي تلفون ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

خلصه و ابقي قولي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

كتبت مشكلة في قسم الشكاوي 
روح شوفة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضرر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووو
مييينننن
علي صوتك 
انا مش سامعك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هاى بيسو ازيك
ازيك يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا سرسور 
اية رايك في الرحلة 
انزل الجزء التالت بكرة ولا بعدة 
ردي عليا 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نزلها بكرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا صوصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اسمعي هي لارا من امبارح ماجتش اية الحكاية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو
وحشتنا ياله

مش عارفه يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

كويس بس النهاردة كان يوم ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انزل قصر هيرودس ولا سجن يوحنا 
الاول​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو
هو اكيد الشغل متعب
بس هو شيء لابد منه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن سجن يوحنا
وبعد كده قصر هيرودس


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لألأ بكره ابقي احكيلك بقي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعى تكون ناوى تخلع وتنام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي هعمل افكار الموضوع وانزلة 
علي فكرة انا مكنتش اتوقع 
ان الموضوع هينال اعجاب الناس 
بالطريقة دي كلها 
انا كنت فاكرة عادي 
بس طلع مش عادي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هو عادى بالنسبة لك عشان انت شفت الاماكن دى
بس احنا عشان مشفناش وانا عن نفسى مش هقدر اشوف الحاجات دى حالياً
بيبقى الموضوع حلو اوى طبعاً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحة موضوع شيق جدا 
انا كنت مبهور لما شفت الحاجات اللي صورتها وخصوصا الحية النحاسية 
مكنتش مصدق نفسي 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلاً بجد حاجات حلوه اوى
اى حد يتمنى انه يشوفها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بس تاريخ يا ماما 
ومتغيرة اسماء المناطق
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مين ماما دى
انا تيته


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب مش تقولي يا خالتي انك تيتة انا معرفتكيش 
صبحان مغير الاحوال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهينى قلتلك عشان تاخد بالك بعد كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اسكتي مش انا طلعت عبيط اخواتي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا تصبحو علي خير

اشوفكم بكره بأذن الله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

متنمش ياد​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت بتدبسنى وتخلع
ماشى يا كيمو بس لما اشوفك بكره
يارب تصحى تلاقى سريرك مليان صراصير
وانت من اهله


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه ده انا اتأخرت أوي النهاردة كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة يا صرصار يا صرصور يا صراصير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هصحيك 
متخافشي خليك قاعد شوية
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اول مره اكتسف ان الاسم ده مقرف اوى دلوقتى
عارف لو نديتنى تانى بيه يومك مش هيعدى معايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص يا صرصور احب اصولك يا صرصار اني داخل انام 

قولي لبيسو يا صراصير انتي هنام

اوعي تنسي يا صرصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حد من القاهر ة الكبري ينام دلوقت 
اية القرف دة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى يا كيمو روح نام
يارب تلاقى على سريرك فران مش صراصير وبس
تصبح على خير
وبكرة لينا كلام تانى


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فران

عادتي مش بقرف منهم

مش هنام غير لما اتأكد انك شوفتي الفيديو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اية هتسبوة ينام 
وبعدين 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

طب خلاص علشان بيسو ميزعلش














تصبحو علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفته وطير من وشى دلوقتى
عشان انا معدتى قلبت وحالتى حاله دلوقتى
هضرب يا كيمو
روح نام
سيبه يا بيسو خليه يروح ينام هموته لو قعد اكتر من كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حد ينام دلوقت قلت لك انا هصحيك الفجر ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لا يا بيسو خليه ينام
هتهور عليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

روح نام ياد  روح 
قلبت معدتها 
اهية قربت ترجع 
جاتك القرف قرفت البنية 
دي من عيلة كبيرة يلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي معاد الساعة 9 مع واحد صاحبي

تصبح علي خير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا كيمو يا وحش


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا وحش   تصبحي علي خير يا صرصور يا قمر

تصبح علي خير يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت من اهل الخير 
متصحاش قبل ما انا اصحيك 
الساعة 4
فاهم 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى يا كيمو كسفتنى
وانت من اهله يا اخويا
يومك مش هيعدى معايا بكره
باى باى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة بكرة اجازة عندكم يا بختك 
انا الفجرييدن  لازم اصحي 
ظروف 
علي فكرة بكرة عندنا امطار 
شوفي حالة الطقس كدة 
وقوليلي
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حالة الطقس عندى هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لا 
عندي انا 
هتلاقي امطار متفرقة 
علشان السما مليانة سحب وغيوم 
وربنا يستر ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا هيستر انشاء الله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي شوية صور من التلج بتاع السنة اللي فاتت 
مع شوية تماثيل من التلج 
عايز انزلهم في موضوع الصور اية رايك  
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

499 صفحه !!!
ارحموا نفسكم شويه ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ بيتر ازيك يا اميرنا 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره حلوه يا بيسو

فينك يا بوبو عاش من شافك يا راجل
احنا زعلناك فى حاجه ولا ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بس حسيت انكم مجموعه مع بعض 
فا قولت بلاش تبقي تقيل عليهم بقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا مش تقيل يا غالي احنا كلنا اخوات في جسد المسيح خد راحتك 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بجد كده انا هزعل منك يا بوبو
احنا كلنا اخوات هنا
ومفيش حاجه اسمها مجموعة
ده احنا اصلاً معتبرينك واحد مننا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

^__^ ربنا يخليكم ليا 

واسف يا بيسو مش اخدت بالي + تـــم​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ويخليك لينا يا بوبو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع عجبك ولا بتجامل يا بيتر 
قول الصراحة 
وحياة سامية واحمد يا شيخ
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه وحياة ساميه واحمد 
موضوع جميل 
انت مش شايف التقيمات يا اخي ^___^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا رايك يهمني 
التقيمات دي 
هيعملوا سحب علي فيلا في النيل جنب الميرلاند 
وانا هكسبها 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش النت بيعلق عندى خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ومالة مش عيب انا عندي نفس المشكلة​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا صدقني موضوع جميل اوي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا للتشجيع 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا كيمو
صباح الخير عليكم كلكم
يومكم سعيد باذن يسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور

ايه الاخبار


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفل لارا
ازيك حبيبتي عاملة ايه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

كويسة انت شبعى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عملين ايه انتو الجوز هههههههه

عاملين ايه انتو الاتنين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كويسة وانت عامل اية فىا لشغل ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> كويسة انت شبعى


 كويسة انت شبعي 
ايه يابت مالك فيه ايه
يابت انا بحاول اصالحك 
يارب دايما yoyo jesus
حلو كدة


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بخير يا كيمو نشكر ربنا
ربنا يخليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يا رب كدة علطول يا ميرا

و مترجعوش تاني وحشين

متردي عدل يا بت يا لارا

انا بهدي النفوس

هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه اها حلوة


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اسمى لايا اسمى لايا ياواد ياطينة انت ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور انا للمسيح


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور

نورت الموضوع

شكلك وشك حلو

ميرا و لايا في نس المضوضوع

و متخانقوش

سبحان الله


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مطنشاني صح
ماشي بس انا على طول بحاول اصالحك و اعتذرلك في رسايل الزوار و في التقييمات و انتي بردو مفيش فايدة معاكي


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير انا للمسيح
بنتخانق اهو يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اصلا مبعتيش ع رسايل الزوار ها ياحجة
والتقيم كنتى باعتة تقوالى عيب دا حتى ربنا بيقول الاطفال ليهم ملكوت السموات
اهدى بقى عليا
ههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لألأ عارفة يا ميرا لو عدي يوم و متخانقتوش

تدخلو التاريخ


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

او موسوعة جينيس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ده انتو الاتنين ولاد المسيح

رب واحد الي خالقكم

و اخوات

عيب الي بيحصل ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اهدى عليا ياكيمو انت لسة حسابك عصير انا عاوزك ع الخاص ثوانى ياواد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اقولكم انا سلام علشان رايح الكنيسة

ارجع الاقيكم بتبويو بعض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا عاوزك ثوانى


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة قولها يا كيمو و النبي
ربنا يهديكي عليا يابت يا لايا 
سلام يا كيمو ربنا معاك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لا اقعد انا عاوزك ثوانى يادزمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا في الشارع ديلوقتي 

خير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت فى العربية يعنى
ولا واخدها مشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مشي بس ماسك الموب في ايدي

و بتعذب طول مانا بكتب

لو مردتش معروف هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه دى جملتى انا هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا باي انا داخل علي الكنيسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

باى باى صليلى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اصليلك تتهدي و تثبتي علي صورة رمزية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب وماله


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حلوة الصورة ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد ؟ ولا اغيرها


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ حلوة صدقيني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اية بس انا بحط التاتش بتاعى


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تاتش ايه يا ام تاتش

ده المكان الي بتحطيه في تاتشاتك

بااااااااااط

اثبتي علي ام صورة

عايو ادخل الكنيسة بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت هتردحلى ههههههههههههههه
ادخل الكنيسة يلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ لما توعديني انك هتثبتي علي صورة الاول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اصل وانا بتفسح ع جوجل بلاقى صور حلوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا عاملة اية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كونسة
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لا مش كويس 
تعبان ومخنوق وقرفان وحاجات مش عارف اوصفها 
لدرجة اني كنت هسافر فجاة النهاردة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب معلش ممكن تروق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

محبط من الصبح والحمد للة انا متمالك اهوة اعصابي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب براحة ع نفسك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ستي متشغليش بالك 
كل مشكلة وليها حل 
وربنا موجود عمري ما فقدت ثقتي بية 
رغم اللي انا فية ايماني كبير مش مهزوز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

برافو عليك
اية رايك فى توقيعى ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الكلام دة موجة لسيادتي 
ولا تقصدية اية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه لا مش عليك صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اصلك المرة اللي فاتت قولتي انك علمتني الطيبة والهبلة قالت ىالطيبة يعني عبط 
وتوقيعك بيقول كدة 
يعني الكلام موجه لسيدتي طبعا 
هههههههههه 
ضحكتيني من الصبح مكتوم 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا رب 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه ربنا يخلينى للبشرية يارب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

طول عمرك مخرجانى من المود اللي مش كويس 
احمدك يا رب 
قوليلي اية اخبارك 
اتخانقتي مع مين الاسبوع دة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يووووووووووووه ياما اوى
دا انا كنت قربت انزل ع الارض واتخانق واقول الى النملة انتى ماروحتيش بيتك لية ها
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش اجو عندنا مش مستقر 
النت عندي ضعيف للغاية 
علشان الدنيا هواء شديد 
انا عايزك تتخانقي مع طوب الارض 
بس ابعدي عن الوالد 
بيخليكي تلزقي في الحيط 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا انا استاذة ورئيسة قسم فى تهزيق الصبيان هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريسة انا مش من ضمن الصبيان انا شاب 
في سن الكمال انتي ما قراتيش الموضوع التاني كويس 
وبعدين اوعي الشيطان يوزك وتعمليها معاي 
هعمل زي والدك اخليكي تلزقي غي الحيط 
هههههههه
وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه اتحداااااااااك ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي بالذات تكسبي التحدي 
لكن غيرك لا 
ولما تيجي تتحديني 
انا همشي واسيبك 
شوفي مين يرد عليكي 
تخسري التحدي برضة 
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم بقا انى مش بذاكر ايوتها حاجة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لية كدة بس 
بس علي فكرة 
انتي زيي 
انا كان صابح عليا امتحان 
وكنت بايت في الغيط بدرس قمح 
هههههه
ونجحت كويس 
وكل سنة علي نفس الموال 
انا اللي بسمعة من المدرس بيلزق في راسي 
مكنتش بزاكر خالص 
انتي عارفة اني لما استلم الكتب 
يدوب اكتب اسمي فقط 
واخبيهم دة لسة في كتب ما اتفتحتش علشان اتفرج علي الصور هههههههههههههه
انا كنت زعيم 
وكنت بانجح بتقدير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اية الشطارة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراا 
لا داعي للمدح كثيرا 
انا عارف امكنياتي 
لاني دايما ىناجح في كل لاالللي بعملة وليا الفخر اني ابن يسوع 
امال اية 
انتي زي كدة ولا الدراسة صعبة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا فلة شمعة منورة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

وحد يقدر يقول غير كدة 
يعني اضخة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عاملة موضوع اسمه معاناة مع عياد
شوفه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لا 
لية مش بعتي الينك بتاعة 
وبعدين انا كدة ازعل منك خالص 
مش معقول 
يعني اضربك ولا اعمل فيكي اية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اصلك قافل الصفحة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عملت موضوع في قسم المشاكل بسبب الصفحة بتقفل لوحدها وتفتح لوحدها 
ومحدش رد لغاية دلوقت 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب شوف الموضوع الاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي  حاضر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اوووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هاتي الينك هنا 
انا مش عارف مكانة 
لو سمحتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240855


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

زباح الخير
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو عامل اية 
ازيك يا بت يا لارا 
انا هضخك لو 
ودتيني عند الاربعين حرامي ههههه
تفضحيني يابت 
اتعبك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## MaGnOm (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مسااااااااااااء الخير لاحلى  اعضاء ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الفل واورد واليسمين وكل شئ جميل​


----------



## MaGnOm (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابن يسوعنا*

*تسلم 

فعلا متتداكم رائع جدا 




*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك 
انت تحب نندهلك باية 
يعني اسم الشهرة اية 
انتا نورتنا ونورت المنتدي 
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الورد​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كيفك صديقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بيك انا كويس 
يا هلا بالغالي
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

يدوم يارب 

معك يوسف نادى ,مصر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بمصر ورجالتها
وكفاية يوسف
نورت المنتدي اهلا بيك 
معاك بيسو 
اسيوط​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا وسهلا انا من المنيا جارك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
بصرة 
بس انا في الاردن دلوقت جاري كيف
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه فلتت دى منى معلش
ربنا يساعدك ويعينك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اية نمت ولا اية​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

لا منمتش


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مــرحبا.. 

مين متواجد؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مرحبا بيكي نجمة
ازيك ؟؟


----------



## MaGnOm (6 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اسمي عمار من فلسطين 
​


----------



## bashaeran (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شلاما الوخن بارخمار


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

...:new8:


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا نجمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الفل علي الكل 
والناس اللي زي الفل
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله

آآآآسفه ع التأخير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا نجمة 
ايش اخبارك 
انا رايح الشغل الحين 
بس حبيت ارد عليكي 
ربنا يجعل يومك ملئ بالخير والبركة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بخير الحمد لله

شكرًا ع الرد ابن يسوعنا ..

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حلوة الصورة الرمزية اوى ياكيمو بتاعتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسي يا عسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو 
انتم فين 
صوتي اتنبح 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Im so sad , peso


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ياد اتكلم صعيدي بدل 
مارزعك اقفا يخليك سوداني
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

No one come in  ... I miss all of our group


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك لجروبك 
الرب معك ويباركك
انا مش بتكلم 
انقلش 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Why ??


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نسيت الهجة المصرية هفتكر اللغة الانجليزية 
ياعم روح شوف عيالكعلمهم جرمني


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Please say aby thing in ENG...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ايم ترانيسلت انتو سعيدي يو اندر استاند بليز​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Hhhhhhh yes i under stand ^_^

S3ydy hhhhhhhhh


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اخيرا فهمت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Can you speek france !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ℳr . Ramses


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة يا حبي 
انتا بتتكلم لغة غير بتاعة بلدنا 
ابغي تحكي معي بالخليجى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> Can you speek france !!!


ويي مسسيييغ


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Can i say good night


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وانتا من اهلة ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بنسواغ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

Bye Bye ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

انصرف
انصرف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههه انصرف !!!!!!!! هههههههههههه

ليه كدة بس ....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه 
الحمد للة انة انصرف يا راجل تعالي اصليلك 
ولا روح لابونا مكاري يصليلك 
وخلي ايمانك كبير 
شوفت لما قلت انصرف انصرف الاجنبي علطول 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههه
هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههه
هههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه


هههههه ....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تدوم الفرحة عليك يا رب​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ده انا ضحكت بشكل هههههههههه

بقولك ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

قول قول​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اقول ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

قولي حاجة اية حاجة قول بحبك قول كرهتك قول وميهمكش حاجة​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

صبـــــــــاح الخير لكل المتواجدين

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووو
مين اللي بيرن 
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

.

.........​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
ازيك يا نجمة 
عاملة اية 
شو اخبارك
مش عمتبيني ليش
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

امنيحه... وانت

كيف يعني؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بخير ومنيح خالص 
نشكر الله 
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أهـــــا فهمت الآن ..

تقصد ليه ما بطلبك؟؟

لأنك يا اخي في هذاا الوقت تطلع من المنتدى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

اليوم انا مريض 
مش رايح الشغل 
وكمان هكتب موضوع يا ريت تشاركينا فية 
انا الموضوع اللي فات بعت لينكة 
لحضرتك وانتي مشاركتيش فية 
حبيت اقولك ها المعلومة 
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

آهــا ..

سلامتك.. 

بالنسبه للموضوع انا اسفه لاني ما شاركت فيه ..

مرة تانيه بشارك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي بتروحي مدرسة ولا خلصتي انا بشوفك الصبح بس في المنتدي 
وباقي اليوم غير متواجدة 
ليش


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

لا ما بروح المدرسه خلصت منها وارتحت ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

زين 
المدرسة وجع قلب لكل واحد 
غير انة بيبقي قلقان طول فترة الدراسة علشان المجموع -المعدل بتاعة نهاية العام 
انا مصري انتي لهجتك خليجي يا تري انتي منين ممكن اعرف ان كان هدا لا يضضايق حضرتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا بيسو

صباح الخير يا نجمة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انت مصري ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

افتكرتك خليجي ؟؟

بس انا لهجتي مش خليجية ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفل عليك يا لاغالي 
انتا فين 
انا مريض اليوم 
تعالي وديني للدكتور 
انا تعبان خالص 
جسمي بيترعش 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه يا بيسو سلمتك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور كيمو 

منوور


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه يا نجمة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تماااام وانت؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا

و انت يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله في كل الظروف 
البت الهبلة مش باينة لية يا كيمو 
انا قلقان عليها 
طمني ان كنت تعرف حاجة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ل صدقني بس هما الاتنين دخلو الدراسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241086


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الحمد لله في كل الظروف
> 
> البت الهبلة مش باينة لية يا كيمو
> انا قلقان عليها
> طمني ان كنت تعرف حاجة ​


 
عفوا ممكن اعرف مين هيا البنت الهبلة إلي تقصدها ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صرصور 
اديلها اسبوع واكتر ما بتجيش 
مش انتي بامانة 
وهي مبسوطة بكدة 
علشان كانت كاتبة في التوقيع انها هبلة 
ولارا اسمها البت الموكوسة 
وانا اسمي بيسو 
والاخ لابتاع الغاز اسمة كيمو 
معلومات ببلاش اهية 
خلي بالك من توقيعك 
فهمتي 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي متعرفيش صرصور 
دي اسمها سارة 
وهي كتبت اولا اسمها سرسور 
وغيرت اسمها 
وسمتة بنت الانبا انطنيوس 
اعمل الخير وارمية البحر


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> عفوا ممكن اعرف مين هيا البنت الهبلة إلي تقصدها ؟؟


اكيد ميقصدكيش انتي  يقصد سارة الي هي صرصور


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هل للمسلمين المشاركة هنـا ؟؟ ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد .. بس الموضوع ده مش معمول للدين او المناقشة فيه

هو موضوع للدردشة العامة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا بنتكلم بكل ادب واحترام وما بنتكلمش في الاديان ولا التساؤلات الدينة 
المنتدي قدامك اتفضل علي فكرة احنا هنا اخوات 
لو عايز غير كدة دة مش مكانك


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني بنفع نشارك ..  شكرا ​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب شو رأيكم بالمسلمين بشكل عام؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ينفع بس بأدب و احترام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قلت لك شارك 
بس باحترام للاخر 
اتفضل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بص انا مش عارف اذا كان ده حاجة دينية ولا لأ

بس هي الاجتبة عموماً , كلنا اخوات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بالإسلام أحيا قال:


> طيب شو رأيكم بالمسلمين بشكل عام؟؟​


يا استاذ احنا مبنتكلمش في القسم دة عن المعتقدات الدينية عايز تشار ك في غير الدين اتفضل لو مش عايز 
في اقسام تانية تجاوب علي اسئلتك 
نورت


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه يا جدعان >_<


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مالك ياد صسوتك عالي لية 
انا هنا موجود 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

المنتدي نااااااااااايم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا اللي نايم


----------



## نجمة الثريا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير .. ع الجميع

 ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هايااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الو الو الو , حد هنا حووووووول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك 
ياد
انا لسة واصلمن الشغل 
انتا عامل اية 
شو خبارك 
منيح ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو ليش ما بترد
وين شردت


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كتير منيح

انت شو اخبارك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا منيح وعايز اكتب موضوع 
عن دير لة تاريخ
ونبؤة 
ومش عارف اكتب العنوان 
محتار 
في العنوان 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

دير ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف بصراحة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفت السؤال بيحير ازاي ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلاً مفيش حاجة في بالي خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص 
انا هكتب الرحلة التانية 
واكتب المكان والاسم 
واكتب المقدمة وانزل الصور 
واكتب الموضوع اية رائيك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

طب فكر الاول في اي اسم


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لو ملقتش اعمل الي انت عايزه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اصل انا ليا يومين محتار امال سالتك لية 
علشان تجاوبني 
مش علشان تقولي اكتب اية اسم 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

طب خلاص اعمل الي انت عايزه -_-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة انتا حليت الغز هة
ياد فكر معاي بدال ما اضربك بالبونية


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

O_O !!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هو رجع لك تاني 
روح لابونا مكاري 
كدة انا فهمت


----------



## EMad Thaabet (11 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام المسيح ممكن اشارك معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ابني مش لاقي اسم مناسب

اعمل اييييييييييييه


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلاً بيك يا عماد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتنا طبعا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بيك يا اخونا عماد 
انتا عامل اية واخبارك اية يا رب تكون مبسوط معانا في المنتدى


----------



## EMad Thaabet (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر المسيح اهلا بيكم مبسوط جدا انا اتعلمت فية حاجات كتير مكنتش اعرفها 
انتوا اية اخباركم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا كويسين خالص 
بس كنت عايز اضرب كيمو بالبونية وانتا دخلت مقدرتش اضربة قدامك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا موكوسة 
وحشتينا 
ابت 
انتي فين 
شوفتي الموضوع بتاعي الجديد 
عايز اعرف رائيك 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر هشوفه ياعسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووو
انتي روحتي فين 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ماهو انتوا نستونى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مين اللي قال كدة 
انا عمري ما نسيتك خالص 
انا بس كنت برد ىعلي الموضوع اللي انتي مقيمتهش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه
بس موضوع حلو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

دة لسة مكملش كمان 
اللي جاي احلي يا رب تزورية 
قولي انشالله​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انشا الله يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يا رب ياختي يارب 
بس انتي بتغيبي كتير وانا زعلان من كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اصلا مخنوقة اوى النهاردة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تعالي اتفشي فيا انا راضي 
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

والله ياريت فشت غلى النهاردة فى هايدى
انا كنت بهبد رجلى فى الارض من كتر الغيظ اللى جوايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

دانا بطل ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اشمعنا بقى ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرفي النهاردة انا ليا فلوس عند واحد 
وخصم النص 

ولما رفعت صوتي علية 
وقلت لة 
مش انا خلصت مش عايز الفلوس 
وسبتة وكملت شغلي \
جابلي ناس وخلتني اخد نص اللي اتفقنا علية 
وبعد ما مشيت من عندة قعدت اضحك علي نفسي وعلية 
علشان عايز2000جنية في يوم شغل 
ههههههههههه
مش عايز​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفتي انا 
باعمل اية 
مفتري 
ولا طماع 
بس دة حقي 
بسيبهوش بسهولة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه عندك حق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرفي الوقت اللي انتي بتبقي فية في المنتدي 
انا بحس ان الوقت دة بيجر بسرعة زي الشهيق وازفير 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بجد ههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا لذوذة اوى كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مش عارة قيمة نفسك خالص 
انا اتمني انك تبقي اختي بجد 
بامانة 
انا فعلا اليوم اللي ما بكلمكيش فية 
تعالي وشوفي 
وانتي تعرفي 
ههههه 
بتخانق مع دبان وشي 
وكمان امبارح اتخانقت مع اللي معاي 
علشان كنت مخنوق شوية 
ههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان مخنوقة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

فية حل 
يلا نروح عند رورو تعملنا حجاب 
بس طلباته كتير 
هههههههههه

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالالالالالا رورو هتجيب اجلى هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لية بس 
دي حتي الملاك الحارس بتاع المنتدي 
متخافيش انا معاكي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اممممممم طيب ورايا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*سالخير ياللى هووووووون 
مش ممكن كدا 
كل ما ابقى فاتحة الميل تقعدوا ترغوا واى مشاركة بتجيلى هناك حرام 
زولتونى يا نااااااااااس 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جري وراكي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

امشى يابت من هنا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يا هلا نورتي المقر بتاعنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ده نورك يا رمسيس ارحمونى حرام عليكم 
مالك ومال رورو يابت انتى يابت *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هاتى شاى وانتى جاى يابت معاكى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى جيبت سيرة القذافى ياخالتشى
دا انا عليا تشبيهات هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

خليكي يا رورو البت دي عليا حاجة وانا جايب العصاية علشان نطلعة انا وانتي يا ستنا الشيخة 
هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه 
شاي 
دة بتاعة نسكافية وبس 
انتي مالك يا بت يا لارا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*يابت اتهدى احسنلك 
لا يا رمسيس البت دى حالتها خطيرة 
عليها مارد بيتبرز فى المكان ههههههههههه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو تعال نضرب البت دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*شاعى ايه يابت انا ضيفة عندكم انتوا اللى تجبولى 
بس انا عاوزة نسكافيه مش بحب الشاى اوى 
ويكون فى مج بس احمر ماشى 
يلا انا مستنية اهووووو *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يمكن مش المارد 
ههههههههههههههه
هلكتيني من الضحك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لية احمر ياخالتشى ؟
لا عندنا محموحى ينفع ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بيسو تعال نضرب البت دى



*ايه بتقولى ايه مش شايفة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بقولى لازم يعزمك ع حاجة ساقعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لية احمر ياخالتشى ؟
> لا عندنا محموحى ينفع ؟


*لا احبوش المحموحى دى 
احمر احبه انا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يمكن مش المارد
> ههههههههههههههه
> هلكتيني من الضحك
> ​



*ههههههههههههه تقصد ايه يا رمسيس امال مين هههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

خلوها عليا انا اجبلكم مج احمر 
بس يعني اية محموحي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن خالة الاحمر فى الرضاعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا شكلكم ناس بخلة انا همشى 
هروح اشرب نسكافيه فى اى موضوع تانى *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الو الو الو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انتى فاكرنا هنمسك فيكى
دا احنا هنعمل لولولولوولوى فرح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي يا شيخة رورو اتفضلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انتى فاكرنا هنمسك فيكى
> دا احنا هنعمل لولولولوولوى فرح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه طول عمرى اقول عليكى واطية محدش بيصدقنى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جبت خلاص اتفضلي


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه ده

انا عايز واحد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

روح العب بعيد 
اية يا ستنا الشيخة 
الواد دة برضة شوفي علية اية 
وقوليلي بسرعة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ماشي يا شيخة رورو اتفضلي



*ميرسى يا رمسيس كلك زوق 
مع انه بلاك بس ميضرش هشربه يعنى هشربه هههههه 
يلا بقى اشوف وشكم بخير انا اخدت نسكافيهى وهروح اشربه بهدووووء 
وكفاية رغى علشان الرسايل اللى بتجيلى على الميل اتحولت انا 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

وكيمو جاء
كملت ههههههههههههههههه
لو لقتونى مش برد معروفة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> روح العب بعيد
> اية يا ستنا الشيخة
> الواد دة برضة شوفي علية اية
> وقوليلي بسرعة
> ​


*الواد ده بقى حالته صعبة اوووووووى 
عليه مارد معتوووووه ولو سكتنا عليه هيعدى كل الاعضاء 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بعتلك الاب في الهدايا 
ابعتي الوالد 
علشان اكلمة 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص لازم نطلعة ونضرب فية لحد ما يبان لة صحاب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الواد ده بقى حالته صعبة اوووووووى
> عليه مارد معتوووووه ولو سكتنا عليه هيعدى كل الاعضاء
> *​


هو دة اللي بيتبرز في المكان حتي شمي 
وقوليلي


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز واحد نيسكافيييييييييييييييييييييييه

رورو هاتي بتاعك


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*والحالة دى بتجيلك كتير يابت 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه 
دي 
عدة في المنتدي 
عند كل الاعضاء 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> عايز واحد نيسكافيييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> رورو هاتي بتاعك


*لا كله الا النسكافية 
كدا نخسر بعتشينا *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعي تدية النسكافية


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كله الا النسكافية
> كدا نخسر بعتشينا *


طب خوديه

بس اعمليلي واحد بالكريمر منغير سكر والنبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب خوديه
> 
> بس اعمليلي واحد بالكريمر منغير سكر والنبي


*ليه قالولك عليا الست ام حنفى 
اللى قاعدة على ناصية شارعكم بنصبة شاى ونسكافيه :spor24:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ستنا ستنا اتوكلي بية وان معاكي متخافيش اي مصاريف انا متكفل بيها 
اتوكلي بية يلا 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

امال مين هيعملي غيرك يعني

رمسيس ؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عاوزة شيكولاتة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفتي يا رورو 
خلاص حالتة بقيت صعبة 
شوفيلك حل انا تعبت معاة 
امال شيخة علي الفاضي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شيكولاتة بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو 

ةاحد نيكسافيه و واحد شيكولاتة

تاخد حاجة معانة يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا عاوزة شيكولاتة


اتفضلي احن مج شكولاتة سخنة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لالا انا عاوزة شيكولاتة بتتاكل 
عاوزة حتة شيكولاتة عليها شيكولاتة متغرقة شيكولاتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شوفتي يا رورو
> خلاص حالتة بقيت صعبة
> شوفيلك حل انا تعبت معاة
> امال شيخة علي الفاضي
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
انا تعبت منهم العيال دول 
المارد اللى عليهم صعب 

زمايكا تعالى خد الاتنين دول 
واعمل معاهم الواجب لحد ما اجيلك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لالا انا عاوزة شيكولاتة بتتاكل
> عاوزة حتة شيكولاتة عليها شيكولاتة متغرقة شيكولاتة


اتفضلي يا ستي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

واااااااااااااااااااااو
لالا بس برضه عاوزها بالمكسرات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا تعبت منهم العيال دول
> المارد اللى عليهم صعب
> 
> ...


خلاص اضربية باللكمية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااو
> لالا بس برضه عاوزها بالمكسرات


بالمكسرات يا حبيبنتي انتي مدقتهاش ولا اية 
دانا جايبها من حلواني كبير من دمياط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

امممممم طيب هدوقها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اية رايك بئا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تحفففففففففففففففة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حلوة مش كدة فيها عين جمل وكاجو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي عسل متديش كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه حاضر هاكلهم هم هم لوحدى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اية حاجة محتاجاها انا اخوكي الكبير اطلبي وانا اجيبها علي طول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
هما راحوا فين كلهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو مشغولة 
بتعمل حجبان في البروفايل بتاعها 
وكيمو دي طبيعتة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يدوم عليكي الضحكة 
يارب ويفرحك يا اختي بجد 
انتي عاملة اية 
انا حاسس 
انك مش مبسوطة 
من امبارح 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241258


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

صرصوووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو ازيك
وحشتنى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

و انتي اكتر

كنتي مختفية الفتره الي فاتت ديه كلها فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو
انا لسة واصل من الشغل 
عايز احلي ترحيب 
علشان مزعلش
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

وصل وصل وصل

الكبير وصل يا جدعااااااااااااااااااان

وسععععععععععععع للكبير يابا

الكبير وصصصصصصصصصصصصل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مشجعني انت يا غالي 
ازيك عامل اية 
وحشتني ياد 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله 

انت اكتر يا حبيبي

عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد للة علي كل حال


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

حمدالله علي السلامة انتي صحيت ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ لسة

عايز حاجة لما اصحي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لا كنت باقولك تعالي اتعشى معاي بس انتا مش صاحي


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لألأ صحيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كمل نومك 

انا مشيت الدليفري 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لللللللللللللللله >_<


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه ليه ليه !!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

متزعلش تعالي وانا ادبحلك خروف


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

خروف !!!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا اقل منة 
عندي انت تسوي كتير وخروف مش كتير عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ انا عايز عجل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لو تقدر علية تعالي خدلك عجل من عندي 
بس لو مقدرتش وجريت 
هههههههههههه
اربطك مكانة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه موافق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

روح بيتنا اللي في البلد 
هتلاقي قدامة زرع وحوش بهايم 
نقي العجل اللي يعجبك 
واتصل بيا 
من هناك 
ماشي يا عم ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي يا باشا


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير يا شباب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

روح وانا اتصلت بيهم 
محدش لاهيتعرضلك في الطريق 
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا سمعت خرفان وعجول انا ممكن اشتغلكم جزار لو عاوزين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> انا سمعت خرفان وعجول انا ممكن اشتغلكم جزار لو عاوزين


ههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك 
نورتنا 
تعرف تدبح الخروف


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> الرب يباركك
> نورتنا
> تعرف تدبح الخروف


لا بس اعرف اطيبه ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كنت عايز اعشى كيمو 
بس عندي خاروف 
قلت 
نعمل عزومة ونوكل المتواجدين في المنتدى 
وانتا شرفت عليك دبح الخروف وسلخة 
والباقي علينا 
متخفش هناكلة 
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كنت عايز اعشى كيمو
> بس عندي خاروف
> قلت
> نعمل عزومة ونوكل المتواجدين في المنتدى
> ...



طب معاك سكاكين طايبه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

دة فية سكاكين ورشاشات كمان ​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
ياعم بس نلاقى حد يدبح 
على فكره احنا عندنا مزرعة بس مش خرفان 
عجول وبقر وكده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عرفنا العجول والبقر 
وكدة 
تشمل اية وضح


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عرفنا العجول والبقر
> وكدة
> تشمل اية وضح


انا عارف وجاموس وعجول برضو هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا قلتلي انك من المنيا مش كدة


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتا قلتلي انك من المنيا مش كدة


المنيا ملوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كويس 
نورتنا في المنتدي
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كويس
> نورتنا في المنتدي
> ​


منور بيكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووو
مين 
انا مش سامع 
علي صوتك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الو الو واحد اتنين تلاتة حووووووووووووول
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اظهر وبان عليك الامان 
انا مش هسخطك 
خروف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

عامل ايه يا بيسو


----------



## نجمة الثريا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير للمتواجدين​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا تماف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيكواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انت قافل الرسايل لية 
عايز اكلمك اكلمك ازاي 
انا تعبان ومخنوق 
وعايز اتواصل معاك 
ومش لاقي حد اعمل اية 
ازعل 
اطق من جنابي 
ولا اللطم واولول 
ولا اعمل اية يا ربي 
اللي فرحني مش عارف افرحة 
انتحر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لالا انا اصلا مخنوقة وتعبانة 
شوية وهبقى كويسة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا 
انا زعلان منك 
خالص 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا ماتزعلش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا انا مش قادر 
انا مش عارف اعمل اية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتعملش حاجة
وماتزعلش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

قدري اللي بيقدرك انا اخوكي 
وانتي مزعلاني​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يخليك متزعل منى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مزعلش منك لية 
وانتي مش عايزة تقوليلي اية اللي مزعلك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نفسى مش عارفة فيا اية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

والتوقيع بتاعك مش عارفة فية اية كمان 
انتي مالك مش صريحة
مش زي الاول 
انتي اتغيرتي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يمكن اكون اتغيرت
بس صدقنى تعبانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الف سلامة عليكي 
بس انا مش مرتاح 
براحتك خالص 
اللي يريحك اعملية 
انا صفر علي الشمال 
مش اخوكي اللي 
كنتي بتحبية 
اللة يسامحك ويفرحك 
وكمان يغيرك للاحسن
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا طبعا انت اخويا اوعى تقول كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مش باين 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا تعبانة
بس انت عارف انك اخويا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يزيل عنك التعب 
بس اية اللي تاعبك 
مادام انا اخوكي 
قوليلي في الخاص ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قافلة الخاص دلوقتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اتعودت علي اللي يطنشني 
وانا مش زعلان منك 
انا زعلان من نفسي 
اصلا 
انا بايخ وحشري شويتين 
صح كدة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالا اوعى تقول ع نفسك كدة فاهم و لالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى كلام السيادة 
انتي متخانقتيش مع حد النهاردة 
ولا انا اتخانق معاكي 
هههههه
قولي بسرعة ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لمن يسال عني 
سالوني ما اسمك 
قلت الاسماء لا معنى لها عندي 
سالونى عن عمري قلت لحظة وجودي 
سالوني عن عملي قلت احب كل الناس ولا اعرف اكره --اسامح ولا اخدع اخفي بداخلي الامي وحدي واداوي من كان مجروحا ولا انتظر من احد يداوي جرحي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

سالوني عن طولي 
قلت عزة نفسى اعلو بها عنان السماء 
سالوني عن وزني 
في الشدائد جبل وفي الفرح ريشة 
سالوني عن عنواني 
عابر سبيل انتظر الرحيل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسوو انت اخويا بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى يا ستي انا عارف كدة كويس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اة اعرف كدة اكتر بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر 
تمام يا فندم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بارفو عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

سارة اتغيرت أوي أوي


و انتي بتقليديها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا ياكيمو سارة بقت مش بتعاملنا
بس انا كل يوم باجى اسلم عليكوا
بس صدقونى حصلى حاجة تعبانى اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اصلا انا قفلت من سارة 
وشكلي هقفل منكم انتو الاثنين 
اللة يسامحكم
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعوا تزعلوا منى انا مليش غيركوا هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش زعلان منك خالص 
انا قلت اني زعلان عليكي خااااااااااااالص
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب اوعوا تزعلوا منى بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

و فعلاً زعلان علي الاخوة الي كانت بينا و ضاعت 

بس بصراحت ... انت جدع يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا مش جدعة ولا اية
انا مخنوقة خليكوا جانبى وهاتلوى مصاصة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وحياة ام عاطف انا بحبكم خالص 
اللي هتعلق لارا من شعرها 
والنبي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يالهووووووى بلاش الست دى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وانا مش جدعة ولا اية
> انا مخنوقة خليكوا جانبى وهاتلوى مصاصة


انا هجبلك ام عاتشف تعرف تعلقك كويس 
انا مش قادر عليكى هة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني مش جدعة أوي ... بتسيبينا كتير و بتطنشينا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
قول لكيمو مش يزعل
انا بحبكم اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا عمرى ماطنشتكم علطول بدخل اسال عليكوا ياوحشن


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ واضح

و مرة واحدة

تسيبينا نعد نتكلم ... زي ال ...

و تخلعي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي بتسالي فعلا 
انتي كويسة خالص 
بس ام عاطف 
مقهورة منك انتي بالزات 
بس انا عارف السبب ومش هقولة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا صدقنى ياكيمو بيبقى بابا قاومنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ام عاتطشف لا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

طب سارة مالها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا صدقنى ياكيمو بيبقى بابا قاومنى


انا مصدقك في دي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زعلانة من سارة ومش بكلمها
وصدقنى مش اعرف مالها


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا انا بكلمها

سواني سواني هبعتلها رسالة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا زعلانة من سارة ومش بكلمها
> وصدقنى مش اعرف مالها


وكمان انا عارف دي 
انتي صح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يابيسو ياجامد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك ياكيمو ابعت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا متابع اخباركم 
وعارف حاجات كتير واللي انتي متعرفهش انا قلتة في التقييم
علشان نبقي اخوات بجد سامعة يا لارا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ساااااااااامعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حاولو تغفتكرو اخر حاجة اتكلمتو فيها معاها كانت ايه

يمكن حد مننا زعلها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هى قالتلى انها مش زعلانة مننا
انا خايفة عليها
بس زعلانة منها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا محدش زعلها 
انا عارف هي زعلانة لية 
مش من حد مننا خالص
ولارا كمان عارفة 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لارا انتي معاكي فونها 
اتصلي بيها وشوفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا مش معايا رقمها صدقونى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين دي مش اخوة بقي انا بتصل بكيمو اكتر من ربع ساعة في المرة مع ان تلفوني دولي 
يعني بصرف فلوس 
وانتي اللي الدقيقة 15 قرش متعرفيش رقمها 
هاتوا ارقامكم وانا اتصل بيكم دلوق حالا  هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتو رحتوا فين 
كدة انا هزعل


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الي زعلان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر يا حبيبي اجيب لالك مصاصة 
ومتزعلش


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي يا عم

بقالك 3 قرون مش بتتصل يا بخيل ليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اان جيييييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتي البيت

و انا هنااااام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

كنتي فين يا بت هضربك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا قاومنى
لا خليك ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

خليها بكره يا بيسو

اخليني why ??


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو خلاص نام 
انا بكرة اجازة 
هي يييييييية 
واكمل الموضوع بتاعي عن الدير المحرق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

خليك ياكيمو نرغى حبة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺣﻠﻤﻰ اﻟﻜﺒﯿﺮ ﻫﺮب ﺑﻌﺘﻠﻰ وداع اﻧﺎ ردﯾﺖ ﻋﻠﯿﻪ ﺑﻜﻠﻤﺘﯿﻦ دة ﺣﻈﻰ اﻧﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ أﺑﻌﺪ ﻫﻼﻗﻰ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺗﺮﺟﻌﻨﻰ اﻧﺎ اﻣﺘﻰ ﯾﺎ دﻧﯿﺎ ﯾﺠﻲ اﻟﻮﻗﺖ أﻗﻮﻟﻚ ﺳﻼم اﻧﺎ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اية مالها ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين في الجماعة الرغايين دول​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اية مالها ؟


هقولك مالها 
بصي ياستي الجملة دي بتوحي بالفشل 
والكرة للدنيا 
وعدم الاستمتاع بلذة الحياة ومتاعبها وفرحالنعمة والتخطي والانتصار علي التجارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

كل دا
ياخراشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الله عليك يا بيسو يا فناااااااااان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

والنعمة لو هكتب موضوع ميكفنيش 3 صفحات في الجملة البائسة دي بتوحي ان اللي كاتبها محطم داخليا 
ومعندوش امل خالص في اي حد ولا ثقة ولا ايمان ولا اي حاجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يالهوتى
ياخراشى تانى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اية رايك يا كيمو 
لارا هتغيرها دلوقت 
انا متاكد
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا متأكد انها ش هتكسف اخوها الكبير و هتغيرها


مش كدة يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اة هغيرها


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

و حاسس انها هتفتح الزوار و الخاص

بس احتمال تكسفني  مش كدة يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا بت انا النبي بتاعكم 
علشان تعرفي 
السلام لي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

في دي عندك حق هتكسفك يا كيمو 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههههههههه


ايه التوقيع ده


هههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ مش هتكسفني


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ديه اختي و انا عارفها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش عارف لابورية يعني اية 
بس انا هقشرك واخليكي تلمعي في المنتدي 
انا النبي الجديد يا بت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية رايك فى التوقيع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اخيرا ضحكتيني
مش هضربك خلاص انا سامحتك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مسخرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هتفتح الخاص و الزوار اهيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا كدة كتير عليا ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش هيحل غير بعد شوية 
انا النبي يا ابني 
انتا مش مؤمن بيا لية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هتفتحه يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ياواد ياكيمو مش كله مرة واحدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا نتمني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عليا الطلبات انتي بت عسلية 
والنبي 
انا عارف 
انا حفظتك يا بت وفهمتك 
ايوة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بلاش النهاردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبااااااااش ... كسفتني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اسمعي يا لارا  انتي وكيمو الفجر ييدن 
وانتو تصحوا فاهمين 
انا هصحيكم ىبدري 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مش بكسفك صدقنى ياكيمو
بس بلاش النهاردة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي 
احنا مش عايزينة النهاردة بس بكرة تفتحي الرسائل 
واحنا بنحترم ارادتك طبعا مش اختنا الصغيرة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتوا احلى اخوات


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انت هتنام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا اجازة بكرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

5 ايام العيد اجازة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هو يوم وبالعافية 
كنت هطلع شغل بكرة صدقيني بس قلت اريح يوم 
قاعد 50 يوم واقول علي الجاج فراخ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مش هتعشيما يا بت يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تحبوا تاكلوا اية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقني يا كيمو انا كلت في العصر مقلوبة وعليها حممص​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الي تعرفي تطبخية اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

و ايه الي قلبها بس 

عايز طبق لازنية بالمشروم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

نعمممممممممممممممممم !!!!!!!!!!
اخرى بطاطس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اية اية اية 
لا اية 
زنية اية 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

روحي يا بت بعيد عني 
انا اشطر منك بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بوريه ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اعملنا نجريسكو بالفراخ يا بيسو

ديه بت خايبة أوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اخررى بطاطس برضه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اة 
نجرسكو بالفراخ ومالو يا اخويا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اخررى بطاطس برضه


عارفة يا لارا اية علي البوتوجاز دلوقتي 
كيلو لحم 
علشان بكرة مفيش محلات فاتحة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه برضة 
انا اعرف اطبخ ىكويس 
اناى في الغربة لازم اعرف كل حاجة 
امال يا اولا د
ما بحبش اكل المطاعم بقرف منة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بحبه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا باكل من علي عربيت فول السندوتش ب 75 قرش اسمه الشيخ

تاكل من عنده احلي ساندوتشات فول بالصراصير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يعععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مقرفة أوي يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اللى مقرف هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه هو انا الي عمال اقول سندوتشات فول بالصراصير ولا انتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا باكل براغيت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

و بتحلي بأيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عارف انكو هتغلسوا عليا روحت اشتريت حاجة ساقعة وجيت برتقال طبعاا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا رب يخليكي ليا 
يا برغوتي المفضلة هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

براغوتة انا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي برغوتة يا لارا 
انا معرفش يا غي البت الموكوسة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
لو قمت فجاة معروف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عارف 
ومش هزعل بس انا مبسوط 
انك خرجتي من المود بتاعك 
عرفنا ننكشك 
صح
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صح
انتوا حلوين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقيني انتي اللي احلي بكتير​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انتواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مصر انك انتي الاحلي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انتوااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي ومتقاطعنيش اني فل  وورد وياسمين 
بجد انتي عسل 
انتي اللؤلءة الذي تمنها يفوق الائلئ
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هات شوية يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يالهوى
كل دا ياخراشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

واكتر شوية كمان 
روح ىلانام يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حد شاف فقرة يا خراشي امبارح في اراب جوت تالينت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه يا بيسو زهقت مني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

روح نام يا كيمو متلعش حاجة مش كويسة من بتوعك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

طب بتاعت ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مزهقتش منك 
بس انا باكل دلوقت وخايف منك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مشء فاهمء ياء بيسوء حاجةء  خالصء !!!ء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اصل انا باكل 
وخايف تجيب صورة مقرفة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مممممممم طب خود الصورة الجاية ديه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عارف انك هترجعي تاني
حمدالله علبي السلامة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يسلامك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مين موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مش انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بتغطسوا فين 
انتو الاتنين 
يعلم اله انتو مش اصدقاء 
انا ماشى من ىحياتكم ىخالص
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يابيسو صدقنى بابا بيقومنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي عندك عزرك ماشى 
والاخ التاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تلاقيه النت بايظ عنده


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه الاوفر ده يا بيسو

انا كنت بتعشي بما ان لارا مش بتعرف تطبخ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة بيقي عندك عزرك 
براءة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بس علي فكرة لارا بطبخ حلو اوي 
بس مش بتقول


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا مين بقي هيعزمني علي التحلية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا طبيخى بروفشينال اصلا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تاكلوا ايس كريم


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة بتطبخ اكلات عالمية صعبة جداً

زي البيض المقلي و الاندومي و البطاطس 


و الحاجات الصعبة ديه

الي مبيطبخهاش غي اكبر الشيفات في العالم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بروفشنال 
ومالة احسن طبيخ من احسن واحدة 
انا نفسي ادوقة واموت


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هاتي ياختي هاتي

بس علالله متفتكريش الزبادي ايس كريم و تجيبهولنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تريقة جامدة بتتريقوا جامد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

متتعبيش نفسك 
انتي المفروض تجيلك الحاجة لحد عندك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بمناسبة الكلمتين الحلوين دول

هاتوانت الحلو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

امممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش احلي منك يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا لسة هن مأ مأ

خلصو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مافيش اكل
الميزاينة خربانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

خدي الي يكفيكم والباقي هاتو بية خروف 
علي فكرة فيهم عملة مصرية تقدروا تعدهم الفلوس المصري بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

شكلي بنام 
تصبحوا علي خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايز المية المستخبية هناك ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ياربى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انت الي عمال تصحصح فينا و انت تنام ابلينا

انُه شئ غريب حقاً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا ايها القائد الجعان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عليا الطلبات اللي هينام هطخة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه قائد جعان

ماشي يا اشطر واحدة فيكي يا بلد تعرف تعمل








سلطة خضراء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الليلة معاكم للصبح انا مش بتاع نوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اشطر واحد تعرف تعمل اندومى
انا لما اتجوز هعمل اندومى لجوزى لحد مايطلعله صاحب ولما يطلعه هاكله معاه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حماتي انتي فين انا عايز اندومي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههه اندومي ... ده اختي الصغيرة 5 سنين تعرف تعملها


بيسو





تصبح علي خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز كوبياية بيبس سا بيو ( برتقال )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انتوا هتناموا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لو نمت هطخك يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش نوم اللي هينسحب مش مننا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لا طبعاً

حاضر يا بيسو مش هنام






اللمة ديه ناقصها سارة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قومت يبقى بابا قاومنى


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ قولي الاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين في ابوكي دة 
قليلة دة بيسو بيكلمني يا بابا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههه
اة عشان يدبحنى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هو يقدر 
يعني اعمل واعمل واسوي
وبعدين اخرب الدنيا واقلب التربيزة وامشي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايز 
اكلم باباكي واقولة لارا اختنا وبنت المندي ملكش فيها اكتر مننا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤال صغير

هو باباكي بقولك قومي اقفي

تقفي 5 دقائق قدامه

و بعدين يقولك اعدي

اص تقريباً كدة مفيش مرة اعدتي علي المنتدي

و قومتي قومة طبيعية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو بيقوالى قومى انتى موراكيش مذاكرة
اقوله حاضر هقوم
يقوم هو مثلا يكلم فى الموب يعمل اى حاجة
اجى اقعد زى البرغوت الصغير
يجى يجبنى من قفايا ويزعق
اقوم اعيط لماما
تقوم ماما تقولى شوية وهقومه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ده ايه كرتون توم و جيري ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فلتحيا ماما 
ولما تقولة قوم بينفز كلام وزارة الداخلية طبعا
مش كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بتكلمي بيسو علي الخاص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا عم اهدى 
مالك انا هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش بقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اني هقولكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا احلي اخوا في الدنيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين  البت دي راحتىفين


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش نوم معلش
بدون اعزار


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير -_-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

خليك وهديك جنية 
اهوة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ مش قادر صدقني يا بيسو

معلش بقي ^_^

اشوفك بكره بما انك مش رايجح الشغل



باااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الو الو الو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

سمعتك من اول مرة 
شوفتي اخر رسالة 
اية رايك 
احب اعرف 
يلا بسرعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حلو اوى اوى يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو كيمو 
موضوع يوم من عمري 
وكمان الاديرة 
اتثبت 
شفتهم قلي اية رايك بعد ما تشوفهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> حلو اوى اوى يا بيسو


علشان تعرفي ان اخوكي بيسو جامد في المنتدي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد طبعاً عارفه ومتأكده من كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

علشان تعرفي ان ربنا معاي يبقي لازم انجح​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب على طول من نجاح لنجاح اكبر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزك تصقفي 
تعرفي الجيران اني نجحت 
ههههههههههه
قبل الامتحان 
زي مرسي 
هههههه
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من عونيا بس بلاش مرسى ده
:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بس كفاية فضايح 
انا قلت الجيران مش البلد كلها 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مصر كلها عرفت متقلقش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كمان مصر كلها 
خلاص انا بقيت من المشاهير 
يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اه طبعاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مبروك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا مش مشكلة بس اصحابي ما بيشوفوش اعمالي 
لما اروح ابقي اوريهم طبعا علشان يستفادوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> مبروك


علي اية يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اشرقت الانوار 
وانهدت الاسوار 
والليل اصبح نهار 
نورتي يا شمس المنتدي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طبعا بتدحكي 
براحتك خالص يا موكوسة 
البت الهبلة جات 
شوفتيها
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ام عاتطشف فين ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اسكتي 
مش انا قلتلها عليكي انتي ورورو 
وتعلقم من شعركم على الباب 
نص ساعة وهي بتقولي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بضحكي وانتي هتتعلقي من شعر راسك 
يا موكوسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عاتيى عاتيى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عاتيى عاتيى هههههههههههههههههه


مش خايفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تؤتؤ ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تؤتؤ ههههههههههههههههههه


معلش عندي ضيف 
سلام موقت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اوكش
سلملى عليه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
مشي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز اشرب شاي 
فين الشاي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مبعرفش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني اية 
هتضربي مني 
وهتتعلقي من----------
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

المهم الضحكة دي حقيقية 
ولا علي الشاشة بس 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا حقيقة ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كويس خالص 
اخيرا ضحكتي يا موكوسة 
وحشتنا الضحكة دي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وانتوا كمان وحشتونى ووحشتنى لمتنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش انتي اللي عطيتي فرصة لحد يزعق فيكي ويقومك وكمان يمشيكي من علي الكمبيوتشر ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باباتى باباتى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفتي الموضوع بتاع الاديرة اتثبت يا اختشي 
وكمان بتاع يوم من عمري 
مش طلعوا مهمين 
اية رايك بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اة حلو شوفته الصبح


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش اناااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طب سبت موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا الجمعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اة حلو شوفته الصبح


انا بقولك اتثبت في امنتدي الكتابي المسيحي العام


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش سارة دخلت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا مش موجودة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين مش ملحق عليكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ورحمة ملك يا شيخ 
انا مش ملحق عليكم 
اصل منزل برنامج افاست بتاع الفيروسات ومتقل الجهاز شوية 
غير اني باخد وقت في الكتابة 
غير ان الشبكة ضعيفة 
انا هنتحر ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو الو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بتروحوا فييييييييييييييين


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هنا انتي الي كنتي فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هنا وبعمل شاي 
علشان انا طلبت شاي وانتي قلتي معرفش
عملت لنفسي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بابا بيقومنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

متخلهوش يقومك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

متسترجلي يا بت

و تقولي لبوكي

يرحمك شوية

و يسيبك ساعة

منغير ميقومك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دا بيضربنى وبيزعقلى الراجل دا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اة عشان بعد كدة تقولا الشهيدة لارا 
صح ؟
^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتت فى ظروف غامضة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه بعد الشر

بيسو ... متظبت توقيعك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اصله من ساعتها اصحابه بيجيبه له لحمة
البيت بقى كله لحمة لحمة 
فمشغول الراجل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد ىالشر عليكي حتي باباكي زي العسل 
لية كدة بس 
عمي الحج دة زي الفل 
ولا اية يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا اية ياكيمو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باباكي  عم سعيد ده رجل زي العسل

بس عيبه انه بيقومك كتير



التوقيع شكله مش متظبت

يعني ... مش مترتب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مالة التوقيع يا ولدي 
وبعدين دة حلو خالص وعجبني 
لو لارا 
صممتلي توقيع انا ىلاهحطة علي طول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واخواتى كمان عاوزين الشبشب بيقومونى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هو حلو بس مش مترتب

صورة في النص

و صورة علي اليمين

و كلم علي الشمال 

و في كلام انجليزي مش مفهوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طلعت الصورة كيف ياد
فهمني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حط التوقيع دا يابيبسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه
امي تضربني 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انتى يا بت يا لارا
خدى هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ساررة ازيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا مش مكلمكى انتى وحشة ياساية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

سارة العسولة بتعتنا يا بت 
دي زى العسل ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش يا يويو يا قمر
متزعليش منى عشان خاطرى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب خلاص مش زعلانة
هاتيلى مصاصة بقى
شوفته انا قلبى طيب ازاى 
بس قولى ورايا ياساية 
( حرمت يابوجى حرمت . حرمت ترمم حرمت )


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

قولها يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه
هجيبلك حاجة يا بيسو سواني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اية في اية 
انا بحبكم انتو التلاتة ومحدش يزعل من حد 
بدل ما اضربك يا لارا انتي وسارة 
اضرب يعني
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
من عنيا
حرمت يابوجى حرمت . حرمت ترمم حرمت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اممممممممممممم طيب خلاص سامحتك ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هاتيلها مصاصة بسرعة بدل ما اضربك يا سارة ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تنفع ديه في التوقيع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب استنى هدور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اة تنفع
حلوة اوى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مصاصة وشيكولاته 2X1 عشان خاطر عيونك يا قمر





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي 
ابعتها في رسالة خاصة يا ىكيمو 
انا معرفتش اطلعها 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز واحدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف اية العيال دي 
شكلي وقعت وسطيكم 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه يا جدعان سكتوا مرة واحدة ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انت ليك مصاصه تانى
فاكرها
اللى بعتهالى قبل كده يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نفسى بيتزا مرشوش عليها بامية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايز اشرب شاي من ايد لارا وكمان من ايد سارة 
بس بسرعة 
علشان اعرف مين اللي بيعمل شاي احسن من التاني بدل ما اجبلكو ام عاتشف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اه فاكرها ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عاتطشف ياعاتطشف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش عندى شاى
محدش فالبيت بيشربه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني ما بتشربوش شاي 
وانتي مش خايفة يا لارا 
حتي انا بحبك وخايف عليكي 
انتي حرة 
وجنت براكش علي نفسها


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زهان -_- أوي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين مش راضية تتظبط


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش وحدك صدقنى يا كيمو
انا كمان زهقانة اوى اوى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هي ايه يا بيسو

طب تيجي نلعب لعبة

كل واحد يسأل التاني سؤال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن
حلو اوى النونو ده
بس هو ليه بيبكى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بيبكي علشان ىمش لاقي حد يفهمة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مممممممممممممم
طاب على كده الناس كلها هتبكى
طاب انا كده المفروض انى اسكته ولا ابكى معاه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بيبكي علشان انا حتيطه في الصورة الرمظية غضب عنه ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفتي انتي الرمظية ديه هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

قصدي الصورت الرمزية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايز اشرب شاي 
بدل ما اضربكم​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه تحطه غصب عنه
مش كنت جيبتله شيكولاته كان هيبقى بارادته ويضحك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو اعمل لبيسو شاى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير اصدقائي 
وحشتونى والمنتدى وحشنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء النور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتنا يا منياوي 
عامل اية 
​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بنت الانبا انطونيوس


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام ياباشا
ههههههههههه اسمى يوسف على فكره


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عملت اوي البوم صور عن صور الرمزية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اشوفه ازاى ده يا كيمو

اهلاً يوسف


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ادخلي علي ملفي الشخصي هتلاقي علي الشمال الالبومات

و هتلاقي كل صوري الرمزية القديمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كنتي فين يا دزمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا كان بيضربنى
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شفتهم يا كيمو حلوين اوى

رحتى فين يا بت


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش المفروض نعمل دردشه احسن من الموضوع كده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هو تقريبا كان فى شات زمان فى المنتدى
صوح؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا يوسف 
انا يا اولاد اجازتي خلصت 
لازم اصحي الفجر اروح شغلي 
تصبحوا علي خير 
انا هنام 
الرب معاكم 
بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبح ع خير ياعسل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت من اهله يا بيسو
ربنا معاك
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باي يا بيسو

يعني ايه يا يوسف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى يبقى فى شات 
فهمتوا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة فهمت





يعني ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى ابطحلك دماغك دلوقتى
فهمت
^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ااااااااااااه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تمااااااااااااااام هههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

فين يا بت انتي مواضيعك
مبتنزليش زي الاول ليه


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شات يا كيمو شااات
من اللى هو بيتكلمو فيه ده عارفو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بكسل ياكيمو انزل
بس انا نزلت النهاردة موضوع اسمه احنا اسؤا جيل


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا الجيل اللى انت اخترته
احنا الجيل اللى الرب عاوزه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طب هشوفه اوكي



ماشي يا يوسف

ازاي بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واد ياكيمو بلاش غباء ع الليل هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

على فكره انا رخم قوى قوى ياعنى ممكن ارخم عليك ها ماشي
فا لما واخد لبالك انت
بس خلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زهقان 


اتصرف يا يوسف ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
عندك كام  سنة يايوسف


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا و الموضوع نفس عدد المشاركات تقريباً



حد فاهم حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اها انا فاهمة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اه انا فهمت


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

16 سنة


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا فهمتك يا كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انت الصغير هنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه يا واثقة

انتي داخلة تقييمي و تقولي للبت لارا ****** و تخلعي !!!!!

و انتي يا ست صرصور

كنتي مختفية فين


و انت يا عم يوسف

ده انت من سن ابني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا نفسى فى تفاح دلوقتى
بصوا انا نفسى اكل قبل ماانام بس مكسلة اقوم 
هييييييييييييييح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا متابعاكم
بس مكنتش عارفه اشارك
متاخدش فى بالك ليا الفترة دى خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لما تلقونى قومت
يبقى حد جاء خبطنى بالكف ع قفايا قومنى
بسيطة يعنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا معاكى يا اوختشى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باخد ع قفايا كتير ياخالتشى
ولا كأنى فى معتقل كلومباورا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مضطهدا أوي يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يوووووووه متقلبش عليا المواجع


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اشكر الله انى انا هنا لو مكنتش هنا كنتو هتلاقونى هناك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دا اللى هو ازاى ياجو


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحه الجيل ده كله بيضرب على قفاه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحة يا لارا انا بحسدك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا غلطانة انى قولتلكم انى بضرب ع قفايا
عيال ملهاش لازمة صحيح ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لية ياخالتشى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف بس انا كل اللى عارفه انى هموت وانام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان عاوزة انام
تحبااااااااااااااااانة
بس مكسلة بردك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا لازم نعمل حاجه مش هنفع كده انا انبارح نمت على الاب توب والموبيل وقع جاب شاشة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى الضرب ده بالنسبه لى نتيجة للحب
وبيبقى هزار يعنى
احسن من الجد فى الجد اللى انا عايشه فيه ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بتضحكى على مين يا بت انتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عاوزة انام


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بتضحك عليا انا ممكن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لا عاوزة انام
باى احسن هنام ع نفسى
باى باى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

التليفون شاشته اتكسرت انبارح لما نمت على اللاب مش عارف انهار ده ايه اللى هيحصل ممكن اللاب توب شاشته تتكسر واعيش ازاى انا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باى باى يا قمر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يستر يا عسل
خد بالك بقى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باى باى يا يوسف


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر
ربنا يستر ومتكسرش انا


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

باى ربنا معاكى


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حد لست صاحي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف انتوا 
بتحبوا 
النوم اوي لية 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجود ؟!؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفُل

عملة ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا

انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله

شوفلنا حاجة نتكلم فيها علشان انا مخنوق أوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في اللماتش بتاع امبارح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ده هزار مش ماتش اصلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي شوفتيه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كنت سامعاه بس
مانا كنت معاكم هنا هو وشغال


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ده حرق دم ابويا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور من ناشونال جيوجرافيك " الجزء الأول " 

صور من ناشونال جيوجرافيك " الجزء الثاني " 

صور من ناشونال جيوجرافيك " الجزء الثالث "

صور من ناشونال جيوجرافيك " الجزء الرابع "*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هو اخوك مديك افراج على اللاب مش كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

سايبر ياختي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

يا راجل
طاب ناوى تاخد كام ساعه
اوعى تكون نسيت الفلوس فالبيت لحسن نتفضح


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

OPEN 

لأ معاية 10 جنيه ^_^

حذريني كمان ساعتين


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر ربنا يستر


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بقول ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هقفل


تاالسيبر جنب بيتي

ممكن ابقي اجيى تاني





باااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

باى باى


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجود ولا انا دايما اجى متاخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ديلوقتي انا علي الموبيل


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليلك الموبيل اللى ملكش غيره ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيكم يا اولاد المسيح 
انا جيت 
وكمان شوية 
رايح اعمل ديكور في منشار الحجر 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حمد الله بالسلامة

وربنا معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا سرسور عاملة اية 
مش كويسة برضة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الحمد لله
انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
زي كل يوم 
بس ماجبتش فلوس النهاردة 
علشان كدة انا زعلان 
مش شايفاني بضحك 
هههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هاي هاي هاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هاي ولحمتة وبقراتة ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتشي يا اوختي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نورك يافتحية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفنوه التعديل الجديد الي انا لسة عمله ديلوتي





*مثبــت:* فهرس مواضيعي في قسم الصور العامة ( متجدد )​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اة انا متابعاك من ساعتها وشوفته


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حلو ؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اهااااا
اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

طب ركزي معاية بقي يا اوتة


مش عايز الاقي موضوع من الي مكتوبين دول




















انتي مش مشتركة فيهم ^_^

و الله الموفق و المستعان


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بت انتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نعم ياعسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

زهجان جوي جوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان ياض


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

طب ايه العمل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

تيجى ناكل


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك

سواني بقي اجيبلك العشاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لا ماما بتعمل فيشار


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هيييييه
يلا ناكل


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كمان لب
سكرا سكرا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص كفاية كفاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جااااااااااااااتوه حبيبى الجاتوه دا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص كفاية بقى اان جوعت بجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة تمام


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص بقى تعال نتكلم


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بقول كفاية كدة ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بسسسسسسسسسسس اهدااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا ناكل 
هم هم هم هم هم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كفاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نرغي بيقي شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك يلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نشربهم و احنا بنرغي


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في ماتش امبارح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اية العشاء الرومانسى دا ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كفانا كفانا وخدنا ع قفانا ومن مين من غانا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه حلوة ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
يا حبايبى
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسوووووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش انا ىكنت في لامنشار الحجر لسة جاي 
وحشتونى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت كمان وحشتناااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

و انت اكتشر

جبتلك كوب الشاي الي كان نفسك فيه


واحد ليك وواحد ليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

واناااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا ىا لارا 
انتو حبايبي 
بس الشغل واخدني منكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي الشاي يا كيمو 
فين الايس كريم بتاع لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هجيبلك واحدة


كمان شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اممممممم
طيببببببببب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

عجبنى النونو دا اوى بقى
اوف ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انتو ىاية اخباركم قلولي وسيبكم من الشاي 
اصل انتو وحشتوني 
وانا حاسس اني مقصر من قبالكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت صدقنى وحشنا اووووووووى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا قصرنا من ناحيتك كتير

و انت  عديت

لازم احنا كمان نعدي


ولا ايه يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بس هو مش مقصر
بيسال علينا كلناااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا يهمك يا كيمو انا الكبير برضة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

^_____^
انا بحبكم اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان 
مقدرش انساكم غير لما اموت وبرضة مش هنساكم 
انتو حبايبي خالص​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

باى بابا بيزعق
باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

باي باي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين 
عمال ادور 
كلة بيمشي 
حتى دول كمان مشيوا 





​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يرحمهم بقي +_+


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ابكي عليك يا زمن ولا ابكي علي حالي 
------------------------
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ياواد يا شاعر انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا 
تراب 
افتكري يا نفسي 
انا 
التراب اياكي تنسي 
كلة بيروح 
ويمشي 
مش بيفضل حاجة علي اصلها 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

#################​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قلت لك 
مليش في اللغريتمات ولا الطلاسم 
ولا الشفرة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

1795#8487#9484#7561#5544#6144#7314#1333#6666#8462#8791#6154#5623#5748#8575#8951​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انصرف
انصرف
انصرف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

فشكلمبحتسكلوبمبيشتهاني فسخاروميحاجاجاسشرقيغبتس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا تربيتي متسمحليش 
ارد
علي الحاجات البزيئة 
دي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكلمهاندور !!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اااا
الله يسامحك 
النت ضعيف اوي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

:smil16:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

روح العب بعيد ياد 
اجري 
يلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا بيسو , بابا بيسو​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت منورين يا اصحابى


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نورت يا أوفس


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ده نورك يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

احلي تحية لرجالة الصعيد 
سقف يا كيمو ​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيبى منووور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

دة نورك يا كابتشن


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا تزعل نفسك ده نور ربنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ونعمة بالله


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هههه ايه ياعم ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازززززززززيكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا روزي 
معلش ىالنت فصل

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتي البيت 
ازيك 
وحشتيني خالص 
عاملة اية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كويسة
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كويس ورحت الشغل وملقتش حاجة جاهزة قلت اكتب موضوع 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا احلي اخت بنص لسان ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا مجنونة لو سمحت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

طاب مانتى بتعترفى اهه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ازيكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
هضربك ياهبلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مش هتقدرى برضو
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واحدة مجنونة والتانية هبلة ىاحمدك يا رب 
مش لوحدي 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا متخافش مش وحدك
كلنا فى الهوا سوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياهبلة هضربك ياهبلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مجنونة مش هتقدرى يا مجنونة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفة ىيا لارا بتقول عليكي كلام يااااااااااااة 
لو انا مكانك هدبحها 
انا بفطنك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بتقولى عليا ايه يا بت يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش اهبل ولا مجنون انا احسن واحد في الرحلات تيجو نطلع رحلة ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يلا انا موافقه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بقول عليكى هبلة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بس كده
لا عادى دى انا عارفاها
مفيش جديد
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز يا لارا اشوف ارقاب بتطير فين مواهبك 
خلي بالك يا سارة 
انا حزرتك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه فاعل خير طول عمرك يابيسو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ماهى يا بيسو مش بتقول حاجه جديدة
لو كانت قالت حاجه جديده كنت هضربها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اية خدمة 
لازم افهمك ىتعملى اية وكمان لازم احزر سارة امال 
مش انتو حبايبي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ع فكرة ياسارة انتى هبلة درجة اولى ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اضربيها وهاتيهالي من شعرها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اتلم ياض بقى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النت بيقطع محدش يزعل لو اتاخرت في الرد​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وانتى يا لارا مجنونة درجة اولى برضو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اتلم ياض بقى ههههههههههههههههههه


الكلام دة موجة لسيادتي 
ممكن ابعتلك ام عاطف 
تخليكي شمال بس 
مفيش يمين


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت ,, صباح الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيموووووووووو احلى اخ فى الدنيا انت وبيسو
وحشتنى لمتنا كلنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير الحق يا كيمو البتين هيموتوا بعض وانا عمال اهدي فيهم 
وهما مش راضيين يهدوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

والنبى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور يا كيمو يا عسل

ازيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بهدي النفوس 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوه فعلاً الود بيسو عمال يهدى النفوس من الصبح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

قولي لي لارا اللي عايزة تقطع رقبتك وانا عمال احزرك منها ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اها هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مفترية يا لارا 
حرام عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

والنبى ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي انسانة دموية بقيتي 
شوفتي الموضوع بقي علي الشاشة اهوة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه خلاص خلاص

عاملين ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

احنا كويسين يابصلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مين بصله ده يا بت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو بصلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سمكة وبصلة 
احمدك يا رب ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مبتصدقي يا صرصور ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ياخرااااااااااااااااااثى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا يا د يا كيمو 
برنس من يومي 
انتا مش عارف كدة ولا اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خراثك !!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خرااااااثى اسمها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لارا 
وصلتك الرسالة الخاصة بتاعة امبارح 
بتاعة اللدغة في حرف الراء


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي بتقولي خراثي

يعني الخراث بتاعك

فأنا اقول خراثك

فهمتي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

المهم انت ازيك يا بصلة

بس لازم نعرف قصة البصلة

مش كده يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هي لارا لدغة !!!!!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لازم طبعا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اة وصلت بيسو
امشى ياض يابصلة ياكيمو هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اقولك انا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اة تصدق يابصلة لدغة فى حرف الكاف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

قول يا كيمو بسرعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا دة واحد انا عارفة 
ومش هقولك علية يا كيمو 
متلزقش في كل حاجة يوة 
لارا دي تبقي حماتي فاهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سمعنا ياسيدى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كنت بقولها يا بصلة

بس هي سرقة الكلمة و جابتها عليها

حرميايا لدغة يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حرف الكاف ازاي يعني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اه انتوا هتقعدوا ترموها على بعض
يعنى من الاخر انتوا الاتنين بصل
طاب تعالى يا بيسو نمشى من هنا
ريحة البصل تعبتنى اوى ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو كلة كوم ىولارا حماتي كوم لوحدها 







لما توزع الا كوام اديني كوم لارا من غير ما تشوفك 
ماشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا ىلاعنيا رغرغرت من الريحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ثارة , لايا , كيسو ....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا حرميايا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اه يا بيسو
ده انا بعيط اهه ومش قادرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا حرميايا


مين قال 
انتي احسن وحدة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعى تسكتى يا لارا
ازاى يقول عليكى حرميايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بتهدي النفوس سا ثارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا غلبانة اوى يا كيمو صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الواد دة لازم ينضرب 
بيقول على لارا حرميايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

و انتي يا عم كيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لارا لو سكتي هموتك 
لازم يطلع مع ماما والابعين حرامي النهاردة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قايم افطر

باي كاي ساي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لازم نضحك شوية يا كيمو قبل ام عاتشف ما تكتم علي نفسنا كلنا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

باى باى يا كيمو متتاخرش وهاتلى معاك شيكولاته
هههههههههههههههههه
هى امتى هتكتم على نفسك انشاء الله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

في شهر 12 انشاء الرب وعشنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عقبال ما اشوف اللي يكتم علي نفسك انتي ولارا وكيموا وانا من المشجعين لة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا خلاص انا مفيش حد هيكتم على نفسى ابداً
كان زمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا فية 
وقريب لاكمان هيكتم علي نفسك ونفس اللي يتشددليكي 
انا عارف ومتاكد كمان 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا صدقنى خلاص مفيش نصيب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

فية اللي احسن منة بجد 
اصبر وانتي هتشوفي الرب يباركك
خديها مني نصيحة ربنا مفيش احن منة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن يكون فى احسن
بس انا خلاص مش عايزاه لا هو ولا الاحسن منه
قفلنا على كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
كل واحد بيقول كدة في الاول 
لكن ارادة ربنا فوق كل اعتبار 
يا بت انا مجرب 
والمثل بيقول اسال مجرب 
يا هبلة خلي دماغك ىكبير 
عبيطة انتي والنعمة 
كل حاجة بتتولد صغيرة وبعدين بتكبر 
الا الحزن بيتولد كبير ويصغر وممكن يتنسي خالص 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا و صرصور و هوااااك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني انا العزول امشي يعني 
ولا اية 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه " انا وصرصور وهواك "


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وبحدين انا عايز اروح اشتري لحم 
اطبخها ازاي يا سارة 
قولي 
كلي اذان صاغية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انت جيت للمكان الغلط
انا مش بعرف اطبخ اصلاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انت متغذي علي المياه و الحمة

فقط ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

المية المعدنية او المفلترة 
وكمان اللحم لاهنا ارخص حاجة 
انتا عبيط 
انا باجيب الكيلو ب 6 دنانير 
البلدي طبعا وكمان مفيهاش دهن


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش سؤال هو الدينار ده قيمته ايه بالمصرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الواحد بعشرة 
ايوة يعني لما اغير 70 =100 دولار 
يعني البيت بيغيروهم 700 جنية مصري 
فهمتي 
ولا اقول كمان


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا فهمت
متخافش انا كنت علمى رياضه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كنت تجارة 
يعني محاسبة ورياضة وبزنس وسكرتارية 
وادارة مشروعات صغيرة 
يعني علي الله الحكاية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
طاب كويس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Sara , beso ... I fill borring



صححي الحروف يا سارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا طالع اجيب اكل وجاي اجبلكم حاجة معاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

i feel boring

ميرسى يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جبت سمك فيلية ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

طاب يلا بقى اعمله وانا اجى اتغدا معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تحبي اعملة ازاي 
قليلي انتي بتحبية كيف 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفه
بس على ما اظن ماما بتقليه او بتعمله شاورمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ماما بتتعلم فيكم 
شاورما 
يمكن تعملها لابالعسل زي لارا 
انتوا تعبتوا قلبي 
شاورما 
يادي الفضيحة ام حناجل 
يادي الجرسة ام جلاجل 
يا لهوتييييييييييييييي
شاورما 
سمك بالمربى 
قدمي استقالتك يا بت انتي وهي 
من المنتدي 
يلا برة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه يابنى مفى شاورمة سمك
مش لازم الشاورمة تبقى فراخ ولحمة بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روحي العبي بعيد يا بت
شاورما سمك 
ووحدة تقول سمك بالمربي 
انا خلاص قربت اتعدي منكم 
قدمي استقالتك وانا قابلها  ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

طاب خلاص انا قدمت استقالتى طالما انت قابلها
باى باى بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رايحة فين 
انا لسة موقعتش عليها 
وهي فين الاستقالة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى التكرم بقبـول استقالتي من المنتدى وذلك اعتبارا من 17 / 10 / 2013 وذلك لأن بيسو طلب منى ذلك .
وإذ أنني انتهز هذه الفرصة لكي أتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم وتعاون معي في إنجاح الأعمال الموكلة لي طوال فترة تواجدي داخل المنتدى وأدعو الله أن يوفقني وإياكم إلي الخير والتقدم والرقي للمنتدى .
شاكرين حسن تعاونكم معنا ،،
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام 

يلا وقع بسرعة عشان مستعجله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
انتي عسل وكمان دمك خفيف 
وكمان 
ه
مش هكمل 
براحتك 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بقولك ايه متتهربش
هتوقع ولا مش ناوى توقع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اقدر استغني عنك 
بر ضة كىلام 
وبعدين بقي 
انتي كرهتي للدرجة دى 
لما انتي تؤام روحي 
اسيب روحي بر ة المنتدي 
يبقي انا جسد من غير روح 
روحي يا شيخة 
انا وافقت علي الاستقالة متوريناش وشك تاني النهاردة 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اقول التثبيت ده كله وراه مصيبة
قلبى كان حاسس
ماشى يا بيسو
باى باى


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*هلاا*

*أنا جيت*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا قمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بيكي يا نجمة اعرفك بالبنت الهبلة 
سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسارة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الهبلة ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا اقول التثبيت ده كله وراه مصيبة
> قلبى كان حاسس
> ماشى يا بيسو
> باى باى


مش انتي اللي علمتينا نبقي هبل زيك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا غلبانه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سارة انا حمرت السمك 
قليت السمك وعملت السلاطة والرز كمان 
هتيجي تتعشي معاي 
بس متجيبيش الموكوسة معاكي ولا كيمو تعالي انتي واخواتك بس
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده انا غلبانه يا بيسو


داني استاذة ورئيسة قسم 
انتي هتقوليلي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا شميت ريحه سمك قولت اجي : )​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهلا بيك... لا دي بنت طيبة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تحت امرك انا جايب كيلو سمك فلية وعملت الرز وكمان لمون كمان سلاطة واديني باكل 
تعالي كلي معاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تعالوا نروح نتعشى مع بعض انا وواثقه ونجمة والموكوسة وكيمو
عامل حسابك على العدد ده كله طبعاً يا بيسو مش كده


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*ازكى شي السمك الفليه ... صح وعاااافيه .. بالهنـا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *أهلا بيك... لا دي بنت طيبة *​


ههههههههههههه
دي توتا  الملاك الحارس للمنتدي 
بس في سؤال 
اللي قبلها لاما كنتش طيبة يعني ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *ازكى شي السمك الفليه ... صح وعاااافيه .. بالهنـا*​


تعالي كولي معانا 
شكلي هروح اشتري تاني


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قصدك ايه يا بيسو انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي يا هبلة تيجي وتجيبي الناس كلها وانا عشيهم 
وعامل حسابي طبعا 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوه طبعاً
يعنى اكل وحدى ويبصولى فالاكل وبطنى توجعنى
يرضيك بطنى توجعنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

دة انتوا تنورونا طبعا 
وتفرحوني 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شمس المنتدي جات الله
احمدك يا رب


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*هلا بيكي نورتي المكان يويو*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نورتى يا حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيكوا عاملين اية


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*طيب أنا أستأذن من حضراتكم ... *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لية بقى خليكى


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا متواجده في المنتدى بس طالعة من الدردشة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*...  عـــــــــــادي جداً*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لما انا دخلت يعنى


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالا .... ما تفهمنيش غلط ...
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا زحلانة منك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة اتعرفي باحسن اسصدقاء خليكي 
بجد دول كويسين خالص بيخلوكي تضحكي وفر حي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وليه الزعل بقى ؟؟؟ انا شو سويت ...​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> نجمة اتعرفي باحسن اسصدقاء خليكي
> بجد دول كويسين خالص بيخلوكي تضحكي وفر حي


 

مش فاهمة ممكن التوضيح؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عشان انتى ماشية من غير مااتعرف عليكى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انك هتسيبنا 
استني اتعرفي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> مش فاهمة ممكن التوضيح؟؟​


با قول انك اخت لينا واحنا كلنا اخوات اتعرفي ب لارا وسارة دول بنات كويسين ودايما روحهم خفيفة ومش بيزعلوا وانتي لسة معرفتيهمشي كويس


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

آهـــا ..

تتفضل اتعرف عن نفسيها ...  ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى اعرف نفسى ولالالا ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يعنى اعرف نفسى ولالالا ؟


اة بتقولك تعرفيها اسمك اية


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اه اتفضلي يويو ... انا حسمعلك ... ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لاراااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عندى 19 سنة
ف فنون جميلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اتعلمي لغات يا لارا اهوة 
يا باش مهندثة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بيكي لارا منور المكان تشرفت بمعرفتك...

انتي تدرسي فنون جميلة؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اها
وانتى ؟


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا نجمة الثريا ... عندي 20 سنة *

*بدرس محاسبه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة كدة انا شايف المحبة بتزيد حبة حبة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هاااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هاااااى بصلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو هات الجماعة وتعالي كل سمك مقلي ورز وسلاطة بس ​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*يعني مش كتير يا كيمو ؟؟؟ انت من وين اطلعت ؟؟!!*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ , مبكلش اي نوع من الاسماك , تقدر تقول كدة ... عقدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيسو , ازيك يا لارا , ازيك يا نجمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كويسين
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ميت اهلا وسهلا 
نورت حبيبي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهلا بيك كيمو... منوور المتصفح*

*شو بدك تعرفي تاني يا لارا؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *يعني مش كتير يا كيمو ؟؟؟ انت من وين اطلعت ؟؟!!*​


من ع الدرج 
طلع كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ردي يا لارا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*بس على كلٍ أنا ما بعرف كيمو امنيح ولا ابن يسوعنا ؟؟ ياريت يعرفونا على بعضيهم؟؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا ياقمر كنت عاوزة اتعرف بيكى وبس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لارا 
ردي يا موكوسة 
بتقولك عايزة تعرفي حاجة تاني


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبتي تسلمي .. *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رديت رديت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *بس على كلٍ أنا ما بعرف كيمو امنيح ولا ابن يسوعنا ؟؟ ياريت يعرفونا على بعضيهم؟؟*​


بصي انا اسمي رمسيس 
وبيقولولي يا (بيسو) وكمان مصري بس باسافر كتير لظروف العمل 
وكمان درست محاسبة مالية ورياضة مالية يعني تجارة 
وشغال متعهد ابنية والحين في الاردن 
الرب يباركك 
وانتي اختنا طبعا مع ان معرفتيناش انتي من وين


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييت
ازيكم*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

متلي دارس .. أها شي حلو ... تشرفنا بمعرفتك يا بيسو 

كم سنه عندك يا بيسو؟؟ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يامضونة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> متلي دارس .. أها شي حلو ... تشرفنا بمعرفتك يا بيسو
> 
> كم سنه عندك يا بيسو؟؟ ​


31 سنة 
ازيك مضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضونا 
عاملة اية


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا تمام 
انتي كيفك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*امممم العمر كله بيسو .. ما ينفع اناديك بيسو بس...*

*ممكن اناديك استاذ بيسو افضل ^_^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زحلانة منك عشان لما كنت بعتتلك ع بروفايلك مكنتيش بتردى عليا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> 31 سنة
> ازيك مضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضونا
> عاملة اية


*
انا كويسة 
انت ايش اخبارك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا قولى ليه بيسو عاتيى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *امممم العمر كله بيسو .. ما ينفع اناديك بيسو بس...*
> 
> *ممكن اناديك استاذ بيسو افضل ^_^*​


احنا هنا كلنا اخوات 
وبنمزح مع بعض كتير وما بنزعل 
الرب يباركك اختي اي حاجة تناديلي بيها كويسة منك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا عيب يا لارا .. كل واحد له مقام..​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا زحلانة منك عشان لما كنت بعتتلك ع بروفايلك مكنتيش بتردى عليا



*
معلش يا لارا اصل انا بدخل فالسريع ابص بصة صغنونة ع المنتدي وامشي
انا فاضية اهو ناو ارغي براحتي بقي*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خلص انا من هان وطالع أناديك استاذ بيسو....


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وين كيمو شكلو هرب؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص ناديه براحتك
بس هو اخونا حبيبنا عشان كدة بنقوله بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ارغى انت يامضونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش علشان قومت فجأة

ازيك يا مضونا عملة ايه يا وحشة


انا يا نجمة اسم شهرتي كيمو

23 سنة .... بشتغل في شركة بترول بتاعت والدي

بشتغل مدير شؤن العمال ... مش عارف فهماها ولا لأ

من مصر .. القاهرة

عايزة تعرفي ايه تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> لا عيب يا لارا .. كل واحد له مقام..​


اندهي بيسو 
انتوا اخواتي 
مش معقول يكون فية حاجز بين الاخوات


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بطاقة تعريفية جميييلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو ده اخونا و بابانا و كل حاجة

مش فرقة ... علي اي حال احنا بنحبه

و بنهزر معاه ... و كل حاجة .... عاتي

و تقدري تقولي الي انتي عايزاه

مش كدة يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النونو دا عاجبنى ياكيمو
اوووووووف


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> بطاقة تعريفية جميييلة



تحبي تعرفي ايه كمان


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد في اسئلة كتييرة ح سألها بس كل شي بوقته حلو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> النونو دا عاجبنى ياكيمو
> اوووووووف



بجد الواد هيموت كده ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد عجبنى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> اكيد في اسئلة كتييرة ح سألها بس كل شي بوقته حلو



انا بس نفسي اعرف انتي منين


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بجد عجبنى اوى



ديه صورتي و انا صغير ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لالا دى صورتى انا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النت عندي ضعيف وبيقطع 
متزعلوش مش بايدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا يهمك بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عاتي عاتي

مضونة و نجمة راحو فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

طفشتهم ياض هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههه
مشيو من كيمو 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الواد دة مفرق الجماعات وهادم اللذات 
هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا مالييييييييييي


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عندما تأتي الشياطين ( تخلع ) الملائكة

امشي انا بقي يمكن هما يجو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تعال نضرب كيمو تعال ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خليك ياكيمو بطل رخامة الله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو خليك بطل يخامة 
مش تبقي انتا والنت 
كدة انا هضربك ​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

براحة علي كيمو شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اقعد ياكيمو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*كدة يا كيمو عاوز تمشي لما انا جيت ماشي ماشي*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني 
يا مضونا اضربة مش جامد يعني 
ولا تقصدي اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اضربيه يلا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا متضربهوش اصلا 
دة كيمو برضو مش اي حد*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة ياعم ايوة ياعم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

علي مين يا بت كلمة اضربية 
انا اضربة 
مش اضربية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني مارزعهوش علي افاة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو فين بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يمكن بيضرب البوبي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ليكون زعل 
احنا بنهزر


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

* كيمو فين يا جدعان*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ثوانى وجاية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا كيمو راجل بطل يزعل 
دة حبيبي وانا عارفة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مضضضضضضضضضضضضضضونا 
بتشوفي مواضيعي ولا لاة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

^_^

أنا جيبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ^_^
> 
> أنا جيبت


كنتي فين احنا قلنا لكيمو 
انك طفشتهم 
يعني مشيتهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

احم احم ...


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لا لا لا

رحت اشوف شي واجيت


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا اهلا كيمو ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو جاء


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا اهلا نجمة


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

* جيت احيرا يا كيمو *


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جاء .... نعم ايتها الأمرأة ... لقد جئت يا لااارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة ... بابا بيندهني .... جاي كمان 10 دقائق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روح اوعي تزعل بابا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك
وانا كمان بابا بيزعق
وشكلى هقوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان 
شكلي 
هضربكم انتو الاربعة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هاااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Hey , حد موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زعلانة من بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اقدر ازعلك 
انتي مقدرش ازعلك 
بس قوليلي زعلانة من اية 
وانا اصالحك


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة النت في الباقت عندي بيخلص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لية بس ياكيمو
اوف
ايوة يابيسو عشان انا قولتلك هو انا شيطانة وانت قولتلى انتى ادرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا بت اني الملاك بتاعي والطبيب الشافي انا مقدرش ازعلك انتي 
دا انتي الهواء اللي بتنفسة 
دانتي الشمس اللي منورة حياتي وانا في المنتدي 
دا انتي الرقة والاحساس والبسمة 
دا انتي الروح وانا الجسد 
دانتي حاجة كبيرة قوي عندي 
انا مقدرش ازعلك خالص يا لارا 
انا قربت اقول فيكي شعر 
انا مقدرش انساكي حتي بعد الموت 
هكمل لابكرة باقي الكلام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص مسماحك ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> خلاص مسماحك ^_^


انتي ولد يا بت 
مسامحك ولا مسمحاك 
تفرق كتير 
اظهري علي حقيقتك 
زي اللي قالت انك ولد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههه
ههه
ه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
هههههههه
هههه
ردي انا قلقت علي نفسي 
ممكن اطلع بنت وانا فاكر اني ولد 
جاوبيني 
انا قلقان علي نفسي خالص​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هات بفتيك الاول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مبحبهوش علشان البيض اللي فية 
وبعدين انا براجع شوية الاثار اللي في الموضوع بتاع بعد بكرة عايزك ترزعية تقييم كبير 
علشان انا ليا يومين باحضر فية ولسة مخلصتهوش ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب تنجح ياتتتح هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا بت الاية بتقول 
وكان الرب مع يوسف فصار رجلا ناجحا 
انا الرب معاي 
علشان كدة مواضيعي نص ساعة وبتطلع مراية 
الاعضاء كلهم بيشوفها غير الزوار 
انا رجلا ناجحا في كل عمل 
انا قربت اعملك عمل 
علي رجل جمل 
وابقي هاتية وانا افكهولك 
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بتضحك لية يا ولا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عشان جعانة


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الو لاو ولا اول لوا وال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تعالي كولي سمك 
بس مش بالمربي 
اة والله​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الو لاو وال ولا اول لوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا معاك 
ازيك يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Hi , beso ... How .R. .U. ??


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ايام فاين سانكس 
ايام فري ويل 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النت بيقطع عندي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اشبكة بسلك جامد لاعلشان ما يقطعش


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة

اعذروني


----------



## son of juses (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا انا عضو جديد


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلاً يا كيرو

انا اسمي كيمو ( الشهرة )

23 - سنة

و انت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجود


----------



## morandi82 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

عضو جديد بينكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا موكوسة 
عاملة اية 
ومالك ومال كيمو 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

برخم عليه الحلو دا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اديلة كمان علي قفاة 
عاتي مفيش مشكلة 
نو بروبلم
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا حسيت امارح انك ناوية تعمليها معاي 
والنهاردة كنت متوقع واقول هرد ازاي 
وقلت انا مش هرد خالص 
وهزعل 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هتزعل لية دا انا هبقى بهزر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ما اتعودتش حد 
يضحك عليا 
اكون متضايق جدا 
صعيدي هتعملي اية 
اوعديني انك متعمليش معاي الموضوع دة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اوووووووووووووووووووووعدك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اختشي حبيتي 
انا فرحان يا اختشى 
كدة انا مطمئن 
اكلمك براحتي 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة كدة انا مش 
خايف منك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا اخوف ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا 
مواضيعك بس 
النت ضعيف خالص عندي 
عشان حالة الطقس السيئة 
متزعليش لو اتاخرت في الرد 
هههههههههههه

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووكش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

المهم انتي رايقة ومهيسة النهاردة 
اية الحكاية 
قوليلي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بالعكس انا مخنوقة اوى 
فى عيال رخمة اوى بيهزروا دلوقتى قدامى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

في الشقة عندك 
ولا فين ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا فى شات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بتاع المنتدي ولا فين 
قوليلي انا ارزعهم علي افاهم ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا فى حتة تانية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة لما بتسيبينا بترخمي عليهم وتضحكي عليا وتقولي بابا قومني 
انا مش متفائل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالا اان لما بقوم بيبقى بابا فعلا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

دة مجرد شك 
انا عارف 
انتي مش عارفة اني حافظك صم 
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بس بجد عيال مش محترمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مشكلتك انك متعرفيش 
تعدي حاجة خالص 
تحبي تردي وتقولي رايك 
هو دة اللي تاعبك 
اوعي تقولي كلامي غلط
اية رايك بقي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اصلى مش كلمتهم ونازلين تريقة عليا
ومش راضية ارد عشان المشرف قاعد
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

فين وانا 
ارد عليهم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا سيبك دا شات كدة
خلاص اسكت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص اسكت دة فعل امر 
انا يا بت فتحت بقي بكلمة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين معاكي 
الضحك الكتير دة 
بيضحكني انا 
وانا متغاظ 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اصبررررررررررررررر انا بشتمهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زعلان 
الملاك الحلو 
بيشتم 
لا لا لا 
انا خدت فكرة مش كويسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اصبررررررررررررر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اهوة مش بتكلم 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مسحت بكرماتهم الارض


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اللة يعطيكي العافية 
انتي كدة اختي بجد 
وكمان اديهم علي قفاهم 
انا منتظر المذيد
ربنا معاكي 
وكمان ام عاتشف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الواد وهو ماشى قولتله متقطعش الجوابات
راح قالى حاضر
وقفل علطول
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كني خلتية قعد شوية 
علشان تهزقي فية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هو اللى مشى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش تتعوض في معاناة جديدة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي 
وتدوم الضحكة 
ويفرح قلبك 
يا رب يا اختشي ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساء الخير , حد من العصابة موجود*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا 
الرئيس بس
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هوناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة انا اقول حمدالله لاعلي السلامة 
كنتي فين يا بت ؟ 
متخلينيش امد ايدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بقي مش موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا قاومنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لو عايز دبابات اجيب لك يا كيمو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

عاملين ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

النت طينة عندى


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بص يا بيسو

اعمل الي انت شايفه

عايزك ,,, تظبتها

مش انت اخويا الكبير ولا ايه

اخوك الصغير اتهان


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا الباقة بتاعتي خلصت امبارح ... و جددتها

النت سريع  بس انا مشغول شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا كنت بهزر ياكيمو والله


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

طب مانا عارف ^_^ تاخدي جزاءك بردو

بيسو ... متسيبهاش غير لما تقول حرمت يا بيسو حرمت , حرمت يا كيمو حرمت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز دم يا بيسو ,,,,,


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انت رخم ياكيمو ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

قولي ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﯾﺎﺑﻮﺟﻰ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ . ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺗﺮﻣﻢ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> بص يا بيسو
> 
> اعمل الي انت شايفه
> 
> ...


انتا الغلطان 
هتسال وتقول لية 
هقولك حد ما يعرفش اللي عجبتة في النادي وكمان يسال 
كاتمة الاسرار بتاعتنا 
وكمان متجبش ليها شكولاتة وايس كريم 
وكمان عايزة بفتيك 
وعايز تدلك علي البت اللي شفتها وكمان مش عارف ملامحها كويس 
بصراحة هي معاها حق في بعض الحاجات 
وكمان تاخد علي بقفاها في بعض الحاجات 
نكمل المشاركة في الايام القليلة المقبلة 
استودعكم اللة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

قولي يا بصلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

قولي ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﯾﺎﺑﻮﺟﻰ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ . ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺗﺮﻣﻢ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة يا بيسو ... اهئ اهئ ... تبيع اخوك الصغير​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو اخويا حبيبى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي اخدتيها copy بكلمت قولي !!!!!!

نقول ايه بقي ... هبلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي اخدتيها copy بكلمت قولي !!!!!!

نقول ايه بقي ... هبلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﯾﺎﺑﻮﺟﻰ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ . ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺗﺮﻣﻢ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

يا واد انا اللي يمسك المية 
ارشة بالدم 
البت دي مغلتطش كتير ممكن 
نسامحها المرة دي 
ولو عملتها معاك تاني 
انتا عارف هعمل اية 
ها اعاملها معاملة الحموات بجد
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﯾﺎﺑﻮﺟﻰ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ . ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺗﺮﻣﻢ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اتفضلي خوديها كوبي ^^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

خدتها
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ مش حلوة ... قوليها 96821986521/598241 مرة تاني ,, ممكن !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو ,,, انت ( وحش ) ... وااااء واااااااء مااااااء واااااااء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﯾﺎﺑﻮﺟﻰ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ . ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺗﺮﻣﻢ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ
اهووووووووووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

خروف بيعيط ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

معزا يا هبلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اسكتوا مش الصبيان دول مسكتهم مسحت بكرماتهم الارض فى الشات كله
لحد مالواد قالى دا انتى طلعتى لسانك طويل 
ومس سهلة
وقفل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا فرحان بيكي 
مرمتيهم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اة
ماكنتش هسيب حقى
وهو ماشى بيقول محدش عاوز يقولى حاجة 
قولتله لا اتفضل
قالى يزيد فضلك
قولتله الله يكرمك
قالى سلام
قولتله متقطعش الجوابات ^_^
راح قالى انتى لسانك طويل ومش سهلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي عسل 
اديلة علي قفاة يستاهل ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا بيقولى انتى فى كلية اية ؟
قولتله فنون جميلة
قالى مبقاش فاضل غير بتوع فنون جميلة اللى يتكلموه
قولتله اصمله ع دبلوم تجارة بتاع حضرتك
راح اتكتم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه
بس ملكيش دعوة بالتجارة 
مش كفاية سبناها 
واشتغلنا 
في شغلانتك 
اللي موتتنا من البرد 
والتعب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اه نسيت 
انتي مهندثة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اة مهندثة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مهندثة 
علي المنسوب سانتي 
وتي المنسوب ساني 
الزاوية دي مث زاوية قائمة 
وانا اقول يا مهندسة 
الزاوية 
3-4-==5 
اتعلمتوا الهنسة فين 
واقول ياااااااة 
بتتعلمو فينا وانتي مش عارفة الزاوية القائمة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اية دا ياض


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

احم احم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمووووووووو
بيسو
لو قمت فجاة معروف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

امال بتدرسي اية 
لما كمان مش عارة السؤال اللي بيطرح نفسة 
خمسين مرة في اليوم اوقات العمل 
سواء مخططات هندسية ورسومات 
اوعلي ارض الواقع 
مين الدكتور اللي بيعلمك 
هاتية انا ادربة شوية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اللى لغتك غريبة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اصل اتعلمت الهندسة برة مصر 
وكمان بعلم ىمهندسين 
هقولكسؤال
عرفي الزاوية القائمة علي ارض الواقع 
كيف تعمليها في بناء منزل 
وكمان اساسيات المدينة السكنية الكاملة بما تحتوية من مرافق 
كمان عايز اعمل مدينة سكنية محترمة 
توزعيها ازاي من طرق 0مدارس اسواق 
اماكن ترفيهية 
جاوبي يا غثل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ماما بتنادى ع فكرة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ردي عليها وتعالي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لا دا انا قايمة انام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

احلام سعيدة 
مع السلامة 
يا عثل 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

تنامي مين ياما


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ استني معانة شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اية الناس دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو قمت فجاة يبقى التتار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر انا معاكم
بس لو قمت فجاة عارفين انتوا بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> احلام سعيدة
> 
> ​



و نوال حزينة ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

وسعاد جعانة ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ما ردتيش علي سوالي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اه عارفين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انت بتسال اسئلة مش فى المقرر ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

قوليلي بتقتبسي السطر ازاي 
وتردي علية انا مش عارف وعايز اعرف ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

من كلمة اقتباس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بتجيب المشاركة كلها مش سطر واحد او كلمة واحدة 
انتوا بتعملوها ازاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

دوس هنا يا بيسو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3530832


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بتقتبس كله

و تمسح الي انت مش عايزه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ياجامد ياكيمو يامسيطر


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

و ده اسمه اقتباس متعدد



Crazy Man قال:


> بتقتبس كله
> 
> و تمسح الي انت مش عايزه




و بتدوس عليه من الكلمة الي جنب اقتباس



Crazy Man قال:


> دوس هنا يا بيسو
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3530832



و تدوس اضافة رد


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ مسطر مش مسيطر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هو يوم اسود من اوله
وادنى اتخرمت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كدة فهمت شوية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اتخرمتي ازاي يعني هههههههههه

طب اقتبس حاجة كدة بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اتخرم
> 
> طب اقتبس  بيسو


اية رايك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اة ياوادنى يامخرومة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام يا بيسو 


هههههههههه احسن يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

سامعة بيها حاجات غريبة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اة ياواد
> ههههههههههههههههههه


اية رايك كمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

من ودني ل واد

ده انت عديت يا بيسو


سمعة ايه يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> سامع حاجات غريبة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


سامع ولا سامعة حددي موقفك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

> كيمو حمار



ربنا يسامحك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا بيسو


مين اللي كتب الكلام دة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انت


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كيمو حمار



اهوه مش شايف 

مكتول ابن يسوعنا فوق اهوه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو انت هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة من ساعة الا نص تقريبا 
علشان نمت بدري 

قبل 12
صباح الخير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفل

انا صحيتلك مخصوص ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هنزل الموضوع الجديد 
في المغرب 
بس جديددددددددددد
واثري
متحف فرعوني 
وكمان دير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اشوفه بكره علشان ديلوقتي مش مركز


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
انا بقولك هكتبة المغرب 
وانت تقول هشوفة بكرة 
علشان انا دلوقت مش مركززز
انتا بتتكلم انتا تحت البطانية ولا اية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش معلش

انا مهيس ديلوقتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفك نايم ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

تقريباً


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عارف اصل انا النبي بتاعكم 
انتا هتقولي 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

-___-


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بالظبط كدة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*صبـــــــــــــــــــاحكم سعـــــــادة ^_^*

*كيفكم*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يا صباح الخير والفل والورد 
احنا كويسين 
انتي كيفك 
انشاللة بخير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمااام بخير بس النت عندي مريض شوية ^_^*​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*شو اليوم عندكم عطلة؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لا مش عطلة 
يلا سلام 
انا رايح الشغل 
سلام يا احلي اخوات
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عطلة من ايه اساساً

انا فاصي


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام يا بييسو


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلمات يا بيسو بنشوفك ع خيييير ياااارب..*

*وانت يا كيمو عامل ايه؟؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا بخير

و انتي ايه اخبارك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااارب تكون دااايما بخير وصحة وعافيه..

انـــــــــــا  الحمد لله بخييير .. ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يا رب دائما


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*شو حابب تسألني يا كيمو اذا في أي سؤال انا مستعدة ^_^*


*.*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بس نفسي اعرف جنسيتك ... عراقية !!!


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا لا مش عراقية....*

*راح اقول جنسيتي بس في الأيام الجآيه .. ^_^*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اوك ... عندك اي سؤال


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*آهـــــا*

*اتفضل اجلس على كرسي إعتراف...^_^*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الكرسي مش مريح ,, فأسألي بسرعة ^_^


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههه علشان ما تنسى حالك...*

*شو مستعجل؟؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش اصلي لسة منمتش من امبارح و عايز انام أوي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

آهــــــا ليه ما بتنام بالليل؟؟ النوم بالليل له فوائد .. والسحر ارهاق وتعب ؟؟

على كلٍ روح نام وبعدين ابنحكي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ هنام كمان ساعة تقريباً

ممكن نحكي شوية


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لالالالا ما بدي اتعبك...... ​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا ما بحب اكون ثقيلة على حد​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي مو ثقيلة ... انا الحين ابغي ارغي معك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*أها بشوف حولت ل خليجي ولا ما برف شو؟؟*

*شو ارغي هادي؟؟*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني احكي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر بس ما تطلع من هنا تمااام علشان تجاوب بسرعه وما اخدش من وقتك كتيييير​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

فينك يا كيو؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اسف صدقيني ,, والدتي صحيت الصبح و كانت بتجز اكل لأخواتي و بتصحيهم فقمت اساعدها و بعديها رجعت تعبان و نمت

اسف


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووو
مين هنا 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص مفيش حد 
انام يعني 
تصبحو علي خير
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انت هتنام بجد
طاب وانت من اهله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اة صاحي بدري خالص النهاردة صاحي الساعة3​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الو ,, حد موجود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا موجوده

مين حضرتك وعايز مين ؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا انسان و عايز ... كيلو الا ربع لب ابيض لو سمحتي ^_^


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا مخنوق وزعلان وداخل ازعلكو واخنقواااااااااااا وامشى ههههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه زعلت ,, قصدي نورت


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اسمك اية الاول وكام سنة


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اسمي محمد و عندي 59 سنة


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا بيك يا محمد انت متجوز والة لاء اخوك مجدى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا متجوز 4 ستات و عندي 7 عيال


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انت بتتكلام جد واله بتهزر


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مني و عفاف و خيريا و سناء

و عندي ابراهيم و سعيد و حسني و احمد و اسماعيل و شهد و لارا


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مع أني مفيش ورايا بيت و عيال يعني

قلقان عليهم عمال افكر فيهم

ده انا لسة ابيييييييييض خالص ^_^

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة كلامك  فى موضوعك الى مش عارف تنام فية ههههههههههههههه

انت بيان عليك بتشتغالنى والة انت اسمك محمد اصلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ايراهيم متجوز سامية , اسماعيل واخد بنت عمه رشا , و سعيد معاه نور , و حسني واخد صفاء

و احمد و شهد ولارا لسة متجوزور


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

تحب تاخد مين فيهم ^_^ هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه و من بركينا فسو


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مش هتكلام معاك تانى لو حبب تتكلام وتستهابل علية كتير 

























































































دااا اناااااااااااااااااااااااا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههه بهزر بهزر


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اسم شهرتي كيمو ,, عندي 23 سنة 

من مصر من القاهرة .. ههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

المرة ديه بجد ...


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه عارف ياكيمو انك بتضحك والة يهمك  



انت قريب لسنى مالك يا كيمو زعلان لية ومش عارف تنام لية فضفض شوية انا اخوك  والو مش عوز تتكلام بلاش براحتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ متكلمش ازاي يا مجدي

اقول مجدي ولا استاذ مجدي

عندك كام سنة


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

22 سنة انشاء الاتفضل قول يا ااستاذ مجدى هههههههههههه

















































اخوك هينفع تقول يا استاذ دا انا اخوك قولى يامجدى طبعااااااااااااااااا والة انا مش اخوك يا واد هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ طبعاً اخويا و صحبي و كل حاجة


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مجدع يا كيمو


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو متزعلش وكبر دماغك وانت هتنام على طوال حوال متخاليش حاجة تزعالك


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش عارف انام ,, مش عارف اوقف تفكيري ... مش بفكر في حاجة معينة ,, بفكر في كل حاجة

موضوع غريب صح


----------



## نجمة الثريا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد أنا زعلانه .. كنت امبارح زي الهبلة بكتب ... 

خلاص يا كيمو ...​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير نجمة 
اديكي غلطي 
لما كتبتي كنت امبارح زي ---------بكتب 
عدلي ها 
همسكها عليكي 
يبقي عندنا كدة 2 انتي وساررة ههههههههههه
صبح الفل انا بامزح طبعا سلام انا رايح الشغل


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة ,, مواعيد نومي مش كويسة اليوميندول

انا النهاردة نايم الساعة 4 و صاحي 7 اهوه : (


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جيت
صباح الفل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

هل يوجد احد متواجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

اصلي هنام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

متنمش يا كيمو 
انا موجود 
بس كنت باحضر الموضوع الجديد 
اكتبة دلوقت ولا اخلية لبكرة احسن 
اية رايك
جاوبني بسرعة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عن نفسي هنام ديلوقتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يرحم ايام زمان كنت مش بتخليني انام 
انا خلصت الصر ونزلتهم علي الفيس  
وكمان كتبت الموضوع في الكراس 
يعني مشهيستغرق نص ساعة 
خلاص 
هكتبة بكرة المغرب 
تعالي المغرب علشان موضوع صرخة في عالم الاديرة التي يوجد بها اثارات فرعونية كثيرة جدددددددددددددددددددددااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح النور  بيسو

لأن الامتحانات ع الأبواب وانت تعرف المحاسبة مش بسيطة خااااالص​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووو
جبت لينك الموضوع هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241772​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير علي كل الي موجودين


----------



## نجمة الثريا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباح النور  قصدي مساء الخير*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

عملة ايه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

بخير الحمد لله غاطسه في الدراسه .. 
وانت كيفك وكيف أمورك .. وعامل ايه بالدنيا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

مشغول اليوين دول أوي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*آهــا .. ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش متزعليش مني علشان اوقاتي مش متظبتا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

**

*انا مزعلش من حد*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير علي كل الي موجودين


----------



## نجمة الثريا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباحكم سعادة تغمركم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
علي الموجودين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بعتذر علي دخولي القليل اليومين دول​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرف يا كيمو لو مسكتك 
هرزعك افا 
ماشى  \
براحتك على الاخر 
بس وحشتني


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اكتر صدقتي يا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك انت ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله انتي عملة ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عاتيى
وانت


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لأمش عاتي

اخبار الدراست معاكي ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بوم بوم
المهم بتشوف سارة


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ ,, خالص ... بس هي قالتلي في اخر مرة انها عندها ظروف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا معاها
وانت اية ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا ايه !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اى حاجة
ارغى


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

، .. ﻋﺎرﻓﻪ ﯾﺎ ﻣﺮﯾﻢ اﻧﺘﻲ ﺧﺴﺎرﻩ ف ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﯿﻪ اﻟﻨﺎس وﺣﺸﯿﻦ ، اﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﻼك ﺻﻌﺐ ﯾﻌﯿﺶ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻨﻲ أدﻣﯿﻦ واﻟﺴﻤﺎ أﺣﺴﻨﻠﻚ ﺑﻜﺘﯿﺮ ﯾﻌﻨﻲ اﻟﻤﻮت ﯾﺎ ﺣﺒﯿﺒﺘﻲ ف ﺻﺎﻟﺤﻚ ﺟﯿﺘﻲ ﻋﺸﺎن ﺗﺤﻀﺮي إﻛﻠﯿﻞ واﺗﺎرﯾﻪ ﻓﺮﺣﻚ واﻷﻓﺮاح ف اﻟﻤﻠﻜﻮت أﻛﺘﺮ ﻋﺎرﻓﻪ ﯾﺎ ﻣﺮﻣﺮ اﻧﺘﻲ ﺑﻘﯿﺘﻲ ﺷﻬﯿﺪﻩ ﻛﺒﯿﺮﻩ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎرﺟﺮﺟﺲ ﺑﻘﻲ واﻟﻌﺪرا وﻣﻼﯾﻜﻪ ﺣﻮاﻟﯿﻜﻲ ﻛﺘﯿﺮﻩ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﯾﺴﻮع ﺷﺎﯾﻠﻚ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺠﺮﻩ و ﻫﺘﻨﺴﻲ ف ﺣﻀﻨﻪ اﻟﺘﻌﻮﯾﺮﻩ وﻫﯿﻔﻀﻞ ﯾﻠﻌﺐ وﯾﺎﻛﻲ وﯾﺴﯿﺒﻠﻚ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺪك ﺑﻮﺳﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﻌﺎزﯾﻢ ! رﺑﻨﺎ ﺣﺐ ﺗﻜﻮﻧﻲ ﻋﺮوﺳﻪ


انتي الي كتبة الكلام ده !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تفرق يعنى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تفرق كتييييييير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

فى اية انشا الله ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي ولا مش انتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مش انتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااة 
اخيرا لقيت الحبايب موجودين 
ازيكم
عاملين اية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيسو عامل ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا و لارا قررنا نسيب المنتدي

مش كدة يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيسو بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

سيبوه 
انا لازق فية 
لحد ما ابقي مدير 
واشحوركم 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني نمشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اتكلم عن نفسك ياد 
انا الكبير هنا 
واللي مش عاجبة يشرب من الترعة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

يبقى هنمشى ياببيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيك يا لارا 
ازيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هشرب ,, تشربي معاية يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تمشي تروحي فين يا بت 
ادبحك 
فاهمة 
ها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اشرب عرق سوس ياكيمو
مالك اية اللى مزعلك بيسو افرح افرح
دا احنا هنمشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

و هنسيبلك الدردشة ليك لوحدك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هتمشوا تروحوا فين من غير ما تاخدوا اذن اخوكم الكبير وكمان رأئي
ولا 
بعتوني 
عايز افهم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لا عمرنا مانبعيك
بس هنتحتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شوية و جاي يا جماعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اة 
ان كان انتحار يبقي انا معنديش مانع 
امتي انشاء الله ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الساعة 9
رايح فين كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

النهاردة الساعة 9
الانتحار 
فين بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

كيمو في الجنة 
سبقك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هتروحي الجنة امتي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بكرة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

المشوار دة ما ينفعش يتاجل 
علشان اللحق 
اعزي قبل انتي ماتزعلي 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

كويس انك فهمتي وبتضحكي كمان 
الحمد للة 
الهم اللي شايلة من قبالك راح 
الحمد للة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بس بس هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

وبحدين معاكي 
ارزعك علي قفاكي لو ما بطلتيش ضحك 
بتضحكي على اية يا موكوسة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة طلب ضحك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اسكتي 
مش زبطت الاب امبارح 
وخليتة عربي كمان 
مكنش فاهمة 
وكنت هنساة من دماغي بس ربنا مش عايزني اسيبكم ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بكرة هتبقي هنا 
علشان انزل الموضوع الجديد
ولا انزلة امتي 
زي ما انتي تقولي 
لففت المنتدي الصعيد 
وكمان الاردن ولففة مصر كلها ان شاء اللة 
بس ادعيلي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

النت مهنج


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هناااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

وبحدين 
المهم صحتك مهنجة هي كمان 
هههههههههههههههههاي دنيا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

النت طينة بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

سلامتة الف سلامة 
امال زي عندي 
جبال ومنخفضات ووديان والنت شابك علي شعراية 
وكمان فلاشة مش خط 
وكمان هواء 
وكمان قاعد وحدي 
وكمان وكمان وكمان وكمان ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

وبحدين لازم تشاوبي مش تضحكي 
هههههههههههههه
النت عندي ضعيف جدا 
وكمان انا ضعيف علي استعمال الكمبيوتر 
يعني احنا الاتنين نيلة خالص 
انزل الموضوع امتي 
ردي يا بت 
ردي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

يوم الاحد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى بس الساعة سبعونص او ثمانية بليل 
بعد الكنيسة ماشي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لا انا باجى الصبح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

يبقي انزلة بكرة باليل ولا اية رايك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووووكش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بس ما قوليليش رايك في 
مواضيعي ماشي حالها ولا اغير اشوف حاجات جديدة  
ولا اكتب علي الهندسة المعمارية ولا اكتب ترانيم وشعر وزجل ولا اكتب عن الاماكن التاريخية ولا اسكت واريح دماغي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لا مواضيعك جامدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي اللي دماغك جامدة في التشجيع 
ودايما محسساني اني الوت فروت 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

حد موجووووووووووووود


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

Any body here


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هوناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مرحبااااااا *

**

*كيفكن...*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله , انتي كيفيك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*بخير الحمد لله *

*ما دامكم بخير انا اكيييد بخير *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

حد متواجد​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

انااااااااااااااا
صوتي اتنبح 
انتى لسة ما انتحرتش
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده ماااااااااات كدة ليييييييييه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش حد هنا 
اية يا جماعة 
انتوا فين 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

يسلام علي اسمك يا بيسو و هو منور اخضر كدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الوو بيسوو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

كيفك يا عموووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله يا اخضر و انت عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا بتروح فين 
بعد كدة هضربك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

زهقان​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

من اية 
قلي


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مش لاقي حاجة اعملها

سواني هنزل توقيع لنفسي جديد 

انا الي عمله

و قولي ايه رأيك ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

التوقيع بتاعي انا مش عاملة انا خليت وعد يعملة امبارح​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مين الي عملهولك

ايه رأيك في توقيعي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

وعد بتاع الكمبيوتر صاحبي من ززمان​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كنت من شوية عندة 
وقلتلة يعمل كمان توقيع تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في التوقيع بتاعي الجديد

انا الي عمله من الموبيل بتاعي

ايه رأيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رد علي التقييم

مش فرقة كتير يا بيسو

مش مهتم انا بالموضوع ده

بس انت عرفت ازاي ان *****


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه رأيك يا بيسو في الصورة الرمزية و التوقيع الجداد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

حلوين خالص​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رد علي الخاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتني اللمة بتعتي انا و انت و سارة و لارا و بيتر

موحشتكش انت كمان !!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زعلان بجد 
والبت سارة كانت فاتحة ومكلمتنيش ولارا دخلت ىعملت مشاركتين وقفلت 
انا زعلان منهم النهاردة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ سا بيسو اعذرهم , هما عندهم ظروف اليومين دول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الاثنين عندهم ظروف
دة كلام


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف حسب معلوماتي 

ايوة الأتنين


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

و اسمها ايه ديه كمان اتبخرت

مضونة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مضوناشكلها بطلت تعبرنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

شكلي قربت انام
تصبح علي خير
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو
صباح الخير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفُل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتونى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أكتوبر 2013)

و انتي اكتر

فينك مبتدخليش ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح النور 
ازيك يا كيمو 
انا رنيت عليك امبارح 
انت لم ترد 
لية 
اناقلت الواد نايم 
بلاش تصحية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا لما بنام بعمل الموبيل سايلنت
معلش ,, نمت بدري شوية امبارح
مواعيد نومي مش كويسة اليومين دول
عامل ايه يا بيسو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمد للة انا كويس ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

عارف يا كيمو 
انا امبارح روحت البيت علي السادسة مساءا 
وغيرت هدومي ورحت الكنيسة 
وبعدها رنيت عليك علطول 
الرب يباركك ويوفقك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام انا ماشي دلوقت 
بااااااااي


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

باااااااي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*رايح فين ياكيمو .... *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ انا بقول باي لبيسو

مش همشي ديلوقتي

قاعد علي قلبكم شوية

هههههههههههه​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا قاعد على قلوبنا ... ههههه*

*وهوا القلب أديش ... ضغنن اوي *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه انا زهقان


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليه ؟؟!!*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش انا كنت بفطر

زهقان مش لاقي حاجة اعملها


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

امم صح وعافية ...

أقلك حاجة هههه .. روح رتب البيت افضل شي هههه

هيك بتسلي وقتك ههه

اصلي نفسي اشوف الشباب برتبو البيت !!​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مين .. مين ده الي يرتب البيت

و انا مجنون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اهلين بيكوا


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

دايماً جاية في وقت غلط

انا نازل


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> امم صح وعافية ...
> 
> أقلك حاجة هههه .. روح رتب البيت افضل شي هههه
> 
> ...



الشباب طيب و ملهوش فى ترتيب البيت لكن هوايته هدم ترتيب البيت :t32:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

لا مش هتنزل ياكيمو اصبر حبة


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

هستأخر


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

fisherman قال:


> الشباب طيب و ملهوش فى ترتيب البيت لكن هوايته هدم ترتيب البيت :t32:




مظبوت


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> مظبوت




:smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

عرفنا ع نفسك يافيشر مان


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

M/40y/Egy


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

male / 40 years old / Egyptian


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اهااااااااا
فهمت


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اهااااااااا
> فهمت





:yahoo:

الحمدلله بس ايه!!!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

هو اية اللى اية ؟
هو انت مصرى ولا عايش بره
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

لا مصرى عايش فى مصر بس اقصد التعارف من جهتين مش جهة واحدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اها
انا لارا
19 سنة


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اها
> انا لارا
> 19 سنة




:ab2:

اولا سعيد بمعرفتك



ثانيا عايشة فى مصر؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووو ,, حد موجود


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

موجود يا باشا :big31:


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اهلاااااااااا يا باشا

حضرتك جديد هنا في المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووووو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

بيسووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا 
عاملة اية 
ومش بتسالي لية ومش بترديس لية 
ومش 
ومش 
ومش 
ومش 
-----
---------
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بعمل كدة
اخص عليك
لما بلاقيك بعتلى ببعتلك ولا لالا؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

بتبعتي اية 
كلمة واحدة 
اة 
او 
لا 
ومش بتبقي موجودة في الاوقات اللي بفتح فيها 
انا بمشى الفجر واجي المغرب 
فاهمة 
انا لسة داخل البيت 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا شويةب وقايمة كمان عندى سبوع بنت خالى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

براحتك خالص 
انا اتعودت علي الوحدة 
ونص 
انتي اساسا نسيتينا 
انتي بتفكري ان ليكي اخ اسمة بيسو من اصلة 
قولي الحقيقة 
علشان انا دماغي 
فيها كلاب سعرانة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

والله غصب عنى
لية بتتكلم كدة
انا بحبكم يعلم ربنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا حاسس انك نسيتني 
او عملتي دليت لبيسو 
دة اللي حسيتة 
ومش عارف 
انا حتي مش قادر اصدق 
انتي نسيتي ولا  لاة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

و انا كمان بحبكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

كفاية دراما

عاملين ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كويس الحمد للة 
وانتا عامل اية 
ما انتا كمان نسيتنا 
مش عارف لية 
وسارة نسيتنا 
وكمان امبارح كانت فاتحة 
وسلمت عليها ومردتش عليا 
اية الحكاية 
انا زعلان من سارة قوي 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش اعزروها ,, انشاله تيجي

و تشارك معانة زي الأول كدة

بس هي عندها ظروف اليومين

دول,, ربنا معاها و يساعدها​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يساعدها ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم ,, ايه حكاية الموضوع الي قولتهولي في التقييم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بحبكم اوى ياكيمو انت وبيسو وسارة
اوعوا تسبونى ياعيال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

احنا منقدرش نستغني عنك اني الزهرة الجميلة اللي بينا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

وانتوا حبايبى واخواتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

يلا مع السلامة 
ما تتاخريش علينا 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (1 نوفمبر 2013)

وحشتونى اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااااه يا سارة

اخيراً دخلتي ,, ده انتي وحشتينا

أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي أوي

كان فينك الكام يوم الي فاتوه دول


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا كيمو كان عندى ظروف وحاجات كتير
بس الحمد لله كل حاجه بقت كويسة نشكر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدلله ,, ده انتي وحشتينا أوي أوي يا سارة

قصدي يا صرصور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

. ده انتوا اللى وحشتونى اوى اوى اوى ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صرصوووووووور صرصوووووووووووور


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ايون انا هنا اهه


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ انا الأسم وحشني فقولت اقوله

هتصلحي لارا و بيسو ازاي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفه
هستناهم لما يدخلوا وأصالحهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

اصلهم زعلانين منك أوي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

انا حاسه بكده
بس مش عارفه اعمؤل ايه عشان اصالحهم
مع إنى بجد غصب عنى بغيب عنكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

هما قلبهم كبير و ابيض


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

اكيد انا وواثقة من كده


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بس انتي وحشتينا أوي ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووو
انتا فين يا كيمو 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هنا يا بيسو في مصر انت فين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هنا 
بس مش في مصر ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

تبقي هناك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة يا كيمو عند وعد 
اللي انتا سالتة تعرف ابن يسوعنا 

وهو مردش عليك 
ههههههههه
دة حبيبي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الحب 

كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

وانتي طيبة يا غالية 





​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

هابي فالانتاين داي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الفل عليكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيكم يا احبابي عاملين اية 
يا رب تكونوا بخير 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
الناس واقفة قريب مننا
تحت البيت
بيقولوا يابتوع رابعة صحى النوم النهاردة اخر يوووووووووووووم
عاوزة انزل معاهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اشوف فيكي يوم ياللي في بالي
روححي يا شيخة 
وتعالي من خامسة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لو نزلتي مش هتطلعي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الفل يا بيتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

خليها تنزل علشان كانت عايزة تنتحر 
كدة جات الفرصة لحد البيت
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لية بس انا هموت وانزل احدفهمه بالطوب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

حدفيهم من فوف 
ابعتلك 2000 طوبة حمرا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لا انا بحب احدفهم فيس تو فيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

دانتي مجرمة 
وجها لوجة 
من غير سيوف 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

صدقيني لتنزلي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

خلاص انا شوية وهنزل اصلا الخراشى هيجى ياخدنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مين اللي هياخدك 
ومين الخراشي دة 
عايز افهم 
بدل ما اضربك يا لارا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

دا الخراشى ياخراشى
واد مز مزازاة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني احلي مني ولا احسن مني 
طيب عندة عربية ولا موتوسيكل 
ولا بيمشي حافي 
ولا اية بالظبط
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

البت نازلة مع اخويا ,, صح يا لارا ^_^ هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

فاكر ياواد ياكيمو لما قولتلك بنت قالتلى فى واحد سال عنك يالارا
قولتلها مين
قالتلى الخراشى
قولتلها ياخراشى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مش انا يا كيمو طلبت رقبتها منك 
وانتا وافقت 
لية خارجة مع الواد المزز دة 
دة حتي كدة مش عاجبني انا 
اضربها بطوبة من عندك عبقال ما اجي 
اكسرلها ضلعين 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني مش خايفة يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بهزر معاكم مش هنزل مع حد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

خلاص انا خدت الموافقة النهائية من ام عاتشف 
انتظري المفاجئات 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووو
روحتوا فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة انا هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش بحب لعب العيال دة هاتها يا كيمو من شعرها 
علشان افش غلي فيها 
الموكوسة دي 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو ,, اخلع انا ,,, ورايا شوية حاجات هعملها و اجي تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

براحتك انا هشرب الشاي واروح اجيب فراخ واجي ومش هعزمك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني هتيجي 
اعتبر نفسك معزوم
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

هاتلي الفرخة و تعالي علي البيت ,, انت عارف عنوانه

مستنيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

انتا تعالي وانا اجيب لك كنتاكي ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Agree


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اة 
بسرعة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Bsor3a 2eh msh fahem


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لما تكبر وتفهم كلمني 
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Mashy ya beso  2nta 3amel 2eeeh


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مقلوبة 
ههههههههههههههه
بت عم الكبسة في الرضاعة 
وكلمني عربي ياد 
انا بدور علي الحروف مش لاقيها
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Akalmk 3arabi leh ?? Menta bta3rf t2ra franko 2ahoh


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لا 
انا ربنا تاب عليا من اللغة دي 
مليش في الترنسليت 
خالص
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي يا عم بيسو ,, اديني بكلمك عربي اهوه

صباح الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

لية عامل زي الشريك المخالف
تنام 
براحتك خالص 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بصيتلي في  النومة

اديني معرفت انام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بختك 
انك صحيت انا 
نايم من امبارح 
بس برد علي الرسائل 
واقول الله يسامحك ياللي في بالي
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم...*

*في حد هوووون ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

انا خمس دقايق 
وراجع
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

خد راحتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جيت 
انتوا فين 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

Any Body here​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

الواد لسانة اتعوج
يارب ارحمنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

عامل ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ىنى كويس ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
عاملين اية 
انا عارف فية ناس هتيجي 
مش متوقعة 
غايبين ليهم فترة 
بيفتحوا المنتدي 
وبطلوا يعملوا مشاركات
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

صباااااااااااح الخير


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح النور ^_^ 

هلا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير .. حد موجود :}


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايوة انا هنا

عامل ايه يا بيسو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عامل محشي 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

طب اغرفلي ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير يالا 
انتا دايما جوعان 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه هتنام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة 
انا عندي شغل الصبح
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

good night


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

دويتو رائع ربنا معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني أيه !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لارا ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوز اية ياللى مزعلنى ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عايز اعرف انا مزعلك في ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تعال ع الخاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اديني روحت ,.,


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لما نشوف اخرتها معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اخرتها معايا انا !!! ربنا يشفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يشفيك انت الاول


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ويخليك ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ركزي علي الخاص و سيبك من الهبل الي احنا بنعمله ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ركز انت كمان ع الخاص يااخرة صبرى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفي حاجة نقدر نتكلم فيها اسهل من الخاص علشان عذاب

شات اي حاجة انتي عارفاها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مافيش دلوقتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

فكري ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

كل الشات بيبقى ليه قوانين
واكيد اول مانتكلم هنتطرد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يعنى الموضوع بعنوان دردشة و مش عارفين ندردش ززز بصراحة ده كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تصدقو فعلاً ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اسكت ساكت ياكيمو ^_^
بقوالك ياكيمو بابا قالى بصى ع الكوراع لو المياة قلت ابقى زوديها
انا مش فاهمة انا كل ثانية بروح ازودها مياة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه هبلة

انتو طبخين كوارع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اة بابا بياكلها
بس محدش بيحبها غيره
انا اعمل اية طيب خايفة الاكلة تبوظ ويولع فيا انا
بروح ادردق ازازة مياة كل شوية
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

بتدلقي ازازة مية كل شوية !!!! ربنا مع باباكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا قايم ديلوقتي

هاجي كمان شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لالا خليك عشان خاطرى عشان خاطرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عايز اجمد ترحيب انا لسئة جاي 
من الفجر صاحي 
مين من الفنانين هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا موهبة العصر 
وامغرب كمان
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

موهبة اية بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اخبارك اية يا لارا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كويسية
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

محبط وقلقان وتعبان وبطلت اكل خالص 
انا خسيت خالص
ومش بنام وديما تفكير 
وليا فلوس كتير 
عند واحد وعارف انة مش هيدهمني كلهم 
ومشبكلم حد في التليفون 
وبطلت اعمل مشاركات في المنتدي 
تقدري تقولي مريض نفسي
انا مهموم يا لارا 
جدا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لية كل دا ياواد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارف مالي 
من اول الشهر 
وانا تعبان ومش بنام غير ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات 
ومش مركز خالص 
خالص
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لية فى حب جديد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
اة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مين مين مين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

السفر 
يا ----------

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اللة ينعم عليكي 

عايز اركب الطيارة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مش فاهمة ياحزمبول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مليت من الوحدة 
وتعبت خالص من قلة النوم 
قلة التركيز 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

وام عاطف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

هتعلقك من شعرك قريب انشاء الله 
انا حاسس بكدة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لية بقى اكيد غيرانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
مين اللي غيرانة 
ههههههههه
يا عبيطة 
لا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ام عاطف غيرانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههه
الله يرحمها بقي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اية دا نامت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اة 
من زماااااااااان 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ماما دخلت عليا الصبح لقتنى واقفة ع السرير ولابسة كدة
صدقنى
وقامت قالتلى انزلى ياهبلة
وكنت ماسكة المعلقة وبرقص بيهاا






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
عليا النعمة 
انتي بضحكيني 
بس انا لو مكان امك 
كنت هعمل
-----------
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ماهى قالتلى انزلى ياهبلة
وقالتلى انا مخلفة عبيطة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

وانتي اية رائيك في كلام مامتك 
صح 
بنسبة كام 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

100 فى 100


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش صح 
اجابة خاطئة 
توجد وسيلة مساعدة واحدة 
الاتصال بصديق
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اتصل ببيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نسبة 25 بس 
مش اكتر 
انا متاكتد 
وجواب نهائي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

خلاص ياجورج قرداحى
انا متاكدة من جواب بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يدوب 7% بس 
انا واثق وكلي يقين 
عارفة 
انا باعمل اللي انتي بتعملية 
بس بالموتوسيكل 
بامانة 
اسكتي احنا زي بعض بجد 
هههههههه

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عارفة كانى فية معدية علي الترعة يدوب نص متر 
مشيت عليها بالموتوسيكل وكنت سريع 
اللي شافوني قعدوا يصرخوا وقالوا الواد مات 
هههههههههههه
مفتري مش بخاف 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

هههه يامفترى انت يامفترى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اصلة انا مؤمن ان العمر 
واحد لازم نعيشة كويس 
وامل اللي انا مقتنع بية 
ومش بخلي اي حد يفرض رائية علي مهما كان التنمن
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

برافووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

عارفة زمان من ثلاث سنين بس 

كنت باصحي الفجر واطلع اصحي المرحوم والدي وعمي 
واقولهم القيامة قامت وانتم لسة نايمن 
كانو بيشتموني 
ويلاقوني محضرلهم الشاي بيقعدوا يشربوا معاي لحد الصبح 
مكنتش بانوم حد 
لما كانوا اعمامي يجوا من القاهرة 
كنت باعمل فيهم نفس المقالب 
ههههههه
وكانوا بيحبوني 
عارفة اليوم اللي معملش فية حركات 
كانوا بيزعلوا ويقولولي مالك 
فيك اية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انت اصلا عسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انتي لسة عارفة ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا راجع قريب يا كيمو 
انا مسافر


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

امتي ؟!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

قريب خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

استناني في المطار


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

امتي يعني يا بيسو :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لسة محددتش الميعاد 
بس قريب جدا 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ابقي اولي امتي بظبت يا ببيسو لما تعرف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعا هقولك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

وكمان هقول للحبايب كلهم علشان انا معنديش نت في البلد
ولما ادخل نت يمكن اتاخر شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*بس ابقي تعال بـ :s: ماشي؟!؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لا 
لما اروح البلد 
هسافر القاهرة في الاجازة 
وهتصل بيك نتقابل في مكان محايد 
وليكن العزبة \
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههه ماشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انتا مش بترد بسرعة لية


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

كنت بعمل المضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242753


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

وانت من اهل الخير 
تلاقي خير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

Any Body Here ?????????????


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
حلو التوقيع دة يا مان 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسي يا بيسو ,, ديني اهوه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

عارف يدوب وصلت البيت 
والمطرة غرقت الشارع وشغالة 
بترش 
النهاية خلاص 
هنقول علي الخبز 
عيش


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

يباختك يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

علي اية 
قولي 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

علي المطرة ... ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مش قادر اخرج برة 
وتقول يا بختك 
ههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههه يبختك يبختك يبختك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

بس ياد انتا اهبل بقولك سيول يعني مفيش اكل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

في داهية الأكل

المهم ان في مطرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

دي مطرة وممكن تلج انتا محظوظ يا كيمو 
معندكمش برد 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

خلاص هات البرد الي عندك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2013)

تعالة ومش هتقدر تقف في الشارع هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش علشان قمت فجأة​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

مساكم/ صباكم سعاده 

كيفكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيكوااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fisherman (12 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ازيكوااااااااااااااااااااا




:big31:

فينك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

موجودة
عامل اية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووووو
مين بيخبط علي الباب 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اناااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

انا زعلانة من سارة اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عارف سارة اكتر واحد 
وعارف هي مجتش لية 
انا البت اللي فهمتها بطيبتها ازايدة عن اللزوم 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بس هى مش بترد عليا لية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الغايب حجتة معاة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

صح عندك حق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم انتي اخبارك اية 
والكلية اخبارها اية 
علي فكرة انا هسافر خلال اسبوع 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

انتي فين يا بت 
انتي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

موجودة
انا لازم اقوم عشان ورايا مشوار مع بابا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وبعدين هتيجي امتي علشان انا مسافرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
منتظرك 
ما تتتاخريش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

حاضر لو عرفت اجى بليل هاجى
يلا باى احسن بيزعق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

تعالي بجد 
انا منتظرك 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الفل​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا ,, انت عامل ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كويس صرفت الفلوسات النهاردة جيت بدري وقعت اشتري 
هههههههههه

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش سا بيسو سامحني علشان سيبت الموبيل مرة واحدة

جاي مصر امتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

صباااااااااح الفل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

صسباح العسل 
عامل اية يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا الحمددلله

انت اخبارك ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كويس
الحمد للة 
علي فكرة انا يمكن 
امشي الثلاثاء 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

يا ريت تمشي الثلاثاء

انت مش اخدت الحاجات الي كانت ليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

لا 
لسة 
هو ربنا يسهل 
وناخد الحاجات كلها 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في الصورة الرمزية بتاعتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

كدة غلط 
دي تعبر عن صورتك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

عادي .. مش مشكلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

في مشرف اسمه oise no تقريباً

حاطت صورة كلب لونه أبيض ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

انتا حر ​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هو فلافي ده الكلت بتاعك ياكيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اة 
وكمان صورتة في البطاقة الترفيهية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة يا تماف .. that's my dog ,, حلوة !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

محسسني ان الواد 
ميعرفش ينام غير 
في حضن الاسد


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اسد ايه .. ديه قطة


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
بس صدقني حلوه يارمسيس
شعرها طويل


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239002


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بصي يا ما ريا 
الواد كيمو عندة ربع ضارب 
متبقيش زية 
ههههههه
انا قلت عليكي انك الفيلسوفة بتاعتنا 
وبعدين انا هستناكم امتي في المطار 
علشان هنزل باقي الاديرة 
وعارفك هتيجي 
وكمان حاجات حلوة تاني خليها مفاجئة 
علشان هكون فاضي للمنتدي وبس 
هههههههه
​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
مش انا قولت لك يوم التلات باذن الله هاركب الطياره
يعني ممكن تستنانا التلات بعد الظهر
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي 
بس انا هنزل في مطار منقباد 
بعد الضهر  
مش هينفع التلات 
خليها المغرب 
​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه منقباد ده بقي
ده انجليزي ده يامرسي
منقباد ده بيتاكل ولا بيشرب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

دة المطار اللي جنب بيتنا 
بفركة كعب 
ادخلي عند عمي جوجل وهو يقولك 
بيتي بعيد عنة 30 كيلو بس 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

30 كيلو بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بقوالكم اية ؟
باى باى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بقوالكم باى باى
افهم ياذليخة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه رأيك في صورتي الرمزية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

حلوة خالص ياحبيب اختك


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
تلاتين كيلو بس وفردة كعب 
ربن يكون في عونك


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه هي الصور الرمزيه دي ياكيمو
انا مش قادره احدد


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

تموفا ( دلع تماف ) .. انتي فاضية ديلوقتي !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الصورة الرمزية الي هي الكلبة بتاعتي


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

لالا انا اقصد في صوره تانيه فوق في البروفايل بتاعك 
حاولت اعرف ايه هي ماعرفتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

صورة الكلبة بتاعتي اول مصحيت من النوم علي كنبة جلد لونها اسود و حيطة لونها احمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

تعرفي الباخرة وطريق 
سينا 
بياخدوا يومين 
اما الطيارة بتاخد 
من البيت للبيت 
4ساعات بس 
يعني افطر هنا واتغدي في بيتنا 
كويس خالص 
​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> صورة الكلبة بتاعتي اول مصحيت من النوم علي كنبة جلد لونها اسود و حيطة لونها احمر


 
كده وضحت الصوره
يعني انت بتحبها قوي منزل صورتها في كل مكان
عمرها اد ايه


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تعرفي الباخرة وطريق
> سينا
> بياخدوا يومين
> اما الطيارة بتاخد
> ...



يومين كتير ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي طياره احسن 
عشان تلحق تتعدي في بيتكم مش احسن ما تتغدي سمك وسط البحر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
انا مش باكل خالص في الطريق 
بشرب شاي بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كده وضحت الصوره
> يعني انت بتحبها قوي منزل صورتها في كل مكان
> عمرها اد ايه



6 شهور


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ينفع اقول صباح الخير ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شعبي رجعت بالسلامة

اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرا

اخبارك ايه .. كنتي مختفية فين الفترة الي فاتت ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ثباح الخير ياحلوين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

صبااااااااااح الفل يا لايا

اخبايك ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كويسة
وانتوا ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

طيب مهو في حل تاني برضو..!!

انا عندي نمشيها تقييمات..هع.
؛،؛*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهنا حلو بردك هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

Any body here !!!!!!!!!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا انا انااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حد هنا  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حلوة الصورة الرمزية بتاعتى ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عسل زيك

يا رب تسبتي عليها بقي


طب ايه رأيك في صورتي الرمزية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حلوة اوى وعجبانى باامانة
بس كلبى احلى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا لاعب في الصورة ديه ... Effects 

طب كلبك الكبير ده نوع بلاك جاك .., صح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة
هو كبير واسمر
وشكله وحش
بس طيب والنحمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

:smile01شبهك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يالهوى دا من يومين
بدير وانا نايمة لقيته فى وشى
انا بقوله مش طريقة دى ياجاك مش طريقة دى يابابا كل شوية القيك ع السرير جنبى
فقعتلى الوحيدة اللى كانت فاضلة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماما دخلت قالتلى والنعمة مجنونة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه

بقلك ايه

فلافي ولا تومي احلي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

فلافى امورة اوى
هى بنت صح ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووو 
انا جيت عايز 
اجمد ترحيب 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصلِ وصل وصل ... الكبير وصل يا جدعااااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو عامل اية 
اخبارك اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدلله نشكر ربنا

انت عامل ايه يا بيسو

معلش هستأذنك 5 دقائق و راجع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كويس 
وكل يوم بتخانق 
هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بتتخانق مع مييييييييييين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مع الناس اللي ليا عندهم 
ماني 
علشان يجيبوها 
كدة يا معلم اتاخر السفر عندي شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو

حاول تستعجلهم شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو .. هقولك تصبح علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه
روح نام 
اخص كنت بتقعدني للصبح 
هههههههههه
براحتك خالص 
لما اسافر هقلقك خالص 
مش هخليك تنام خالص


----------



## انت شبعي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الفل عليكم
ازيك يا بيسو عامل ايه ؟
يارب تكون تمام التمام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا ميرا انا كويس وزي الفل 
ربنا يخليكي 
ومرسي علي سؤالك يا غالية


----------



## انت شبعي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب دايما كويس و زي الفل يا غالي
يومك سعيد و جميل مع بابا يسوع
بس اليوم قرب يخلص 
خلاص كل ايامك سعيدة و جميلة مع بابا يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا بجد ليكي ولدعوتك ليا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا صحيييييييييييت

اخبارك ايه يا ميرا

و انت يا بيسو ,, مبقتش بتتصل اليومين دول ليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ابعتلي جيجات وانا اقولك كمان هات انا هشوةفك قريب 
هههههههه

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يا واد يا شاعر هههههههههههه

نورتي البيت يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اسمها نورتى الغيط


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ اسمها نورتي البيض


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عارفين يا ولاد انا لما اسافر هبعتلكم صور الغيط بتاعي 
واللي انا زارعة والبيت بتاعي 
وموتور اللي بيسقي الارض لاخليكم تيجوا تقضوا الاجازة عندي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لا الغيط ياجاهل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ابقى ابعتوا يابيسو ابعت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هتيجوا تزوروني وتقولوا لي حمداللة علي السلامة وانا اعملكم عزومة 
تليق بيكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة يا أبو بيسو .. 10 خرفان كدة علي 17 جاموسة

ظبتنا يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عاوزة بيتزا اوك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اية اليع دا ياكيمو ههههههههههههههه
انا عاوزة بيتزا وكانز


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لا 
انا اطبخلم جدي بايدي وكمان اجيب بيتزا للبت العسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بت انا هجبلك اللي انتي عايزاة 
افهمي وعربية كنزات كمان 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب اخته


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم ليا يا احلي اخوات بجد انا لما القيكم كاني قاعد معاكم بالظبط مش طايق فراقكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة ياعم


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يا شاعر يا شاعر هههههه

النت عندي بطييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني هتيجوا عندي البلد 
ولا فية مانع انتوا الاثنين 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هاجى اخد الاكل
واهرب
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم تنوري البلد وان كان علي الاكل انا ابعتو لحد البيت 
انتي تامري 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

و انا يا بيسو 

اولع يعني ,, اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اة انا الاخت الصغيرة البنت
ياكيمو
بس مش معناه تولع
انا اولع فيك
اوك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انت تشرفنا يا كيمو 
حد يستاذن لما يجي بيت اخوة 
البيت بيتك يا غىالي 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ولعي فية يا لارا 
عادي 
انتي اخوكي وحلرة فية 
تفردية تتنية 
تكوية انتي حرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كدت يا بيسو

تقول مشاركة حلوة بعديها تبهدل الدنيا

ماشي يا عم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

تيريريريريريريرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صوتى حلو مش كدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
بص انا بحبك يا كيمو 
وانا راءيح القاهرة قريب يو ما انا انوي اسافر هقولك 
وكمان يمكن اوديك مشوار قبل ما اروح القاهرة يا غاىلي 

اما الموضوع التاني انساة من دملااغك خليك واثق في ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك يا بيسو  ربنا معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا سامع كروان بيغرد 
وكمان موسيقي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بختك يا عم علي المكان الي انت فيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

دة صوت لارا 
صوت كروان 
وصحكتها هي الموسيقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اة انا اللى بغنى
اة انا الكروان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كيمو هي سارة بطلت تيجي لية 
احنا زعلناها مننا ولا اية ظروفها 
لو تعرف حاجة قولي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اة سارة وحشتنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اة انا اللى بغنى
> اة انا الكروان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كلامك صدق 
اية بالله انة حق 
وانا اشهد يا الاخت


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

سارة ديه .. غاااااااااااااامضة

بقت بتدخل و مش بتسلم

انا متضايق منها أوي

و مش فاهم ايه الحكاية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بطلت اسال عشان كل ماسال عنها مش ترد
بس اخر مرة ردت ع كيمو لما بعتلها صورة مكتوب عليها انا سارة
انا متضايقة منها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

وانا باشوفها في المتواجدين ومش بتسال عن حد


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

و انا كمان 

كبري خطك ده يا لارا علشان اتحولت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حاااااااااااااااااضر  ياحلو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههه
احولية يا لارا اوعي تصغري خطك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بس انتي رايقة النهاردة يا لارا اية الحكاية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة كدا يا ودييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اصلى نزلت اصيع شوية مع العيال
وهيسنا فى الشارع
كنا الصبح خالص وماكنش حد فى الشارع
ومشينا غنينا فى الشارع كمان
وضحكنا كمان
كان عندى احساس ان الناس هتخرج من البلكونات تكبنا بالمياة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ضاربة زيي 
لما كنت باصحيهم الفجر 
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بس بقوالك الشارع كان فاضى واحنا بنات ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انتي بنات 
تصدقي انا اول مرة اعرف 
جات ازاي دي 
امال المزز تبقي اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هبلة .. و مجنووووووووووووووونة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ياكيمو كنا ماشين فى الشارع نقول
يعنى اية بيرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يشفي كل مريض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بس الصراحة اتعاكسنا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

دا احنا من كتر التهيس ياكيمو 
بت ماشية جنبنا بتقول لصاحبتها احنا جيبنا المسالة
راحت هايدى صاحبتى قالتلها جبنة نستو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
البت بصتلنا ومشيت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

علمونا الرقة بدال ما احنا شغالين في الرخام والحجر 
سمعيني كدة
ىالكروان 
اللي بيغرد يمكن الواحد يسيب ىالكمبيوتر ويمشي


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اكيد .. متوقعة ايه يعني


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

استأذنكوا حبة و جاي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم انتو اخباركم اية 
حد هيرد ولا لاة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

طب خلاص حلاص

بس مش هبقي برد بسرعة أزي زي الأول


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حد هيعمل ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مليش فيه انا شوية وبابا هيقومنى
اترزع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ما انا قلت يا لارا ابعتلك لاب انتي رفضتي 
خلي بابا يقومك وانا اتغاظ 
الشلة كدة  
بتنقص لية 
عايز اعرف 
الموضوع مش نشيط زي الاول لية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مافيش غيرنا يابيسو اللى بالع ردايو ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا يبت انتي زعلان لما تكوني موجودة بتكمل الشلة 
ولما فصلتي سارة بطلرت تيجي 
وكيمو كمان 
وانا اسبوع وهختفي 
يعني الموضوع مش هيبقي فعال زي الاول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب والعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بما ان واذن وهو المطلوب اثباتة 
احنا نقدم استقالتنا 
انا هستقيل الاسبوع الجاي 
علشان كدة انا مدام في المنتدي بضمير 
لحد ما اقدم علي اجازة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

تدوم الضحكة 
ههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

وبعدين نور اخبارها اية 
بطلتي تحكيلنا عنها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااتيى
مافيش حاجة جديدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني بتكلما بعض ولا اية الحكاية زعلانين 
بتضربوا بعض 
بتشدو شعر بض 
ولا بتديها كف خماسي 
عايز اعرف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه لا لسة مش وصلنا للمرحلة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اية المرحلة اللي وصلتو ليها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ضرب الجذم مثلا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كويس خالص فية تطور اهوة 
كمان فية حاجات اقوي 
يا تري وصلتولها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هموت وانام بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اخص عليكي فاكر ة كنتوا بتخلوني اسهر 
وانا باصحي الفجر 
روحي 
انتي 













وكيموا مع السلامة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لا صدقنى مش تزعل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش زعلان 
انتي براحتك 
خالص 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عشان خاطرى بلاش زعل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
انا مش زعلان بجدة

انا ازعل لو مجيتيش علطول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
روحوا نامو 
ههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اسف النور قطع  معلش


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الموض​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووووو حد موجود


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووووو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

متجيبلي شوية نكت هنا يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ادخل علي جبة التهييس​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مانا دخلت عليها و قرأت لغاية صفحة 9756 بظبت

كل مرة اعد ادور علي ايه الي انا قرأته و ايه الي مقرأتهوش

هات حبة هنا ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انتوا وحشتونى اوووووووووووى


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

و انتي اكتر صدقيني 

معلش علي انقطاعي المفاجئ علي الانترنت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تيجي معاي الكنيسة 
دلوقت 
هلا 
الحين 
هسة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

انت جيت مصر !!!!!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب اعرف اكلمكم بكرة
انتوا وحشنى اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

صباااااااااح الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

نورتي الغييييييييييييط

عاملة ايه يابت


انا في المترو ديلوقتي

لو قتعت فجأة .. معروف ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

دى جملتى انا لو سمحت
بتعمل اية فى المترو ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو
مين هنا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مش انا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا احلي لارا في الدنيا عاملة اية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

كونسة
وانت ؟!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

باناذع في هزيع رابع 
المهم جبت شوية فلوس النهاردة 
كدة قاعد التلت الباقي ههههه
علي خير انشاللله يججوا واروح 
وابطل اصحي الفجر ههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

عليا النعمة حصل 
لسة قاعد 2 
منهم واحد مش هيدني حسابي 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جعانةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تعرفي انا من شوية في الشغل اكلت فراخ بلدي 
ومطبوخة طبخة مصرية كمان 
والراجل عطاني حسابي كامل مع انة باقي عندة ساعتين شغل كمان بعد بكرة اروح اعملهم وانا بكرة قاعد في البيت 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

يام عاطف انتى فين خدى عاطف بقى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

اة
امتي يجي عاطف دا وحشني بجد 

هههههههههه

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه كيمو فين بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن يكون في المترو 
بس نايم 
هههههههه
وبحدين معاكي ابت 
عايز اشوف عاتشف بقي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عاطف دا ابنك انت ؟
انا عاوزة ام عاتطشف
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
وانا كمان 
اة وربنا 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شوية وقايمة ورايا كوافير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني اجيب لودر واهد الكوافير اللي وراكي 
وبحدين جي وراكي ازاي الكوافير 
اعترفي 
ممكن ازعل منك بجد
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههه قصدى رايحة للكوافير عاوزة الحق اروح اعمل شعرى قبل مايقفل بدرى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بس 
----------
--------------
بقولك اية 
------
--------
انتي حرة 
انا في المنتدي 
براحتك خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش الله يخليك قبل مايقفل واروح منكوشة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ابقي تعالي 
مستنيكي 
علشان 
مزعلش منك 
ها 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو حمدللة على سلامتك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبحو علي خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ادي اللي واخدينة منك 

براحتك 
وانتا من اهلة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

Sorry  :wub:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شتيمة كدة على الهواء 
انتا مفصول 
وتجيب ولي امركعلشان تدخل القسم دة 
​


----------



## fisherman (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شتيمة كدة على الهواء
> انتا مفصول
> وتجيب ولي امركعلشان تدخل القسم دة
> ​




ليه القسوة ده خليك حنين شوية و سامح


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مساء الخير علي كل الموجودين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

اهلا اذيك يا كيمو عامل اية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدلله نشكر ربنا

و انت يا بيسو عامل ايه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مش باين لية يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش النت قتع عندي تاني و اشتركت في باقة تبع الشبكة ( الخط )

بس وحش أوي و بطييييييييييييييييييئ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

يلا 
مش مشلة 
المهم نطمن عليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا بيسو .. اعذرني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ولا يهمك براحتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ شكلك متضايق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

من اية 
هتضايق 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مني علشان مبقتش اسأل زي الأول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

لا 
انا عازرك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً يا بيسو

تصبح علي خير ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

وانتا من اهل الخير ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الخير​


----------



## fisherman (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين عيد مارمينا العجايبى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين 


الوووووووووووووووووووووو
مين هنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الف سلامة عليك يا بيسو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا كيمو ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيككككككككككككك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا 
عاملة اية 
واخبارك اية 
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اخبار ايدك اية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبان ىخالص 
بس انتي عرفتي ازاي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

من الموضوع اللى انت عامله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لحقتي تشوفية 
دانتي سريعة جدا 
كنت هموت امبارح 
وحالتي النفسية صعبة خالص
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

وفين ام عاطف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

علمي علمك 
انتي تعرفيها 
هههههه

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه لا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يبقي لازم تعرفيها وتقوليلى 
هه 
انا يمكن امشي بكرة 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لية بقى طيب هترجع امتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لما ادخل نت او اشوف اي شبكة قوية واجيب فلاشة 
اقعد قبالكم لحد 
ما تفشلوا في الدراسة 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كدة ميبقاش وراي حاجة 
انتوا والموتوسيكل بتاعي 
يبقي اخلص منكم واروح اكمل الرحلات بتاعتي 
واغيظك انتي بالذات 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بنزل الحوار التانى بتاع هيكل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اة بس خلية كوميدي شوية 
علشان انا مخنوق عايز اضحك
هه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بنزل الحوار الحقيقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي براحتك 
لما تخلصي قوليلي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3551195#post3551195


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
يييييييية 
الواد غلبان خالص
لية كدة بس يا هيكل 
امال لسانك راح فين 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بزمتك هيكل غلبان ولا لاة 
غلبان مش كدة 
وطيب كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اصله عمل فيا كدة زمان
قولت اردله الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يبقي وقع في يد من لا يرحم 
ويستاهل كمان 
سيحي لية علي الاخر 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

معاكي حق لما اشوفة هقولة 
اخلية يضربك بالنار 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ولا يقدر اصلا
هو ملوش غيرى يحكيله مصيبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
يعني عارفة كل فضايحة 
مممممم
يعني ميقدرش يرفع عينة فيكي 
الله يكون في عونك ياللي في بالي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب ماهو انا كمان حكياله
عاتيى بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

حلل اية اللي بتجري بيهم علي السلالم ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كنا عاملين عزومة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اخص عليكي 
مش تعزوموزني 
انا بايت من غير اكل 
لحد الصبح 
وكمان مكلتش في الغداء 
وكمان البنج عامل معاي شغل 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الف سلامة يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يسلمك 
الحمد للة 
كل اللي بيحصل معاي 
بس عمري ما اسقط 
ولا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي فان سقط اقوم -وبقوة كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو
برافو برافو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
عايز تشجيع اجمد من كدة 
بدال ما ارزعك اقفا 
يضيع تاثير البج​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههه
خلاص كفاية 
متمطيش فيها لحسن تتقطع 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكلها اتقطعت من المط 
انا كان قلبي حاسس
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عندى برد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامتك
وانا اقول الكلام طالع في حاجات بتمط لية 
هههههههه
اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة يابييسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روحتي فين 
مش تستاذني الاول 
ولا كنت بتكلمي واحد اي كلام عاتي يعني 
ةلا اية بالظبط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النت بقىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامتة النت بتاعكم 
الف سلامة 
انا دماغي كبيرة 
بلبس التي شيرت بالعافية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روحي يا شيخة 














انا كنت هزعل منك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا شوية ونازلة عندى مشوار


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اتعودت علي كدة ولا اية 
كلمتين ونص وبعدين تمشي 
براحتك خالص 
مهو انا لو ---من الاول لانتي ولا كيمو تقدروا تقولو 
كدة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واد واد هضربك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اتحداكي تقدري تعمليها 
ممكن السنة الجاية 
للكن السنة دي لا
والف لا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بزمتك تقدري؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ايووووووووووون ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يا مفترية علشان عيان يعني 
والله وبكسر الهاء 
اصرخ والم عليكي المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كمان مش خايفة من اصدقائى هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لا مش خايفة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب لما اشوفك ان ما خليت تجري تستخبي في الدولاب
زي الفار مبقاش انا 
تستخبي زي الفار ها
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يلا باى عشان لازم اقوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ناس متخافش غير من العين الحمرة
مع السلامة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يلا بااااااااااااااى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي مع السلامة 
منتظرك 
تعالي تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة

تصبحو علي خير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

وانتا من اهل الخير ​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مرحباااااااااا 

كيفكم جميييييعا من زمان عنكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلااااااااااااا يا نجمة

اخبارك ايه . انا كمان بقالي كتير مدخلتش المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بحبكم اوى وحشتونى وهموت وارغى معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

هااااااااه .. كانت ايام حلوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

وشكلها مش هترجع تاني
تلك الايام الحلوة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

للأسف كلنا بعدنا عن بعض

و اول الي سابنا هي سارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

علي فكرة سارة بتدخل كتير 
ومش بتشارك 
اللة يسامحها بقي 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عارف 

كدة كدة كلنا بعدنا عن بعض

كانت ايام حلوة يا بيسو .. مش هترجع تاني​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

يلا 
ربنا موجود
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

...  ... ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لية بقى هو انا سيبتكم ومشيت مثلا ؟!
بطلوا فقر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي اللي بتخلينا نتكلم اصلا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة ادعيلنا 
يا حجة وخصوصا انا 
لاني هكون في عرض البحر في نص الليل 
تحبي اصورلك الباخرة ولا اصور المية ولا اصور 
الجرح ولا عايزة اية 
انتي تامري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عاوزة انام عشان تعبانة بس صاحية عشانكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بصي انا ساعة وماشي 
العربية جاية توديني المينا 
بس براحتك انا مش هقدر اقولك لا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لالا انا قاعدة اهو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي عثل 
وثوكرة وسلبات 
مش هتقوليلنا اية اخبار عنك شديتي مع مين امبارح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مع واحدة صاحبتى كدة فى الكلية انا بحبها اوووووووى وصاحبتى من زمان
بس لما اصحابها جم يقعدوا معاها 
فضلت تتكلم معاهم وكأنى انا بقى خيال جنبها يابيسو
وزهقت وقومت من جنبهم
وقولت هتيجى ورايا بس مش عبرتنى
وبعدها جايلى فى المحاضرة تقولى مالك مش وقفتى معانا لية ؟!
ولما زعقت فى وشها قالت انها عاوزة تقوم من جنبى بس الدنيا زحمة
قومت انا قومتلها وقولتلها اتفضلى المكان فاضى وراء
راحت قالتلى انا مش خدامة عندك
قولتلها ماشى وانا كمان مش تحت امرك
وبس​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عارفين انتم هتوحشوني اقوي والمنتدي واللي فية كمان هيوحشني 
بس هحاول ارخم عليكم برضة علشان مش تنسوني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي كومدية بشكل 
انتي زعيمة 
مش كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا بس انا بغير لما حد من اصحابى جامد يقف مع حد غيرى
متعرفش بقى بغير واتفرس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

متعرفيش تكبر ي الجي 
انا كنت زيك 
بس دلوقت مش بيبان عليا 
خالص محدش يعرف اني متغاظ 
ههههه
لفيت انا وعاملت ناس كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اصبر عليا جاء فى دماغى موضوع اكتبه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

تعرفي انا دماغك دي مش مريحاني 
الموضوع هيبقي كارثة علي زمايلك
مش كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه لالالالالالا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مستني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3555132#post3555132


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا شاركت ىفية بس عايزة تقييم حاضر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

قيمتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة طبعا 
ودي حاجة اقدر انساها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا قيمتلك قصدى ياابنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا ماما 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مش انتي قولتي يا ابني 
انا رديت وقولت يا ماما 
بتضحكي لية 
عايز افهم 
عايزة تقولي انك اكبر مني 
لا بعيد عن شنبك 
انا الاكبر طبعا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خالص خالص انت الكبير ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة اتعدلي 
يعني اتكلمي عدل 
انا لصت دراسة 
وبدات في حياتي العملية 
بدليل التعويرة اللي في ايدي 
ولا انتي مش مصدقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مصدقة مصدقة هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة 
لازم تصدقي 
المهم اخبار الدكتور اية 
اللي انتي غظتية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مابقتش بحضره محاضرات اصلا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هو اللي خسران 
يعني هي الهندسة صعبة 
انا اتعلمتها بالخبرة 
وانتي عارفة 
ولا مش عارفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ياعم سيبك بقى
انا اصلا فاتحة الكتاب وبقول انى بذاكر بس شكلى هسقط ومش عارفة انا فاتحة كتاب اية اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سبحان اللة 
احنا علي ايامنا 
مكناش بنفتح الكتاب خالص 
تعرفي الكتاب بيبقي جديد ىخالص 
وخصوصا اللي مش فية صور 
وكنا بننجح بامتياز مش عارف مالكم انتم 
خايفين لية 
المثل بيقول 
من زاكر وسهر الليالي بات للعام التالي 
علشان كدة الحكمة دي مش مفارقة عقلي خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي خايفة 
هو الخوف اللي بيعمل الفشل 
علشان كدة 
لاتخافو ايها القطيع الصغير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سبنى باكل بطاطس وزيتون بقى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

صتين وعافية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

صحتين وعافية 
يعني بالهنا والشفاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااة يابطنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
انا مش عيني وحشة 
مالك هتموتي 
انتي بتاكلي كتير لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مش اكلت كتير والله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يبقي الزيتون مش مخلل بالزيت 
او انتي اكلتي البطاطس اللي مش بورية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بص هى بطاطاس محمرة
وزيتون وبيبسى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اكيد شربتي البيبسي 
قبل ما تخلصي اكل ودة المشكلة 
صح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن
تصدق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

المشكلة بتضكو ا دايما علي بلدياتنا 
وبتقولوا في قهم نكت 
وطلعتوا انتم اكبر نكتة 
د يشرب البيبسي قبل ما ياكل 
سبانة في ملكة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اصل هما كانوا جايبين البيبسى امبارح وانا نايمة
وشربوا نصه
ودلوقتى لقيت اخويا بيشرب منه
قولت الحق قبل مايشربه كله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اية الطفاسة دي 
ان لبدنك عليك حق 
لية كدة بالهنا والشفاء 
ونجيب غيرة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ماكنش هينزل يجيب غيره
هيقولى انزلى انتى
وانا مش هنزل فى الساقعة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه 
انتي مدمنة بيبسي بقا 
بس علي فكرة انتي كسولة 
لو انا هنزل اجيب الحجم العائلي واغيظة 
هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا لازم احسسة 
بانة ميقدرش يغيظني 
باي طريقة بيعملها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا هو عارف انى 
طفلة هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اخص عليكي 
وانا بقولك يا ماما 
وانتي لسة طفلة 
اركني علي جنب يلا 
انا بحسب انى بكلم حد 
هيبقي مهندس 
مش لسة ربنا يدينا طولة العمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اصبر جالى فكرة موضوع
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

وبعدين في مواضيعك اللي مش بتخلص دي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هروح اغير علي ايدي واجي 
متمشيش 
ها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حااااااااااااااضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا جي ت​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هااااااااااااي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كويس غيرت علي ايدي وجيت علطول واشتريت شكولاتة 
علشان اللي يقولي حمداللة علي السلامة جوة بيتي 
اديلة منها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كويس انى جيت ولحقيتك هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كنت هزعل لو مجيتيش 
كيمو فين 
هو النهاردة اجازة من الدراسة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا انا اللى غيبت
كيمو بيستعبط بعيد عنك
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كويس انة بيستعبط
الواد دة هضربة اية رايك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا بلاش دا عثل
انا مهيسة اوى ع فكرة هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مين اللي عثل 
اعترفي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كيموووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هو بيستعبط 
ولا هو عثل 
ولا انتي ليكي اكتر من راي في الموضوع دة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بتضحكي لية 
مش بتجاوبي لية 
خايفة من كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا مش خايفة بس جعانة بقى واسكت ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي لسة واكلة وشاربة بيبسي 
تعالي كلي دراعي احسن 
بس انا عارفك ىخايفة من 
فلافي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه ماما بتعمل مقرمشات بالعجوة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي محسساني ان امك مبتخترع حاجات لسة 
العقل البشري موصلهاش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اووووووووووووووووووف احبطتنى بقى ههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يابت انا لاص مش هدل المطب تاني فاهمة 
ومش هعمل شاي ولا اكل تاني 
ادت اجازة 
هاااااااااااااي ي ي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انت هتسافر امتى ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الباخرة بتمشي بعد 12 بالليل 
يعني الباص جاي علي الساعة 2 
لسة مكلمة دلوقت 
وهتواصل معاكم من الباخرة 
يا ريت تكوني موجودة انتي وكيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا انا بليل اكيد مش هبقى هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي هتكوني الساعة كام يعني


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااه .. فاتتني اللمة ديه 

انا بستعبط يا بيسو .. ماشي لما اشوفك بس

بت يا لارا .. داخلة امتي تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اة بستعبط 
اتصل بيا يوم الاربعاء 
علشان تقولي حمداللة علي السلامة 
انا علي المية


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب ربنا معاك انت كمان و يفرح قلبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

نكمل كلمنا بعدين

تصبحي علي خير .. انت شعبي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2013)

المهم وانت عامل اية دلوقتى ياكيمو كونو ؟! ^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه صدقيني النت عندي
زبااااااااااااااالة بجد .. النت زفت


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

مش ازفت من نتي صدقني هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههه اهوه .. ف ساعات علشان اعرف ارد


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت لسة اون لاين
بأمانة افتكرتك قفلت
هو ابن يسوعنا فين ؟
ما دخلش النهاردة و مش عوايده يغيب
كان متعود بيدخ كل يوم
يارب يكون بخير يارب


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اصله جاي مصر .. مسافر

ربنا يوصله بالسلامة​


----------



## fisherman (5 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام كنت مشغول شوية فى ميزانية الشهر يدوب هابدأ افوق ..... واحشنى اشتغالاتكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اشتغالات لارا وكيمو ام الاجنبى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباااااااااااااااح الخير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد حذف اكتر من 50 مشاركه اتضح ان الدردشه بعدت عن روح المحبه
اسمحولى بالغلق ولو مؤقتاً لحين التأكد من عدم تكرار ما حدث
فبغياب المحبه والتسامح والقدره على الاحتمال لا معنى لأى حوار 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*يُعاد فتح الموضوع مره اخرى 
كفرصه اخيره انه يكون حوار محبه وباسلوب لائق 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً دونا ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رمسيس جه مصر بالسلامة و هو  في بيته ديلوقتي

معندهوش وصلة نت في الصعيد .. مش هيقدر يدخل المنتدي للأسف​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> رمسيس جه مصر بالسلامة و هو في بيته ديلوقتي​
> 
> 
> معندهوش وصلة نت في الصعيد .. مش هيقدر يدخل المنتدي للأسف​


ربنا معاه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> رمسيس جه مصر بالسلامة و هو  في بيته ديلوقتي
> 
> معندهوش وصلة نت في الصعيد .. مش هيقدر يدخل المنتدي للأسف​



هيييييييييييييييييييييييه
بيسو جاء بيسو جاء
:ura1::ura1:
ياه بقى ياكيمو لما نتلم احنا التلاتة انا وانت وبيسو
:smile01
​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازيكم​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

فرحان استاذ ماي روك واستاذتي دونا بفتحك لها من تاني

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ازيكم​*





ازيك يا باشا

اخبارك ايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> فرحان استاذ ماي روك واستاذتي دونا بفتحك لها من تاني
> 
> عشتي في كنف يسوع




فينك يا عم مينا .. بتختفي ليه

ايه اخبارك


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه
> بيسو جاء بيسو جاء
> :ura1::ura1:
> ياه بقى ياكيمو لما نتلم احنا التلاتة انا وانت وبيسو
> ...



كل واحد فينا في محافظة بعيد عن التاني خالص

شكلنا مش هنقدر نتقابل


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ازيك يا باشا
> 
> اخبارك ايه



*نشكر ربنا تمام
وانت حبيبى عامل ايه
يارب تكون فى احسن حال​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو
مين هنا
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة يا بيسو

عرفت تعمل وصلة نت !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> كل واحد فينا في محافظة بعيد عن التاني خالص
> 
> شكلنا مش هنقدر نتقابل



ربنا هيبدبرها يازوفت
قول يارب 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب يابطوطة ياصغيرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*بطوط .. صغير

هرتكب جريمة انا النهاردة

>_<*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا غلطانة انى بدلعك يانقار الخشب
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

لو ده اسمه دلع

متدلعينيش ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب اقوالك اية ينقار الخشب


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

احسن من بطوط صغير ديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

نقار الخشب ؟!


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*صبااااااااح الخير ياحلوين​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح العسسسسسسسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

صباااااااااااااااح الفل يا باااااااااشا
اخبارك ايه


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمام نشكر ربنا
وانتوا عاملين ايه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الحمدلله نشكر الله


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

فينك يا باشا مش ظاهر ليه .. وحشتنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووو
انا جيت 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيسو

اخبارك ايه  يا باشا

وحشتنا جداااااااااااا

معلش علشان مش بكلمك

صدقني ظروف ,, هتصل بيك

انت عملت وصلة نت  !!​


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> فينك يا باشا مش ظاهر ليه .. وحشتنا



*انت اكتر حبيبى
اهو عايش​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *انت اكتر حبيبى
> اهو عايش​*





كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وانت طيب ياغالى 
والمنتدى والاعضاء كلهم فى خير وسعادة​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

و انت ايه اخبارك يا مايكل .. انا زهقان


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشكر ربنا
ماشى الحال
وانت عامل ايه ياجميل
سلامتك من الزهق .. اعمل اى حاجة تسليك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

اديني بدردش معاك اهوه 

شوفلنا حاجة نتكلم فيها بقي 

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

كلمني ع الخاص ياكيموو


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

اوك يا بيتشر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيكم عاملين اية 
معلش النت ضعيف خالص 
مش زي ما اتعلمت علية في بلاد برة 
مش عارف لية ضعيف خالص
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

بيسوووو هنا
ازيييك ياعموو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيتر عامل اية 
معلش النت ضعيف برد متاخر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا بيتر عامل اية ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

نشكررر ربناا 
ازييك انت اخبارك ايه
واحشني الكلام معاكمم جدااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 ديسمبر 2013)

انا رجعت مصر اهوة يا بيتر


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اديني بدردش معاك اهوه
> 
> شوفلنا حاجة نتكلم فيها بقي
> 
> ​




*سورى ياجميل اصلى كنت فاتح من الشغل والوقت مش ملكى​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *سورى ياجميل اصلى كنت فاتح من الشغل والوقت مش ملكى​*



مفيش مشكلة حبيبي

انت مشغول لكن انا صايع

قصدي فاضي ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كويس 
انتا عامل اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام نشكر ربنا بخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا كيمو 
انتا فين يا ابني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

امال فين الكلاب بتاعتك عايز كلب


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

عايز فلافي ولا تومي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اللي سعران فيهم وبيعض كويس ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ولا واحد ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه ) ​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازيكم 
عاملين ايه فى البرد ده​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اكيد تحت البطانية 
بس بخير الحمد للة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انا امبارح نايم و متغطي بتلت بطاطين و بردو كنت ساقعان

انت عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههه انا متعود علي البرد دة 
انتا عارف اصحابي بعتولي التلج اللي قدام السكن بتاعي وقالوا انتا هربت من البرد واهي الصورة بتاعت التلج اللي امبارح نزل


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ده فين الكلام ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ابني في الاردن كانت الصورة امبارح


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اااااااه طب و في مصر

ايه رأيك في الجو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبالي عادي خالص 
مش بردان


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعاً انت واخد مناعن ضد البرد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انا متعود علي الجو دة 
عادي خالص بالنسبة لي


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

المطرة مش عايزة تقف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انا سقاعنة اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

و انا كمان برررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هموت بقىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

باي باي ديلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لية بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هاي هاي ديلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اية رايك فى الصورة الرمزية والتوقيع


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبروك .. بس بيتهيألي ان في حد قالي مقولش لحد علي موضوع كدة اتشهر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اصلى كنت بكلم البت بتول وقالتلى طيب ماتيجى نعمل موضوع تهنئة وفضلت تقنع فيا
ماتزعلش بقى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ماشي .. بتول بردو اختي و مفيش فرق بينا

مبروك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مش من قلبك
ومش فرحان
انت زعلان منى صح ؟
بلاش تتقمص وحياتى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مش مأموص

بس كان نفسي اعملك الموضوع انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

خلاص يا لارا الف الف 
مليون مبروك وانا وكيمو نحبك يا اغلي اخت 
لينا كان نفسي البت سارة تكون معانا 
وربنا يفرحها هي كمان 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هى فين سارة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

سارة ... مش لاقي حاجة اقولها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بس بقى انا زعلانة منها جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش النت ضعيف قرب يطققني 
بس الف مبروك يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك
ومش مهم شوية وهتتعود ع النت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

عارفة يا لارا انا المفروض اول واحد اعرف 
انا متغاظ منك علشان مقولتيش 
احنا مش اخوات ولا اية بس انا 
قلبي كان حاسس لما كلامك بقي قليل 
وربنا يتتم بخير 
يلا انا رايح للدكتور دلوقتي سلام مؤقت 
باي باي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رايح لدكتور لية ؟
وبعدين انا وقلتلك من الاول انت اللى عندك ظاهيمر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بت يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

نعموووووووووووووولة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

فاضل في الموب 4%


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انا لازم اقوم دلوقتى ياعسلية 
معلش
ويلا كمان اهو الموب عندك هيفصل
باى باى ياعسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

طب نخلص كلامنا علي الخاص


----------



## magdyzaky (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مساااااااااااااااااااء الخيييير


----------



## magdyzaky (13 ديسمبر 2013)

وبعدين فى البرد دة يا جدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

فين البرد 
انا مش شايف برد
اية يا عم مجدي جاي بر دان ولا اية 
انا روحت الكنيسة الصبح بالموتوسيكل 
بعيدة 3 كيلو عن البيت 
​


----------



## magdyzaky (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ابن يسوعنا انا على قد حالى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا اقل شوية منك يا سيدي بس 
المفروض مينفعش كدة تضحك علينا المنتديات اللي جنبنا 
ويقولوا علينا بردانين 
ههههههههه
ودة ما ينفعش


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

حد موجود يا جدعان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووو 
انا موجود 24 ساعة في اليوم


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

امال بتنام امتي يا حج


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

كدة انتا كفرت 
انا مش بنام انا بالعب بالموتوسيكل 
ياما هنام في القبر 
مش لازم انام في الحياة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

بعد الشر عليك يا بيسو

بس المخ محتاج فترة راحة بردو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

و انا مشيييييييييييت

معلش يا بت ظروفي مش سامحة اني اتكلم 


مشغول جداً .. اعذريني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

يييييييييييييييييييييى
بقى كدة ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

لارا 
كيمو 
الجزء الثالث من البيت المسيح 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244694


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

هشوفه يابيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة كان عندي مشوار مهم تبع الشغل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الشغل بتاعك مش مخليك متابع


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلاً .. اخبارك ايه يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كويس جدا 
انتا اخبارك اية 
والدنيا عاملة معاك اية 
والبرد عامل اية معاك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ الجو النهاردة كويس عن باقي الايام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب شوفة بعد بكرة 
كتلة هوائية باردة تحوم فوق اجواء الجمهورية اتية من جزيرة قبرص محملة بالبرد ويحتمل سقوط التلج فوق المرتفعات 
ونحزر من الانجماد في ساعات الصباح 
مع ظهور الشبورة


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا بالجميع اخباركم؟؟ 
زمااااااااااااااااان عنكم كيف احوالكم؟  وكيف البرد معاكم؟

ماتنسو تدفو كويس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

كيف احوالك عاملة اية يا نجمة 
وينك مش مبينة ليش 
واخبار المحاسبة والامتحانات ايش
ما بتسالي عن خوات ليش
هحكي ليكي خبر مفرح 
لارا اتخطبت بار كي ليها


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كويسه الحمد لله 

انا عارفه الدنيا ملهياني عن حجات كتييير

متي خطبت لارا 

والف مباااااارك يالارا  اكيد عزماني ع الفرح صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

اكيد طبعا هي مش بخيلة 
بس مش بتدخل كتير المنتدي 
علشان الدراسة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

اها 

عقبال عند كل واحد عزابي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

امين يا رب 
وعقبالك انتي كمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الفل 
عامل اية يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام نشكر ربنا

انت عمل ايه يا باشا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كويس بس متغاظ النت ضعيف
مش عارف اعملة اية


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

انت معاك فلاشة ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بتاعة عم فودة


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

طب متجيب اُم نبيل افضل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ام نبيل شبكتها ضعيفة


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

خلاص خليك في العصابات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ما انا جبتها الاول 
انا عندي اثنين اقوي شي 
عم فودة 
واهوة باعاني 
وربنا كبير يسرعة شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا متلجة ياعيال اووووووووووووى
والنهاردة لعبت انا ونور وهايدى كورة وكان شكلنا شوراع وطينة بقى وهدومى روحت بيها فلة لماما
وكل شوية الكرة تقع فى الحتة اللى فيها مياة وطين ونروح نزق على بعض على الطينة والكرة ^_^
كان منظرنا شوراع
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا مبروك ليكي يا خضرا 
ثانيا اللة يكون في عونة واد الناس 
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الله يبارك فيك
بس دا احنا نزلنا لعب
وماما لقيتها راحت رمتلى البيجامة على باب الشقة وقالتلى اطلعى عند ستك غيرى هدومك انتى مش دخالة كدة
^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

عارفة لو انتي بنتي كنت علقتك من شعر راسك في 
السلم
وجبت الخرطوم وغسلتك بالمية المسقعة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

يا سلام علي اسمك يا بت يا يويو و انتي مخضرة كدة ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههه انا نفسى مش مصدقة انى بقيت خضرا ياكيمو هههههههه
عقابلك لما اشوفك بقى اخضر
شد حيالك وحياتى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مش هتزبتي الملف الشخصي بتاعك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ظبته
شوف كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

في حد هنا هينضرب علي اقفاة مني 
احترسوا 
من مخالفة القوانين 
واللة علي ما اقول شهيد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

بتضحكي لية يا هبلة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه

اخبارك ايه يا بيسو


جامد اوي اوي اوي يا بت يا يويو

لأ و لايق عليكي ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لايق على جنونى قصدك هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

كيمو 
عايز اضرب حد اية 
راي معاليك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههه تمام تمام

بقلك ايه

ليا عندك طلب صعب شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عايز تضرب مين يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

طلب عند مين ؟
انا ولا بيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عندك انتي ياختي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

قول ياحبيب اختك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههه تمام تمام
> 
> بقلك ايه
> 
> ليا عندك طلب صعب شوية


اطلب 
ان شاء الله مقضية


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الطلب ليكي يا لارا

شاركي هنا

سلسة رحلات حول العالم

مستني مشاركتك

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الأول ( برج ايفيل )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثاني ( برج بيزا المائل )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثالث ( برج كابيتال جيت )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )




الطلب ليك يا بيسو

شارك في الموضوع الي انت مشاركتش قيه من هنا 

سلسة رحلات حول العالم

مستني مشاركتك

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الأول ( برج ايفيل )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثاني ( برج بيزا المائل )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثالث ( برج كابيتال جيت )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

كل دووووووووووووول يالهووووووووى
حاضر


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة خليكي حلوة ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اى خدعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه مهمة صعبة مش كدة


هو بيسو راح فين

بيسووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هرب ههههههههههههههههههه
انا متكتكة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ الجو حلو

المهم انها متمطرش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انا موجود 
بس النت بطئ 
وكمان مش بيعمل انتقال تلقائي 
وكمان بيفصل لوحدة 
انا في عزاب من الصبح 
عايز انزل الدر س الثالث ومش قادر  
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب مش تمطر احسن عندى ماتش كورة كمان شوية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي عندك ماتش كورة 
طيب خدي بتول تحكم الماتش
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

خليها تيجى ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي قوليلها 
هي هتفرح بجد
لو انتي دعتيها علي الماتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

و انا مش معزوم بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*يارجالة افهموا
اصل انا ونور وهايدى فضلنا نلعب كورة امبارح فى جنينة بيتنا وكانت بسم الله ماشاء الله 
والله اكبر يعنى ^_^
الارض كلها كانت مليانة طينة ومياة وكل شوية الكرة تقع فى المياة ونقعد نضحك ونرمى بعض على المياة
ولما طلعت لماما رمتلى الهدوم من على الباب وقالتلى اطلعى عند ستك غيرى الهدوم
وراح اخويا قالى ياسلام على الحلو لما تبهدله الايام 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه طب مانتي حكيتيلي الكلام ده قبل كدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*اصبر بقى اكملك
المهم طلعت لتيتة لقيتها فتحتلى بتقولى اية المنظر دا ؟
قولتلها احيات النبى دخلينى اغير بقى انا سقاعنة حرام عليكوا ياكفرة ؟!
قالتلى طيب ادخلى
وفجاة سمعت صوت صريخ
فى اية ياتيتة ؟!
قالتلى امسحى رجلك يامعفنة ف السجادة الاول 
قولتلها لعلمك انتى وامى لسانكم زفر ههههههههههههههههه
قالتلى طيب يلا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تصدقي انك ممكن تعملي برنام كوميدي و تساميه

مغامراتي المجنونة مع عائلتي
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اخلع انا بقي

باي باي :9


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*صدقينى دا اللى حصل
وبعدها وانا بغير عند التيتة فى الاوضة لقيت ماما بترن سبتها ترن الصراحة
اصل كنت مفروسة منها
بعد 20 مسيد كول
رديت قولتلها عاوزة اية ؟
قالتلى انزل خلصى الاكل اتحط
قالتلى اخلصى الكلب بتاعك دا عمال يهوهو من سعات ماطلعتى ياحمارة
( دا العادى بتاع امى شتيمة شتيمة مافيش ضرب )
المهم شوية ونزلوا وانا كنت فى البيت لوحدى
لقيتها اتصلت بتقولى المياة هتتقطع املى الغسالة والجردال والازايز
قولتلها حاضر
المهم مليت والهبل دا
وبعديها نزلت
وانا فى الشارع اتصلت بيا بتقولى ربنا يكرمك يالارا من غيرك كنا هنلوص
قولتلها اى خدمة اقفلى بقى عشان انا بسوق
راحت قالتلى طيب هو انتى مليتى كل الازايز اللى فى التلاجة
قولتلها لالا مليت اربعة بس
قالتلى طيب اقفلى ياجذمة
هههههههههههههههه
( امى حبيبتى )
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*9.و.9
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

يعنى اية دى ؟!


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مضطر اقفل

باي باي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لا عشان خاطرى اصبر حبة


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

حاضر  

انتي تؤمري​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اية رايك فى التوقيع والصورة الرمزية بتاعتى ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب تضربك وانا اعيطططططط​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

الصورة المزية تحححححححححححححححححفة

اثبتي عليها بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*بأمانة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هى المياة مقطوعة عندكم ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ ليه؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مقطوعة عندنا باقلها 4 ايام


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

و لما المياه تقطع بتتقطع علي انحاء مصركلها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اصلها فى الاول بيقولوا انها مقطوعة فى المصر كلها
وانا اش عرفنى 6_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه معلش انا لازم امشي

باي باي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

باااااااااااااااى


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييت


----------



## نجمة الثريا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 


صباااااح الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير نجمة

اخبارك ايه


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباااااااااااح الفل عليكم
انا رايح دلوقتى دير الانبا هدرا عندنا فى غرب اسوان .. عيده بكرة
بركته تكون معانا​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
عاملين اية 
ازيكم
وحشتوني
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *صباااااااااااح الفل عليكم
> انا رايح دلوقتى دير الانبا هدرا عندنا فى غرب اسوان .. عيده بكرة
> بركته تكون معانا​*



صلليلنا معاك :new8:
​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نورتى الغيط


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

منورة يا يويو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ارغى يابطة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

فينك يا نادو مختفية ليه يا بنتي


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مداااارس  وامتحانات و واجب ومذاكرة الحياة زي الفل الحقيقه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

واضح ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بيتريق عليكى يابت
قومى اضربيه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

احم احم مفيش غير الخميس والجمع اللي بريح فيهم بس :yahoo::yahoo:
وماما بقي يا بنتي قعدي شوفيلك كلمه تنفعك الامتحانات قربت :ranting:ld:


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انتي بتهدي النفوس ولا ايه يا يويو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

اة حاجة زى كدة ياكيمو هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*اخدة بالي اخدة بالي*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

برافو عليكى
^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

و انتي عاملة ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

وهى عاملة اية دلوقتى
ومين بيهون عليها الوقت
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه يويو انتي صاحيه من الساعة كام؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

من الساعة شتة 
اة شتة
اخت ستة


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

* ههههه علشاااان كدااااا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

سبونى بقى انا مهيسة


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههه حد مسكك عيش حياتك اساحبي عاتي*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

دكتور الجامعة هيسقطنى يابت
صاحبتك هتسقط وتتطلع بالسنة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه يلا علي بركة الله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عقبالك
مامتك كل دا بتزعق لاخوكى
اية الاحبال الصوتية لسة ماتقطعتش ^_^
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه لا يا حببتي ربناهديهم النهاردة مش عارفة في ايه كل دة مطلعلهومش صوت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*يبقى قتلته ^_^
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه يلا الحمد لله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ارغى بقى يابطتى


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*منورين يا مسيحيييييييييين

بعيدا عن انى لسه جديد هنا ومعرفش حاجه

لكن واضح ان اعضاء المنتدى كلهم شاركوا فى الموضوع ده

فـقولت اشارك انا كمان

طابخين ايه النهارده ؟؟ *


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

في ايه يا موزتي؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه نورت ياكيرلس
عرفنا على نفسك بقى ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة يابت يازوفتة مخضوضة قلبى مقبوض
يمكن عشان الفرح قرب 
ولا يمكن عشان الجذمة الجديدة وجعلى رجلى ^_^
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههه لالالا هيا الجزمة


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
---------------
انا كيرلس او اغوليوس
من مصر او Egypt
مسيحى او نصرانى او قبطى
اهلاوى او بشجع نادى الاهلى
معرفش كام سنة بس عايش بقالى كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الله اعلم بقى ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Kiroles قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ---------------
> انا كيرلس او اغوليوس
> من مصر او Egypt
> ...




*يعنى انت بتتدرس ولا مخلص
ولا كلية ولا مدرسة
ولا ايش بالظبط :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا يديك طولت العمر*


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههه رد علي الباشا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*بت يازوفتة غيرى الصورة الرمزية مضايقة اهلى ^_^
*​


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

احم احم .. ايه الاحراج ده .. انا بدرس لسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى مدرسة ولا كلية ؟
ماكلنا بندرس لسة
عندك البت ناردين فى مدرسة 
وعندك انا فى فنون جميلة قسم عمارة
وبسقط وعادى ^_^
*​


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
فى مـدرسـة

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

فى ثانوى ولا اعدادى ياكيرو ؟


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

3 اعدادى

وطى صوتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وطيته اهو ^_^
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههه يعني اكبر مني بسنه *


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي اشوف حد اصغر مني في المنتدي بقااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*يعنى انا اكبر واحدة فيكم
يعنى تسمعوا كلامى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بت يازوفتة غيرى الصورة الرمزية مضايقة اهلى ^_^
> *​


  هههههه هغيرها واجيلكو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

قوليلى ياابلة بعد كدة انتى وكيرو ^_^
​


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> قوليلى ياابلة بعد كدة انتى وكيرو ^_^
> ​



ههههههههههه مش للدرجادى يعنى -_-


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*خلاص قولوا ياطنط
انا قد جدتكم بردك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

عندى اسفسفار بسيس

الصورة الرمزية دى هى صورة البروفايل ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بص 
شايف صورة البنوتة اللى انا حاطها 
هى دى الصورة الرمزية ياكيرو
اللى هيا صورة البروفايل بتاعك 
بس فى حاجة اسمها صورة شخصية
وصورة رمزية


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

اوك

ميرسى يا طنط


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

علي رقيه مش لدرجادي ها


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يويو بقت طنط يا جماعة لولولولولولولوللولولولي


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه رايك في الصورة دي؟


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

احلي من بتاعتك


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> علي رقيه مش لدرجادي ها



0_o رقيه !!

بالمناسبة صحيح انا بستغلكوا انا عارف

مفيش هنا تعديل ولا حذف للمشاركات !!


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لا علي فكرة ومتتريقش عليا  بكتب وانا مستعجله


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يويو انا هقفل يا بطتي علشان نازله دلوقتي لما هاجي هبقي افتح يلا باي باي يا كيرو فرصة سعيدة اني اتعرفت بيك


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه لا عادى ده انا بسأل بس


مع السلامة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حد مو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام والرحمة والرز 
واللحمة 
حد جوعان
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا صايمة ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا جوعان خالص حد يعزمني علي اي اكلة وخلاص​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انت صايم ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا صايم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عاوزة اعيط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

اخص عليكي يا بخيلة 
علشان قولت حد يعزمني
تعيطي خلاص ادفع انا الحساب
ومتعيطيش
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ليه !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارفة مخنوقة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

طب قشطة تيجي نعيط كلنا

يلا يا بيسو نعيط !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

سلامتك الف سلامة يا لارا 
من الخنقة 
من اية 
حد ضربك 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بطل رخامة ياكيمو انا عاوزة اعيط بجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ليه يا بنتي !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا يا كيموا كانو بيخيطوا في صباعي ومش بعيط لارا 
علي اخر الزمن تخلي الكبير يعيط 
انا مش لاعب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يالهوى منكم ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

عيطي احنا هنتفرج عليكي 
بس احنا مش هنعيط


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يقول العلماء "هل تعلم" : البكاء يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة.


ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمر المرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا


يلا كلوا يعيط يا جدعان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

عادي انا الكبير 
ومش هعيط 
واللي مش عاجبة يشرب من البحر


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> صلليلنا معاك :new8:
> ​




*حصل يا يويو​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *حصل يا يويو​*



*شكرا شكرا شكرا
ويابختك انك روحت 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لارا 
انتي عيطتي ولا لسة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لا لسة


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *شكرا شكرا شكرا
> ويابختك انك روحت
> *​



*العفو العفو
انا مقدرش مروحش ده اساسى كل سنة لازم اروح .. السنة الوحيدة اللى مروحتش فيها السنة اللى فاتت عشان كنت ف الجيش .​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *العفو العفو
> انا مقدرش مروحش ده اساسى كل سنة لازم اروح .. السنة الوحيدة اللى مروحتش فيها السنة اللى فاتت عشان كنت ف الجيش .​*



*انا علطول بروح مارمينا 
*​


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا علطول بروح مارمينا
> *​




*طيب ابقى صليلنا لما تروحى تانى .​*


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساء لخييير حد هونا ؟*


----------



## Kiroles (20 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا ناردين 

انا اسف اوعى تكونى زعلتى


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لالالالا انا كنت بهزر معاك صدقني عاتي عاتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

صباااااااااااااااح الخير


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

صباح النووور


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الورد والفل والياسيمين
نجمة الثريا نورتى
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
عاملين اية


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا تعبان شوية يا باشا
وانتم عاملين اييييييية
*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بوجودكم اخي سمييير ... 

ولا شي بس بنشارك في المنتدي .. ^_^ 

وانتم اخباركم ايه


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*زى البومب كويسين 
وكويس انك بتشاركى 
فى المنتدى احنا هنا كلنا 
فى المنتدى اخواتك
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا نجمة عاملة اية ايش اخبارك

سمير اية اللي تاعبك 
سلامتك الف سلامة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الحمد لله بخيييير وهذا فضل من ربنا ... 

ربنا يتمم علينا الصحه والعافيه ... حتي نبقي نشكره ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة عاملة اية في الامتحانات 
كانت صعبة ولا كويسة وسهلة 
وجاوبتي كويس 
ولا لسة امتحنتيش


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

لا لسا ما امتحنتش ... 

بس انا خايفه من محاسبه الضرائب. .و المحاسبه الحكوميه ... تعرفهم صح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا 
اعرفهم 
بس دول ساهلين 
متخافيش منهم

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الضرائب صح سله بس الاستاذ بحب يجبلنا فيها لف ودران واحنا في الامتحان بندور مع السؤال لمن نتوه ههههه 

اما الحكوميه فيها قيود مش فاهماها ... بدي اروح ع المس علشان تفهمني اياها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> الضرائب صح سله بس الاستاذ بحب يجبلنا فيها لف ودران واحنا في الامتحان بندور مع السؤال لمن نتوه ههههه
> 
> اما الحكوميه فيها قيود مش فاهماها ... بدي اروح ع المس علشان تفهمني اياها


بصي
هو المحاسبة دايما بتعتمد علي الفهنم والتركيز في صيغة السؤال 
وليس علي الحفظ افهمي السؤال هتعرفي تجوابي بسهولة جدا 
كان عندنا نفس الكلام اللي بتقولية 
بس اهم حاجة افهمي السؤال 
هتلاقي الاجابة انتي عارفاها وسهلة 
ربنا يوفقك وينجحك


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*البرد مكسر جسمى دايما
حتى امبارح روحت بروفة المسرحية
وانا تعبان بس مع الوقت
فى البروفة نشاط بقت زى القرد
بتنطط هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي
> هو المحاسبة دايما بتعتمد علي الفهنم والتركيز في صيغة السؤال
> وليس علي الحفظ افهمي السؤال هتعرفي تجوابي بسهولة جدا
> كان عندنا نفس الكلام اللي بتقولية
> ...



ان شا الله ربنا يوفقني ... واحصل علي علامات عااااليه .. يارب 

شكرا ليك استاذ 
ي .. اعطيتني داافع للدراسه


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *البرد مكسر جسمى دايما
> حتى امبارح روحت بروفة المسرحية
> وانا تعبان بس مع الوقت
> فى البروفة نشاط بقت زى القرد
> ...



ههههه دايما تعال البروفيه حتي تتنشط ههههه


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ههههه دايما تعال البروفيه حتي تتنشط ههههه


*هههههههههه
مفيش احلى من كدا
وسط التعب والجو المنيل دا
نروح علطول على البروفة
بتاعت المسرحية والنشاط
بتاعتنا يشتغل :spor22:
وكانة مفيش حاجة حصلت لينا
وتبقى ايام جميلة اوى البروفة 
وخصوص بروفات الجينرال
اقشطة اخر حلوة هههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد بسبب الجو دا بيبقى
ساقع ويدخل البروفة الجنرال
يبقى سخن مولع نار وعامل زى :spor22:
القرد كل شوية يتنطط فى حتة olling:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مساء الخير
ازيك يا سمير
ازيك يا بيسو
ازيك يا كيمو
ازيك يا لارا
ازيكم كلكم عاملين ايه
و سارة فين ليها كتير غايبة
محدش يعرف اي اخبار عنها ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الووووو يا بيسو 
صباح الخير


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمااااااااااااام كوووووووويسين يا غالية
نوووووووووووووورتى 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمااااااااااااام كوووووووويسين يا غالية*
> *نوووووووووووووورتى *


 بنورك يا غالي
يارب دايما تمااااام اوووووي


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بنورك يا غالي
> يارب دايما تمااااام اوووووي


*لا مية مية وتمام اوووووووووى
اووووووووووى واللى مش عاجبة
 يا ويلو منى بقى  :spor22:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا مية مية وتمام اوووووووووى*
> *اووووووووووى واللى مش عاجبة*
> *يا ويلو منى بقى :spor22:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههههه مين دة اللي يقدر ميعجبهوش :t32:


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه مين دة اللي يقدر ميعجبهوش :t32:


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى طيب اهووووووون
عقاب ليكى وهو الاتى
يجب عليكى احضار لنا اكل شهى
يفتح النفس ويملا المعدة جيدا
والا سوف يتم عقابك اشد عقاب:ranting:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا سمير 
صباح الخير يا ميرا 
معلش النت عندي بطئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ
وكمان بيقطع فلاشة عم فودة 
هعمل اية النت عندكم في مصر حاجة لا تطاق


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشى ماشى طيب اهووووووون*
> *عقاب ليكى وهو الاتى*
> *يجب عليكى احضار لنا اكل شهى*
> ...


 هههههههههه عقاب ليا ليه
و النعمة ما عملت شئ
برئ يا بيه :new2:


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> صباح الخير يا سمير
> صباح الخير يا ميرا
> معلش النت عندي بطئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ
> وكمان بيقطع فلاشة عم فودة
> هعمل اية النت عندكم في مصر حاجة لا تطاق


*انا كويس يا باشا
ودا شى طبيع ى النت وحش
فى مصر
اممممممممم واسيبكم بقى انا
واروح العب شوية لعبة الكفار
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صبح صبح 
يا عم الحاج ازيك يا كيمو 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> صباح الخير يا سمير
> صباح الخير يا ميرا
> معلش النت عندي بطئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ
> وكمان بيقطع فلاشة عم فودة
> هعمل اية النت عندكم في مصر حاجة لا تطاق


 انت كمان جايب الفلاشة من عم فودة ؟
لا ابقى جيبها من عم دوحة احسن عشان عم فودة حاجته مضروبة هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا كيمو ازيك
هي سارة ما بتدخلش ليه


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه عقاب ليا ليه
> و النعمة ما عملت شئ
> برئ يا بيه :new2:


*ناس متجيش غير بالعيين الحمراءة*


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الخيررررررررر
يا كيمووووووووووووو
انا مش عارف سارة بطلت
تدخل لية جايز المانع يكون
خير يارب
*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ناس متجيش غير بالعيين الحمراءة*


 :t32: :spor22: :ranting:


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازيك يا بيسو

و انت يا ابو سمرة عامل ايه

اخبارك ايه يا انت شعبي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مين عم دوحة دة 
فية 
ام نبيل 
وفيى انتصابات 
هو في شبكات تانية في مصر وانا معرفش
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> :t32: :spor22: :ranting:


*ولا تزعل نفسك يا باشا*
*خلاص المسامح كريم اوووووووى
اوووووووى اوووووووووووى :wub::t25::66::new8::t39:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


Crazy Man قال:


> *ازيك يا بيسو
> 
> و انت يا ابو سمرة عامل ايه
> 
> اخبارك ايه يا انت شعبي*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمام يا كيمووووووووو انا كوووووووويس
انا بلعب لعبة الكفار تيجى تلعب معايا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مين عم دوحة دة
> 
> فية
> ام نبيل
> ...


يااااة انت لسة فاكر
ما قبضوا  عليهم من زماااان
الان بقى فيه عم فودة و رجالته ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بخير يا crazy man


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اصل كنت مسافر 
ومعرفش انهم قبضوا علية 
يلا كل واحد يا خد نصيبة 
هنعمل اية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هي ( نجمة الثرايا ) اتطردت من المنتدي ليه ؟!؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

لا اتعمل عليها خط 
ومكتوب مفصول لمخالفة قوانين المنتدي 
مش عارف لية


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ده بيحصل لما حد يشتم او يخرج عن القوانين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اة يا كيمو لكل قسم 
قوانينة الخاصة 
وكمان عدم كتابة المشاركات الخارجة عن الكتب المقدسة 
وتقريبا هو دة اللى حصل


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباحو قشطة يا باااااااااشا*​


----------



## max mike (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الفل عليكم
عامل ايه يا كيمو اخبارك ايه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## max mike (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح النور يا رمسيس
عامل ايه ياجميل​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازيك يا مايكوووول اخبارك ايه حبيبي

ازيك يا بيسو عامل ايه يا باشااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عامل حاجات كتير اوي 
انتا اخبارك اية ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيكوا يااحلى اخوات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا لارا 
عاملة اية 
اخبارك اية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مساء الفل علي البشاوااااات​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو
مين معايا 

​


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تقريبا انا*


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Kiroles قال:


> يقول العلماء "هل تعلم" : البكاء يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة.
> 
> 
> ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمر المرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا
> ...


 هههههه شكرا للمعلومه الجبارة دي يا كيرو نظريه برضك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا ناردين عامل اية جو اسكندرية دلوقتي


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحمد لله تمام الحقيقه الجو تللللللللللللج حار جاف صيفا دافئ ممطر شتاء*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

لا عندنا احسن بكتير 
الجو هنا صيف مع نزول حبات البرد وتساقط الثلوج علي المرتفعات 
وصحيت من النوم


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههه نظريه بردو


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو 


حد موجود


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

meeeee


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ازيك يا ناردين 
اية الاخبار


----------



## nardeen (24 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام وحضرتك؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Any Body Here ?!?​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ana mogoda ya kimo


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير يا اخواتنا اللي بتعيدوا يوم 25 -12
وكل عام ومنتدانا في نمو وازدهار 
ويصل اليى قلوب معظم الناس 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا بيسو*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 ديسمبر 2013)

وانت طيب يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 ديسمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه يا باشا


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

يا حلوين كنت عاوز
منكم موقع حلو كدا
لتحيمل الالعاب على الكمبيوتر
ويكون التحميل رابط مباشر
لو مش تعرفو مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو تعرفو حد لة فى الموضوع
دا يقولى يبعتهولى واشكر تعب محبتكم
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 ديسمبر 2013)

انا السؤال دة مش موجة لسيادتي 
مش كدة برضة 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*


Samir poet قال:



كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

يا حلوين كنت عاوز
منكم موقع حلو كدا
لتحيمل الالعاب على الكمبيوتر
ويكون التحميل رابط مباشر
لو مش تعرفو مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو تعرفو حد لة فى الموضوع
دا يقولى يبعتهولى واشكر تعب محبتكم
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


أنقر للتوسيع...


شوف يا باشا

في موقع كويس جداً بينزل العاب احجامها اكتر من 10 جيجا

منزل منه wolf team و sniper attack و swat 4 و truck similator و red alert و max payne و ...

العاب جامدة اوي مساحتها كبيرة جداً

بس انا علي الموب ديلوقتي مش هقدر اجيبلك اللينك بتاعه*​


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الخيييييييييير*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 ديسمبر 2013)

الوووووووووووو
مين هنا 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الفُل*​


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

حد هونا؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

انااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 ديسمبر 2013)

و انا قمان هونا


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

تيمام  تيجو تزينو الشجرة معايا؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

انا الشجرة اللى كان عندنا باظت


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

نيهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها احسن:yahoo::a63:


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عندي شجله و انتي نئه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

امشى يابت من قدامى كدة وانتى اوزعة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اوووووف بقه بقه هي كلمه اوزعة دي طلعالي في البخت؟ علي فكرة انا طويله ها بالنسبه لسني يعني احم احم مش اوي الحقيقه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بس بقى ع فكرة انا نخلة
يعنى اسكتى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه عيني فعينك كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اهو ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

شوفتى بقى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

استاذ كيمو قال انا هونا وشكله كدة راح نام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله كدا هيتضرب اصلا ^_^


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه يويو قوليلي بتسمعي اجنبي؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانت طيبين*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

وانت طيب ياسمورة

لا مش اوى يابطاطة 
كنت بسمع عشان الراب وبس


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

وحضرتك طيب


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه دة انتي كنتي رابر ولا ايه؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكرا ليكم واتمنى لك السعادة وتكونة بخير دايما يارب
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة ياابنتى مش كنت بغنى راب فى فرقة
ماما مش قالتلك ؟


----------



## nardeen (27 ديسمبر 2013)

نععععععععععععم لا الحقيقه مقلتليش


----------



## max mike (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساااااااااااء الخير
حد موجود هنا​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الفل يا مايكل

عامل ايه يا باشا

كل سنة و انت طيب*​


----------



## max mike (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساء الخير يا كيمو
اخبار ايه ياجميل
وانت طيب​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام نشكر ربنا

انت عامل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوة يا بيسو

اخبارك ايه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اسكت يا ض يا كيمو 
مش انا تعبان 
وحالتي النفسية 
زفت 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2013)

لية يابيسو


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا بيسو


سلمتك


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اسكت يا ض يا كيمو
> 
> مش انا تعبان
> وحالتي النفسية
> زفت ​


 ليه يا بيسو 
مالك ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه يا بيسو 

انت قلقتنا و مشيت

!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

متقلقش عليا يا كيمو 
انا كويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

يا عم بيسو انت قلقتنا و مشيت

في ايه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

طب هتكون فاضي امتي

اتصل بيك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بقولكم ايه يا جماعة

انا قدامي ديلوقتي فرصة اني اشتري لاب توب

كاش و هستلمه بكره

قدامي فرصة لاب توب

نوعه dell , رامات 4gb , كرت شاشة 1 , و الاهم انه i cor 5

و بحوالي 4,500

و قدامي لاب توب

نوعهdell , رامات 4gb , كرت شاشة 1 , و i cor 3

بحوالي 3,500

مش عارف اجيب انهي

عايز اعرف

الاي كور ( i cor ) تفرق في ايه 3 و 5

علشان في فرق حوالي الف جنيه

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 ديسمبر 2013)

بص يا حبي 
اشتري ديل او توشيبا 
علشان الصيانة  
لو عندك امكانية تشتري كور اي فايف 
يكون احسن 
لان في فرق كبير في البرسوسور وسرعتة
وهودة الفرق 


​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن تشرحلي الفرق بظبت

علشان والدي مقتنع ان الاتنين واحد

لما قولتله الاتمنين مش واحد

قالي ايه الفرق

معرفتش ارد​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الفرق في السرعة بتاعة الجهاز 
في البروسوسور واسال حد يكون فاهم في الكمبيوتر علشان انا معرفش 
غير المعلومة دي 
لما خليت صاحبي جاب لي 
اللاب بتاعي 
بس فية فرق كبير جدا 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارف 

طب اقنع بابايا ازاي ان الالف جنيه دول يفرقه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا مش بفهم فى الحاجات دى ياكيمو 
بس ركز مع بيسو عشان تعرف
واشترى بقى 
دا احنا هنهيص يامعلم هههههههههههههههههههههه
وزعلانة منك يابيسو
اة وربنا 
*​


----------



## max mike (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين ياحلوين
ربنا يجعلها سنة سعيدة ياااااااااارب​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 يناير 2014)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلي اخوات
*​


----------



## nardeen (1 يناير 2014)

وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ كيمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يناير 2014)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

*الوووووووووووووووووووووو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

انا جييييييييييت


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

و انا كمااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

لو قومت معروف
انا مستنية باقلى ساعتين


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

و انا جييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

تانى برضه ^_^
انا جوعانة


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

ههههههه بقولك ايه

هاتي الصورة الي انتي اخترتيها علشان ال( بتاع ) ^_^ في رسالة خاصة
اوكي


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

*حد ييجى يساعدنا ياجدعان ويخرجنى من السجن
البت لارا حبسانى ومش عايزة تفرج عنى​*

لعبة السجن​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

محدش هيخرجك بقى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

*متبقيش شريرة يا بت انتى يابت​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

طب فهموني اللعبة طيب

ماكس حبيبي و لازم اخرجه

انتي شريرة يا بالالا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

طيب خلاص هفرج عنك
^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

طب حد يفهمن اللعبة


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب فهموني اللعبة طيب
> 
> ماكس حبيبي و لازم اخرجه
> 
> انتي شريرة يا بالالا



*ادخل فى لينك اللعبة وهتفهم​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

اشوف فيك يوم ياميكى ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

مممممممم مكسل ادخل ^_^


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههه هتشوفى وهيكون يوم اجازة كمان متقلقيش​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

اوووووووووف
خرجنى ياكيمو دا حبسنى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مممممممم مكسل ادخل ^_^



*بص ياسيدى 
اللعبة بيكون حد جوه فى السجن وييجى اى حد يفرج عنه ويدخل حد مكانه بس
حلوة وهتعجبك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

خرجنى ياكيمو
دا انا اختك حبيبتك
اختك بقالى كتير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

طب اعمل ايه علشان اخرجك

و اعمل ايه بعديها ؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

خرجنى واحبس ميكى تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

هههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب اعمل ايه علشان اخرجك
> 
> و اعمل ايه بعديها ؟!؟



*اوعى تخرجها ياكيمو دى شريرة 
خليها جوه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

انا شريرة ياكيمو ؟


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> خرجنى واحبس ميكى تانى



*مش بقولك شريرة 
بعينك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

*ايوة هاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااع

انت تؤمر يا ماكس

^_^
*​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ايوة هاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااع
> 
> انت تؤمر يا ماكس
> 
> ...



*تسلملى ياغالى
خليها جوه البت دى عشان تعرف ان الله حق
هى فالحة بس تحبس فى الناس​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهي مشيت​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يناير 2014)

الووووووووووووووووووووووو
مش عارف انام 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *تسلملى ياغالى
> خليها جوه البت دى عشان تعرف ان الله حق
> هى فالحة بس تحبس فى الناس​*



ربنا يورينى فيك يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم :ranting::ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهي مشيت​



خليك فاكر يابطاطة :smil12:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

ليه بس يا بيسو !!​


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ربنا يورينى فيك يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم :ranting::ranting::ranting:
> ​



*ما انا قولتلك هتشوفى وهيكون يوم اجازة كمان ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

الووووووووو حد موجود


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*ازيك يا كيمو
عامل ايه ياجميل​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*ازيك يا ماكس

انت اخبارك ايه

و انتي يا مدونا

عاملة ايه
*​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*انا تمام نشكر ربنا
والباقيين اخباركم ايه
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

امشى من هنا ياولا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*وانتى مالك انتى
انا قاعد فى ملك الحكومة​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

كل سنة وانتم بخير 
محدش يمشي من هنا 
هو مفيش كبير 
ولا اية 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*ايوة كدا يا ماكس

مشيها محدش قادر عليها غيرك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*بيسو

اخبارك ايه يا باشا
فينك مش باين ليه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

امشى ياميكى من هنا
هضربك
وانا بحذرك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

ممممم
انا كويس 
بصي يا بنت انتي 
انا مش هقول غير 
الله يكون في عونة ابن الناس 
وانتي عارفة 
انا 
باقصد مين 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

هتاكلك يا ماكس

خلي بالك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

بيسو حذرهم منى انا عفاريت الدنيا بتننط فى وشى وجعانة ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*لأ جعانة يبقي كلنا نسيب دردشة و نخرج بسرعة


" اوهرب يا ولد "
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

كيمو انا هاكلك انت شخصيا هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

بحزركم يا اولاد 
طول ما قالت انها جعانة 
اجروا بعيد عنها 
الهم بلغت الهم فاشهد 
لسة وكلة 
وشاربة 2لتر بيبسي 
الله يكون في عونة 
اهوة انا بادعيلة 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اية دا ؟
دا انا بتهزق هههههههههههههههههههه
لا وفى اجماع ع كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

سبحان الله
اخيرا 
الكل 
عرف 
انة يهرب 
ويجري 
وعلي راي المثل 
الجري نص المرجلة 
وكمان 
صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخث 
اي صعب عليك ان تدوس علي مسامير لانها هدخل في رجلكيبقي نجري كلنا  

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*شوفتي بقي
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اوووووووت من هنا هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

الحمد للة 
اهرب بجلدك ياكيمو 
انت صغير 
وانا خايف عليك من دراكولا 

​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ايوة كدا يا ماكس
> 
> مشيها محدش قادر عليها غيرك
> *​





*يالا يابت انتى امشى من هنا
روحى ساعدى مامتك فى تنضيف البيت العيد بعد بكرة خلاص​*



YOYO JESUS قال:


> امشى ياميكى من هنا
> هضربك
> وانا بحذرك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههه​*:t32: :a63:​



Crazy Man قال:


> هتاكلك يا ماكس
> 
> خلي بالك




*احنا لحمنا مر ومنتاكلش
وان اتاكلنا نقف فى الزور ومنتبلعش
وان اتبلعنا طعمنا وحش منتهضمش​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

شاعر يااخواتشى
معايا شاعر فى المنتدى
يلا ياولا زق عجلك من هنا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههه

انا ماشي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اقعد ياكيمو اقعد بقوالك بدل مافجرك هههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*ليه بس استنى 
هى اللى هتمشى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

لا قاعدة ع قلبك ومربعة هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

مش هعرف امشيها يا ماكس​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*مربعة ولا مثلثة​*​
:a63: :smil12:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

لا مستطيلة ياخفة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*ابتديناها ظُرف
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

انا جعانة وماما بتحمر بطاطس
حد يطفح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*لأ اطفحي انتي بالهنا و الشفا
*​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

تخيلى انا كمان ماما بتحمر بطاطس .. يامحاسن الصدف​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

شوفت بقى ياميكى
يعنى اتلم معايا ههههههههههههههه
لا اطفح معايا ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*بقولكم ايه

انا لسة مفطرتش

مين عازمني
*​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*اتلم ايه يابت شايفانى مبعتر*​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*اتفضل معايا ياكيمو​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

ميكى هضربك ^_^
انا هعزمك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

قشطة .. في كاتشب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اة انا عندى كاتشب فى البيت


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ميكى هضربك ^_^
> انا هعزمك






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*طب هاتي انتي الكاتشب

و ماكس البطاطس

قشطة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

قشططططططططططة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

الكاتشب اهو


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*اوك ونفرش فى اى قسم ف المنتدى وناكل لقمة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

نفرش فى قسم الكتابات ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

ولا اقوالك ياميكى نخلى العزومة النهاردة فى بروفايل كيمو هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

وآدى البطاطس


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

لو موافق ياكيمو بينا على بروفايلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههه كتابات ايه بس

في قسم المطبخ طبعاً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

يلا بقي نحط الكاتشب علي البطاطس و نعمل سندوتشات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييح


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

؟!؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

قصدى يعنى انى جعانة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*يالا بقى باى استاذنكم انا .. الحمدلله كلنا وكله تمام
اقوم احلق دقنى اصلها طولت خالص لا يفتكرونى اخوان ولا حاجة ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههه سلام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 يناير 2014)

ثباااح الخـيـر عليييكم ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*صبااااااااااااااااااااااح الفل يا باشا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

دايما 
ملخبطيني لغاية ما قربت اسيب المنتدي 
هو دلوقتي صباح الخير 
ولا قود افطر فول 
حد يجاوبني 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ديلوقتي بالليل يا بيسو

الساعة 4 بعد الظهر​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههه
تصدق اصل الصعيد عندنا 
ليل الساعة 4 المغرب 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يامسيحييييييييييييييييين


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*وانتى طيبة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*انت اية اللى خششك فى الموضوع
انا عيدت عليك انت ؟
لالالالالالالالالالا
يبقى تقوم وانت قاعد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*ما انتى عيدتى ع المسيحيييييين .. هو انا مش منهم ولا ايه
اقوم وانا قاعد اللى هو ازاى يعنى .. ده اللى زى اتكلم وانا ساكت​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

اااااااااااااااااااااة
اكلت اللحمة ؟
​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*الحمدلله .. ده انا اكلت اكل​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

انا كان تركيزى فى التورتة اصل كان عينى هتتطلع عليها
ولما بجوع بروح اضرب كفتة
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*ده انا عملت زى كده يا لارا​*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مكنتش مفوجعة اوى كدة هههههههههههههههه
دا انا حتى اكلت يوم الاتنين دا كفتتين ودخلت انام كان هيغمى عليا وعاوزة انام
​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*ما انا معملتش زى كده بالظبط يعنى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هننكر بقى ههههههه
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*يابنتى المعدة ليها علينا حق
هى كانت حاجات خفيف خفيف كده عشان الواحد يعرف ينام .. مش الاكل يكبس ع المعدة تبقى ليلة مش فايتة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*حلوة الصورة الرمزية بتاعتى دى ؟
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*شغالة .. مالها يعنى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*اصلى من ساعتها بحط صورة واشيل صورة
ومش لاقية حاجة عدل
طيب والتوقيع ؟
انا اللى عماله 
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*انا قلتلك ع الصورة حلوة واديكى غيرتيها
والتوقيع ايه ظروفه
هو كويس​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*غيرتها من باب الرخامة
ههههههههههههه
لو قول
كويس
ولا نص نص
ولا حلو
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*عايزة الحق ولا ابن اخته

هو الصراحة ربع ربع مش نص نص​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ماكس باشا

اخبارك ايه
​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*تمام ياكيمو
وانت عامل ايه ياجميل
وايه اخبار العيد واكل العيد معاك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

اززززززززززززززززيكم 
عاملين اية 
هو في حد هنا


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*تمام يابيسو وانت عامل ايه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

مش عارف يا جماعة دخولكم بقي قليل كدة ليه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

انا موجود 
اهوة وبلف كتير من المنتدي للفيس 
ومن الفيس للمنتدي 
ولما اخلص الف شوية بالموتوسيكل 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

طب انت فاتح الفيس ديلوقتي ؟!؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

اة فاتح الفيس علطول


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

Ok ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 يناير 2014)

حد موجود هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

سارة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

سبحان اللة 
يعني طلة غريبة دي 
الواحد قرب يخلل في مصر 

​


----------



## nardeen (8 يناير 2014)

منووووووورييييييين


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ناردين .. ازيك


----------



## nardeen (8 يناير 2014)

تمتم   وحضرتك؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## nardeen (8 يناير 2014)

يارب يدوم


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ميرسي

اخبار الدراسة معاكي ايه​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 يناير 2014)

اهلااااااااااااا
ازيكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

الله . ده كله هنا

اخبارك ايه يا دونا


----------



## nardeen (8 يناير 2014)

تمتم مش اوي يعني بس ماشي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 يناير 2014)

انا تمام يا كيمو
تقريبا سارة موجودة ولا دي معلومات غلط


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

لأ اوشاعة ^_^

دخلت قالت حد موجود

و خرجت تاني​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 يناير 2014)

ممممممم 
طب تمام ممكن تيجي تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

*مش عارف

انا اساساً معرفش هي مالها

عموماً .. هي حرة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

انا قربت 
مصدقش عنيا 
مضووووووووووونا هنا 
وكمان ناردين 
لالالادة كتير 
احمدك يا رب 
انتا شايف اللي انا شايفة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

ازيكم يا غاليين
مساء الورد عليكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ازيك يا ميرا

اخبارك ايه​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ازيك يا ميرا​
> 
> اخبارك ايه​


 انا كويسة نشكر ربنا
انت عامل ايه يا كيمو ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

تمام نشكر ربنا بخير


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> تمام نشكر ربنا بخير


 يارب دايما تمام و بخير :flowers:


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ميرسي ​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

العفو


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

انتي لسة بتدرسي ؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

لا خلصت الحمد لله ربنا تاب علينا


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

ههههههه

انتي خريجة ايه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

مااااااشي​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*مساء الخير
ازيكم​*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

مساء النور يا ماكس
ازيك ؟


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*تمام ياميرا نشكر ربنا
وانتى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *تمام ياميرا نشكر ربنا​*
> 
> *وانتى *​


 يارب دايما تمام يا باشا
انا كويسة نشكر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

انا هنام يا جماعة

تصبحو علي خير

هرد علي الرسالة بكره

بأذن المسيح

سلام​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا هنام يا جماعة​
> 
> تصبحو علي خير​
> هرد علي الرسالة بكره​
> ...


 رد عليها النهاردة ضروري و الا :budo:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

ازيكوا ياحلوين


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*اهلا اهلا
ازيك
اتكلمى وانتى ساكتة بقى ها​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

لا انا باكل اصلا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

اهلاااااااااااااااا

انا لسة صاحي ديلوقتي

اخباركم ايه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

صباح الفل يابطاطة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يناير 2014)

الحمد للة انك بتاكلي 
كدة اتكلم وانا مطمن 
ازيكم عاملين اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

باكل مكرونة بالبشاميل


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*طيب خلى بالك بقى يالارا لا تعكى الكيبورد والاكل ينزل بين الزراير
ازيكم كيمو وبيسو عاملين ايه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

تقريبا عكيت الدنيا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*طيب يالا باى انا هروح آكل واجيلكم تانى
هاكل مكرونة بشاميل بردو وفراخ والدنيا تمام هههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

هههههههه يلا ياطفس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يناير 2014)

هو اية دة اية حكاية المكرونة بالبشامل 
اللي لاكل المنتدي 
شغالة فية 
ههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

اصلها حلوووووووووة


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

انا عايز اكل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

عاوز تاكل اية ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

اي يتنجان بس افطر

سلام مؤقت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

لييييييييييييييييييية ؟


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هههههههه يلا ياطفس ههههههههههههههه



*انا بردو اللى طفس
ده انا حتى اكلتى ضعيفة اليومين دول
ونفسى مايعة يالارا ياختى هههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*اصلها حلوة قوى المكرونة البشاميل دى يا بيسو​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

اممممممم انا بموت فى المكرونة بالبشاميل
انا امبارح اتخانقت مع اخويا مين هياخد الكفتة اللى فى التلاجة
وبعدين قولتله اصبر هنقسم الكفتة اصبر
قالى قسمى
قولتله هما 10 اللى فاضلين
انا هاخد 8
وانت تاخد 2
قسمة العدل ههههههههههههههههه
قالى وحياة ...... وجرى ورايا الشقة كلها ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

*توم و جيري*​


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اممممممم انا بموت فى المكرونة بالبشاميل
> انا امبارح اتخانقت مع اخويا مين هياخد الكفتة اللى فى التلاجة
> وبعدين قولتله اصبر هنقسم الكفتة اصبر
> قالى قسمى
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههه نصااااابة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

بابا بيزعق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

هقوم عشان بيزعق باى يابحلوين


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

لأ استني شوية بلاش ندالة


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هقوم عشان بيزعق باى يابحلوين





YOYO JESUS قال:


> بابا بيزعق




*ههههههههههههههههههههه ياعينى كبسة .. اجرى بسرعة يابت​*:smil15: :new6: :fun_lol:​


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ استني شوية بلاش ندالة



*سيبها ياكيمو احسن ميحصلش طيب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

جيت عقبال مايحلاق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

اصبورا اكمل
لا انا مش نصابة كان اخويا واخد منى البانية كله
اسكتوا دا جرى ورايا وانا ماسكة الحلة وجاك الكلب بتاعى بيجرى ورايا
وبعديها روحت فتحت باب لشقة وطلعت ع شقة تيتة
راح طلع ورايا
قالتلنا فى اية ؟
قالها معلش مشكلة عائلية 
ودخل ورايا الاوضة وشدنى من شعرى والحلة وقعت ع الارض
قولتله عاجبك كدة
قالى اة 
اتجرى بقى دامى يخربيت هبلك ع هبلى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

يجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى YOYO JESUS مرة أخرى.​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

قيم اى حد


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اصبورا اكمل
> لا انا مش نصابة كان اخويا واخد منى البانية كله
> اسكتوا دا جرى ورايا وانا ماسكة الحلة وجاك الكلب بتاعى بيجرى ورايا
> وبعديها روحت فتحت باب لشقة وطلعت ع شقة تيتة
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه كل ده حصل على كام واحدة كفتة وبانيه
الحمدلله اخويا متجوز ومش قاعد معايا ف البيت .. وبعدين حتى لو قاعد معايا مش هيحصل كده​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

لا اصل انا واخويا توم وجيرى زى ماكيمو قال
احنا الاتنين قريبين من سن بعض جداااااااااااااااااااااا
الصبح بيقولى فين شاحن الموبايل ؟
بصتله من تحت لفوق
قام رمانى بالريموت
قولتله امشى ياابن الجذمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعديها بشوية جاى يكلمنى كنت باصة فى حاجة
فاضل ينادى كتير
وبعديها قام هبدنى بالمخدة جات فى عينى وراح قال لماما
الحقى بنتك بتولع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكم لبعض
بس اوعوا حد ف مرة يتهور ويعور التانى ههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

انا معوراه اصلا
نطيت عليه وضربته يوم العيد
ضررررررررب
عشان خد مفتاح العربية ونزل من ورايا
لما رجع بقوله كنت فين ؟
قالى مع اصحابى ؟
قولتله خدت العربية ؟
قالى لالا روحت بتاكسى
قولتله والله !!!!!!!! طيب ولية تقلق اختك عليك
قالى عندى احلى اخت فى الدنيا هاتى بوسة
قولتله لية شكلك تعبانة انا هاديك البوسة
وقومت ضربته بالروسية فى دماغه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وضربته ضرب


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

مفترية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

بيعصبنى الواد هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

ربنا بخليكو لبعض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 يناير 2014)

*اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر 
يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه







**بطرس الأولى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يناير 2014)

الووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 يناير 2014)

ايوة يا بيسو انا هنا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يناير 2014)

تصدق انا كنت بدور عليك هناك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 يناير 2014)

هناك فييين ؟!؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

وحشتونى اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2014)

*وانتى اكتر يالارا .. حمدالله ع السلامة والف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

اوعى تكون لسة بتاكل فى اكل العيد ههههههه


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههه لا ابدا
ده حتى انهاردة صيام والاكل بطاطس وبدنجان​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

ايووووووووة كدة يااخويا
اتقى الله
هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 يناير 2014)

انتي جيتي يا كلارا

الف حمدلله علي السلامة

و الف مبروك

و عقبال مباركلك علي النونو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

يارب ياكيمو يارب
وهسميه زى ماقولتلك ع الخاص ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

على فكرة اسمى لارا ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 يناير 2014)

ههههههه معلش الكاف جت غلط ههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يناير 2014)

الووووووووووووو​


----------



## bent el noor (15 يناير 2014)

Hi
عامل ايه دلوقتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يناير 2014)

انا كويس وتمام ا
الحمد للة 
انتي اية اخبارك


----------



## bent el noor (15 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا .. تمام


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 يناير 2014)

مساء الخير

اهلاً بنت النور

اخبارك ايه

و انت يا رمسيس

مش بتسأل ليه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يناير 2014)

انا الحمد للة بقيت كويس 
وانتا يا كيمو ما بقتش بتسأل لية 
شوفوا الموضوع دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246029
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 يناير 2014)

لقد حددت الموضوع خاطئ. إذا إتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء راسل الإدارة.​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

الوووووووووووووووووووو
لارا كيمو ميسوا انتو ا 
فين 
اجي اضربكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

حد هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

لا اري غتاتة مثل هذة 
انتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
فين


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

الووووووووووووو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

ازززززززززززيك يا ميسو
انتا فين


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ربن
> انا سامع ان فى حد طابخ
> ده هو مين وفين
> ...


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ازززززززززززيك يا ميسو
> انتا فين



حبيب قلبى 
ابو عدنان ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

يا راجل مش باين لية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

انا قولت الواد سافر 
وولا مختفي ولا لقي لقية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا قولت الواد سافر
> وولا مختفي ولا لقي لقية



لو على السفر يا ماو فانا فعلا مسافر 
اما مختفى فانا بعيد عن الانظار 
اما بقى لقيت لقيه 
فهى لقيه ربنا لياهى 
(... مراتى ... وبنتى ...)
فالحمد لله انا موجود يا باشا ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

وبعدين الناس اللي هنا راحوا فين 
لارا 
انتي فين
اندهي كيمو 
وتعالوا بسرعة 
عندي فراخ محمرة 

​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وبعدين الناس اللي هنا راحوا فين
> لارا
> انتي فين
> اندهي كيمو
> ...



ههههههههههه
دول يابا شكلهم واكلين مش زينا يا ماو 
هات الفرخه وتعالى لعمو ضبش 
....... يا معلم ......​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

طيب تعالي انتا اتعشي معاي 
مستنيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*انتوا فاتحينها محل فوزى الكبابجى لية ..؟ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

فاضيين يا لارا 
قولنا نطبخ فراخ 
مش اللي انتي شوفتية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*لا انا خمسة وهقوم اعمل عشاء
بيض وبطاطس محنحرة
تتفضلوا معانا ...؟
طبعا عزومة مركبية 
فلمهاش لازمة الغتاتة وتقولوا اة جايين
هتطردكوا من ع باب الشقة
اة اة اعملها عاتيى ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا انا خمسة وهقوم اعمل عشاء
> بيض وبطاطس محنحرة
> تتفضلوا معانا ...؟
> طبعا عزومة مركبية
> ...


اخص عليكي طيب انا لسة باعت ليكي لحمة 
علي الغداء كوليها 
ورجعي في وش جوزك عاتي يعني 
بتحصل في احسن العائلات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*يارب يسمعك يارب هههههههههههههههههههه
لا شوية كدة واقوم اعمل العشا احسن يقوم ياكلنى
انا طول النهار متلقحة عند امى ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

مش عارف قافل الزوار لية 
ممكن يكون من الادارة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*انا حاطته كدة فى قايمة الاتصالات
لما نشوف
انا كدة عملت اللى عليا والباقى ع ربنا هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا انا خمسة وهقوم اعمل عشاء
> بيض وبطاطس محنحرة
> تتفضلوا معانا ...؟
> طبعا عزومة مركبية
> ...



ههههههههههههههه 
بيض وعرفتاه وبطاطس وبرضو عرفناها
اما محنحره دى جديده 
وبعد كدا معروف عنك انك
ابو الكرم كله والعكس صحيح
طبعا ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> بيض وعرفتاه وبطاطس وبرضو عرفناها
> اما محنحره دى جديده
> وبعد كدا معروف عنك انك
> ...



*دى اشاعات مغرضة :smile02
اكيد ابن خالة مامتك من ام تانية هو اللى قالك عنى كدة :smile01
اقفل بوقك يابيسو هتفضحنى عند الاجانب :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*بيسو كدة كمان الرسايل الخاصة اتقفلت عنده
بطل لعب احسن تقطع الكهرباء كمان 
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *دى اشاعات مغرضة :smile02
> اكيد ابن خالة مامتك من ام تانية هو اللى قالك عنى كدة :smile01
> اقفل بوقك يابيسو هتفضحنى عند الاجانب :nunu0000:
> *​



ههههههههههههههه 
للاسف الاجانب عارفين بكدا
هههههههههههههههه وميسو مش بيسو 
ركزى كفايه فول بقى 
ههههههههههههههه​ه


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بيسو كدة كمان الرسايل الخاصة اتقفلت عنده
> بطل لعب احسن تقطع الكهرباء كمان
> *​



هههههههه 
بتتكلمو عن مين ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

يا عم ميسو 
افتح الرسائل عندك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

فية موضوع عايز انزلة 
وعايز اعرف راي الخبير اللي هنا 
علشان اعرض علية الصور قبل ما انزل الموضوع 
ويقولي رأية اية 
مستني الخبير او الخبيرة 
بس مش لارا


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فية موضوع عايز انزلة
> وعايز اعرف راي الخبير اللي هنا
> علشان اعرض علية الصور قبل ما انزل الموضوع
> ويقولي رأية اية
> ...



اكيد مش انا طبعا 
ولا اقلك خلاص 
انا ممكن اتنازل وشوف مو\ضوعك 
يابنى ....
قولى انت بتشتكى من ايه 
قصدى ايه موضوعك
هههههههههههه​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا عم ميسو
> افتح الرسائل عندك



اوك يا ريس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*معلش كنت بعمل البيض
ونزلت تانى هههههههههههه
انا جيت نورت الغيط
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> للاسف الاجانب عارفين بكدا
> هههههههههههههههه وميسو مش بيسو
> ركزى كفايه فول بقى
> ههههههههههههههه​ه


*  ماهو انا كنت بكلم بيسو ياميسو  :smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  ماهو انا كنت بكلم بيسو ياميسو  :smile01:smile01
> *​



اه وليه الاحراج ده بقى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اه وليه الاحراج ده بقى










*بعتلك طلب صداقة اقبله ياعمى
هو انت اسمك اية صحيح ؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اكيد مش انا طبعا
> ولا اقلك خلاص
> انا ممكن اتنازل وشوف مو\ضوعك
> يابنى ....
> ...


ماشي يا عم هبعتة علي الخاص وكمان ابو فادي كان عارف الموضوع 
ابعت انتا اللي قولت 
لارا ابعتلة الصور 
ولا اية رأيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ماشي يا عم هبعتة علي الخاص وكمان ابو فادي كان عارف الموضوع
> ابعت انتا اللي قولت
> لارا ابعتلة الصور
> ولا اية رأيك


*  مسحتها
اولا لانى بمسح الخاص اول باول
ثانيا لانها صور ترعب
وقلبى الصغير لايحتمل :smile02
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بعتلك طلب صداقة اقبله ياعمى
> هو انت اسمك اية صحيح ؟؟
> [/SIZE]​*​​[/COmi
> misoo
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> YOYO JESUS قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

يعني ابعت الصور لميسو ولا اية رأيك 
انا عارفك هتقولي ابعت الصور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني ابعت الصور لميسو ولا اية رأيك
> انا عارفك هتقولي ابعت الصور


*  ابعتها ابعتها
بحب الخير ياخواتشى :smile01
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

يااااااااه

تصدقوا وحشني الموضوع

عاملين ايه​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  ابعتها ابعتها
> بحب الخير ياخواتشى :smile01
> *​



يا خواتشى ؟؟؟
لا يبقى ابعتها بقى 
هههههههههههههههه​ه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> يااااااااه
> 
> تصدقوا وحشني الموضوع
> 
> عاملين ايه​


*  نحن فى خير ياسيدى
ولكن ماذا نحن فعلون من غيرك :smile02
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> يا خواتشى ؟؟؟
> لا يبقى ابعتها بقى
> هههههههههههههههه​ه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> يا خواتشى ؟؟؟
> لا يبقى ابعتها بقى
> هههههههههههههههه​ه


في الطريق خلاص 
وصلت المعلومة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

ايه محدش هنا ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايه محدش هنا ولا ايه ؟​


*  دة ع اساس انى هوا يعنى
رديت عليك ياسيدى
ولكن ماذا اقول بعد ماقيل :smile02
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> misoo قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا اسمك اللى فى شهادة الميلاد اية ؟
> ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

خمييييييييييييييييييييس​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

عامل ايه يا خمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> YOYO JESUS قال:
> 
> 
> > لالالالالالالالالالا خلاص من غير  ضرب
> ...


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> في الطريق خلاص
> وصلت المعلومة
> [/QUOTE
> ايه يا عم فيلم فريد شوقى ده
> ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

صفة مشتركة بيني و بينك يا ميسو

احنا الاتنين متعقدين من اسماءنا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> صفة مشتركة بيني و بينك يا ميسو
> 
> احنا الاتنين متعقدين من اسماءنا​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> عامل ايه يا خمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييس



حبيب قلبى 
وحشنى يا مــــــــــــــــاو 
فينك ياراجل​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ابن يسوعنا قال:
> 
> 
> > في الطريق خلاص
> ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

استاذ ميسو

محسوبك كيمو

واد من الشلة الفاسدة ديه

متزعلش يا باشا كُننا بنهزر معاك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> misoo قال:
> 
> 
> > بص في الرسائل الخاصة وكلمني علي الرسائل الخاصة علشان عايز اعرف رأي كيموكمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> حبيب قلبى
> وحشنى يا مــــــــــــــــاو
> فينك ياراجل​




حبيبي

مش زعلان اهو يا بت يا لارا

عامل ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> استاذ ميسو
> 
> محسوبك كيمو
> 
> ...


*احنا شلة فاسدة ؟؟؟
طيب استر علينا يستر عليك ربنا :smile02
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

> بص في الرسائل الخاصة وكلمني علي الرسائل الخاصة علشان عايز اعرف رأي كيموكمان



رأي كيمو في ايه ؟؟

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

اية دة انتا قولتلهم اسمك 
انا يدوب قولت للمهندسة ايريني بس 
اديك انتا قولت للمنتدي كلة 
العب يا لعبك 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> خمييييييييييييييييييييس​



ما بلاش خميس بقى
نحم ائمرنى يا باشا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> حبيبي
> 
> مش زعلان اهو يا بت يا لارا
> 
> عامل ايه







​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *احنا شلة فاسدة ؟؟؟
> طيب استر علينا يستر عليك ربنا :smile02
> *​




استر عليكو ؟!؟

ده انا اللي فاسدها اساساً


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ​




ااااااااه

انتي وقعتي ما بيننا 

ماااااشي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية دة انتا قولتلهم اسمك
> انا يدوب قولت للمهندسة ايريني بس
> اديك انتا قولت للمنتدي كلة
> العب يا لعبك
> ههههههههههههه


*  سيب الواد فى حاله
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> استر عليكو ؟!؟
> 
> ده انا اللي فاسدها اساساً


*  لا انا اس الفساد لو سمحت :smile02
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ما بلاش خميس بقى
> نحم ائمرنى يا باشا​




اسف يا ريس

اقبل طلب الصداقة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

اتكلموا علي نفسكم بس 
انا هنام 
بكرة بعد العصر نتقابل هنا 
في هذا المنبر  
لنكمل حديثنا 
الي اللقاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اتكلموا علي نفسكم بس
> انا هنام
> بكرة بعد العصر نتقابل هنا
> في هذا المنبر
> ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  لا انا اس الفساد لو سمحت :smile02
> *​




لألألألأ

كلو الا اللقب ده

عييييييييييييب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لألألألأ
> 
> كلو الا اللقب ده
> 
> عييييييييييييب






​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اتكلموا علي نفسكم بس
> انا هنام
> بكرة بعد العصر نتقابل هنا
> في هذا المنبر
> ...



سلام يا باااااااااشا


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

ميسو راح فين

؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ميسو راح فين
> 
> ؟؟​



*هيروح ينام هو التانى :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

بجد ؟؟

لييييييييييييه

هو انا اجي من هنا

هما يمشو من هنا

؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

لأ انا عايز ارغي مع ميسو شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> بجد ؟؟
> 
> لييييييييييييه
> 
> ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

شكلة مش بينام باليل ميسو 
بس انا عندي شغل بدري 
تصبحوا علي خير 
ميسو مش بينام بالليل ها


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>



ايه ياجدعان قطعتو قلبى 
انا مش فاهم حاجه
فى اى حاجه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكلة مش بينام باليل ميسو
> بس انا عندي شغل بدري
> تصبحوا علي خير
> ميسو مش بينام بالليل ها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ايه ياجدعان قطعتو قلبى
> انا مش فاهم حاجه
> فى اى حاجه​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكلة مش بينام باليل ميسو
> بس انا عندي شغل بدري
> تصبحوا علي خير
> ميسو مش بينام بالليل ها



اعتمد يا معلم 
وانت من اهلو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


من دة علي دة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

قششششششطة

بس خليك شوية يا بيسو
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> من دة علي دة


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

مسيو

...​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*انا عاوزة اطلع شقتى انام ياقوم
ماتيجى نتفق اننا نيجى بكرة الصبح هونا ؟؟
*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مسيو
> 
> ...​



ايونا 
اتفضل​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا عاوزة اطلع شقتى انام ياقوم
> ماتيجى نتفق اننا نيجى بكرة الصبح هونا ؟؟
> *​



الصبح امتى يعنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> الصبح امتى يعنى


*




دى مشكلتكم انتم 
انا ببقى هنا من الساعة 8 ونصف او 9 تقريبا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

اقبل طلب الصجاقة يا ميسو

الصبح الساعة كام​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

ده انا لو هصحي علشان امتحان مش هصحي 8 او 9

جري اييييييييييييه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اقبل طلب الصجاقة يا ميسو
> 
> الصبح الساعة كام​


*  ماقولتلكم ببقى الساعة 8 ونصف او 9 هنا
بس اوعوا تفقروا احسن المنبه مايضربش ومش اصحى وانا مبصدق احضن المخدة
وهييييييييييييخ :smile02
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

بس اسكتي يا بتتتتتتتتتتت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> بس اسكتي يا بتتتتتتتتتتت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

يبخرببيت كومنتاتك​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
متخليهيا 8 الا ربع 
ههههههههههههههه
 انا بصراحه احتمال اطلع شغل 
اذا مطلعتش يبقى معاكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

ميسو

انت عندك كام سنة


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ميسو
> 
> انت عندك كام سنة



27 
يا رايق


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مايو 2014)

و بتنام الساعة كااااااااام​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

الووووووووووووووو

حد هنا يا جدعااااااااااان​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

مين بيخبط


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

انااااااااااااااا انااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> متخليهيا 8 الا ربع
> ههههههههههههههه
> انا بصراحه احتمال اطلع شغل
> اذا مطلعتش يبقى معاكم



*تصدقوا وتؤمنوا بربنا
المنبة مش صحانى
وفضلت نايمة هيييييييييييييخ
ولسة صاحية قولت ساضرب فى الخلاط ضربا مبرحا :smile01
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

صباح الى بتغنى 
حد موجووووووووووووود 
هنا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> صباح الى بتغنى
> حد موجووووووووووووود
> هنا ؟؟؟؟​


*  نحن هوووووووووووووونا :smile01
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تصدقوا وتؤمنوا بربنا
> المنبة مش صحانى
> وفضلت نايمة هيييييييييييييخ
> ولسة صاحية قولت ساضرب فى الخلاط ضربا مبرحا :smile01
> *​



هههههههههههههههه
يحرام 
وليه القسوه دى 
دا حتى قلب الانثى 
قطه 
ههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يحرام
> وليه القسوه دى
> دا حتى قلب الانثى
> ...






​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

الووووووووووووو

مين هنا​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> الووووووووووووو
> 
> مين هنا​



ايونا يا ماو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

السلام والرحمة والرز واللحمة 
انا جيت نورت الغيط 
فين الترحيب وفين ضرب النار 
عايز اجمل هيصة


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> السلام والرحمة والرز واللحمة
> انا جيت نورت الغيط
> فين الترحيب وفين ضرب النار
> عايز اجمل هيصة



هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
عمو جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
نورت اغيط
قصدى نورت المنتدى يا ماو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

تعشبشاي


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تعشبشاي



يعنى ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

تعالي اشرب شاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

انا عايز شاي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

ومالة روح المطبخ هتلاقي بوتوجاز 
وغلاي شاي 
ومية 
اعمل شاي 
ورينا شطارتك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

لأ اعمل انت

بحب اشربه من ايدك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

هو انا خطيبتك تحبة من ايدي 
اية حاج 
مالك 
انتا عارف بتكلم مين


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو انا خطيبتك تحبة من ايدي
> اية حاج
> مالك
> انتا عارف بتكلم مين



هههههههههههههههههههه
اشرب يا ريس 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

ميسـو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

كيمو 
عملت شاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

طيب فين البنت الموكوسة مش باينة لية


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

​


Crazy Man قال:


> ميسـو​



نعم[/SIZE]ايونا


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

انت بتسهر للساعة كام


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

معلقتين سكر يا بيسو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

يا عم سيب الواد ينام عندة شغل بكرة 
مالك يا كيمو 
اوعي تسهروا الواد ها


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

انا بنام الساعة 5


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انت بتسهر للساعة كام



واحد اتنين تلاته على 
حسب الدنيا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

ومالة ما انتا فاضي 
بقولك اية يا كيمو 
فية موضوع وعايز انزلة 
وحيث انك خبير وضليع في اقسام المنتدي 
عايز ابعت الصور علي الخاص وقولي انزلة في اي قسم 
مستني ردك


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طيب فين البنت الموكوسة مش باينة لية



لالالالالالالالالا مسمحلكش 
انك تتكلم عن الموكوسه 
هههههههههههههههههه
قصدى لارا كدا ماشى هااا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

ابعت يا بيسو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*انا محروق دمى حرقة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا محروق دمى حرقة
> *​


من اية يا تري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*من حاجات ياما اوى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *من حاجات ياما اوى
> *​


اية هي الحاجات دي يا موكوسة حرقتي دمي 
انا كمان 
فية اية اعترفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*حاسة بمصيبة جايلى ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

لاراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*كيموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حاسة بمصيبة جايلى ^_^
> *​


يا لطيف يا لطيف 
مصيبة اية دي يا تري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*مصيبة ماكنتش على بالى
يالطشيف يالطشيف هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مصيبة ماكنتش على بالى
> يالطشيف يالطشيف هههههههههههههههه*​


وبعدين يا بت اتكلمي 
مالك 
فية اية 
لو جيت عندك هضربك علشان تتكلمي 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*هئ هئ هئ
مافيش كنت بحمر بطاطس والمهمة فشلت هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هئ هئ هئ
> مافيش كنت بحمر بطاطس والمهمة فشلت هههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


طيب ابعتلك 
الحيوان اللي شفتية تحمرية 
والعملية مش هتفشل خالص 
نتايجها مضمونة خالص 
اسعاف سريع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone here​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*yesssssssssssssssssssss
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

I feel bored​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *yesssssssssssssssssssss
> *​



معلهش والنبى ممكن تتكلمو عربى 
علشان تعليمى فرنساوى 
هههههههههههههه:smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> معلهش والنبى ممكن تتكلمو عربى
> علشان تعليمى فرنساوى
> هههههههههههههه:smile01



معلش الواد حافظ كلمتين 
جاي يتفلسف بيهم علينا 
لو مسكتك يا كيمو هربطك في العامود اللي جوة بيتكم 
لو ما اتكلمتش 
صعيدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

احِنيه جازفين يا بوُوُوُوُي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> I feel bored​


*  me too so much 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> معلهش والنبى ممكن تتكلمو عربى
> علشان تعليمى فرنساوى
> هههههههههههههه:smile01


*جيف مى هبمبروجر :smile01
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *جيف مى هبمبروجر :smile01
> *​



جيف مى وهمبرورجر كمان 
لا كدا ذوتيها يا لارا 
انا
انا
انا هقولك هعمل ايه 
انا هجيبلك الهمبروجررررررررررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> جيف مى وهمبرورجر كمان
> لا كدا ذوتيها يا لارا
> انا
> انا
> ...



*تصدق هعيط :smile01
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تصدق هعيط :smile01
> *​



ليه كدا بس 
مانا هجبلك  عايزه ايه تانى 
بس انا قربت اعيط​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ليه كدا بس
> مانا هجبلك  عايزه ايه تانى
> بس انا قربت اعيط​



*هتعيط من جنانى انا وكيمو صوح ...؟ :smile01
حذرنك من الاول والله :giveup:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة

انا زهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*انا همـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت وانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هتعيط من جنانى انا وكيمو صوح ...؟ :smile01
> حذرنك من الاول والله :giveup:
> *​



هههههههههههههه لا طبعا مش منكم 
اصلى افتكرت نفس الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​ه


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 مايو 2014)

حد هنا ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*انا جيت
مين موجود ..؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

انا يا خالتو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*اهلين اهلين
وفين ميسو ..؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

بياخد جولة في الفيس اصلة نزل صورة لية ومستني المعجبين 
والاكوانتيين 
يديلو ليك وكومنت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
انا اللى لسة راجعة من المهرجان فى الكنيسة
ودمى محروق حرقة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

لية بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

حد يجي من الكنيسة ودمة محروق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*العيال الصغير اللى فى المهرجان
اصلا انا بخدم فى كنيسة فى حى شعبى
والعيال استغفر الله العظيم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
الولة النهاردة مسكت نفسى عليه
وفى الاخر قالى مش عاوز احضر قبطى وجرى 
الاستاذ جاى يجرى وراه وجابه
سكتنا اول مرة
تانى مرة قولتله لو خرجت انت مش داخل المهرجان تانى
قالى اصلك بترغى كتير
احنا اخدنا الحاجات دى فى درس الشماس
قولتله طيب معلش ياحبيبى
وبعدين جاى العبهم لعبة قالى بذمتك دى لعبة
وقولتله وبذمتك دة رد يامايكل
وطردته بره لما اتخنقت وجبت اخرى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *العيال الصغير اللى فى المهرجان
> اصلا انا بخدم فى كنيسة فى حى شعبى
> والعيال استغفر الله العظيم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> الولة النهاردة مسكت نفسى عليه
> ...


العيال كدة والولد دة عجبني 
شخصيتة قوية من صغرة 
انا حبيتة خلاص علشان عرف ينرفزك هههههههههه
امال عيالك يطلعوا اية اكتر منة ياماما
وحياتك زي ما بقولك كدة


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *العيال الصغير اللى فى المهرجان
> اصلا انا بخدم فى كنيسة فى حى شعبى
> والعيال استغفر الله العظيم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> الولة النهاردة مسكت نفسى عليه
> ...



يا هلا والشاى غلا 
يواد ياعصبى انت 
بصراحه الولد غلطان 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

مزااااااااااااج الخير على احلى ورده​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*لا وبيقولى والله حرام عليكوا احنا خدنا الدرس القبطى دة 3 مرات
قولتله اة حرام معلش احنا وحشين احنا ظالمينك
اقعد يامايكل احسنلك
وفى الاخر جاى يسمع معايا سمع صح
اديته شبيسى قالى لالا عاوز بسكويت
قولتله خد
وبعدين قالى طيب خدى واحدة قولتله مش عاوزه
قالى خدى بقى الله ههههههههههه
خدت وبعدين لقيته فاتحلى علبة البسكويت بيقولى شبكتك اهى ياتاسونى
قولتله شبكتى ؟؟
قالى اة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> يا هلا والشاى غلا
> يواد ياعصبى انت
> بصراحه الولد غلطان
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*انا مسكت نفسى كان نفسى اديله ع قفاه :new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا وبيقولى والله حرام عليكوا احنا خدنا الدرس القبطى دة 3 مرات
> قولتله اة حرام معلش احنا وحشين احنا ظالمينك
> اقعد يامايكل احسنلك
> وفى الاخر جاى يسمع معايا سمع صح
> ...


مش قولت الواد ىدة عجبني اهو طلع عندة نظر كمان 
وبيعرف ينقي ههههههههه


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا مسكت نفسى كان نفسى اديله ع قفاه :new6:
> *​



ايوه يا خطر انت 
انا عارف انك حنينه 
قلبك مطوعكيش صح 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مش قولت الواد ىدة عجبني اهو طلع عندة نظر كمان
> وبيعرف ينقي ههههههههه


*  ياشيخ اسكت انا جيبته من قفاه اول مرة
قالى انتى عارفة اخويا مين ؟؟
قولتله مين
قالى انا اخو استاذ ناشد
ناشد دة معانا فى الكنيسة
خرجت قولت لناشد لم اخوك عنى
قالى بلاش تحبطى الولد :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا مسكت نفسى كان نفسى اديله ع قفاه :new6:
> *​


الولد دة يستاهل كايزة غالية كمان 
دة عملك قيمة وزود ثقتك بنقسك عايزة تضربية كمان لالالالا كدة غلط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ايوه يا خطر انت
> انا عارف انك حنينه
> قلبك مطوعكيش صح
> هههههههههههههههه​


*  لا انا قولت انا فى الكنيسة :love34:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الولد دة يستاهل كايزة غالية كمان
> دة عملك قيمة وزود ثقتك بنقسك عايزة تضربية كمان لالالالا كدة غلط


*  الله يخربيت اللى يقول خلف
الحمد الله انى مخلفتش :new6:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  ياشيخ اسكت انا جيبته من قفاه اول مرة
> قالى انتى عارفة اخويا مين ؟؟
> قولتله مين
> قالى انا اخو استاذ ناشد
> ...


 كدة مزبطينها مع بعضش تبقي مؤامرة 
اوعي تسكتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  الله يخربيت اللى يقول خلف
> الحمد الله انى مخلفتش :new6:*​


ههههههههه
هتخلفي والنحمة هتخلفي وهيبقوا زي مايكل ويمكن اكتر شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كدة مزبطينها مع بعضش تبقي مؤامرة
> اوعي تسكتي



*ماهو ناشد بيقولى تعالى بس بصى يالارا
الواد مشارك اهو
قولتله ازاى
قالى بيقلب معاكى الصفحات بتعات المجلة
قولتله اطلع بره
قالى بقى كدة 
قولتله اة وشوية وهبعتلك اخوك :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههه
> هتخلفي والنحمة هتخلفي وهيبقوا زي مايكل ويمكن اكتر شوية


*  فى المشمش :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ماهو ناشد بيقولى تعالى بس بصى يالارا
> الواد مشارك اهو
> قولتله ازاى
> قالى بيقلب معاكى الصفحات بتعات المجلة
> ...


جالك كلامي دة الواحد استرجع نبوتة تاني اهوة


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  الله يخربيت اللى يقول خلف
> الحمد الله انى مخلفتش :new6:*​



:smil15:​:smil15:
هههههههههههههه
ولسا
ولسا
ولسا
اه لو شوفتى 
مادونا
على هدوئها وجمالها 
وهى بتقلك يا 
تيته
قصدى يا
طنط
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> جالك كلامي دة الواحد استرجع نبوتة تاني اهوة



*وبعدين وانا خارجة الواد ماسك فيا بيقولى استنى ياتاسونى
قولتله اية قالى الميعاد التانى امتى ؟؟
قولتله يوم الاربعاء الساعة 5 ياحبيبى
قالى 5 او 5 ونصف
قولتله امشى يامايكل ياحبيبى روح :t19:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> :smil15:​:smil15:
> هههههههههههههه
> ولسا
> ولسا
> ...



*هى جت لسا ..؟ :new6:
دة انا هربيها بس اما تيجى :smil15:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هى جت لسا ..؟ :new6:
> دة انا هربيها بس اما تيجى :smil15:
> *​



هتربى مين يااااااااااا عوووومر 
امال امها هتعمل ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *وبعدين وانا خارجة الواد ماسك فيا بيقولى استنى ياتاسونى
> قولتله اية قالى الميعاد التانى امتى ؟؟
> قولتله يوم الاربعاء الساعة 5 ياحبيبى
> قالى 5 او 5 ونصف
> ...


عايزة تقوليلة يا حبيبي وميعملش اكتر من كدة 
دة الولد محظوظ والنبي محظوظ 
ههههههههه
يا بنت انتي الناس كلها بتحبك صغار وكبار 
بصي لنفسك شوية استعجلتي لية في الكواز انا معرفشي العرسانى مكنتش هتخلص هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هتربى مين يااااااااااا عوووومر
> امال امها هتعمل ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


*  ماهو انا هساعدها 
وبعدين اهو عومر طلع اهو :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عايزة تقوليلة يا حبيبي وميعملش اكتر من كدة
> دة الولد محظوظ والنبي محظوظ
> ههههههههه
> يا بنت انتي الناس كلها بتحبك صغار وكبار
> بصي لنفسك شوية استعجلتي لية في الكواز انا معرفشي العرسانى مكنتش هتخلص هههههه



*لا حبيبى دى كانت من تحت ضرسى
اة وربنا :new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

تصبحوا علي خير بدي نام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تصبحوا علي خير بدي نام


*  الساعة لسة 10
انت بتنام بدرى لية زى الفراخ :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  ماهو انا هساعدها
> وبعدين اهو عومر طلع اهو :new6:
> *​


متشنكرين ياستى 
انا عايز امها بس الى تربيها
على الاقل متطلعش مجنونه زيك:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا حبيبى دى كانت من تحت ضرسى
> اة وربنا :new6:
> *​


هههههههههه
وانا كمان 
انا مش هنام ههههههه
بطلت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> متشنكرين ياستى
> انا عايز امها بس الى تربيها
> على الاقل متطلعش مجنونه زيك:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


*  يمكن مين عارف :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههه
> وانا كمان
> انا مش هنام ههههههه
> بطلت



*بس انا شوية وهنام :smil15:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  الساعة لسة 10
> انت بتنام بدرى لية زى الفراخ :new6:
> *​



اخص الله يكشسفك فضحتنا 
قدام .........................و .......................... 
روح امشى ولا اعرفك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس انا شوية وهنام :smil15:
> *​


اركني علي جنب 
احبطيني 
انا هقول لابوكي 
ماليش دعوة ها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اخص الله يكشسفك فضحتنا
> قدام .........................و ..........................
> روح امشى ولا اعرفك



*بيقولك مش عاوز يعرفك تانى يارمسيس
انا بهدى النفوس بس :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اركني علي جنب
> احبطيني
> انا هقول لابوكي
> ماليش دعوة ها



*قول لجوزى
هو اللى بيقدر دلوقتى يكرشنى بره البيت :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس انا شوية وهنام :smil15:
> *​



تعم ياختى 
امال هقعد لوحدى انا بخاف من المنتدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اخص الله يكشسفك فضحتنا
> قدام .........................و ..........................
> روح امشى ولا اعرفك


انتي بتتكلموا بتوقيت مصر  
احنا مش في مصر 
انتا توهت ولا اية يا ميسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> تعم ياختى
> امال هقعد لوحدى انا بخاف من المنتدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*وانا بخاف من الضلمة
والمنتدى بيجى ع الساعة 11 بيطفوا الانوار
حافظا ع الكهرباء :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتي بتتكلموا بتوقيت مصر
> احنا مش في مصر
> انتا توهت ولا اية يا ميسو



*امال انتوا فين ..؟
فى روندا تشيك :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *قول لجوزى
> هو اللى بيقدر دلوقتى يكرشنى بره البيت :new6:
> *​



يياااااااااارب
يااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااارب
لا اوعى تفتكرى عليكى 
لا دا انا بطلب  منه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *قول لجوزى
> هو اللى بيقدر دلوقتى يكرشنى بره البيت :new6:
> *​


هنكدب 
شكل الكدب بدأ هو يقدر يكح معاكي 
انا عمو يا بنتي ههههههه
وعارف لارا كويس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> يياااااااااارب
> يااااااااااارب
> ياااااااااااارب
> لا اوعى تفتكرى عليكى
> ...



*بتتطلب اية ..؟
انى اطرد
فى خطط جوزى المستقبلية الجاية انه يكرشنى :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *امال انتوا فين ..؟
> فى روندا تشيك :fun_lol:
> *​



لالالالالالالا 
فى اروندا اروندا بره
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هنكدب
> شكل الكدب بدأ هو يقدر يكح معاكي
> انا عمو يا بنتي ههههههه
> وعارف لارا كويس


*  دة بيكح وبيعطس وبيتف :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> فى اروندا اروندا بره
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*محدش شاف بوقى ..؟
اصله كان عاوز يشرب قهوة :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بتتطلب اية ..؟
> انى اطرد
> فى خطط جوزى المستقبلية الجاية انه يكرشنى :new6:
> *​



بس متقاطعيش قولى يارب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> بس متقاطعيش قولى يارب
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*يارب مادونا لما تيجى تقرشك هيا :new6:
كل الناس بتقول ياااارب
يااااااااارب 
يااااااااارب :new6:*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *محدش شاف بوقى ..؟
> اصله كان عاوز يشرب قهوة :fun_lol:
> *​



مبرووك علينا الاعدام يا رجااااله 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> مبرووك علينا الاعدام يا رجااااله
> هههههههههههههههه


*  انا يطلعلى دة
انا يطلعلى دة :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يارب مادونا لما تيجى تقرشك هيا :new6:
> كل الناس بتقول ياااارب
> يااااااااارب
> يااااااااارب :new6:*​


:smil15::smil15: مادونا وام مادونا 
بيموتو فيا
اعمل ايه 
طيب وحنين
مش زى ناس 
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> :smil15::smil15: مادونا وام مادونا
> بيموتو فيا
> اعمل ايه
> طيب وحنين
> ...


*  احنا مش شوفنا بعض ..؟
انت مش طيب
اكدب يعنى :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  احنا مش شوفنا بعض ..؟
> انت مش طيب
> اكدب يعنى :new6:
> *​



لالالالالالالالالالالالا
طيب وحنين
واسالى ام مادونا وهى تقولك 
انتى تعرفى اكتر منها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> طيب وحنين
> واسالى ام مادونا وهى تقولك
> انتى تعرفى اكتر منها


*وانا ايش ضرانى :fun_lol:
بس والله انا كمان شمعة تحترق من اجل ان تلسع الاخرين :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *وانا ايش ضرانى :fun_lol:
> بس والله انا كمان شمعة تحترق من اجل ان تلسع الاخرين :new6:
> *​



هههههههههههه
مهو باين
دانتى شمعه تحرق الاخرين 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> مهو باين
> دانتى شمعه تحرق الاخرين
> ههههههههههههههه


*  مش للدرنجدى :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  مش للدرنجدى :new6:
> *​



ش هتحرق اوى يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  دة بيكح وبيعطس وبيتف :new6:
> *​


لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
كدة غلط ابوكي بالجزمة يطربك وجوزك بيكح وكمان بيعطص 
دة تسيب واهمال هاتو الاستاذ عبود مصلحة اهية وكمان الاستاذ عبود هيسخلهولك زي الشعرة من العجين 
انتي اتهانتيء كتي 
بيكح قدامك 
اهمال وتسيب انا ساكتة لية 
لحد دلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> ش هتحرق اوى يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههه


*  بتلسع بس :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
> كدة غلط ابوكي بالجزمة يطربك وجوزك بيكح وكمان بيعطص
> دة تسيب واهمال هاتو الاستاذ عبود مصلحة اهية وكمان الاستاذ عبود هيسخلهولك زي الشعرة من العجين
> انتي اتهانتيء كتي
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *  بتلسع بس :fun_lol:
> *​



واثقه فى نفسك ها
يواد تقيل انت 
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

*تصبحوا ع خير *​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تصبحوا ع خير *​



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا هعيط ا


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 مايو 2014)

هو انتو متجتمعوش الا و انا مش هنا ؟؟؟
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 مايو 2014)

يا جدعااااااااان​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 مايو 2014)

حد هنا

؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*انا هونا ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 مايو 2014)

اهلييييييييييييين لارا

انتخبتي ؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*ايون
السيسى طبعا مافيش كلام
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2014)

انا انتخبت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا انتخبت


*  السيسى طبحا ياحبو صح
دة الناس عندنا واقفين من الساعة 6 الصبح
وواحد من الظباط وواحدة ست معدية قالها حسبى ياستى عشان السلاح متعمر
وقال للعسكير الشاب الصغير ابعد ياابنى السلاح احسن يقولوا الجيش هو اللى بيقتل الناس 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 مايو 2014)

حبو انتخبت مُرسي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*حد يقولى ازاى بنزل فيديو من ع النت للجهاز*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

وعلميني انا كمان 
مستني ردكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*خلينا بقى قاعدين
جبتك ياعبد المعين تعنى
لقيتك ياعبد المعين عاوز تتعان
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *خلينا بقى قاعدين
> جبتك ياعبد المعين تعنى
> لقيتك ياعبد المعين عاوز تتعان
> *​


بصي اسألي ميسو 
بس هو دلوقتي في حفلة تنكرية كمان شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*حفلة تنكرية ..؟
اية اية اية اية ..؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حفلة تنكرية ..؟
> اية اية اية اية ..؟
> *​


يعني معزوب من اصحابة ومحتفلين بية 
هو دة ممنوع عندكم في اسكندرية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*هو انا من اسكندرية ..؟
ربنا يحميك لشبابك ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هو انا من اسكندرية ..؟
> ربنا يحميك لشبابك ههههههههههههه
> *​


يا بت بدلعت ما عارفك من ابو تشت 
اللي جنب حلايب والشلاتين لازم تسيحي يعني 
وتعرفي الناس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*ابو تشت ..؟
اة انا من ابو تشت
الحمد الله انك مش سيحتلى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ابو تشت ..؟
> اة انا من ابو تشت
> الحمد الله انك مش سيحتلى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


شوفتي انا مش بعرف غير الحقيقة ومش برضي لااقول لحد علشان ميزعلش مني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*ايوة ايوة
واخدة بالى ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ايوة ايوة
> واخدة بالى ^_^
> *​


علشان تعرفي انا بخي علشان بنحبك وما تنحرجيش 
من حد 
المهم انا من البلد دي وكلها مصر 
مش هقول لحد 
سرك في بير 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*بير مخروم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
بير مش زير 
فية فرق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*الاتنين مخرومين
والحمد الله
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مايو 2014)

حد هننننننننننننننننننننننا ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*انا هونا
بس انت مش هونا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مايو 2014)

حد هنا !!


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

*هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى*

هــــــــــلا والشـــــــــــاى  غلـــــــــــى 
حـــد معانــــــــــا ان شاء اللله؟؟؟؟؟
يشـــــــــــــــــــرب نســــــكافــــــيه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

حمدلله علي سلامتك 
كنتي فين يا هانم من الصبح 
ها قوليلي يلا بسرعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*عملت الاكل وطلعت شقتى انام
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *عملت الاكل وطلعت شقتى انام
> *​


عملتي اية ؟
ممكن تبعتيلي طبق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*كفتة وبطاطس
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

ابعتيلي طبق نقسمة انا لاوميسو
وهتصل بية يجي يدوق عمايل ايديكي 
اله اعلم ممكن يرجع 
وممكن يقول انك ماهرة دة مش بيتبل في بقة كفتاة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مايو 2014)

لو مش عايزني اتكلم في دردشة قولولي !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*لا ياكيمو فى اية ..؟
*​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

لا شكرا  كل انته انا مش عايز
ماليش نفس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*وانا كمان تعبانة
ياكيمو انت بتقول كلمة وتمشى
وفى الاخر تتقمص
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لو مش عايزني اتكلم في دردشة قولولي !!​


يا عيب الشوم عليك 
قال يعني الشوم بتعيب 
لية بتقول كدة بس يا كيمو 
وبعدين مالك انا باحضر في موضوع هيعجبك 
ممكن انزلة في دردشة عادي خالص
علشان ناخد راحتنا في الكلام 
كلنا كجروب مكون من اربعة وما زلنا اربعة حد ضيف يجي اهلا وسهلا 
حديمشي نزعل كلنا 
انا عايز اسمي الجروب جروب المحبة 
اية رأيكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*اها تمام ماشى
نسميه شباب المحبة*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

اوك 
واية رأيك يا كيمو انتا المنتخصص هنا نزلنا جروب شباب وشبات المحبة 

المحبة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*مش فاهمة منكوا حاجة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

معلش بكرة تكبري
وتفهمي 
اية يا بت مالك 
مخك بقي تخين لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*اصلى تعبانة
اة وربنا
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معلش بكرة تكبري
> وتفهمي
> اية يا بت مالك
> مخك بقي تخين لية



بالتسبه ليها لما تكبر 
طيب وانا اعمل ايه برضو 
مش فاهم


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اصلى تعبانة
> اة وربنا
> ههههههههههههه
> *​



سبحان الله  ختيها من 
على شفتاى 
وانا كمان تعبان 
اه وربنا
ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

انتوا الاثنين روحوا شوفولكم مصحة 
وخفوا عن دماغي


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتوا الاثنين روحوا شوفولكم مصحة
> 
> 
> بدال متقول الف سلامه
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

_تعال نضرب بيسو ياميسو
_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

خشو علي الينك دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=250814


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*فى اية دة ..؟
احسن انا النت عندى تقيل اوى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

موضوع جديد لسة منزلة


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> _تعال نضرب بيسو ياميسو
> _​



لالالالالالالالا 
سيبيلى الموضوع ده 
دانا متغاظ منه من بدرى 
اااااااااااااااااه يناااااااااااااااارى 
ماشى يلى مسميلى نفسك بيسو
مش هتطلع عليك شمس 
ههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

​


misoo قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> سيبيلى الموضوع ده
> دانا متغاظ منه من بدرى
> اااااااااااااااااه يناااااااااااااااارى
> ...


الكلام دة موجة لسيادتي 
طيب 
بكرة تشوف 
ان ما ربطتك في العامود 
ابقي افرد عضلاتك تاني


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الكلام دة موجة لسيادتي
> طيب
> بكرة تشوف
> ان ما ربطتك في العامود
> ...



الحقينى يا لاااااااااااااااااارا 
دا صدق 
اهى اهى اهى اهى 
ياعم طيب انا عملتلك ايه 
دانا بهزر ياعم 
يلاهوى يانا يامى 
هههههههه​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

هههههههههههه
كمان مش عاجبك يا ميسو
طيب انتا ولارا 
لما اشوفكم 
بس الصبر جميل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*الصلح خير
وبنتصالح
الصلح خير
:wub::wub:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*الصلح خير*
*وبنتصالح*
*الصلح خير*
*:wub::wub:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

لية مدخلتيش علي الموضوع بتاعي اللي بعت لينة هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*النت طينة طينة طينة طينة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *النت طينة طينة طينة طينة
> *​


كم مرة حزرتك انك مترفعيش صوتك 
انا سامعك كويس 
\
\
\وطي صوتك وانتي بتكلميني ها مفهوم ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مايو 2014)

انا بدخل اسأل حد هنا

و استني شوية

محدش بيرد

فبمشي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*ماهو مش بيبقى حد موجود صدقنى
انا لما ببقى موجودة برد
صوح ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كم مرة حزرتك انك مترفعيش صوتك
> انا سامعك كويس
> \
> \
> \وطي صوتك وانتي بتكلميني ها مفهوم ؟



*بهزر يارمضان :new6:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

طب انا موجود

انتو فين

؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*انا هوووووووووونا اهو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

الوووووووووووووو
ازيكم انتوا وحشتوني


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

يااااااااااااه اخيراً لقتكم

عاملين اييييييه4​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

انتا مش باين لية يا كيمو 
ولارا مالها شكلها مهنك عايزة سوفت وير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*كويييييسين
وانت
قول لسارة انى متضايقة منها
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

سارة بترد عليا مرة كل اسبوع يا لارا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*واحنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا هى نسيت ان عندها بيسو ولارا اخوات !!!
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

هي بترد علي واحد مننا و هو يبلغ باقي الشلة

يتهيألي انها عندها ظروف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*ماشى براحتها
نغير بقى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

زي مانتي عايزة



شوفي موضوع نرغي فيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*امممممممممممممممم
انا حابة اوى انى الم عليك المنتدى واقول انك مش انتخبت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كم انا شريرة هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههه

يا بت مش قولتلك متقوليش 

يا فضحاني انتي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*يلا بقى المنتدى كله يتلم عليه عاوزة الضرب بغباوة ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

مزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الخييييييييير :bud:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*مصاااااااااااااء الخير
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههه طب لييييييه الشررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

ميسو باشا

مززززززززاء الخير​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مصاااااااااااااء الخير
> *​



كيفكم  يا حلوين


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

انت شو اخبارك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههههه طب لييييييه الشررررررررررررررررر​


*  :new6::new6::new6:
بموووووت فى الشر
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> كيفكم  يا حلوين


*كويسين وانت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

اي نو

فهمتي ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

انت منين يا ميسو
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اي نو
> 
> فهمتي ؟؟​



*انت فاكرنى مش بعرف انجليزى
ايوة بتسالنى عن زرافة تايهة :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *كويسين وانت
> *​



مش تمام خالص 
تعبااااااااان اوى 
ومخنوق اوى اوى​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انت فاكرنى مش بعرف انجليزى*​


ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه​
* ايوة بتسالنى عن زرافة تايهة :new6:*​
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> مش تمام خالص
> تعبااااااااان اوى
> ومخنوق اوى اوى​




مالك يا ميسو ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> مش تمام خالص
> تعبااااااااان اوى
> ومخنوق اوى اوى​


*  لية مالك :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انت منين يا ميسو
> ​



شبرا الخيمه  
ان شاء الله​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههه​
> * ايوة بتسالنى عن زرافة تايهة :new6:*​



*ايوة مش انت بتدور على نمرها :new6:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

اجدع ناس يا ميسو

اخوك كيمو من اسرائيل
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اجدع ناس يا ميسو
> 
> اخوك كيمو من اسرائيل
> ​


*  ولاد عم برده :new6:
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

من الشغل  ومن الناس الى 
بقيه وحشه اوى 
والدنيا الى بتتحول قدامى 
بجد انا 
 مخنوق  اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

انا زهقان بقي

مش لاقي حاجة اعملها

بالمناسبة

انا من المعادي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> من الشغل  ومن الناس الى
> بقيه وحشه اوى
> والدنيا الى بتتحول قدامى
> بجد انا
> مخنوق  اوى


*سيبك من الناس
هى الناس كدة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

و انا اسيني من ايه ؟؟

انا زهقان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا زهقان بقي
> 
> مش لاقي حاجة اعملها
> 
> ...



*عادى فى المعادى 
والبنات شديدة فى مصر الجديدة
والبنات حلوين فى المهندسين :new6:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

انتي جاهزة علطول كدة ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انتي جاهزة علطول كدة ؟؟​


*متقولش اية اديتنا مصر
قول هندى اية لمصر
امسكوا ياعيال دة مراحش ينتخب :new6:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

انتي يا بت منين

بورسعيد ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

هو ميسو اختفي راح فين ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

_اية انتي مراقبة انتخابات ولا اية _


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*لا من سوق العبور هههههههههههههه
مش عارفة راح فين
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

بيسسسسسسسسسسو هنا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*ثوووووووووووووووانى وهاجى*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

و انا كمان

10 كدة و جاااااااااي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*انا جييييييييت
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

طيب 
كنتي فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*اصلى زهقانة قولت اجيب ورقة وقلم واثعد اسلى نفسى وارسم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

اصلي بحضر لموضوع جامد


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

ورينا رسوماتك يا بت يا لارا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*هابقى انزلهم ع الموبايل
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 مايو 2014)

نزليهم نااااااااااو​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

السيسى نجح يا [/SIZE]جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان​: :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:: 3::mus13::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fu bud::bud::bud:


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)

مبروووووووووووووووووك

الـ يعني مكناش عارفين من الاول انه هينجح ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)

*حد هنا ؟؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)

اول مرة في حياتي اشوف انتخابات بين اتنين مرشحين

واحد يطلع الاول .. و واحد يطلع التالت

حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اول مرة في حياتي اشوف انتخابات بين اتنين مرشحين
> 
> واحد يطلع الاول .. و واحد يطلع التالت
> 
> حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟​


*  اة خلى حمدين يعيد مع الاصوات الباطلة :smile02
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووك
> 
> الـ يعني مكناش عارفين من الاول انه هينجح ^_^​


*  بتقول حاجة :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)

ولا حاجة ياختي ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

*مصااااااااااااااء الخير
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)

عاملة ايييييييييييه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

*عاملة محشى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووو
ووووو
ووو
وو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*مين معايا ؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

اية هتكفري يا بت 
معاكي ربنا واتنين ملايكة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*انت اللى هتكفر هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

اعوذ باللة 
منك ومن افعالك 
انا عايز عربية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*ايدك ع الفلوس
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

الفلوس موجودة بس انتي ترشحي لي اية 
واي ماركة وعام الصنع 
قولي يا خبيرة السيارات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*اجيبلك بقى اخويا اصبر
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

ساعة وفي الاخر الاستعانة بصديق 
اخلصي انا ورايا عيال عايز اربيهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*وانا ورايا اكل عاوزة اخلصه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

وبعدين يعني 
هستني كتير 
دة العمر مش مضمون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*والاكل هيتحرق
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

يعني قال البنت بتعرف تعمل اكل 
يا شيخة انا عارفك كويس 
وكمان شوية تقرفنا وتقول هغير للولة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههه لا مافيش ولة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

كمان شوية هيبقي فية 
بس اخلصي 
انا مستنيكي 
يا تري شو طابخة اليوم 
اكيد بتحمري بطاطس 
دة كفاية خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*لا عاملة ملوخية
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

صحتين وعافية 
بالهنا والشفاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*مراتك طبخت اية
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

والنبي ما اعرف 
انا طابخ بامية 
تعالي كولي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=250912


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*هعمل لايك واقراه بعدين كالعادة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

انتي حرة 
براحتك خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*انا هونا انا هونا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

يلا امشي يا بت بلاش لعب عيال روحي علي بيتكم عاملة دوشة لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*هئ هئ هئ هئ
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 مايو 2014)

هي الساعة كام ؟؟
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 مايو 2014)

حد هنا قبل ما انام !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*انا هونا
صوباح الفل
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*مين معايا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

قولنا معاكي ربنا واتنين ملايكة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*فين ميسو
زعلان منى ؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

انا معرفش بس هيزعل منك لية 
اما فين في بيتهم اكيد 
لية حتي هو فاتح الفيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*طيب قوله يدخل يكلمنى
اية الواد دة ؟؟
اصله فاكر نفسه انه بيدوشنى بمشاكله وافتكر انى اتضايقت منه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

هتصل بية دلوقت حالاا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*ايوة قوله يجى هنا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

بصي هو برة البيت دلوقت كمان ساعة هيجي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*ماهو ياابنى فاتح المنتدى
وكان موجود
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

بس انا كلمتة علي الفون برة 
البيت وهو اساسا داخلي علي النت بالتليفون 
لان المبيةتر بتاعة بطئ شكلة عايز نسخة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*يعنى هو هيجى امتى؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

كمان ساعة 
هو قالي كدة 
وبعدين طلع برة يجيب اكل 
او اية حاجة 
وبعدين كان كويس خالص النهاردة 
مفيش اي مشاكل 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*طيب هنشوف لما نيجى
احسن افتكرنى متضايقة منه انه بيحكيلى
والنبى تفهمه انى مش بضايق من حد
الا للشديد القوى هههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب هنشوف لما نيجى
> احسن افتكرنى متضايقة منه انه بيحكيلى
> والنبى تفهمه انى مش بضايق من حد
> الا للشديد القوى هههههههه
> *​


انا رغاي يا بت 
طيب لما اشوفك هشدك من شعرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*انا قولت انك رغاى ؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا قولت انك رغاى ؟؟
> *​


طيب شوفي 
موضوع بتول واقري اجاباتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*اهااااااااااا هههههههههههه
اة معلش بحب الصراحة ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اهااااااااااا هههههههههههه
> اة معلش بحب الصراحة ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


هتضربي هتضربي 
لما يجي ميسو 
هخلية يمسكك وانا اقوم بطربك وكيمو يصور الحفلة دي ونزيعها علي المنتدي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

براحتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 مايو 2014)

مزاج الغير

حد هونا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*نعم انا هونا سيدى
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 مايو 2014)

كيف حالك يا حُلوتي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة انا زهقان

انتو فين ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2014)

*صوباح النور عليكم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههههه
كلة نايم ولا اية 
ولا النهاردة اجازة وانا مش عارف


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 يونيو 2014)

يا جماعة مينفع نقديها سلامات كدا

اتفقو علي معاد نتجمع فيه انا و بيسو و لارا و مسيو​


----------



## misoo (1 يونيو 2014)

مساء الخير 
ايه اخباركم عملين ايه
معلهش سامحونى بس انا مخنوق شويه
وللاسف مفيش حد تعرف تفضفضلو 
ولا حتى يشيل عنى شويه 
بس هاعمل ايه ربنا موجود​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يونيو 2014)

ربنا معاك يا ميسو

فضفض هنا مع اخواتك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*انا مليش ميعاد محدد
ومالك ياميسو انطق
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

عاملين اية يا تري النهاردة 
يا رب تكونوا 
كويسين 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*انا تومام
انتوا فين ؟؟
فين ميسو يابيسو 
هو ماله فى اية ؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251021


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*هعمل لايك واقرا بعدين
كالعادة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

انتي عاملة اية 
ومش باينة لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*بقعد عند ماما شوية وبعدين بطلع الشقة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

الست دي اتظلمت معاكي 
مش كفاية لحد كدة 
لازم تقهريها حتي بعد الزواج خفي عنها 
ينوبك ثواب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*ماهو معنديش جهاز فى شقتى
قول لميسو مقموصة منه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههه
لية كفي اللة الشر 
والنهار كلة بنهزر مع بعض 
وبنضرب بعض وبكرة الصبح 
هنزعك شوية مع بعض عادي يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*لا قوله مقموصة منك
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

من عنينيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

يا ميسو 
لارا 
مقموصة منك 
لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


ميسو 
شكلها مقموصة علي الاخر 
علشان ضحكتها فيهال أن واخواتها 
خلي بالك من نفسك 
علشان عندها بر نامج الاربعين حرامي 
لقد ازعر من انذر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


شغلي افكارك علشان نضحك 
يا كبيرة لسة 
محدش قالة عن الاربعين حرامي اشتغلي بقى 
فرصة لا تعوض 
اكيد فاهمة مش كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*نحن هونا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههههههه
قاعدة لوحدك لية يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*قولت ارش مية
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

طيب تصدقي انا امبارح كنت بردان كاني في شهر يناير 
والنهاردة الجو عندنا لطيف خالص 
يعني المية بتبردنا اكتر انا بردان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*هش هش
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

انتي شايفاني اية بلبل مغرد وصوتي مش عاجبك 
بتقولي هش هش 
طيب حلق يا كيمو انتا وميسو 
البنت دي هتنضرب النهاردة 
وحياة من شم الارض ونفر لازم تنضربي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*لية مليش حد يدافع عنى ولا اية
وربنا هبلغ عنك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه
وحياة من شم الارض ونفر مش هتقدري تعملي حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

وحياة من شم الارض ونفر مش هتقدري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

سامع صوت زئير 
وحياة من شم الارض ونفر 
مش هتقدري يا سوسن عليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

كلنا شوفناها 
جت عليكي 
هتشوفي انتي كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

تحبي ابعتلك 
فكرة وصور الموضوع الجديد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

ولا انا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

مساء الخير 
حد موجود 
طبعا يا رمسيس مش موجود 
صح​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*انا موجودة
ومقموصة منك
*​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا موجودة
> ومقموصة منك
> *​



ليه حضرتك هو انا زعلتك ولا حاجه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*لا ابدا
بتضايقنى بس هههههههه
مش راضى تقولنا فيك اية 
*​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا ابدا
> بتضايقنى بس هههههههه
> مش راضى تقولنا فيك اية
> *​



بضايق؟؟
اقول لناس متحبش تسمعلى مثلا ولا لناس مابتهتم بالى بقوله 
يبقى اريح نفسى واكتم  فى قلبى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*احنا مش بنحب نسمعك
ولا بنفهمك ؟
كدة ياميسو
*​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *احنا مش بنحب نسمعك
> ولا بنفهمك ؟
> كدة ياميسو
> *​



اه 
انا بتكلم عن تجربه وانتى عارفه كدا كويس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*قصدك عليا بقى ..؟
*​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اه
> انا بتكلم عن تجربه وانتى عارفه كدا كويس​



معلهش انا مطر  اروح انام 
علشان عندى شغل بدرى 
باى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*بجد والله !!!
شكرا ليك ياميسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*حد هونا
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حد هونا
> *​



نعم ايوه  امئرينى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*لا انا زعلانة منك انت 
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا انا زعلانة منك انت
> *​



بس انا هطلع اجدع منك وهقولك انا اسف​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*طيب هاتلى حاجة حلوة ^_*
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب هاتلى حاجة حلوة ^_*
> *​



ههههههههه لا يا ماما دى بقى 
المفروض منك انتى​ :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*طيب عاوز تاكل اية ؟؟
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب عاوز تاكل اية ؟؟
> *​



نفسى فى المكرونه الباشميل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*ودى حاجة حلوة ؟ ^_*
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ودى حاجة حلوة ؟ ^_*
> *​



اه اصلى بحبها اوى 
الله يمسيكى بالخير يا قلبى 
مراتى حبيبتى علطول بتعملهالى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*هى فين دلوقتى صحيح ؟
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اه اصلى بحبها اوى
> الله يمسيكى بالخير يا قلبى
> مراتى حبيبتى علطول بتعملهالى​



فى شقتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

*وانت فين ؟
فى الاردن صح ؟
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *وانت فين ؟
> فى الاردن صح ؟
> *​



للاسف اه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2014)

misoo قال:


> للاسف اه​


*  هترجع امتى ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)

الوووووووو
عايز عربية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)

فين كيمو 
مش باين لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*كيمو بيقول عنده ظروف
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

وبعدين 
معاكم
هتضربوا انتوا الاثنين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*هتموت وتتضربنا انت وخلاص ^_*
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

انا لو شفت حد فيكم هضربة 
وخلاص 
وبيعدين نجيب حد يصالحنا 
ولا مش عاجبك ويمكن اموت قبل ما احقق امنيتي 
يادي الكارثة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*مش كارثة ولا حاجة
روح انت واطمن بس
هههههههههههههه
بهزر بهزر
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

يعني الامنية دي مش هتتحقق\
وبعدين دانا اموت مجلوط 
جبتيلي جلطة 
روحي :
:
:
:
وتعالي بسرعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2014)

*طيب لو مجيتش بسرعة
هتعمل فيا اية ياباباتى ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)

بتتحديني يعني


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2014)

*سالخير عليكم
بندحرج التماسى​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 يونيو 2014)

صباح الخير وصباح الفل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2014)

*صباح الفل ع بيسو وميكى وميسو
*​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2014)

*اخباركم ايه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2014)

*تمام
وانت ؟؟
*​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*مش حاسة انك كويس ياحنفى 
*​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

*اييييييييييييييييه هموم الدنيا بقى يا ام حميدة​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*حنفى
هتفرح ياحنفى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

حنفي 
وام حميدة 
انا دخلت حتة غلط ولا اية 
كيمو مش هنا كمان 
انا هروح بيتنا احسن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*كيمو بيقول عنده ظروف
اتصل بيه يابيسو
*​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> حنفي
> وام حميدة
> انا دخلت حتة غلط ولا اية
> كيمو مش هنا كمان
> انا هروح بيتنا احسن




*دى القاب يا بيسو
متستغربش كده
وفى القاب تانى للبت يويو غير ام حميدة​*


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حنفى
> هتفرح ياحنفى
> *​



*اهم كلمتين بنصبر نفسنا بيهم وخلاص
انا ليا زمان مستنى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*بس بس بس هتفضحونى
*​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس بس بس هتفضحونى
> *​



*خلى الطابق مستور 
خلاص مش هقولهم انك اسمك التانى ............​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*بس بقى ياواد هضيبك ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

خايف منها 
انا هشتري عربية 
قول ومتخافش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*هضربكم ع فكرة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

العبي غيرها


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

*لا يابيسو احنا صعايدة ومبنخفش​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

قولها 
اول واحدة انا همد ايدي لاعليها وهعلقها من شعرها في الباب 
وكمان متخفش منها 
كلها كلام مع ان لسانها مقطوع يا أخي 
متعرفش بتتكلم ازاي 
عايزة علقة سخنة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*انتوا هتتلموا عليا هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههه 
لا مش هنتلم عليكي 
انا هبعد  بنتي الصغيرة 
هي اللي هتعرفك انتي مين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*هاتها انا بحب الاطفال
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

دي ما تعرفش غير انها تضربك 
وتربطك بس 
هي هتلعب معاكي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)

طيب فين 
في الفضفضة ولا فين


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2014)

*بت يا يويو خليكى هادية كده واسكتى لا اقولهم ع الاسم التانى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2014)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
سكتنا هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يونيو 2014)

كيمو انتا فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يونيو 2014)

وحشتوني ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يونيو 2014)

انتا فين ياض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2014)

*ياواد هتيجى امتى
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2014)

*مسا مسا​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يونيو 2014)

حد هنا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يونيو 2014)

معلش اعذروني يا جماعة في مشكلة في النت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2014)

*تعال ياكيمو ميكى وبيسو متفقين عليا هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يونيو 2014)

انا هنااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 يونيو 2014)

تصدق انك وحش 
هتقولي لية 
اقولك كل ما اتصل بيك الاقي التليفون بتاعك غير متاح 
زعلتني منك


----------



## misoo (20 يوليو 2014)

وحشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اوى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*مين هنا ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

محدش هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*احسن برضه .. اخش انام انا بقى ^^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *احسن برضه .. اخش انام انا بقى ^^
> *​


نامي وبطلي شخير الراجل زهق وشكي منك هيطلقك 
وانتي حر ة بقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*هيييييييييح . طيب انا جعانة .. اتصرف هاتلى اكل ^^*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

الحقي شوفي مين بيندة عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*بتتهرب من العزومة
دة انت قافش على قلبك قد كدة
هو مش بابا مراتك مليونر ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اصل يوم الاربع دافع مبلغ وقبدرة 900دولار بدون رجعة 
يعيني عليا كان قلبي بيتقطع وهما طالعين من جيبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

حسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شوفتي انا متالم اد اية غير الضرايب كمان والتذكرة 
انا قربت اموت مجلوط 
القيش عندك سندوتش خاروف لانكم يوم العيد باباي بيجيلوا خاروفين هدايا من الناس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

طيب حد عندة سندوتشات كبدة 
ولا طاغجن فول ولا اي حاجة جعان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*بمناسبة ان انا وكيمو وبيسو فاتحين فى وقت واحد دلوقتى
عاوزين نتكلم بقى يارجالة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

من عونيا 

بس سيكا و راجع

استنيني اوعي تنامي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*مادام قولت استنينى
يبقى هترجع السنة الجاية
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بمناسبة ان انا وكيمو وبيسو فاتحين فى وقت واحد دلوقتى
> عاوزين نتكلم بقى يارجالة
> *​


اتكلم يا حج خد راحتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا مخنوقة
وعاوزة رايكم فى حاجة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

انا جيييييييييت

اتفلي يا موكوسة


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اتفضلي ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*اية اتفلى دى !!
موكوسة فى عينك يافطوطة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا مخنوقة
> وعاوزة رايكم فى حاجة
> *​


فضفضي يا اختي 
متخفيش مش هنقول لحد 
هو ضربك 
يبقي تسلم ايدة 
طردك نقولة انتا احسن واحد 
كسر عليكي الكمبيوتر نقول تستاهلي 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اتفلي = اتفضلي 

يا موكوسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*طيب بصوا من الاخر بنت صاحبتى انا مش طايقها .. وعاوزة اطفش منها
وهى عارفة انى مش طايقها ولما بتتكلم بكلمها بطريقة وحشة وبقصر معاها فى الكلام
ورغم كدة بتتصل بيا كل يوم ... اعمل اية عشان تحل عنى البت دى !!!!
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب بصوا من الاخر بنت صاحبتى انا مش طايقها .. وعاوزة اطفش منها
> وهى عارفة انى مش طايقها ولما بتتكلم بكلمها بطريقة وحشة وبقصر معاها فى الكلام
> ورغم كدة بتتصل بيا كل يوم ... اعمل اية عشان تحل عنى البت دى !!!!
> *​


حبيها 
هتلاقي نفسك مش هتقدري تستغني عنك 
وعاتبيها في غطلتها ان كانت غلطانة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكلتها انها فشارة ... وشايفة انها عالية اوى .. وان الكل قليل ... متكبرة جدا ... حاولت اكتر من مرة اكلمها ... بس هى مبتشوفش نفسها غلطانة .. بالعكس بتحب تتطلع عيوب فى اللى قدامها بس هى لالا .. غير انها منافقة جدا .. هى مش طايقنى ورغم كدة تقعد تكلمنى بالساعات وتقعد معايا ... طيب ماهو انتى مش طايقانى وبيبان من افعالك !!!!
لدرجة انها من كام يوم قالتلى انى عدوانية ^^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

عادي هي غيرانة شوية 
وعايزة تظهر انها الكل في الكل 
يعني راس كوم 
عايزة الكل يحترمها بس مش عارفة تعبر عن دة 
انا قولت حبيها وانصحيها 
بامانة البنت دي قلبها ابيض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*هى فعلا عاوزة تحس انها الكبيرة بينا
يعنى من كام يوم حصل موقف انى واقفة انا واصحابى وهى واقفة معانا المهم بتكلم واحدة من اصحابنا فالبنت كانت شوحتلها باايدها غصب عنها وهى بتتكلم
لقيتها فرجت علينا الشارع .. وهى فاكرة نفسها مين !!! .. انا ميتشحوحليش ... دى قليلة الادب ... وصوتها عالى جدا فى الشارع
المهم روحت لقيتها شوية وبتكلمنى .. بتقولى انا هوريها ازاى تعمل معايا كدة .. المهم راحت قالت موضوع للعيال البنت كانت حاكيه ليها ...
عشان كدة مقدرش اصدق ان قلبها طيب ....
لا وشوف الكبيرة يابيسو .. تقريبا بتكدب علينا وبتقول ان عندها اخت .. بس هى معندهاش اصلا
بس لسة انا مش اتاكدت ... بس لما بحاول افتح الموضوع مع حد من اصحابها بلاقيها بتلغوش على الكلام
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

البنت دي حاسة بالوحدة 
وحاسة انها منبوذة من البيت 
بقولك اعتبريها اختك كدة وعامليها كويس 
وبعدين شوفي رد فعلها البنت دي نفسيتها تعبانة 
احتويها وهتكونوا اكتر من الاخوات جربي بس 
هو انا اعرفها ؟طبعا لاة 
بس من كلامك حسيت ان البنت دي علبانة 
خدي بالك منها متكرهيهاش حبيها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*هى بتقولى انها بتحبنى اوى .. وانها عمرها ماهتفكر تتضرنى .. بس انا مش بحس بكدة ... الناس كلها بتقول انها كدابة 
معقول الناس كلها بتكرهها !!!
مش عارفة يابيسو 
*​


----------



## misoo (13 أكتوبر 2014)

هـهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى  
مزاااااااااااج الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــير 
عليــــــــــــــــــــــكم 
حــــــــــــد موجــــــــــــــــــــــــود​


----------

